# Frammersbach-Wer fährt alles mit?



## Blauer Sauser (18. Juni 2007)

Servus Jungs!

Wollte mal anfragen, wer alles am kommenden Wochenende in Frammersbach mitfährt?
Bin auf der 62er Runde unterwegs.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Juni 2007)

Na aber hallo! Frammersbach ist PFLICHT für jeden Marathon-Begeisterten, oder? 
Bin dabei und fahre die 120er! 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (19. Juni 2007)

Bin auf der 120er am Start. Wie ist denn die Strecke fahrtechnik- und reifenmäßig? Gerade im Vergleich zu Kirchzarten. Da wars ja nicht besonders schwierig, aber mit den Twister SS und zuviel Druck wollte mein Rücken nicht mehr so recht.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wie Kirchzarten ist, aber Frammersbach ist jetzt aus meiner Sicht nicht soooo technisch anspruchsvoll. Momentan ist die Strecke zum Großteil trocken(bin sie am Sonntag abgefahren), allerdings gibt es ein paar Stellen, die noch schön schlammig sind(z.B. der Hohlweg direkt nach der ersten Verpflegungsstelle)


----------



## MarcoRastlos (19. Juni 2007)

Bin auch mit dabei, auf der Mitteldistanz. ich hab mir 2x RacingRalph 1,9zugelegt...lohnt sich das dort die mal aufzuziehen?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich bin auf der 62er Runde unterwegs.
easymtbiker und ctwitt sind auch auf der 62er gemeldet.
Da sind ja doch ein paar Teamer im Spessart unterwegs.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Juni 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> easymtbiker und ctwitt sind auch auf der 62er gemeldet.


alles lüge! ich fahre die 120km! möchte mich mal wieder knappe 7h lang auspowern.....

also die abfahrten gefallen mir nicht so besonders gut, hauptsächlich gerade runter, verbockte alte waldwege und wer ne bessere federung / schmerzunempfindlichen oberkörper hat, kann es schneller rollen lassen. aber zumindest vorne würde ich mit mehr profil als racing ralf fahren, besonders wenn es nicht trocken ist!

ich werde wie immer oben in der nähe des freibads parken!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (19. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> alles lüge! ich fahre die 120km! möchte mich mal wieder knappe 7h lang auspowern.....


 Hast dich ja schon lange nicht mehr auspowern dürfen gell? 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich werde wie immer oben in der nähe des freibads parken!


die letzten zwei Jahre habe ich immer oben an der Schule wo auch Duschen sind einen Platz gefunden. Schwimmbad hat den Vorteil daß man sich im Bad abkühlen kann. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist doch bei den Startunterlagen eine Art Freikarte fürs Schwimmbad dabei, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juni 2007)

Freibad? Wo issn da ein Freibad? 

Ich war bisher anscheinend immer so spät, daß ich von den Ordnungskräften direkt auf den ersten Parkplatz vor Frammersbach geleitet wurde, diese Wiese/Acker oder sonstwas.....

Wie früh muss man sein um noch weiter nach Frammersbach reinfahren zu dürfen?


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Bin auf der 120er am Start. Wie ist denn die Strecke fahrtechnik- und reifenmäßig? Gerade im Vergleich zu Kirchzarten. Da wars ja nicht besonders schwierig, aber mit den Twister SS und zuviel Druck wollte mein Rücken nicht mehr so recht.



Na in Frammersbach ist es so ähnlich, 2-3 Trails die trocken überhaupt kein Problem sind, zwar recht schnell, aber eben ohne große Kurven oder andere Schwierigkeiten. Bin schon mehrmals den Twister SS gefahren, immer ohne Probleme, nur wenns nass ist, wirds gleich im 1. Trail bergab schwierig, da dann tiefe Spuren drin sind und sehr matschig.
Auch ein 2.1er RR ist trocken gut fahrbar (oder gar ein 2.25er falls es wegen der Länge etwas kompfortabler sein soll), nass wiederum ist das nicht so der Brüller - also kommts stark aufs Wetter an.
Wenn es vom Wetter her nicht klar ist werd ich wohl vorne ein 2.1er Noby Nic fahren und hinten ein 2.25er Racing Ralph, somit hab ich hinten mehr Kompfort, es rollt gut und der 2.25er hat auch mehr Durchschlagsschutz (auf der Strecke eigentlich nicht so wichtig) als der 2.1er und mehr Grip bergauf

Ich fahr übrigends die 120er.


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juni 2007)

Ein Kumpel von mir ist vor kurzem die Strecke abgefahren. Er hat berichtet, daß die Strecke im Gegensatz zu vergangenen Jahren wesentlich ausgewaschnener und holpriger ist als sonst. Auch dort hat Kyrill Spuren hinterlassen.
Das ist jetzt aber schon knapp ne Woche her, da kann sich mittlerweile viel getan haben.

Zur Reifenwahl: aufgrund meiner schmalen Felgen ( Mavic XM 317 ) fahre ich jetzt seit 3 Monaten den IRC Mythos XC II in 1.9 und hatte bisher weder bei Matsch/Trockenheit/Grobschotter oder sonstwas irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten.
Die Dinger ziehen mich überall durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Zur Reifenwahl: aufgrund meiner schmalen Felgen ( Mavic XM 317 ) fahre ich jetzt seit 3 Monaten den IRC Mythos XC II in 1.9 und hatte bisher weder bei Matsch/Trockenheit/Grobschotter oder sonstwas irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten.
> Die Dinger ziehen mich überall durch



Hm, bin vor Jahren den alten Mythos gefahren, sehr guter Allroundreifen, allerdings schwer und schlecht rollend. Wie sieht es mit dem Mythos II hier aus? Was wiegt er und wir rollt er. So gefühlsmäßig würde ich den Nobby Nic vorziehen, Grip ist ebenfalls sehr gut und Rollwiederstand OK - kann der Mythos hier mithalten?


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, bin vor Jahren den alten Mythos gefahren, sehr guter Allroundreifen, allerdings schwer und schlecht rollend. Wie sieht es mit dem Mythos II hier aus? Was wiegt er und wir rollt er. So gefühlsmäßig würde ich den Nobby Nic vorziehen, Grip ist ebenfalls sehr gut und Rollwiederstand OK - kann der Mythos hier mithalten?



Da kann ich nicht vergleichen da ich den NN noch nicht gefahren bin, Ein Freund von mir ist ganz zufrieden, laut seiner Aussage soll sich der NN aber recht schnell abfahren, also recht hoher Verschleiß. 

Gewicht des Mythos in 1.9 müsste so bei 450/480gr liegen, kann mich aber täuschen.

Für mich ist der Rollwiederstand absolut in Ordnung, besonders in der Ausführung! Kann da nix negatives berichten. Bin schon mehrere Reifen gefahren und komme immer wieder auf den Mythos zurück, jetzt bleibe ich auch dabei.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht vergleichen da ich den NN noch nicht gefahren bin, Ein Freund von mir ist ganz zufrieden, laut seiner Aussage soll sich der NN aber recht schnell abfahren, also recht hoher Verschleiß.
> 
> Gewicht des Mythos in 1.9 müsste so bei 450/480gr liegen, kann mich aber täuschen.
> 
> Für mich ist der Rollwiederstand absolut in Ordnung, besonders in der Ausführung! Kann da nix negatives berichten. Bin schon mehrere Reifen gefahren und komme immer wieder auf den Mythos zurück, jetzt bleibe ich auch dabei.



Also der Verschleiß ist glaub ich schon rel. hoch, auch beim Racing Ralph, glaub das liegt an der neuen Triple Compound Mischung. Allerdings ist der Grip auch sehr gut, denke das liegt am weichen Gummi und der verschleißt halt recht schnell. Für mich ist das bei reinen Rennreifen OK, der Racing Ralph liegt in der 2,1er Version bei ca. 420g (der neue, der alte liegt eher bei 480), der Nobby Nic bei ca 480g. D.h. der Mythos liegt so etwa zwischendrin, ist aber auch dünner...


----------



## Stromberg (20. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na in Frammersbach ist es so ähnlich, 2-3 Trails die trocken überhaupt kein Problem sind, zwar recht schnell, aber eben ohne große Kurven oder andere Schwierigkeiten. Bin schon mehrmals den Twister SS gefahren, immer ohne Probleme, nur wenns nass ist, wirds gleich im 1. Trail bergab schwierig, da dann tiefe Spuren drin sind und sehr matschig.
> Auch ein 2.1er RR ist trocken gut fahrbar (oder gar ein 2.25er falls es wegen der Länge etwas kompfortabler sein soll), nass wiederum ist das nicht so der Brüller - also kommts stark aufs Wetter an.
> Wenn es vom Wetter her nicht klar ist werd ich wohl vorne ein 2.1er Noby Nic fahren und hinten ein 2.25er Racing Ralph, somit hab ich hinten mehr Kompfort, es rollt gut und der 2.25er hat auch mehr Durchschlagsschutz (auf der Strecke eigentlich nicht so wichtig) als der 2.1er und mehr Grip bergauf
> 
> Ich fahr übrigends die 120er.


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das macht mir die Wahl viel einfacher. Bei Trockenheit gibts RR/RR und bei Nässe NN/RR, jeweils in 2,1.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das macht mir die Wahl viel einfacher. Bei Trockenheit gibts RR/RR und bei Nässe NN/RR, jeweils in 2,1.



Ja, so ähnlich stelle ich mir es auch vor. Nur vielleicht dem Kompfort zuliebe hinten ein 2,25er - macht die 120km etwas leichter zu ertragen...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Juni 2007)

nen 420er ralle hätte ich auch gerne, meiner (triple) ist bei 473


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (20. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei, wir reisen schon Samstag an und zelten 

Irgendwie blödes Timing da ich auch gern den 2. Lauf vom Tune frm cup gefahren wäre


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> nen 420er ralle hätte ich auch gerne, meiner (triple) ist bei 473



Komisch, dachte es liegt an der neuen Mischung. Meine 2,1er wiegen 475 und 485, sind aber beide schon angefahren. Habe für meine Freundin 2 neue bestellt, der eine wiegt 420, der andere 425g, deshalb dachte ich die neuen sind deutlich leichter - zumal ich einen neuen 2,25er habe, der auch nur 490g wiegt (ebenfalls Triple Compound) - deshalb dachte ich dass die neue Reifen generell leichter sind...


----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei, wir reisen schon Samstag an und zelten


Ich auch!  Wo stellt ihr euch denn hin? An der Straße zum Schwimmbad? 
@Adranalino: Da ist tatsächlich eins! Und zumindest letztes Jahr war der Eintritt am Sonntag nach dem Rennen für Racer frei. Und da kann man duschen, wenn man da oben zeltet! 

Im Übrigen fahre ich auch sehr gerne RR/RR bei Trockenheit und NN/RR bei Nässe (beide 2,25 aufm Hardtail). Allerdings kann ich das mit dem Verschleiß auch bestätigen! Und jetzt haben sich beide meiner Nobbys verabschiedet: der erste hat die Karkasse an der Seite aufgeschlitzt/aufgerissen, und der zweite hat nen glatten Durchstich/Riss in der Lauffläche. Muss aber zugeben, dass die beiden schon 1 Jahr als sind und manche spitzen Steine aushalten müssen!!! Habe auch die Neuen schon hier liegen...


----------



## wolfgang_robra (20. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auf der Mitteldistanz dabei. Zum letzten mal bei der Klasse M2 (40-49).


----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

Ach ja - ich fahre auch die Mitteldistanz...

@ Blauer Sauser, Rusher und Easymtbiker: Kriegen wir's hin uns zu nem Teamfoto zu verabreden?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (20. Juni 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Ach ja - ich fahre auch die Mitteldistanz...
> 
> @ Blauer Sauser, Rusher und Easymtbiker: Kriegen wir's hin uns zu nem Teamfoto zu verabreden?


Das will ich doch hoffen. 
Björn, 
bist du auch in Wombach gemeldet?


----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Das will ich doch hoffen.
> Björn,
> bist du auch in Wombach gemeldet?


Yepp - bin mal gespannt, da war ich noch nicht, sehe nur ständig die Keiler durch den Taunus radeln...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (20. Juni 2007)

In Wombach habe ich bisher auch noch nicht teilgenommen, Frammersbach wirds heuer das dritte mal.

Werde mich aber noch in Wombach anmelden. Die Strecke soll in Wombach technisch anspruchsvoller sein als in Frammersbach. Da ist vor allem bei nassen Bodenverhältnissen Vorsicht angesagt. Und das Trikot von Wombach gefällt mir heuer besser als die letzten beiden male.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2007)

Na dieses Jahr möchte ich den Keiler auch fahren, soll ja echt schön sein, hoffe es klappt! Aber erst mal Frammersbach, dann sehen wir weiter, hoffe das Wetter hält, 120km im Regen sind nicht so toll...


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Juni 2007)

Also zwecks Reifenwahl:

Ich bin die Strecke heute (Einsteigermarathon 30 KM) gefahren mit einem total abgefahrenem Racing-Ralph und bin heil angekommen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nicht berauf meine stärke ist, sondern bergab.

Die Strecke ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen trocken und befahrbar. 
Aber ein Trail ist nicht nur geradeaus sondern richtig schön kurvig, da glüht die Bremscheibe danach 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen trocken und befahrbar.
> Aber ein Trail ist nicht nur geradeaus sondern richtig schön kurvig, da glüht die Bremscheibe danach
> 
> MFG


Na, dann kann man ja nur hoffen, dass es trocken bleibt. Aber ein bißchen kühler als letztes Jahr kanns meinetwegen trotzdem sein - da ham wir uns bei rund 33° C durch den Spessart gequält...


----------



## Milass (20. Juni 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Ich auch!  Wo stellt ihr euch denn hin? An der Straße zum Schwimmbad?



Hi,

puhh... keine ahnung, ich werd nochmal nachfragen!


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Juni 2007)

Nach einem Jahr Pause werde ich auch wieder auf der 60er anzutreffen sein. Allerdings verlautbart der Wetterbericht nix Gutes. Die kommenden Tage kommt ne gründliche Wetterumstellung mit viel Regen  
Dabei hatte ich die Wahl: Entweder Spessart oder eben Kirchzarten (war Traumwetter, Sonnenschein, nicht zu warm nicht zu kühl) die Woche davor... Jetzt bin ich kurz davor, die Entscheidumng für den Spessart zu bereuen.


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Juni 2007)

Hier wird nix bereut!

Gibt es in Kirchzarten einen Grabig, ich glaube nein! Also nicht rumflennen. Regen oder andere widrige Bedingungen sind mir als Trialer egal 

MFG


----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Regen oder andere widrige Bedingungen sind mir als Trialer egal
> 
> MFG


Recht hast du!  Ich bin den ganzen Winter über im Regen rumgeeiert, da werd ich mich doch nicht von so 'nem lauen Sommergeplätscher abschrecken lassen!  Solange es nicht ständig schüttet und kalt wird... Bin sowieso von Willingen einiges gewöhnt...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Juni 2007)

Eben, ein wenig warmer Sommerregen ist doch gar nicht so schlimm 
Wombach ist einiges anspruchsvoller, lauter schöne Wurzeltrails, vor allem auf der Langstrecke


----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Wombach ist einiges anspruchsvoller, lauter schöne Wurzeltrails, vor allem auf der Langstrecke


Hm - ich liebe Trails.  Allerdings fahre ich in Albstadt das erste mal so was wie Langstrecke - immerhin 86km, aber viel weniger Hm als Wombach. Ich weiß noch nicht so recht ob ich mir das schon zutrauen soll. Aber das werd ich einfach mal davon abhängig machen, wie Albstadt läuft...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Juni 2007)

Auf der Mittelstrecke sind auch genug Trails, so ist es nicht.
Aber ich bin auch am überlegen welche Strecke ich in Wombach fahre, bin ja auch in Albstadt. Auf der Mittelstrecke gab es letztes Jahr das Problem, daß die langsamen Fahrer der Kurzstrecke mehr oder weniger die Trails blockierten und da man halt dort schlecht überholen kann ist das schon ein Problem.
Dem entgehst du halt wenn du Langstrecke fährst


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Juni 2007)

So wie ich mich kenne fahr ich aber auch bei Regen  
Aber die erzählen im Wetterbericht eh immer vom Schlimmsten, worauf eh nur die Hälfte eintrifft wenn überhaupt, so wie heute: Prognose Unwetter+Weltuntergang im Süden, und was ist?: Heute abend kam ein bisschen Wetterleuchten und 5 Tropfen Nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> und da man halt dort schlecht überholen kann ist das schon ein Problem.
> Dem entgehst du halt wenn du Langstrecke fährst


Das ist echt ein Argument - wenn ich etwas hasse, dann Marathonfahrer, die auf leicht fahrbaren Trails absteigen müssen oder ständig rumeiern...  
Das mit der Langstrecke ist echt so'n Ding, weil Albstadt ja nur zwei Wochen vorher ist - da bleibt kaum Zeit zum Regenerieren und wieder vorbereiten...


----------



## CubeGhostRider (20. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Heute abend kam ein bisschen Wetterleuchten und 5 Tropfen Nass


Wenn du in Frammersbach meinst Wetterleuchten gesehen zu haben, dann war es bestimmt das Aufblitzen meiner Augen, wenn wieder mal ein Trail von "Fahrkünstlern" blockiert wird...


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Juni 2007)

Ja, ist schon nervig, aber viele geben sich schon Mühe, die Bahn frei zu halten. Wers partout nicht möchte, sollte sich kein solches Massenevent raussuchen, sondern lieber einen kleineren Insider fahren.
Also: Am Start ganz vorne aufstellen, beim Startschuss mächtig Gas geben, und schon hat man den Großteil der langsameren Fahrern hinter sich.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Juni 2007)

Mußt du dann so sehen: Lieber 5-6 Stunden Trails geniessen als 3 Stunden Streß


----------



## CubeGhostRider (21. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> und schon hat man den Großteil der langsameren Fahrern hinter sich.


Ja - wenn ich mein Zeitmanagement besser in den Griff kriege als in Schotten: da hatte ich kaum noch 10 Minuten Zeit zum Warmfahren und stand dann in der Startaufstellung GANZ hinten!  DAS wird mir so schnell nicht mehr passieren...  
@ Blauer Sauser:


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2007)

Hmm, grad in Frammersbach kann man beim Start viel Boden gutmachen. Gemäss dem Motto "Und ist die Lücke noch so klein, ein Vorderrad passt immer rein" schön nach vorn durchquetschen (dabei aber fair bleiben!), und schon kann man beim ersten Berg in einer der eigenen Leistungsfähigkeit entsprechenden Truppe mitrollen.
Stimmt aber, mit der Aufstellung braucht man Timing! Erst ist auf der Strasse nix zu sehen von Startaufstellung etc., dreht deswegen nochmal ne kurze Aufwärmrunde, und schon steht man bei der Rückkehr fast ganz hinten in der Reihe. Suboptimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeGhostRider (21. Juni 2007)

Wenn es bergauf so eine Truppe gibt - und die nicht alle plötzlich wieder um längen voraus sind...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (21. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Hmm, grad in Frammersbach kann man beim Start viel Boden gutmachen.



Da muß ich dir zustimmen. Gerade bei der Durchfahrt durch Frammersbach und den ersten Berg hoch kann man einiges machen!


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2007)

Na dann, willkommen im Club der Schnellstarter  

Hoffentlich heisst es bei mir am Sonntag dann nicht "Schwach angefangen, stark nachgelassen"


----------



## CubeGhostRider (21. Juni 2007)

So - muss ins Bett! Wir sehen uns im Spessart!  Und sorry an alle anderen Mitleser, dass wir den Thread so zugemüllt haben...   

LG Björn


----------



## Blauer Sauser (21. Juni 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Und sorry an alle anderen Mitleser, dass wir den Thread so zugemüllt haben...
> 
> LG Björn



Ich kann meinen Thread so stark zumüllen wie ich will


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

Hmm, da bin ich ganz froh auf der Langstrecke zu starten. Da geht es selbst beim Start eher etwas ruhiger zu und man braucht keine Angst zu haben irgendwo in der Masse festzusitzen wenn man es nicht bis vorne geschafft hat.
Und ob ich dann später von den schnellen Mittelstrecklern überholt werde ist mir eh egal.

Das einzigste was mir jetzt Sorgen macht ist das Wetter. Hier ( ca. 45 Min. von Frammersbach entfernt ) gießt es wie aus Eimern.

Das habt ihr nun davon, dieses rumjammern wegen der hohen Temperaturen vom letzten Jahr hat meistens unweigerlich zur Folge daß dem Wetter die Puste ausgeht! 

Werd mal ne Eingabe nach oben schicken


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2007)

sommerlicher regen....   laut wetter.de: zwischen 10 und 16 grad und regen!
da war es ja im märz wärmer. aber bleibe bei langstrecke 
nette episode von der trans-germany: tag 5 morgens start in bischofsheim, kleines dort, aber am ortsausgang standen dann 5 arbeiter,die wohl extra für den start 30min pause gemacht haben und hielten ein schild: "NUR DIE HARTEN KOMMEN IN DEN GARTEN"


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Na, dann kann man ja nur hoffen, dass es trocken bleibt. Aber ein bißchen kühler als letztes Jahr kanns meinetwegen trotzdem sein - da ham wir uns bei rund 33° C durch den Spessart gequält...



Ja, da hast Du recht! Trocken und 20Grad tät völlig ausreichen, warm wirds einem doch sowieso ))


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hmm, da bin ich ganz froh auf der Langstrecke zu starten. Da geht es selbst beim Start eher etwas ruhiger zu und man braucht keine Angst zu haben irgendwo in der Masse festzusitzen wenn man es nicht bis vorne geschafft hat.
> Und ob ich dann später von den schnellen Mittelstrecklern überholt werde ist mir eh egal.
> 
> Das einzigste was mir jetzt Sorgen macht ist das Wetter. Hier ( ca. 45 Min. von Frammersbach entfernt ) gießt es wie aus Eimern.
> ...



Ja, das stimmt!!! Bin vor 3 Jahren glaub das letzte mal die Mitteldistanz gefahren, das ist beim Start absolutes Chaos. Mit 60 Sachen nach Frammersbach rein und ein paar superschlaue Vollidioten, die von rechts in den Pulk reinfahren, weil sie meinten erst später dazustoßen zu müssen! Das ist auf der Langstrecke viel gemütlicher, da muss man nicht am Start alles geben, es bleiben ja 120km zum aufholen. Gibt da auch genug die loslegen wie die wilden, aber in der 2. Runde (spätestens) parken die fast am Berg.
Das mit dem Wetter ist nicht lustig! Die Strecke komplett im Regen macht kein Spaß, wobei mir die Temperatur egal ist, fahre bei kühlem Wetter eh besser, aber im Regen und das über 5 Stunden lang geht das Material den Bach runter. Kette, Ritzel, Blätter sind oft hin, die Bremsbeläge (egal ob Scheibe oder V-Brake) sowieso, und bei V-Brakes ggf. auch noch die Felgen, ausserdem geht der ganze Dreck ziemlich auf die Lager - nö, das ist einfach nicht so toll, zumal man hinterher noch stundenlang die Kiste zerlegen und putzen muss :-(


----------



## eDw (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich bin auch wieder dabei. Auf der 60er. Die 120er geb ich mir in Frammersbach nicht mehr.
Sommerlicher Regen ist das keiner, heute morgen hat es einfach nur gekuebelt!
Aber ich hab ja ne Rohloff am Bike!   
Ich war bei der Streckenbesichtigung dabei.
Es gibt 1-2 Aenderungen.
a) Die letzte steile Rampe zum Eichenberg wird warscheinlich umfahren. Auf einer noch steileren!    Kyrill laesst gruessen!
b) Nach der letzten Abfahrt geht es nicht ueber die Bruecke und auf der Strasse ins Ziel, sondern links ueber die Wiese oberhalb vom Bach. Dann ueber eine neue Bruecke ins Ziel. Die neue Bruecke war noch nicht fertig. Das ist die Strecke vom CC Rennen am Samstag.

Die Strecke hat auf jeden Fall gewonnen durch die eingefuehgten Trails nach dem Stausee (war schon letztes mal).

Ich hoffe nur, dass die 2 Bloecke am Start fuer die 60er gerechter eingeteilt werden. Und nicht wieder im ersten Block alle Frammersbacher und im 2ten der Rest. Wenn man den 100sten mit einem AXA Trikot aus der ersten Startgruppe ueberholt hat, kotzt einem das schon an. :kotz: 

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auch wieder dabei. Auf der 60er. Die 120er geb ich mir in Frammersbach nicht mehr.
> Sommerlicher Regen ist das keiner, heute morgen hat es einfach nur gekuebelt!
> Aber ich hab ja ne Rohloff am Bike!
> ...



Hm, wie werden denn die 2 Blöcke eingeteilt? Tät mich auch mal interessieren, konnte das in der Ausschreibung nirgends nachlesen, irgendwas mit Anmeldung oder so, wobei das Schwachsinn ist, die Zeiten aus alten Rennen sollte als Anhaltspunkt dienen. Mir ist es ja als Langstreckler egal, aber es gibt genügend Teamfahrer auf der Mitteldistanz, und die meisten wären im 2. Block schon benachteiligt, grad unsere Mädels sind eigentlich recht gut drauf, aber wenn die von hinten raus müssen und dann durch die langsamen des 1. Blocks ist das nicht grade toll...


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt!!! Bin vor 3 Jahren glaub das letzte mal die Mitteldistanz gefahren, das ist beim Start absolutes Chaos. Mit 60 Sachen nach Frammersbach rein und ein paar superschlaue Vollidioten, die von rechts in den Pulk reinfahren, weil sie meinten erst später dazustoßen zu müssen! Das ist auf der Langstrecke viel gemütlicher, da muss man nicht am Start alles geben, es bleiben ja 120km zum aufholen. Gibt da auch genug die loslegen wie die wilden, aber in der 2. Runde (spätestens) parken die fast am Berg.Das mit dem Wetter ist nicht lustig! Die Strecke komplett im Regen macht kein Spaß, wobei mir die Temperatur egal ist, fahre bei kühlem Wetter eh besser, aber im Regen und das über 5 Stunden lang geht das Material den Bach runter. Kette, Ritzel, Blätter sind oft hin, die Bremsbeläge (egal ob Scheibe oder V-Brake) sowieso, und bei V-Brakes ggf. auch noch die Felgen, ausserdem geht der ganze Dreck ziemlich auf die Lager - nö, das ist einfach nicht so toll, zumal man hinterher noch stundenlang die Kiste zerlegen und putzen muss :-(



Jaaaaa, in der zweiten Runde beginnt dann das fröhliche einsammeln der "ichheizgleichabstartwieeingestörter" 

Ich liebe diesen Spruch:

"Die Sekunden, die du beim Start gewinnst, sind die Minuten, die du zum Ziel verlierst"

Ich denke daß es mit dem Wetter nicht schlimm wird. Heute soll das meiste an Regen runterkommen, ab morgen sind, besonders südlich des Mains, nur noch "vereinzelte, örtliche Schauer" angesagt. Es wird nicht staubtrocken aber auch nicht supermatschig werden!  Ein paar schlammige Stellen hier und da stören mich persönlich nicht.

@eDw
Noch steiler? Soll mir recht sein, da kann man nochmals ein paar Plätze gut machen weil alle am schieben sind 

Je steiler desto geiler.......


----------



## natty_dread (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich denke daß es mit dem Wetter nicht schlimm wird. Heute soll das meiste an Regen runterkommen, ab morgen sind, besonders südlich des Mains, nur noch "vereinzelte, örtliche Schauer" angesagt.



Na sowas ärgerliches aber auch, dass Frammersbach doch deutlich nördlich des Mains liegt...  
Abgesehn von "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter..." stell ich mich definitiv auf ne Schlammschlacht ein. Ich denk mal, in Frammersbach siehts nicht deutlich anders aus, als bei mir (keine 30km Luftlinie) und da sah ich am Dienstag schon nach Schotterpassagen aus, als hätt mich jemand durch ein Sieb durch angesch.... Knapp 2000 Biker nach tagelangem Regen machen einen Trail auch nicht unbedingt griffiger. Ich würd mal lieber ordentliche Schlappen aufziehn.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, in der zweiten Runde beginnt dann das fröhliche einsammeln der "ichheizgleichabstartwieeingestörter"
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Spruch:
> 
> ...



Ja, da ist was dran, ich bin eh ein schlechter Starter und brauch ne Weile bis ich warm bin (weshalb CC Rennen bei mir immer zum Desaster geraten). Und in Frammersbach gibts nie Probleme beim Überholen, d.h. ich kann echt so starten wie es mir passt, beim 2. mal Grabig lässt sich viel aufholen, wenn noch genug Dampf da ist!
Na das hört sich doch gut an, ein bischen Nass ist OK, oft wird der Untergrund dadurch sogar griffiger, nur Dauerregen geht etwas an die Moral und ans Matrial...
Steil ist auch gut, ich bin leicht, mein Bike ebenfalls ))


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Na sowas ärgerliches aber auch, dass Frammersbach doch deutlich nördlich des Mains liegt...
> Abgesehn von "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter..." stell ich mich definitiv auf ne Schlammschlacht ein. Ich denk mal, in Frammersbach siehts nicht deutlich anders aus, als bei mir (keine 30km Luftlinie) und da sah ich am Dienstag schon nach Schotterpassagen aus, als hätt mich jemand durch ein Sieb durch angesch.... Knapp 2000 Biker nach tagelangem Regen machen einen Trail auch nicht unbedingt griffiger. Ich würd mal lieber ordentliche Schlappen aufziehn.



Miesepeter!!! Und ich hatte schon gehofft... ))


----------



## Blauer Sauser (21. Juni 2007)

Heute Nacht war hier Weltuntergang 
Bin echt mal gespannt wie es am Sonntag wird. Wenn es die nächsten paar Tage weiter immer mal regnet wirds echt derb.
Und wenn es beim Rennen auch noch regnet, dann wird es so hart wie 2003


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Na sowas ärgerliches aber auch, dass Frammersbach doch deutlich nördlich des Mains liegt...
> Abgesehn von "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter..." stell ich mich definitiv auf ne Schlammschlacht ein. Ich denk mal, in Frammersbach siehts nicht deutlich anders aus, als bei mir (keine 30km Luftlinie) und da sah ich am Dienstag schon nach Schotterpassagen aus, als hätt mich jemand durch ein Sieb durch angesch.... Knapp 2000 Biker nach tagelangem Regen machen einen Trail auch nicht unbedingt griffiger. Ich würd mal lieber ordentliche Schlappen aufziehn.



Jaja, is ja gut......kleine geographische Verirrung meinerseits!  

Aber nu mach mal nen Punkt mit tagelangem Regen. Laut meinem Kumpel ( 10km Luftlinie ) hat es heute morgen dort ziemlich gerumpelt, die letzten tage war es aber ruhig, kein Regen. Strecke war bis gestern abend zu 90% trocken.

Und bis das gros der 2000 Biker auf die Strecke kommt sind wir Langstreckler schon drüber 

Aber was solls, die Verhältnisse sind für alle gleich und die Wetterfuzzis können m.M. auch nicht mehr voraussagen als daß es nachts dunkel und morgens hell wird


----------



## Stromberg (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ...)Und bis das gros der 2000 Biker auf die Strecke kommt sind wir Langstreckler schon drüber (...)


Wenn da nur nicht die zweite Runde wäre...


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Wenn da nur nicht die zweite Runde wäre...



Uuuups!     ......hab ich wohl verdrängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (21. Juni 2007)

Also Ich weiss gar nicht was Ihr habt 2003 war geil ,konnte man wenigstens sehen wer was draufhat auf der 120er Runde.
Bei mir langts dieses Jahr nur zur 60er Runde  aber je schlechter das Wetter umso besser da trennt sich auch schon auf der kurzen Strecke die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## Hugo (21. Juni 2007)

bei schlechtem wetter trennt sich vor allem der bremsbelag vom träger.

vielleicht hätt ich doch noch bsichen warten sollen mit der anmeldung...von schlammrennen hab ich jetzt eigentlich erstmal genug nach der letzten woche...nur gut dass ich noch keine teile getauscht hab.
andererseits sind für alle die bedingungen gleich und neue überschuhe hab ich bis dahin auch 

@edw
ich hoffe man läuft sich mal über den weg, fahr dieses jahr die lange. werd samstag auf der nudelparty sein wies ausschaut.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Heute Nacht war hier Weltuntergang
> Bin echt mal gespannt wie es am Sonntag wird. Wenn es die nächsten paar Tage weiter immer mal regnet wirds echt derb.
> Und wenn es beim Rennen auch noch regnet, dann wird es so hart wie 2003



Unk nicht! Damals hats mich in der 2. Runde (gleich im 1. Trail bergab) geschmissen, Bremshebel gebrochen und so ein fises kleines Ästchen im Bein, welches ne kleinere Ader angepiekst hat - somit Rennabbruch! Davon möchte ich nix hören!


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Und bis das gros der 2000 Biker auf die Strecke kommt sind wir Langstreckler schon drüber



Ähm, wir müssen aber hinterher nochmals durch, und dann ist das Zeug mal richtig zerpflügt (weil Langstreckler und Mittelstreckler einmal durch sind) - wie 2003, 1. Runde OK, 2. Rund total matschig und zerfurcht...


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm, wir müssen aber hinterher nochmals durch, und dann ist das Zeug mal richtig zerpflügt (weil Langstreckler und Mittelstreckler einmal durch sind) - wie 2003, 1. Runde OK, 2. Rund total matschig und zerfurcht...



Ja doch, ich weiß, siehe meinen Post weiter oben 

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten! Aufgrund des Wetters rechne ich mit einigen Ummeldungen, umso besser für uns, die wir bei der Langstrecke bleiben, oder? Springt dann ne noch bessere Platzierung raus! 

Hier säuft übrigens gerade alles ab   :kotz: nachdem vorhin sogar mal die Sonne rausgekommen ist.......


----------



## thof (21. Juni 2007)

--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten! Aufgrund des Wetters rechne ich mit einigen Ummeldungen, umso besser für uns, die wir bei der Langstrecke bleiben, oder? Springt dann ne noch bessere Platzierung raus!



Wenn die weniger Harten ummelden, dann haste aber nur die wirklich Harten als Konkurrenz ... weiss nicht, ob das die Plazierung unbedingt besser macht. 
Zumindest ist dann mehr Platz im Garten der Harten.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. Juni 2007)

Hmm, 

mich beschäftigt mehr die Frage welches Gummi ich über die Felge ziehe.
Den Larssen TT drauf lassen, oder den "Schwarzen Johannes" (Black Jack) von Schwalbe überziehen? Na, bis Samstag werd ichs wissen.
Eins ist schonmal sicher, 
aussehen werden wir alle wie Sau, da wird das neue Teamtrikot gleich richtig eingeweiht.

@Teamer,
wenn ein Teamfoto gewünscht wird, sollten wir es evtl. vor dem Rennen machen. Hinterher sehen wir eh alle gleich aus, egal für welches Team man fährt.


----------



## Milass (21. Juni 2007)

Ich mache mir Sorgen das die ganz steilen Uphills durch den Matsch und vor allem die Fahrer noch zu fahren sind.... ich hab kein bock auf Laufen im Schlamm...

An sich macht mir der Regen auch nix aus, ärgerlich ist nur das meine schöne extralite Sattelstütze gebrochen ist und ich mit einer geliehenen 0815 fahren muss die min. 1kg schwer ist  

Und die neue Gabel ist immernoch nicht da -.-


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ja doch, ich weiß, siehe meinen Post weiter oben
> 
> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten! Aufgrund des Wetters rechne ich mit einigen Ummeldungen, umso besser für uns, die wir bei der Langstrecke bleiben, oder? Springt dann ne noch bessere Platzierung raus!
> 
> Hier säuft übrigens gerade alles ab   :kotz: nachdem vorhin sogar mal die Sonne rausgekommen ist.......



Also ich fahr die Lange, brauch ich für die Serie! Ich hab schon einige Regenrennen mitgemacht, das ist eigentlich im Sommer durchaus machbar, nur der Materialverschleiß ist schon ätzend, das kostet kräftig Kohle und Zeit (um die Kiste zu zerlegen, putzen und abschmieren).
Noch ist Zeit, wir haben erst Donnerstag, wenns morgen und am Samstag trocken bleibt sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus...
Aber ich richte mal etwas gröberes Reifenmaterial her - sicher ist sicher


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Und die neue Gabel ist immernoch nicht da -.-


Na super, kann sie schon nicht zudrecken oder gar kaputt gehen! Think positive!!!
Für mich stellt sich die Frage wie lange ich mit Federgabel fahre und ab wann ich starr fahre, bis jetzt hat meine Pace noch bei jedem Regenrennen den Dienst eingestellt (im Extremfall schon nach 30min) :-( Nun hat sie völlig neue Dichtungen erhalten die angeblich supertoll sind - das werde ich dann ggf. rausfinden...


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ich mache mir Sorgen das die ganz steilen Uphills durch den Matsch und vor allem die Fahrer noch zu fahren sind.... ich hab kein bock auf Laufen im Schlamm...



Das wird sich wohl kaum verhindern lassen.......es schüttet, das ist kein Spaß mehr! Da müsste es ab heute abend bis zum Start komplett trocken bleiben damit die Strecke noch einigermaßen abtrocknet. Wie gesagt, einigermaßen! Kann man mache nix, muss man gugge zu


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

Ich bin dafür, daß wir Gruppettos einrichten, gemeinsam leidet es sich leichter, oder? 

Und um die Uphills mach ich persönlich mir weniger Sorgen, es ist ja nicht der Keiler-Bike mit seinen kilometerlangen Trailuphills. Sind ja in Frammersbach eher kurze Abschnitte.

Sorgen mach ich mir um die Trailabfahrten.....das war 2003 ein böses gerutsche und rumgeiere!
Bei meinem Fahrstil - bergauf schnell, bergab safety first - hab ich immer etwas bammel, von schnelleren im Trail abgeschossen zu werden so wie 2004   

Mann, wasn Rumgeflenne hier!!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, daß wir Gruppettos einrichten, gemeinsam leidet es sich leichter, oder?
> 
> Und um die Uphills mach ich persönlich mir weniger Sorgen, es ist ja nicht der Keiler-Bike mit seinen kilometerlangen Trailuphills. Sind ja in Frammersbach eher kurze Abschnitte.
> 
> ...



Naja Geflenne ist etwas übertrieben, aber sich Gedanken machen ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt! Zu wissen was auf einen zukommt hat schon Vorteile, ist doch besser als die, die sich über nix Gedanken machen und dann mit dem Slik im Schlamm rumrutschen, andere behindern oder gar abschießen!
Die Uphills sind denke ich nicht das Problem, wenn es so steil ist, dass ich runter muss, oder weil es so rutschig ist, dann laufe ich eben - nach meiner Erfahrung ist das kein bischen langsamer als zu fahren, und reine Schlammreifen auf der Strecke aufziehen, wegen den paar Trails wäre auch blöd, damit ist man auf Schotter nicht gerade schnell.
Bergab ist immer so ne Sache, eigentlich macht mir das riesig Spaß und es klappt auch ganz gut, aber Matsch ist einfach schwer einzuschätzen, man sieht nicht was drin und drunter ist, somit kann es immer mal schiefgehen. Abgeschossen hab ich noch nie jemanden, und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, vor allem probiere ich es nie mit der Brechstange, entweder ich komme gut vorbei weil der Weg es zulässt, oder ich bleib eben hinten dran...


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (21. Juni 2007)

Bin auch dabei bei der 62´er, vorn und hinten 2.1´er Smart Sam light, kenne die Strecke absolut nicht, lasse mich mal überraschen, fahre mit meinen Scale Alu, bis Sonntag


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> vor allem probiere ich es nie mit der Brechstange, entweder ich komme gut vorbei weil der Weg es zulässt, oder ich bleib eben hinten dran...



Die Einstellung find ich klasse weil manch andere nicht so denken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2007)

Naja, so schlimm wie Albstadt 2002 wirds sicher nicht werden, denn wenns DA mal nass ist, dann hat man richtig Pech. Der Boden dort ist nämlich sehr sandig, und auf dem hohen Wiesenanteil ist das ein richtiges Gespritze. Damals konnte ich trotz guter Komponenten danach jedes am Rad befindliche Lager und den kompletten Antrieb tauschen   Frammersbach 2003 war da ja Daemtennis dagegen  
Wie auch immer, lt. Wetteronline.de bleibt z. Zt. kein Flecken in D trocken. 2005 hat es auch die ganze Nacht davor geregnet, und trotzdem war die Strecke in Frammersbach schön griffig.


----------



## aka (21. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm wie Albstadt 2002 wirds sicher nicht werden, denn wenns DA mal nass ist, dann hat man richtig Pech. Der Boden dort ist nämlich sehr sandig, ...


Also in Albstadt gibts ueberhaupt keinen Sand ... der Boden auf der Alb ist, wie jedes Kind weiss, steinig, aber auf keinen Fall sandig.


----------



## Hugo (21. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, lt. Wetteronline.de bleibt z. Zt. kein Flecken in D trocken. 2005 hat es auch die ganze Nacht davor geregnet, und trotzdem war die Strecke in Frammersbach schön griffig.



vor der regennacht gabs aber 6 Wochen keinen tropfen regen. Mittwochs war ich damals die strecke abgefahrn und musste auf den abfahrten 50m abstand zum vordermann lassen weil die strecke so staubig war dass ich nix mehr gesehn hab, vor 10 tagen wars schon matschig ohne ende (trans germany) und bei dem dauerregen zur zeit würd ich davon ausgehn dass die strecke die nächsten beiden wochen nicht mehr trocken zu bekommen ist.
was bin ich froh dass ich das rad noch nicht zu sehr geputzt und gewartet hab...jetzt bekommt der antrieb und die lager den todesstoß verpasst und nächste woche erwacht dann der phönix aus der asche des alten rads


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Die Einstellung find ich klasse weil manch andere nicht so denken!



Na es bringt doch nix, ich riskiere ja nur einen Sturz, oder doch zumindest einen Platten. Ausserdem möchte ich nicht für den Sturz von anderen verantwortlich sein, da steck ich lieber zurück - zumal es hier eh nur um ein paar Sekunden geht. Ich versuche entweder als erstes in den Trail reinzugehen (insbesondere wenn ich die Strecke kenne) oder dann eben an vernünftigen Stellen zu überholen, wenn dies ohne Gefahr möglich ist.
Was ich ebenfalls mache, ich kündige das Vorbeifahren auch an, damit der Vorrausfahrende weiß, dass und wo ich vorbei möchte. Klappt eigentlich auch immer gut, ich kann mich da nicht beschweren, eigentlich machen viele freiwillig Platz wenn dies möglich ist - wenn ich merke, dass jemand schneller als ich ist (egal ob rauf oder runter) mache ich auch Platz, ist doch quatsch jemand so aufhalten zu wollen, wenn er schneller ist geht er eh irgendwann vorbei.
Also meine Erfahrungen sind, dass in den Marathons doch recht fair gefahren wird, hab bis jetzt nur ganz wenige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm wie Albstadt 2002 wirds sicher nicht werden, denn wenns DA mal nass ist, dann hat man richtig Pech. Der Boden dort ist nämlich sehr sandig, und auf dem hohen Wiesenanteil ist das ein richtiges Gespritze. Damals konnte ich trotz guter Komponenten danach jedes am Rad befindliche Lager und den kompletten Antrieb tauschen   Frammersbach 2003 war da ja Daemtennis dagegen
> Wie auch immer, lt. Wetteronline.de bleibt z. Zt. kein Flecken in D trocken. 2005 hat es auch die ganze Nacht davor geregnet, und trotzdem war die Strecke in Frammersbach schön griffig.



Au ja, das war lustig! 1. mal in Albstadt, nagelneues Bike (1 Tag alt) mit Twister SS Bereifung. Hab mich auf der Wiese 3 mal hingelegt und im Wald einen Baum gestreift - passiert ist nix, da die Wiesen ja nicht so hart sind.
Als ich hinterher mein Rad betrachtet hat's mir das Herz gebrochen .

Noch schlimmer war allerdings Neustadt 2005, der feine Sand ist die Hölle, da ging alles drauf, da sind die Leute auch serienmäßig wegen Defekten ausgefallen. Einige Diskbrakes haben völlig zugemacht, da die Bremskolben nicht mehr zurück gingen und das Rad völlig blokierten...


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also ich fahr die Lange, brauch ich für die Serie! Ich hab schon einige Regenrennen mitgemacht, das ist eigentlich im Sommer durchaus machbar, nur der Materialverschleiß ist schon ätzend, das kostet kräftig Kohle und Zeit (um die Kiste zu zerlegen, putzen und abschmieren).
> Noch ist Zeit, wir haben erst Donnerstag, wenns morgen und am Samstag trocken bleibt sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus...
> Aber ich richte mal etwas gröberes Reifenmaterial her - sicher ist sicher



ich sag nur NEUSTADT...   
ich seh grad klaus...du warst schneller...2 betroffene ein gedanke...also dann noch ein bildchen von der transgermany...so sahen wir 3 tage nacheinander aus





joe
ich bin am samstagabend in münchen nen 40er feiern...ja ich hab auch so junge freunde...überleg noch ob ich en passant...pfronten mitnehme ??? aber da regnets/schneits wohl auch...


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Juni 2007)

So einmal einen kurzen Wetterbericht von eurem Wetterfrosch aus Frammersbach:

Heute nacht war ein Unwetter sondergleichen, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt! Dann hat es heute den ganzen Tag über feste geregnet. 

Soll heissen, den Slick am VR werde ich jetzt gleich mal wechseln und auch zusehen dass ich die schutzbleche dranbekomme.

Man sieht sich.

MFG


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ich sag nur NEUSTADT...
> ich seh grad klaus...du warst schneller...2 betroffene ein gedanke...also dann noch ein bildchen von der transgermany...so sahen wir 3 tage nacheinander aus
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ja, das war nicht lustig, am Schluss durfte ich alle Downhills laufen, weil keine Bremsbeläge mehr da waren!

Aber ich glaub in Frammersbach wirds nicht so schlimm, die Wege sind einfach besser, und die Trails nicht so start vertreten.
Lt. Wetterprognosen könnte es auch besser werden, wobei sich die Prognosen nicht einige sind, einer meldet ständig regen, zwei andere eher sporadisch, auch Gewitter und die sind ja meist nur räumlich und zeitlich begrenzt.

Fährst Du auch in Frammersbach?


----------



## Hugo (21. Juni 2007)

@bikehumanudingsbums

wieso saht ihr nur 3 tage so aus? wir sahen volle 8 tage so aus...keine ahnung wie das uli geschafft hat dass er strecken gefunden hat die selbst bei strahlendem sonnenschein die räder in ne dreckschleuder verwandelt haben, immer und immer wieder 

aber etwas gutes hatte es...ich weiß jetzt die vorzüge eines kärchers zu schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> @bikehumanudingsbums
> 
> wieso saht ihr nur 3 tage so aus? wir sahen volle 8 tage so aus...keine ahnung wie das uli geschafft hat dass er strecken gefunden hat die selbst bei strahlendem sonnenschein die räder in ne dreckschleuder verwandelt haben, immer und immer wieder
> 
> aber etwas gutes hatte es...ich weiß jetzt die vorzüge eines kärchers zu schätzen



weil wir nach der 4.etappe raus sind...der virus...   
aber ich hatte da schon genug dreck gefressen...vor allem auf der letzten pille palle   abfahrt runter nach bischofsheim...

joe
dabei hatten wir uns für den start immer schön sauber angezogen...finde ich...


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

Meine Güte.....je später der Abend desto schlimmer die Berichte wie materialmordend es am Sonntag wird  zu hülf!!

Warten wirs einfach ab! Unser Wetterfrosch aus Frammersbach kann ja mal morgen und evtl. am Samstag nochmal einen Bericht zur Lage abgeben!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. Juni 2007)

Ich denke/hoffe daß es zumindest von oben relativ trocken bleibt. Für mehr Infos schaut einfach mal hier:http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=Frammersbach&id=39705


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

Hier scheint jetzt seit ca. 17:30 Uhr die Sonne ohne Unterbrechungen  und als ich vorhin e bissi RR gefahren bin sah es auch Ri. Spessart recht gut aus!


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Juni 2007)

Am Arsch!

im Frammersbach hat es bis vor 2 stunden noch geregnet und es wird die nacht auch so weiter gehen.

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juni 2007)

Nun denn......dann wird es eben einer der Marathons wo man zum Schluss die Leute nur anhand der evtl. noch lesbaren Startnummer erkennen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (21. Juni 2007)

Hab mein Bike jetzt mal auf den Schlamm eingestellt: Schutzblech vorne, kleines Dämpferschutzblech hinten, neuer Reifen vorne und den Luftdruck etwas gesenkt.

Hoffentlich wird es eine Schlammschlacht, da zeigt sich bergab wer fahren kann und wer nicht 

MFG


----------



## Milass (21. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na super, kann sie schon nicht zudrecken oder gar kaputt gehen! Think positive!!! ...



Das ist richtig, nagut dann verzichte ich halt auf die Reba WC und fahre eine defekte Duke von 02...federt halt nich, ist komplett defekt - also kann gar nich mehr kaputt gehen, wäre eh egal  und das gute Teil wird im Karton geschohnt...
Wobei das nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, ich weiss jetzt schon das mein nächstes Rennen wieder im Regen ist... 

@ CubeGhostRider

Ja wir parken an der Straße zum Schwimmbad, mach dich mal bemerkbar, guck ma in meine Gallerie -> Rennen, da siehste ein Teil vom Teambus  kannst ja mal vorbeischaun  

@ Alle anderen Fahrer

Kop hoch, die Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit ist doch nur bei 80%, villeicht haben wir Glück 

ps, weiss jemand ob es für den 1. Startblock wieder die geilen neongrünen Startnummern gibt


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Juni 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hab mein Bike jetzt mal auf den Schlamm eingestellt: Schutzblech vorne, kleines Dämpferschutzblech hinten, neuer Reifen vorne und den Luftdruck etwas gesenkt.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird es eine Schlammschlacht, da zeigt sich bergab wer fahren kann und wer nicht
> 
> MFG




Genau deswegen liegen zum Schluß dann einige im Dreck. Wenn auf den Abfahrten die im Moment eher Gebirgsbächen gleichen welche hinten drücken die meinen auf 300m Abfahrt Platzierungen gutzumachen die sie bergauf wieder verlieren.(Ich hoffe ihr versteht den Satz) Da es in den letzten Jahren desöfteren vorgekommen ist das ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und ohne Ankündigung des Schnelleren überholt wurde werden die Streckenposten angewiesen diese Startnummern sofort zu melden. Dieses rüde Verhalten sorgte in den letzten Jahren für einige Fahrer zum Besuch des Krankenhauses.
Wir sind seid Tagen beschäftigt die Abfahrten frei zu bekommen. Aber immer wieder wird Geröll vom Starkregen in die Strecke gespült. Die Schotterpassagen nehmen die Nässe zum Glück gut auf. Aber der Starkregen sollte nun durch sein. Es wird heute abend noch einmal einen Arbeitseinsatz geben und morgen beim Strecke beschildern wird auch noch mal geschaut.
Ich für meinen Teil werde entweder mit dem Hardtail und Conti MountainKing 2,2 Supersonic oder Fully mit zwei neuen SpeedKing 2,3 Supersonic fahren. Das werde ich aber erst morgen entscheiden.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (22. Juni 2007)

meinr ihr es lohnt sich extra für den sonntag ein frontschutzblech zu besorgen...bis jetzt ist´s auch immer ohne gegangen.
bei der menge an leuten werd ich doch sowieso vom vordermann eingesaut?

was fahrt ihr für bleche?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr für bleche?


keins.


----------



## eDw (22. Juni 2007)

Hi Hugo,
schoen mal wieder was von Dir zu hoeren!
Glueckwunsch zur erfolgreichen Trans Germany teilnahme.
Endlich faehrts Du mal die richtige Distanz!   

Hier nochmal zu den Startbloecken. Der Veranstalter sagte, alle die die im Vorjahr 3:15 und schneller waren kommen in den ersten Startblock. Alle die langsamer waren oder nicht mitfuhrenk, kommen in den 2ten.
Fakt war aber letztes Jahr, dass im ersten ein paar schnelle standen und aber vorallem Frammersbacher (egal wie schnell  )

KermitB4 in welchem Startblock warst Du?   

Gruss
eDw


----------



## fritzbox (22. Juni 2007)

Ich war letztes Jahr nicht dabei stehe aber mit Sicherheit im ersten Block


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr für bleche?



Blech? Mein Bike ist aus Alu   

Nee, im Ernst, kein Schutzblech. Die verliert man doch eh unterwegs......


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> weil wir nach der 4.etappe raus sind...der virus...
> aber ich hatte da schon genug dreck gefressen...vor allem auf der letzten pille palle   abfahrt runter nach bischofsheim...
> 
> joe
> dabei hatten wir uns für den start immer schön sauber angezogen...finde ich...



Mensch Jo, das ist echt blöd! Tut mir leid für Dich!!! Vielleicht das nächste mal. Ist bestimmt frustig, die ganze Vorbereitung usw. und dann so ein Sch...!


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Am Arsch!
> 
> im Frammersbach hat es bis vor 2 stunden noch geregnet und es wird die nacht auch so weiter gehen.
> 
> MFG




Ja was nun??? Adrenalino sagt es sieht gut aus, Du sagst es pisst! Und die Wetterpropheten sind sich genauso uneins wie ihr!

Na ich hab die Reifen gewechselt, das hat so keinen Zweck, selbst wenns von oben trocken ist, die Strecke wird es nicht sein, ich seh das bei uns 3 Tage Regen und der Wald ist völlig aufgeweicht, das dauert jetzt ne gute Woche bis das (wo keine Sonne hinkommt) wieder trocken ist.
Das oberer Stück vom Grabig, der 1. Anstieg in der 2. Runde, die 1. Abfahrt alles Sachen die wohl nicht abtrocknen. D.h. für mich selbst hinten keine Racing Ralph, sonst hält das nicht in den steilen Trails und zum Laufen sind sie mir zu lang, das geht bei kurzen Stücken ganz gut, aber in Frammersbach wär mir das doch zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nun denn......dann wird es eben einer der Marathons wo man zum Schluss die Leute nur anhand der evtl. noch lesbaren Startnummer erkennen kann!



Aber nur, falls die Startnummer hält, kann mich da an Neustadt 2005 erinnern, da hats die Startnummer nicht gepackt, war so aufgeweicht, dass sie Stück für Stück abgegangen ist, hab sie dann vollends abgerissen und unters Trikot gesteckt...


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, nagut dann verzichte ich halt auf die Reba WC und fahre eine defekte Duke von 02...federt halt nich, ist komplett defekt - also kann gar nich mehr kaputt gehen, wäre eh egal  und das gute Teil wird im Karton geschohnt...
> Wobei das nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, ich weiss jetzt schon das mein nächstes Rennen wieder im Regen ist...



Naja, ich weiß ja auch nicht ob meine nach ner Weile noch tut! Und es gibt eh bestimmt wieder einige die Starrgabel fahren, wir haben dann nur den Nachteil des größeren Gewichts 
Im Schlamm ist das nicht so schlimm, der dämpft ja...


----------



## thof (22. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zu den Startbloecken. Der Veranstalter sagte, alle die die im Vorjahr 3:15 und schneller waren kommen in den ersten Startblock. Alle die langsamer waren oder nicht mitfuhrenk, kommen in den 2ten.



Vergiss es, es starten definitiv Leute im ersten Block, die letztes Jahr weit über 3:15 waren oder heuer sogar zum ersten Mal überhaupt starten. Sehe da aber auch kein Problem, was will der Veranstalter machen, wenn die Schnellen vom letzten Jahr nicht starten.  Er könnte den Block 1 "verkleinern", macht er aber nicht, denn lt. Alfred Moritz - Block 1: 1001-1600, Block 2: 2000-2999.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> meinr ihr es lohnt sich extra für den sonntag ein frontschutzblech zu besorgen...bis jetzt ist´s auch immer ohne gegangen.
> bei der menge an leuten werd ich doch sowieso vom vordermann eingesaut?
> 
> was fahrt ihr für bleche?



Naja, wenn man schön Windschatten fährt saut einem schon der Vordermann ein - ABER: die meisten Probleme macht mir der Dreck von unten, also vom eigenen Vorderrad, da dieser unter dem Rand meiner Brille durch direkt in den Augen landet! Wenn nur Teile der Strecke schlammig sind OK, aber bei Dauerregen und komplett nasser Strecke fahre ich mit Frontschutzblech, einfach nur um mir den Dreck aus den Augen zu halten!
Ich hatte einmal 3-4 Tage Probleme mit den Augen, weil ich ohne gefahren bin seither fahre ich bei sehr nassen Verhältnissen nur noch mit. Ich bin aber auch Kontaktlinsenträger und hab mit Sand in den Augen dann entsprechend große Probleme! Der Dreck vom Vordermann landet meist auf der Brille und die kann ich notfalls mit Wasser aus der Flasche putzen, ausserdem habe ich Antibeschlagmittel drauf, damit der Dreck nicht so anhaftet.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja was nun??? Adrenalino sagt es sieht gut aus, Du sagst es pisst! Und die Wetterpropheten sind sich genauso uneins wie ihr!



Nuja, ich bin ja immerhin ca. 30km von Frammersbach entfernt, kann aber von unserem "Hausberg" aus gut in den Spessart schauen. Mein Kumpel in Gelnhausen, das ist ca. 20 Min. von Frammersbach weg, meldete gestern abend ebenfalls Sonne. Aber das kann halt ein paar km weiter ganz anders aussehen.......

Es ist mittlerweile glaub ich egal was die Wetterfuzzis melden. Matschig wird es, da gibts keine Gnade! 

Das einzigste worauf ich persönlich hoffe ist, daß es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt! Auf Regen hab ich keinen Bock


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nuja, ich bin ja immerhin ca. 30km von Frammersbach entfernt, kann aber von unserem "Hausberg" aus gut in den Spessart schauen. Mein Kumpel in Gelnhausen, das ist ca. 20 Min. von Frammersbach weg, meldete gestern abend ebenfalls Sonne. Aber das kann halt ein paar km weiter ganz anders aussehen.......
> 
> Es ist mittlerweile glaub ich egal was die Wetterfuzzis melden. Matschig wird es, da gibts keine Gnade!
> 
> Das einzigste worauf ich persönlich hoffe ist, daß es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt! Auf Regen hab ich keinen Bock



Naja ich glaub es ist insgesamt in Süddeutschland trockener geworden. Ich hoffe auch, dass es von oben her trocken bleibt, ist einfach angenehmer, ausserdem trocknen dann die breiteren und Schotterwege ab, und es gibt nur teilweise Schlammbeschuss - die Reifen hab ich eh schon umgestellt, möchte a. nicht auf die Fresse fliegen und b. die Uphills auch hochfahren und nicht laufen...


----------



## Stromberg (22. Juni 2007)

Wo sind denn die kritischen Auf- und Abfahrten, wenns matschig wird? Ich bin schon am Sa da und wollte mir zumindest den ersten Berg und die folgende Abfahrt ansehen, Grabig evtl. auch.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die kritischen Auf- und Abfahrten, wenns matschig wird? Ich bin schon am Sa da und wollte mir zumindest den ersten Berg und die folgende Abfahrt ansehen, Grabig evtl. auch.



Naja gleich die 1. Abfahrt ist bei Nässe vmtl. sehr matschig und somit rutschig. Bei Trockenheit völlig harmlos (weils fast nur geradeausgeht und kaum Steine drin sind) wirds bei Nässe schon etwas anspruchsvoller, weils rel. steil ist und man eben nicht zu schnell werden darf, was bei schlechten Reifen dann zu wilden Rutschereien führen dürfte, insbesondere wenn man mit vielen Leuten gleichzeitig durch muss. Ausserdem ist es wenn genug Leute mal durch sind zerfahren und mit Spurrillen versehen.
Der Grabig wird nach oben hin vom Untergrund her immer schwieriger, auch hier bei Nässe recht rutschig. Ausserdem gibts noch einen längeren Trail am Schräghang, der normalerweise nicht schlimm ist aber eben auch recht schnell. Für Langstreckler wird noch der Anfang der 2. Runde anspruchsvoll, weils da über einen langen steilen Trail nach oben geht anstatt wie nach dem Start über Asphalt und Schotter.


----------



## eDw (22. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nuja, ich bin ja immerhin ca. 30km von Frammersbach entfernt,



Von Maintal Bischofsheim bis Frammersbach 30 km? Ist der Spessart so geschrumpft?  


@Stromberg
Also - Abfahrten Anschauen:
Letzte Abfahrt vom Eichenberg.   Schwierig bei Regen und vorallem ist da am Schluss die Konzentration weg.
Erste Abfahrt und vielleicht auch noch die 2te (dannach das Tal weiter runter und auf der Strasse zurueck nach F-Bach)
Wenn Du die 120er fahren willst, dann schau Dir auch noch den ersten Anstieg auf der 2ten Runde an. Im Gegensatz zur ersten Runde geht es hier nicht aussenrum auf der Strasse sonder direkt ueber die Wiese hoch (so wie ganz frueher der Start war). Das ist ein echter Demotivator falls Du das nicht vorher weisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (22. Juni 2007)

Danke für die genauen Schilderungen. So viel wie ich anschauen soll, bin ich ja am So platt.


----------



## eDw (22. Juni 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Danke für die genauen Schilderungen. So viel wie ich anschauen soll, bin ich ja am So platt.



Du sollst ja anschauen und nicht Rennenfahren am Samstag!


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Von Maintal Bischofsheim bis Frammersbach 30 km? Ist der Spessart so geschrumpft?



LUFTLINIE!!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> LUFTLINIE!!!!



Ja, das ist immer viel kürzer als über die Strasse ))))))


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur ersten Runde geht es hier nicht aussenrum auf der Strasse sonder direkt ueber die Wiese hoch (so wie ganz frueher der Start war). Das ist ein echter Demotivator falls Du das nicht vorher weisst.



das ist aber schon das gleiche Ding wie jedes Jahr (erst dieser Sch$$$ Teeranstieg aus dem Ort raus durch das Wohngebiet)?


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> das ist aber schon das gleiche Ding wie jedes Jahr (erst dieser Sch$$$ Teeranstieg aus dem Ort raus durch das Wohngebiet)?



wie eDw und ich schon geschrieben haben - nur auf der Langstrecke in der 2. Runde gehts über die Wiese hoch, bei der Mitteldistanz und in der 1. Runde der Langdistanz wie üblich durch den Ort auf Asphalt und dann Schotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2007)

okokokokokokokok, es sind laut GPS ca. 50km Luftlinie nach Frammersbach von hier aus( sagt mein Kumpel der ein GPS hat ). Kürzester Weg über Straße übrigens genau 60km, schnellster Weg via Autobahn & Landstraße 69km.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Mensch Jo, das ist echt blöd! Tut mir leid für Dich!!! Vielleicht das nächste mal. Ist bestimmt frustig, die ganze Vorbereitung usw. und dann so ein Sch...!



vorbereitung ? ich hab erst 2 wochen vorher überraschend das angebot bekommen für einen ausgefallenen fahrer im team st.wendel zu starten...und natürlich sofort zugesagt...hatte ja das ein oder andere kilometerchen im winter trainiert

und : die erste hälfte hat mir schon soviel spaß gemacht dass ich beim nächsten mal , wenns passt wieder dabei bin...   

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> vorbereitung ? ich hab erst 2 wochen vorher überraschend das angebot bekommen für einen ausgefallenen fahrer im team st.wendel zu starten...und natürlich sofort zugesagt...hatte ja das ein oder andere kilometerchen im winter trainiert
> 
> und : die erste hälfte hat mir schon soviel spaß gemacht dass ich beim nächsten mal , wenns passt wieder dabei bin...
> 
> joe



Na das hört sich doch gut an, trotzdem wars wahrscheinlich etwas entäuschend - oder? Naja man muss immer das Beste draus machen. Irgendwie tät mich so ein Etappenrennen auch mal reizen - mal sehen was nächstes Jahr so geht...
Bist Du am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2007)

*offtopic*
Tödlich, wenn auf der Arbeit nix los ist.......mann, is mir langweilig! Naja, bei dem Wetter geht halt niemand freiwllig vor die Tür! Wobei......hier gehts eigentlich......trocken, mild, locker bewölkt......wenns am Sonntag so wird dann ham wa echt Glück.


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *offtopic*
> Tödlich, wenn auf der Arbeit nix los ist.......mann, is mir langweilig! Naja, bei dem Wetter geht halt niemand freiwllig vor die Tür! Wobei......hier gehts eigentlich......trocken, mild, locker bewölkt......wenns am Sonntag so wird dann ham wa echt Glück.



Mh, dann lauf doch mal langsam die Strecke ab und schieb ne Heizkanone vor dir her, so hast Beschäftigung , dann klappts auch mit´n Schwalbe RR  , bin mal gespannt wie sich die SmartSam so machen im extremen Matsch ...

bis denn


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Juni 2007)

Bei der Reifenfrage bin ich momentan noch unschlüssig. Zur Zeit hab ich 2.1er Speedking SS drauf, die werden runterfliegen. Ich hab noch 2.25er Nobby Nics für v/h oder 2.0er LarsenTT und 2.1er Crossmark für v/h rumfliegen.


----------



## Hagbard_1 (22. Juni 2007)

Wetter-update: ab 12 Uhr Wolkenbruch + Gewitter ab 12:30 nur noch Wolkenbruch. Bericht aus der Nachbargemeide zu Frammersbach.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juni 2007)

welcher wetterdienst? und welcher tag?
bei wetteronline siehts noch halbwegs moderat aus für so.


----------



## trelgne (22. Juni 2007)

Aktuelle Infos direkt aus Frammersbach:
Ich bin gestern abend (nachdem es den ganzen Mittag/Nachmittag geregnet hat) noch eine kleine Runde gefahren: 
Bayr. Schanz - Trail aufwärts und weiter über Wegweiser entlang der Marathonstrecke: musste überwiegend in kleinen ausgewaschenen Bächen fahren (macht doch Spaß!); wo es flach ist, Seenlandschaften mit richtig tiefen Pfützen (weniger spaßig). Dann letzter Anstieg zum Eichenberggipfel; ist o.k., aber butterweicher Untergrund. Abfahrt vom Eichenberg mit sehr ausgewaschen Stellen; an einem Abschnitt auch nochmal frische Harvesterspuren (muß das sein, vor dem Rennen hier nochmal Holz zu rücken?). Unter diesen Bedingungen fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, für Trailfreaks im Tourentempo sogar interessant, unter Rennbedingungen.... 

Montiert euch Schutzbleche vorne und hinten, die "Helden" ohne werden euch dafür beneiden, und vor allem griffige Reifen anstatt Racing Ralph o.ä.. Interessanterweise passieren bei diesen Bedingungen weniger folgenreiche Stürze als wenn es trocken ist, weil alle zum vorsichtigen downhillen gezwungen sind. 

Am Schluss nach der Wiesenabfahrt nähe des Schwimmbads geht es neuerdings nicht mehr ganz runter über die kleine Brücke, sondern 20m vorher links ab auf einem schönen Grastrail weiter. Kurz vor dem Ende dieses Wegs geht einen neu eingerichteter, harmloser Erdweg schräg zur steilen Wiese hinab; ist nur ein kurzer "Rempel" (ca. 30m).

Soeben (Fr. 12.45 Uhr) kübelt es schon wieder in Strömen...


----------



## Limit83 (22. Juni 2007)

Bin auch am Start aber eine Woche nach der Trans Germany wird bei mir noch garnix gehen... Werd wohl nur mitfahren um die Stimmung am Grabig in der ersten Runde miterleben zu dürfen... und mal wieder eine andere Strecke zu sehen, als die zu Hause bekannten.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juni 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Start aber eine Woche nach der Trans Germany wird bei mir noch garnix gehen... Werd wohl nur mitfahren um die Stimmung am Grabig in der ersten Runde miterleben zu dürfen... und mal wieder eine andere Strecke zu sehen, als die zu Hause bekannten.
> Gruß



da wette ich doch um was Gegrilltes, dass da doch was geht


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Mh, dann lauf doch mal langsam die Strecke ab und schieb ne Heizkanone vor dir her, so hast Beschäftigung , dann klappts auch mit´n Schwalbe RR  , bin mal gespannt wie sich die SmartSam so machen im extremen Matsch ...
> 
> bis denn



Und wenns geht soll er noch ne Dampfwalze hinter sich herziehen, damit der Boden schön verfestigt wird! )))


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thortsen,



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Bei der Reifenfrage bin ich momentan noch unschlüssig. Zur Zeit hab ich 2.1er Speedking SS drauf, die werden runterfliegen. Ich hab noch 2.25er Nobby Nics für v/h oder 2.0er LarsenTT und 2.1er Crossmark für v/h rumfliegen.



den 2.0 Larssen hab ich eh die ganze Zeit drauf, denke aber daß bei schmierigen Uphill bzw. Downhillpasagen das Profil sehr schnell zu ist. Da wirst du mit dem Nobby Schlick und ich mit dem Black Jack wohl besser bedient sein.  Ich warte mit der Montage aber noch bis Samstag.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und wenns geht soll er noch ne Dampfwalze hinter sich herziehen, damit der Boden schön verfestigt wird! )))



Das sollte man an Limit´s Hinterbau befestigen, meine These: merkt er eh nicht (und schiebt das ganze auf die müden Beine aus der Transen-Germany)


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

So, nachdem die Diskussion der Reifenwahl so langsam abflaut werfe ich mal das Thema Schmierung in die Runde, meterdick Wälzlagerfett anstelle den auswaschbaren DryLube Zeugs wäre nicht falsch, ist zwar nicht ganz umweltfreundlich, aber tut gut pappen, besser als zig zerborstene Ketten und Kassetten im Walde ...


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> So, nachdem die Diskussion der Reifenwahl so langsam abflaut werfe ich mal das Thema Schmierung in die Runde, meterdick Wälzlagerfett anstelle den auswaschbaren DryLube Zeugs wäre nicht falsch, ist zwar nicht ganz umweltfreundlich, aber tut gut pappen, besser als zig zerborstene Ketten und Kassetten im Walde ...



Wie jetzt? Soll ich meine Kassette und meine Kette dick damit zukleistern oder was? Gib doch mal ne kurze Anleitung!

Ich für meinen Teil lasse eben gerade die Fatty ausbauen und innen alles schön mit Fett auskleiden. Die Sattelstütze bekommt auch nochmal ne Ladung. Desweiteren hatte ich überlegt mein Innenlager evtl. mit Silikon abzudichten  

Denke nun doch über Schutzbleche nach......


----------



## Stromberg (22. Juni 2007)

Kettenfliessfett von Lubcon ist Klasse, um die Kette auf so was vorzubereiten. Das ist dann in etwa so wie die Shimanoketten früher bei Auslieferungszustand.

Mein Innenlager hat eh Spiel und sollte mal getauscht werden.  

Bremsklötze kommen hinten neue drauf.


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

@Adrenalino
So ähnlich, hält zumindest unter extremen Bedingungen besser als alles herkömmliche, sprich , wäscht sich durch Wasserfahrten nicht so schnell aus, nach knarzen und quietschen kommt oft die Ermüdung  ( des Materiales   ), nach der letzten Hochwasserdurchquerung, ca. 300 m Länge, Wasserstand etwa 5 cm über großen Kranz, hat es mir recht gegeben, denn bisher hatte ich immer Trockenschmierung ( IceWax ), diese jedoch bei Bach-, Hochwasserdurchquerungen oder ähnliches auf Dauer "abwäscht"


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Das sollte man an Limit´s Hinterbau befestigen, meine These: merkt er eh nicht (und schiebt das ganze auf die müden Beine aus der Transen-Germany)



Und wie bekomen wir ihn dazu am Sonntag schon um 5:00 Uhr zu starten, damit die Strecke schön vorbereitet ist, bevor wir loslegen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Hallo Thortsen,
> 
> 
> 
> den 2.0 Larssen hab ich eh die ganze Zeit drauf, denke aber daß bei schmierigen Uphill bzw. Downhillpasagen das Profil sehr schnell zu ist. Da wirst du mit dem Nobby Schlick und ich mit dem Black Jack wohl besser bedient sein.  Ich warte mit der Montage aber noch bis Samstag.



Ich pokere normalerweise auch ganz gerne, aber nun ist mir das zu blöd, es wird auf jeden Fall nass und schlammig und ein sehr leicht laufender Reifen wird sowohl bergauf als auch bergab Probleme machen - ich hab den Nobby Nic montiert, sowohl vorn als auch hinten, wenn der Hinterreifen beim Uphill den 3-fachen Weg zurücklegt ist ja auch nix gewonnen 
Hab ihn heute mal zum Spaß auf der Strasse gefahren, es gibt Reifen die schlechter rollen...


----------



## thof (22. Juni 2007)

Schutzbleche v/h, Fat Albert v/h, Ansbacher_Racer Wälzlagerfett und ein Tauscheranzug ... ich glaub' so werde ich starten.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> So, nachdem die Diskussion der Reifenwahl so langsam abflaut werfe ich mal das Thema Schmierung in die Runde, meterdick Wälzlagerfett anstelle den auswaschbaren DryLube Zeugs wäre nicht falsch, ist zwar nicht ganz umweltfreundlich, aber tut gut pappen, besser als zig zerborstene Ketten und Kassetten im Walde ...



Ich hab noch WetLube daheim, eigentlich ein Sauzeug, was nie wieder von der Kette abgeht (außer mit dem Dampfstrahler) aber ich glaub genau das richtige für das Wetter. Was ich auch schon probiert hab, ist über das WetLube nochmal ne Schicht IceWax oder Sprühwachs, damit der Dreck nicht so hängenbleibt - zumindest nicht gleich am Anfang...
Über den Übergang Sattelstütze - Sattelrohr hab ich ein Stück Schlauch gezogen, damit das Wasser nicht über den Übergang und den Schlitz ins Sattelrohr kann, vor kurzem hab ich bei solch einer Gelegenheit 100ml Wasser aus dem Rahmen rausgeholt, und ich weiß keine andere Stelle als diese wo es reinkann. Sprühwachs macht sich am kompletten Rahmen und der Schaltung ebenfalls ganz gut, ne Weile wird Wasser und Dreck ablaufen.
Bremsbeläge sind ebenfalls neue drauf, vorn und hinten - ausserdem nehm ich welche mit, im Extremfall tausche ich eben unterwegs, kostet auch nur 5min.
Und ein Schutzblech vorne, als Schutz für die Augen.


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

thof schrieb:


> Schutzbleche v/h, Fat Albert v/h, Ansbacher_Racer Wälzlagerfett und ein Tauscheranzug ... ich glaub' so werde ich starten.



Yo, und dann noch den Papperdeckel mit Wäscheklammern hinten an die Strebe klammern damits beim Start gscheit rattert


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Yo, und dann noch den Papperdeckel mit Wäscheklammern hinten an die Strebe klammern damits beim Start gscheit rattert



Ui, das ist dann doch schon ein paar Jahrezehnte her, als ich das letztemal mein Rad so präpariert hab, aber warum nicht ))


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ui, das ist dann doch schon ein paar Jahrezehnte her, als ich das letztemal mein Rad so präpariert hab, aber warum nicht ))




... und um die Diskussion bzgl. dem Überholen und und Blockieren anzuheizen könnte man dem Ganzen noch eins Draufsetzen in Form von Malteserkreuzrückspiegel mit einen Fuchsschwanz verziert, natürlich nur der Sicherheit wegen um der Gefahr von Hinten zu entweichen, da diese ja mit Semislicks den dowhhill runnerrutscht  ....
ich gucke mal, irgendwo müsste noch n fettes 26" Hinterrad mit Nabe und Torpedo 3 Gang rumliegen, is extrem wartungsarm  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> ... und um die Diskussion bzgl. dem Überholen und und Blockieren anzuheizen könnte man dem Ganzen noch eins Draufsetzen in Form von Malteserkreuzrückspiegel mit einen Fuchsschwanz verziert, natürlich nur der Sicherheit wegen um der Gefahr von Hinten zu entweichen, da diese ja mit Semislicks den dowhhill runnerrutscht  ....
> ich gucke mal, irgendwo müsste noch n fettes 26" Hinterrad mit Nabe und Torpedo 3 Gang rumliegen, is extrem wartungsarm  ....



Mein Bruder der blöde Sack hat mein schönes Bonanza-Rad "verloren" also geklaut bekommen - sonst könnt ich mit dem antreten, bequeme Sitzbank, Ne schöne verchromte Bar zum Anlehnen und eben Rückspiegel und ne wartungsfreie 3-Gangnabe! So 'n Mist


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Yo, und dann noch den Papperdeckel mit Wäscheklammern hinten an die Strebe klammern damits beim Start gscheit rattert



Nenenenene, Papperdeckel weicht doch auf    Nimm ganz dünnes Plexiglas, gibts grad günstig bei Ooooobi ist das schön. Dann aber bitte 4 Stk. pro Laufrad!


Ich habe jetzt meine Conti Explorer Protection drauf, und überlege noch ob ich nicht die Vapor aus meinem E-Lager aufziehen soll. Sind zwar schwerer und rollen schlechter, aber was interessiert das in der Schlammschlacht? Da hat man eher mit dem Antrieb und der Sicht zu kämpfen. Hierzu meine Empfehlung: Ersatzkette mitnehmen   Habe ich schon zweimal brauchen können. Und feilt an den Zähnen eurer Kettenblätter eventuellen Grat an der Seite weg, den dieser ist bei Matsch der entscheidende Auslöser für Chainsucks, die eh schon in der Luft schweben bei solchen Verhältnissen. Ach ja, Schutzbleche scheitern bei vielen an der Federgabelform, daher habe ich mir einen Gummistreifen ca.10x10cm an die Brücke meiner SID mit Kabelbinder gezurrt, hilft auch viel!


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Mein Bruder der blöde Sack hat mein schönes Bonanza-Rad "verloren" also geklaut bekommen - sonst könnt ich mit dem antreten, bequeme Sitzbank, Ne schöne verchromte Bar zum Anlehnen und eben Rückspiegel und ne wartungsfreie 3-Gangnabe! So 'n Mist



meinst net das des eh a weng hecklastig , vor allem den berg hoch, gewesen wär ?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und wie bekomen wir ihn dazu am Sonntag schon um 5:00 Uhr zu starten, damit die Strecke schön vorbereitet ist, bevor wir loslegen???



Zeitgleicher Start reicht, da er trotz Walze in 5h im Ziel ist


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2007)

Ich hab jetzt die Faxen mit dem Matsch dicke und starte am Sonntag folgend präpariert:


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die Faxen mit dem Matsch dicke und starte am Sonntag folgend präpariert:







Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nenenenene, Papperdeckel weicht doch auf    Nimm ganz dünnes Plexiglas, gibts grad günstig bei Ooooobi ist das schön. Dann aber bitte 4 Stk. pro Laufrad!



Ihr Unwissenden, jetzt muss ich mich schon selber zitieren


----------



## taylor (22. Juni 2007)

Hi,
will auch in Frammersbach zum 3. Mal starten. Werde ich lmich lächerlich machen, wenn ich an mein Rad Schutzbleche (SKS-ShockBoard) hinten und vorne montieren werde? Ich bin sogar am überlegen, ob ich mein "Winterbike" (Hardtail, X.9, Magura Ansgard-Gabel und Louise FR) für die zu erwartende Schlammschlacht aktivieren soll. Ich fahre Just-for-Fun und habe keine großartigen Ambitionen. Angepeilt Zeit: 3.30 bis 3.45.


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juni 2007)

Nein, es fahren viele mit Schutzblechen rum, und ausserdem wenn das Rad richtig eingesaut ist, dann fallen die Schutzbleche kaum mehr auf.


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Hi,
> will auch in Frammersbach zum 3. Mal starten. Werde ich lmich lächerlich machen, wenn ich an mein Rad Schutzbleche (SKS-ShockBoard) hinten und vorne montieren werde? Ich bin sogar am überlegen, ob ich mein "Winterbike" (Hardtail, X.9, Magura Ansgard-Gabel und Louise FR) für die zu erwartende Schlammschlacht aktivieren soll. Ich fahre Just-for-Fun und habe keine großartigen Ambitionen. Angepeilt Zeit: 3.30 bis 3.45.



das is jez nicht dein Ernst das Dein Entschluß vom Denken Anderer abhängig is oder ? mach was Du für richtig hälst


----------



## Milass (22. Juni 2007)

Bei Maras gibts eh immer sau viele Just4 fun Fahrer.

Habe bei meinem letzten XC Rennen sogar welche mit Schutzblech gesehen, also mach dir ma keine gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taylor (22. Juni 2007)

@ Ansbach Racer
Es handelt sich hierbei doch um ein Forum. Oder? Unter einem Forum verstehe ich Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch. Ich habe nur um eine Meinung bzw. um Erfahrungen anderer Forumsmitglieder gebeten.


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. Juni 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> @ Ansbach Racer
> Es handelt sich hierbei doch um ein Forum. Oder? Unter einem Forum verstehe ich Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch. Ich habe nur um eine Meinung bzw. um Erfahrungen anderer Forumsmitglieder gebeten.




 
okok, hab ja meine Meinung dazu geschrieben bzw. meine Sicht der Dinge, nix für ungut


----------



## steverunner (22. Juni 2007)

Empfehlung an die Besitzer von Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen:

wechselt bei diesen Verhältnissen eure (organischen) Originalbeläge:

z.B. Koolstop, Swissstop, Shimano (gesintert)

Ihr werdet keine Freude damit haben, der Verschleiß ist bei diesen Bedingungen enorm:

www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/bremsbelaege_0305.pdf

(Shimano M07)

Mein Erfahrung:

2005 Schwarzwald Bike Marathon (Furtwangen), bei ähnlichen Bedingungen waren die (fast neuen) Beläge nach 30 KM ab , das wars dann

Das sind reine Schönwetterbeläge...

Stefan


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (22. Juni 2007)

*Hallo Ma ne Frage, wo find ich hier das Lokal forum ??*


----------



## natty_dread (22. Juni 2007)

Welches Lokal denn?

Zum Rest: Da ich sonst nur auf Asphalt fahr und auch nur bei schönem Wetter, werd ich vermutlich einen vollgekapselten Kettenkasten mit integrierter Trockensumpfschmierung montieren und den Rest des Bikes in Watte packen und anschließend mit Blisterfolie einschweißen, nicht dass noch was dreckig wird. Zwecks besserem Grip werd ich wohl mindestens 2,5er Reifen mit Spikes UND Ketten aufziehen, die dann aber fast ohne Luftdruck gefahren werden...


Mann oh Mann... Seid ihr noch nie bei Regen und Schlamm Rad gefahren? Was für Material fahrt ihr denn, dass nach 60 oder 120km Matsch der ganze Antrieb und alle Lager hin sind?


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Juni 2007)

kann es sein, dass ihr auf den letzten 5 seiten nur über`s wetter geredet habt?  

@dirtfreak (passender name  ): guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19




natty_dread schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann... Seid ihr noch nie bei Regen und Schlamm Rad gefahren? Was für Material fahrt ihr denn, dass nach 60 oder 120km Matsch der ganze Antrieb und alle Lager hin sind?


naja, üblicherweise breche ich trainingstouren ab,wenn ich in den regen komme und hole es bei schönem wetter nach. insofern sind regen- maras schon ne ausnahme und härteprobe.....

und material... neustadt 05: ich fahre louise beläge, für die erste hälfte der beläge habe ich ca. 1500km gebraucht, für die 2. hälfte 30km neustadt- mara> abbruch!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Juni 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann... Seid ihr noch nie bei Regen und Schlamm Rad gefahren? Was für Material fahrt ihr denn, dass nach 60 oder 120km Matsch der ganze Antrieb und alle Lager hin sind?



Also damals 2005, beim schon angesprochenen Mara in Neustadt/Weinstraße durfte ich meinen kompletten Antrieb zerlegen und von der Aktion bis ich die Magura Marta wieder funktionsfähig gebracht habe(Kolbentechnisch)will ich gar nicht erst anfangen 
Der dortige Sandboden saugt zwar den Regen extrem auf, aber genau so extrem zerstörerisch ist er auch 
Aber hier ist es zum Glück nur Schlamm, den man später einfach wieder abspritzen kann!


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> meinst net das des eh a weng hecklastig , vor allem den berg hoch, gewesen wär ?



Ich mein, dass mit der sauschweren Karre (und 3 Gängen) eh keine Steigung oberhalb von 5% zu fahren ist, insofern macht die Hecklastigkeit auch nix mehr aus! Aber cool war das orangefarbene Teil


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Also damals 2005, beim schon angesprochenen Mara in Neustadt/Weinstraße durfte ich meinen kompletten Antrieb zerlegen und von der Aktion bis ich die Magura Marta wieder funktionsfähig gebracht habe(Kolbentechnisch)will ich gar nicht erst anfangen
> Der dortige Sandboden saugt zwar den Regen extrem auf, aber genau so extrem zerstörerisch ist er auch
> Aber hier ist es zum Glück nur Schlamm, den man später einfach wieder abspritzen kann!



Sowas wie in Neustadt hab ich vorher und hinterher nie wieder erlebt! Möchte ich auch nicht, Antrieb kaputt, Bremsen kaputt, Felgen ebenfalls - das war der teuerste Marathon aller Zeiten! Aber ich denke Du hast recht, dieser ganz feine Sand ist die Hölle, in Frammersbach wirds nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (22. Juni 2007)

einwurf:

TEAMFOTO:

ich würde samstag abend , ca. 20h irgendwo am/im zelt vorschlagen. sonntag früh vor dem rennen hab ich keine zeit und danach sehe ich aus wie sau! also, kommt schon am samstag dort vorbei! braucht jemand meine handy- nr?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Juni 2007)

Von meiner Seite aus wärs ok. Bin innerhalb 15min in Frammersbach, und die Startunterlagen wollte ich eh morgen holen. Bei den anderen bin ich aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Juni 2007)

wir kleben den foto mit selbstauslöser irgendwo fest und jeder, der dann zu der ihm genehmen zeit vorbei kommt, stellt sich davor! dann hoffen wir auf einen photo-shop virtuosen , der die einzelbilder alle zu einem team-foto fügt!


----------



## Milass (23. Juni 2007)

Letzter Post meinerseits - wünsch euch allen viel Glück


----------



## fritzbox (23. Juni 2007)

9 Uhr und es schüttet wie aus Eimern  wenn es morgen früh genauso wird dann wird es schöööön schlammig


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (23. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wir kleben den foto mit selbstauslöser irgendwo fest und jeder, der dann zu der ihm genehmen zeit vorbei kommt, stellt sich davor! dann hoffen wir auf einen photo-shop virtuosen , der die einzelbilder alle zu einem team-foto fügt!



will auch mit drauf, aber bitte wie schon in den postings vorher bzgl. dem Wetter diskutiert den Foto wasser- und sturmfest anbringen da ich erst Sonntags morgen anreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (23. Juni 2007)

Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber sollte der Veranstalter in Anbetracht des wirklich extremen Wetters evtl. darüber nachdenken bestimmte Streckenteile, die sich wahrscheinlich schon in Sumpf/seenlandschaften verwandelt haben, rauszunehmen???

Wenn es sich umsetzen lässt.......für sowas hat man doch immer nen Plan B, oder?


----------



## fritzbox (23. Juni 2007)

Plan B  die waren in Riva und Willingen zuständig aber nicht in Frammersbach 

Ich glaube die Ausweichmöglichkeiten sind durch den Sturm eher noch schlechter zu fahren


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wir kleben den foto mit selbstauslöser irgendwo fest und jeder, der dann zu der ihm genehmen zeit vorbei kommt, stellt sich davor! dann hoffen wir auf einen photo-shop virtuosen , der die einzelbilder alle zu einem team-foto fügt!



Na, wenn ihr schaut, dass der Hintergrund immer schön gleich ist (am besten weiss), kann ich da vielleicht helfen    Notfalls mehmen wir immer den gleichen Körper mit dem Trikot und setzen immer verschiedene Köpfe drauf, merkt keiner!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Martin,


easymtbiker schrieb:


> einwurf:
> 
> TEAMFOTO:
> 
> ich würde samstag abend , ca. 20h irgendwo am/im zelt vorschlagen. sonntag früh vor dem rennen hab ich keine zeit und danach sehe ich aus wie sau! also, kommt schon am samstag dort vorbei! braucht jemand meine handy- nr?



ich bin schon um ca. 15 Uhr dort. 20 Uhr ist für mich zu spät. Wegen Schönheitsschlaf und so. Die Schlammpackung gibts ja morgen. 
Ne, ich fahre heute nachmittag mit einem Freund runter und holen die Startunterlagen. Thorsten (Blauer Sauser) hats da besser er ist da mal schnell rübergedüst, ich brauch gute 45min. einfach.

Notfalls mach ma halt mit nem Handy am So. nen Schnappschuss.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. Juni 2007)

lt. wetteronline bleibts bis mittags trocken, wenigstens von oben (-;
mit besagten neustadtmarathon ist glaube ich nur das bearbeiten des rades mit schmirgelpapier vergleichbar


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die Faxen mit dem Matsch dicke und starte am Sonntag folgend präpariert:



Ich zahl Dir das Startgeld, wenn Du das machst und wenigstens die 1. Abfahrt noch damit runter fährst!!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Juni 2007)

Vergiss es....ich hol mir brav wie alle anderen meine doppelte Schlammpackung ( 1+2. Runde ) ab!

Aber das mit der Startgebühr bezahlen hat was....


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Vergiss es....ich hol mir brav wie alle anderen meine doppelte Schlammpackung ( 1+2. Runde ) ab!
> 
> Aber das mit der Startgebühr bezahlen hat was....



Naja, dafür musst Du Dich aber irgendwie zum Deppen machen!!!  
(ich mach das ja auch des öfteren mal, aber immer unfreiwillig...)

Also ich hab jetzt 4 Online Wetterdienste bemüht, es sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Eine sagt wolkig und bis 19Grad, die anderen drei heiter bis wolkig, mit sonnigen Abschnitten und bis zu 24Grad! Das ist doch schonmal was - oder?

So wir fahren demnächst los Richtung Frammersbach, brauchen ja gut 2h und dann noch die Unterlagen abholen und Nudelparty - vielleicht trifft man da jemanden...


----------



## mspf (23. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> So wir fahren demnächst los Richtung Frammersbach, brauchen ja gut 2h und dann noch die Unterlagen abholen und Nudelparty - vielleicht trifft man da jemanden...



fahre demnächst auch mal los und werde gegen 18 Uhr bei der Nudelparty sein - ich denke wir sehen uns!


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt 4 Online Wetterdienste bemüht, es sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Eine sagt wolkig und bis 19Grad, die anderen drei heiter bis wolkig, mit sonnigen Abschnitten und bis zu 24Grad! Das ist doch schonmal was - oder?



Klingt gut, wird aber nicht verhindern daß wir morgen aussehen wie Moorleichen! 

Woanders zahlt man Unmengen an Geld für Schlammpackungen......wir haben dafür schlappe 45 Taler bezahlt. Ist doch was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Juni 2007)

Wetterbericht aus Frammersbach: blauer Himmel - Sonnenschein.

Bike ist jetzt voll ausgestattet, das VR-Blech bleibt dran.

Sturzfreies Rennen wünscht der Kermit!

MFG


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juni 2007)

So, ich musste noch arbeiten, aber ich fahr denn auch mal los. Vorher aber noch schnell den Crud Catcher drauf. Hat vllt. mehr Alibi-Funktion, aber naja  
Die Wetterdienste sagen südlich des Mains ok, nördlich des Main nicht ok. Ja toll, und Frammersbach liegt so ziemlich genau AM Main


----------



## natty_dread (23. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> und Frammersbach liegt so ziemlich genau AM Main



Arrgghhhh......
 
Setzen, 6!


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juni 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Arrgghhhh......
> 
> Setzen, 6!



So eine Erbsenzählerei habe ich erwartet  
Wenn du dir die deutschlandweite Wetterkarte anschaust, dann spielt das keine Rolle ob der Main jetzt durch Frammersbach hindurch fliesst oder -wie es in Wirklichkeit ist- noch eine Stadt (Partenstein) dazwischen liegt. Da kann man diesen Steinwurf getrost vergessen; so genau wird es wohl kaum regnen, daß das Nordufer nass wird und das Südufer trocken bleibt


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> So eine Erbsenzählerei habe ich erwartet
> Wenn du dir die deutschlandweite Wetterkarte anschaust, dann spielt das keine Rolle ob der Main jetzt durch Frammersbach hindurch fliesst oder -wie es in Wirklichkeit ist- noch eine Stadt (Partenstein) dazwischen liegt. Da kann man diesen Steinwurf getrost vergessen; so genau wird es wohl kaum regnen, daß das Nordufer nass wird und das Südufer trocken bleibt



Gut gekontert!  

Vielleicht isser Geographie-Lehrer???  

Nur Spaß, o.k?


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Juni 2007)

Der Frosch meldet: Leichten Regen in Frammersbach bei ca. 19 Grad

Auf zur Nudelparty, ne Tussi nudeln  

MFG


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Man war das geil Heute


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Man war das geil Heute



Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen!

Bin auf der 120er gestartet und bis zur Hälfte der 1ten Runde war alles in Butter - die Streckenverhältnisse lass ich mal außen vor - bin nen 18er Schnitt gefahren wie geplant und wollte in der 2ten Runde noch ein paar Kohlen auflegen. Die Abfahrten bin ich recht langsam angegangen weil mir Sicherheit besonders unter solchen Bedingungen wichtig ist. Einem "Kollegen" war das wohl nicht so wichtig, jedenfalls wurde ich von diesem netten Mitfahrer auf ner Abfahrt ( k.a. mehr wo das war, irgendwo mitte der Strecke ) "abgeschossen", ich war ihm zu langsam und er meckerte ständig hinter mir rum, irgendwann schoss an mir vorbei, verlor aber die Kontrolle und fuhr mir in die Seite, daraufhin bin ich gestürzt und hab mir dabei die Rippen geprellt   
Hab auf der Strecke die Sanis angesteuert, konnten nix schlimmes feststellen,  aber ich hab dann halt schlecht Luft bekommen, die 1te Runde aber dennoch beendet und bin dann raus, konnte nicht mehr tief atmen und in der gebückten Haltung aufm Bike tat es erst recht weh.

War jetzt eben bei nem Freund der Arzt ist; alles o.k, er bestätigt daß nix gebrochen ist aber ne schöne Prellung. Danke!

Es kotzt mich an wegen so einem A.... das für mich wichtigste Rennen der Saison nicht beendet zu haben!   l


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

Mein Mitleid hast du! Aber so Knaller gibt es halt immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Ja das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich aber ich glaube er hat es nicht mit absicht gemacht aber bei den verhältnissen waren schon viele  bergabschleicher unterwegs -60km runde .
Normalerweise sollte man davon ausgehen das die 120er alle halbwegs fahren können Kopf Hoch es kommen ja noch ein paar Rennen


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> aber bei den verhältnissen waren schon viele  bergabschleicher unterwegs -60km runde .



Oh ja, die waren heute wieder stark vertreten. Aber was solls, es gibt schlimmeres (siehe Adrenalino).


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Bergabschleichern; ich warte dann einfach bis sich ne passende Gelegenheit zum überholen ergibt und ab gehts. 

Es ist halt das ewig leidige Problem mit der Selbstüberschätzung. Gerade bei diesen Verhältnissen! Die heizen an dir vorbei und plötzlich merken die "oh weh, das ist zu schnell!!".......ich bin dannach noch gerade so einigen weiteren Stürzen entkommen weil die, die überholen wollten, plötzlich ins rutschen gekommen und neben mir und einmal vor mir gestürzt bzw. weggerutscht sind 

Na egal. Nächstes Jahr eben nochmal auf die 120er


----------



## thof (24. Juni 2007)

Die Bedingungen waren hart, keine Frage. Aber es gab schon einige Schleicher auf den Downhills, die ihre Bikes nicht im Griff hatten. Ist schon nervig, wenn man da hintendran hängt und vernünftig bleiben muss.
Ich blieb die meiste Zeit vernünftig und habe deswegen ein paar Strafminuten kassiert. Hauptsache gesund. Gute Besserung, Adrenalino!


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2007)

@all
Danke für die Wünsche!! 

Hab ich ganz vergessen.....


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2007)

Absolut pervers war die letzte Bergabrampe am Ziel vor der neuen Brücke. 35% abwärts, Morast bis zu den Naben  Hab dann gleich vor den ganzen Leuten ne Schwalbe hingelegt, aber dafür butterweich gefallen   Und ich dachte einen KM vorher noch, boah so ne Piste und ohne Sturz! War übrigens mein erster selbst verursachter Sturz nach ca. 35 Marathons  
Also die Rampe bitte nächstes Jahr wieder rausnehmen wenns geht; im Interesse spannender Zielsprints. Die letzte Vollgasbolzerei auf trockenem Asphalt hab ich schwer vermisst!
Am Grabig, klar wars wieder Hölle. Bis so weit hoch standen die Leute noch nie!
Naja, und der Transponder an der Startnummer hat am Start schon zu mir gesagt, dass er sich bald im Matsch verabschieden will. Prompt haben die dann im Ziel meine Startnummer deswegen gebraucht und ratsch weggerissen, dabei sammele ich die zum Zimmer tapezieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

Ach, ich fand die ganz spaßig 
Lustig fand ich auch, wie sich aus einer Trailabfahrt ein Bach entwickeln kann


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Juni 2007)

So bin zurück von meinem ersten Marathon... war ja schon sehr geil.
Und der Bach war auch prima... 
Die Bergabschleicher haben mich manchmal ein bißchen gestört, aber es
ging ja meistens gleich weiter. 
Egal... ich fands super. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder am Start.
Und die Abfahrt vorm Ziel war doch gar net so schlimm. Da war 
das Matschloch ein paar Meter vorher schlimmer. Da ging ja
gar nix mehr mit durchfahren.


----------



## CubeGhostRider (24. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ach, ich fand die ganz spaßig
> Lustig fand ich auch, wie sich aus einer Trailabfahrt ein Bach entwickeln kann


Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass nach der Schwimmeinlage das Bike vielleicht ein bißchen sauberer wird und besser läuft, aber Pustekuchen...  Aber ich muss schon sagen: das Schutzblech vorne war eine super Sache - danke für den Tipp!  Und die Massagekünste der Frammersbacherin am Grabig - genial! Musste absteigen wegen Krämpfen - da ging gar nichts mehr und ich dachte schon ich muss abbrechen.  Aber dank des super Publikumsservice inkl. Rad abspritzen undgut zureden konnte ich weiterfahren und finishen!  Veranstaltungen wo die ganze Stadt dahintersteht kannst sonst echt suchen...


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ach, ich fand die ganz spaßig
> Lustig fand ich auch, wie sich aus einer Trailabfahrt ein Bach entwickeln kann



Ja das war irre. Bin schon viele Schlammrennen durch, aber das habe ich noch nie gesehen   Dabei kamen die furchtbarsten Trails gleich am Anfang. Die waren auch rekordverdächtig. Dachte nur, na schön das kann ja Eiter werden.

Insgesamt muss es aber im Spessart sehr viel mehr geregnet haben als bei uns, denn der Waldboden ist bei uns lange nicht so weich gewesen die letzten Tage als dort.


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Also geregnet hats eigentlich fast jeden Tag ,ganz übel nochmal am Freitag und Samstag .Ein bekannter von mir hat nur einen ARM und er ist auch erst kurz vor der Zielbrücke gestürzt .
Wenne es trocken ist geht das vielleicht noch aber für einen großteil war die Rampe zu steil bei der nässe 
Der Transponder war ein Witz ,die Pappstartnummer hat sich bei Mir schon nach 10km verabschiedet.
Ich bin mit Sicherheit  nicht der geborene Abfahrer aber schon bei der 1ten Trailabfahrt haben sie das schieben angefangen (Ich stand im Startblock2)
da hörts bei mir auf .Für manche wäre erst mal ein Fahrtechnikseminar vonnöten.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> .Für manche wäre erst mal ein Fahrtechnikseminar vonnöten.



 

aber immer locker bleiben, soll ja jeder seinen Spaß haben. Auch wenn
manche wohl weniger hatten.


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Heute das erste Mal den Nobby Nic gefahren(vorne) breite 2,25 das Ding geht wie Sau durch den Schlamm


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2007)

Also, ich hab ja schon einige Schlamm und Wasserschlachten geschlagen ( Oberhof 01,Riva 02,Willingen 04/05/06,Odenwald 02,Aubachthal 06 usw ) aber sowas wie heute, das ist einmalig  ! Selbst 2003 wars nicht so schlimm, da war es zwar matschig, es gab aber keine Sumpflandschaften und Flußabfahrten wie heute 

Man glaubt es kaum wo der Dreck überall im Bike drin gesessen hat! Ich hab meinen kompletten Antrieb zerlegt und da noch einiges rausgeholt, au weia.

Die Wiesenabfahrt mit vorhergehender Sumpflandschaft war echt spaßig, da hab ich dann auch noch welche überholen können ( meine Rippenprellung war mir zu dem Zeitpunkt eh egal ) aber die brauch ich auch nicht mehr nächstes Jahr. Bitte wieder Trailabfahrt mit anschließender Asphaltpassage wie in den letzten Jahren.

So, und jetzt schau ich mal wo ich dieses Jahr hier in Hessen nochmal 120km fahren kann. Ich bin in meiner Ehre gekränkt 

Sollte mich wieder mal jemand abschießen dann gibts was auf die zwölf!


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Willingen 07 hast Du vergessen war auch nicht ganz trocken 

Och Ich fand die Schlussrampe ganz lustig ist halt was fürs Publikum ,und so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht wenn man es halbwegs laufen lässt 
und sich nicht mit  krampfhaftem  Bremsen abmüht.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

Hart fand ich auch, wie ich so auf Hannes, Alban und Sandro am Ziel wartete, wie ein armer Kerl mit seinem linken XT-Kurbelarm ins Ziel lief(oder war das schon danach)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Man war das geil Heute


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Mir hat es riesig Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich mit einem anderen Mitfahrer zusammen den Besenwagen auf der Langstrecke gemacht habe. In der zweiten Runde waren einige Trails sogar schon fast wieder halbwegs trocken und man konnte nochmal richtig geniessen.

@Adrenalino: Son blödes Pech aber auch. Gute Besserung.

ciao, matthias


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

Ergebnisliste ist online!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (24. Juni 2007)

Hab heute alles, was mir mit DIMB-Trikots vor die Linse gefahren ist, mal abgelichtet. Bilder habe ich an Daniel per email geschickt. Er kann sie ja wieder onlinestellen!  

Starke Leistungen, Jungs!


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Scheiss 2ter Startblock nur 7 waren im 2ten Block schneller  

Aber um die 1000 aus dem 1ten zu überholen war es glaub ich a bisserl feucht 
hab Sie fast alle gekriegt bis auf knapp 65 Mann 
Bergauf eine Spur Bergab geschoben und im Flachen war es kaum besser  

Aber nächsten Samstag gehts in die Dolomiten,und heute ohne Sturz durchgekommen da freut sich mein Weibchen


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Geil, Geiler, Frammersbach !

Das Ding hatte alles was ein "worst case" beinhaltet, 2 heftige Stürze ( einer entstanden wie bei Adrenalino ), 1 Abtaucher in die ewigen Sumpfgründe so das der Schlamm nicht nur im Lenkerinneren sondern auch im Ohr war, dabei eine  Kontaktlinse verloren, 1 Cleat verloren, sodaß der Rest dann ein Geeiere und Abtasten war, ja, und meine Schwalbe Smart Sam war n Griff ins Klo  , und bei der Zielrampe hab ichs so richtig krachen lassen in der Hoffnung das Ganze noch mit einen netten Zielabflug zu krönen, entgegen der Annahme pfügte ich mich aber ganz gut durch  so muß daß sein , absolut geilinger , also nächstes Jahr wenns trocken ist sollte die Feuerwehr anstelle die Räder abzuspritzen bitte doch die Strecke fluten  , bis denn


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Willingen 07 hast Du vergessen war auch nicht ganz trocken
> 
> Och Ich fand die Schlussrampe ganz lustig ist halt was fürs Publikum ,und so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht wenn man es halbwegs laufen lässt
> und sich nicht mit  krampfhaftem  Bremsen abmüht.



Du beliebst zu scherzen, Willingen war heuer "fast" trocken und ich hab dannach "nur" 1 Std. gebraucht um mein Bike wieder fit zu bekommen, heute waren es mehr als  2 Std! 

Bin in Willingen die 110km in 5:50 gefahren......mann wie ich mich ärgere wenn ich drüber nachdenke daß heute ne 6:30/6:45 drin gewesen wäre, hätte ne schöne Platzierung ergeben


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Bin voll dafür ,die Feuerwehr dein Freund und Helfer  
Und nächstes Jahr stehe Ich im 1ten startblock und dann rockts 

Aber ich glaube die Stürze sind alle glimplich abgegangen so stark wie die meisten gebremst haben kannste ja nur noch umkippen


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Du beliebst zu scherzen, Willingen war heuer "fast" trocken und ich hab dannach "nur" 1 Std. gebraucht um mein Bike wieder fit zu bekommen, heute waren es mehr als  2 Std!
> 
> Bin in Willingen die 110km in 5:50 gefahren......mann wie ich mich ärgere wenn ich drüber nachdenke daß heute ne 6:30/6:45 drin gewesen wäre, hätte ne schöne Platzierung ergeben



Im Endeffekt ists doch egal ob 55ter oder 60ter hauptsache wir sind alle wieder gesund und munter zu Hause


----------



## toncoc (24. Juni 2007)

war ne ganz schöne schlacht heut
spaß hats gemacht.

ich hatte heute morgen nachgemeldet, keine nachmeldegebühr bezahlt, ein trikot bekommen und ne startnummer in ersten block.
mir schien heut echt die sonne aus dem a...
aber ich habe es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen und bin an den einzigne 2 kniffeligeren uphills im stau steckengeblieben.
bergab waren viele schleicher und verrückte, habe es aber geschafft, mch aus dem gröbsten rauszuhalten.
eine halbe abfahrt hatte ich mal freie fahrt 
da hab ich dann mal gehen lassen, bis ich wieder auf welche aufgefahren bin.
das ist halt so bei einem mega event.
das letzte stück vor der abfahrt auf die brücke meinte dann einer noch um platz 300 und irgendwas kämpfen zu müssen und bolzt wie ein gestörter in den schlamm. 5 meter weiter steht er quer - ich weiche aus und küsse fast noch einen baum.
da habe ich mein sonst so ruhiges gemüt etwas verloren und ihn aufgfordert, das rennen doch einfach zuende zu fahren ohne jetzt noch alle zu gefährden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2007)

Wollt ihr sehen, wie ein frischpolierter Affenarsch aussieht?

Dann müsstet ihr jetzt mein Bike sehen. Spessartdreck ist jetzt weg, aber so schlimm wie Albstadt 02 wars lange nicht nicht mit dem Materialmord. Kette wanderte in die schwarze Tonne, da hat sich ein Sandbiotop lautstark knirschend eingenistet  

Ne, also der letzte Kilometer war absolut suboptimal. Auf das Geschmiere hätte ich verzichten können. Ein guter Abschluss besteht aus einigen Hundert Metern fester, ebener Bolzpiste wie in Kirchzarten oder Furtwangen. Ansonster wie gewohnt supergut.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß die Biker immer besser mit ihrem Material umgehen und danach gucken. Ich habe trotz Schlammschlacht nahezu keine grösseren Pannen bei den Mitstreitern gesehen, nichtmal viele Platten wurden gesichtet. Das war vor einigen Jahren anders als schon auf den ersten Kilometern Schaltungen laut krachten oder schon einige auf die Tube drücken mussten...auf die Rema TipTop-Tube für ihre Reifenflicken


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ergebnisliste ist online!



Leider noch nicht für die 60km


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht für die 60km



Na aber auf alle Fälle!!!!!


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2007)

Guckst DU MITTEL-MARATHON 

Und auf einer von den 34 Seiten sind auch die Altersklassen


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, jetzt gehts! Firefox hat mir Probleme bereitet, mit IE gehts jetzt


----------



## lectron (24. Juni 2007)

Man war das heute verückt. Mein erstes Langsteckenrennen und dann so eine Schlammschlacht. Fast 9h Knöcheltief im Schlamm.
Irgenwie wars aber trotzdem geil, auch wenn ich mit der Annahme letzter zu sein durchs Ziel bin. Kammen aber doch noch mind. 2.
Am grabig war echt der Hammer (zumindest in der 1.Runde), hat mir fast das Genick gebrochen. Vor lauter Motivation etwas überpowert. Danach dann nicht die Auffahrt von der 1.Runde, sonder ein viel steileres Stück. War schon krass.

Aber trotzdem, wenn irgendwie möglich, nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder.

Morgen mal Material checken, aber ich ahne nichts gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juni 2007)

@adrenalino: sehr ärgerlich, wünsche gute besserung.

bei mir: es war horror! war schon lange nicht mehr so fertig nach nem rennen. wollte 6:30 von letzem jahr unterbieten und bin stark gestartet um dann stark nachzulassen. die schlammabschnitte haben jede menge körner gekostet!
schon beim 1. grabi leichte krämpfe bekommen, im ziel dann erst mal das bike reinigen und kette neu schmieren, dann auf die 2. runde. mittendrin gings wieder aber die letzen 30km völlig ausgepowered irgendwie über die berge geschleppt. gefahren bin ich dann laut liste 7:10, bin aber bei 7:03 durchs ziel.... 
naja, wenigstens schweinehund besiegt und durchgezogen (obwohl ich mehrmals aufgeben wollte...)

frammersbach ist einfach super! unglaubliche zuschauer und prima verpflegungsstellen! danke!!!


und: welcher kollege vom ibc dimb team hat im freibad auf der dusche seine team- hose grösse s hängen lassen? ich hab die mitgenommen und kann sie dir zuschicken!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

Meinen Respekt vor der Leistung. 
Für mich hat zwar jeder, der sich die Strecke 2mal gibt, was an der Klatsche, aber gerade deshalb meine Hochachtung!


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juni 2007)

@easymtbiker: Die Zeiten in der Ergebnissliste der Langstrecke stimmen so nicht. Der Start hatte sich um ein paar Minuten verzögert, weil die irgendwas mit dem Startblock der Lizenzfahrer nicht hinbekommen haben.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt vor der Leistung.
> Für mich hat zwar jeder, der sich die Strecke 2mal gibt, was an der Klatsche, aber gerade deshalb meine Hochachtung!



Das habe ich auch gedacht! Hut ab!


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> fahre demnächst auch mal los und werde gegen 18 Uhr bei der Nudelparty sein - ich denke wir sehen uns!



Bei der Nudelparty leider nicht, aber im Ziel!


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen!
> 
> Bin auf der 120er gestartet und bis zur Hälfte der 1ten Runde war alles in Butter - die Streckenverhältnisse lass ich mal außen vor - bin nen 18er Schnitt gefahren wie geplant und wollte in der 2ten Runde noch ein paar Kohlen auflegen. Die Abfahrten bin ich recht langsam angegangen weil mir Sicherheit besonders unter solchen Bedingungen wichtig ist. Einem "Kollegen" war das wohl nicht so wichtig, jedenfalls wurde ich von diesem netten Mitfahrer auf ner Abfahrt ( k.a. mehr wo das war, irgendwo mitte der Strecke ) "abgeschossen", ich war ihm zu langsam und er meckerte ständig hinter mir rum, irgendwann schoss an mir vorbei, verlor aber die Kontrolle und fuhr mir in die Seite, daraufhin bin ich gestürzt und hab mir dabei die Rippen geprellt
> Hab auf der Strecke die Sanis angesteuert, konnten nix schlimmes feststellen,  aber ich hab dann halt schlecht Luft bekommen, die 1te Runde aber dennoch beendet und bin dann raus, konnte nicht mehr tief atmen und in der gebückten Haltung aufm Bike tat es erst recht weh.
> ...



*******! Ist immer das selbe! Das muss nicht sein. Hab heute mehrmals überholt, ging ja nicht anders, die Bremsen wollten nicht  
Aber halt mit kräftig Abstand und nur wo es wirlich ging. Schade für Dich!
Ich bin so halbwegs zufrieden, super 1. Runde aber vmtl. einen Tick zu schnell, weshalb die zweite Rund doch deutlich langsamer war, schätze mal 1. Rund 2:54, 2. 3:18, wobei die 2. Runde automatisch langsamer ist, weils den langen Trail hoch geht und nicht auf Teer u. Schotter, außerdem sahen die Trails in der 2. Rund absolut übel aus, noch viel schlammiger und tiefer als in der 1. Ausserdem hab ich mich 2 mal kurz abgelgt, allerdings geradeaus bzw. leicht bergauf, und immer in schön tiefen Schlamm, also kein Kratzer nur Fango-Packung  Ich glaub ich bin noch nie so eine schlammige Strecke gefahren wie heut, teilweise ging das Zeug bis an die Nabe, das hat geklebt, dass man selbst bergab treten musste


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ach, ich fand die ganz spaßig
> Lustig fand ich auch, wie sich aus einer Trailabfahrt ein Bach entwickeln kann



Ey der Bach war richtig gut zu fahren. Weil unterm Wasser nämlich fester Untergrund war, ausserdem half das die Schaltung vom gröbsten Dreck zu reinigen!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ey der Bach war richtig gut zu fahren. Weil unterm Wasser nämlich fester Untergrund war, ausserdem half das die Schaltung vom gröbsten Dreck zu reinigen!



Sogesehen hast du natürlich recht. 
Eine der wenige Trailabschnitte die nicht voller schmierigen Matsch war


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt vor der Leistung.
> Für mich hat zwar jeder, der sich die Strecke 2mal gibt, was an der Klatsche, aber gerade deshalb meine Hochachtung!



Wenn Du nix an der Klatsche hast machst Du sowas nicht, kein normaler Mensch macht sowas, und schon gar nicht bei dem Dreck!


----------



## kupfermark (24. Juni 2007)

So ein Abschuss muss wirklich nicht sein. Wenn man schon nicht auf ne passende Stelle warten kann, kann man ja kurz was sagen.  

Ich war auch die erste Runde viel zu schnell, auf der 2ten hab ich dann 40 min länger gebraucht. War dann schade in der zweiten Runde einen Platz nach dem anderen abgeben zu müssen, aber hauptsache ohne Sturz oder Defekt ins Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Sogesehen hast du natürlich recht.
> Eine der wenige Trailabschnitte die nicht voller schmierigen Matsch war



Wollt erst gar nicht rein, bis mir klar wurde, dass ich hier viel besser fahren kann als im Matsch und so wars auch! Das Wasser ist kein Problem und der Boden darunter hatte Grip!
Apropos Grip, hab heut zum allererstenmal den Conti Speedking SS gefahren, im Matsch ist der ne Wucht, hätt ich nie gedacht, aber ein Kumpel hat das behauptet und recht gehabt. Super Selbstreinigung und recht guten Halt. Besser als der Nobby Nic (bei diesen Verhältnissen) dessen enges Stollen gehen nämlich teilweise zu, zumindest bei festerem Schlamm.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wenn Du nix an der Klatsche hast machst Du sowas nicht, kein normaler Mensch macht sowas, und schon gar nicht bei dem Dreck!



Also irgendwann mal, wenn ich alt und verrückt genug bin, versuch ichs auch mal.
Aber nur bei trockener Strecke!!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> *******! Ist immer das selbe! Das muss nicht sein. Hab heute mehrmals überholt, ging ja nicht anders, die Bremsen wollten nicht
> Aber halt mit kräftig Abstand und nur wo es wirlich ging. Schade für Dich!
> Ich bin so halbwegs zufrieden, super 1. Runde aber vmtl. einen Tick zu schnell, weshalb die zweite Rund doch deutlich langsamer war, schätze mal 1. Rund 2:54, 2. 3:18, wobei die 2. Runde automatisch langsamer ist, weils den langen Trail hoch geht und nicht auf Teer u. Schotter, außerdem sahen die Trails in der 2. Rund absolut übel aus, noch viel schlammiger und tiefer als in der 1. Ausserdem hab ich mich 2 mal kurz abgelgt, allerdings geradeaus bzw. leicht bergauf, und immer in schön tiefen Schlamm, also kein Kratzer nur Fango-Packung  Ich glaub ich bin noch nie so eine schlammige Strecke gefahren wie heut, teilweise ging das Zeug bis an die Nabe, das hat geklebt, dass man selbst bergab treten musste



@adrenalino: gute besserung, nicht ärgern..hätte ja noch schlimmer enden können

@klaus: alter tiefstapler...super leistung heute...bei den bedingungen ist die zeit doch klasse und die plazierung auch ... glückwunsch...

ich hab ein münchen sightseeing wochenende hinter mir...heute  4 h im zoo hellabrunn,hey das rumgelaufe schlaucht wie  ein marathon...mußte renntechnisch noch regenerieren...weiter gehts erst im juli...dolomiti/salzkammerguttrophy...

joe


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

hat jemand Pics die die Impressionen vom Rennen eingefangen haben, speziell Grabig aus ner schönen Perspektive ? 

mfg


----------



## MarcoRastlos (25. Juni 2007)

ich fand´s einfach nur geil. im regen wär das ganze ziemlich übel geworden. so sahen alle kerle im ziel wie kleine buben aus die viel spaß im matsch hatten. denk mal die meisten waren doch ganz zufrieden....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> ...wie kleine buben aus die viel spaß im matsch hatten...



da stimm ich mal voll und ganz zu   
Rad ist wieder sauber, nur die Beine merk ich noch ein bißchen. Vielleicht
trau ich mich auch irgendwann mal an die 120er ran. Aber dann mit nem
leichten Rad und nicht mit meinem Traktor.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (25. Juni 2007)

ich hab den ganzen sonntag über nur zweimal das IBC teamtrikot gesehen. gibt´s schon die neuen oder waren wirklich nur so wenige ibc´ler am start?

oder war ich zu langsam


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Also irgendwann mal, wenn ich alt und verrückt genug bin, versuch ichs auch mal.
> Aber nur bei trockener Strecke!!!



Gut, die Zeit verkürzt sich dann schon um über ne halbe Stunde, aber hat ist die Strecke trotzdem! Und Danke für die nette Anspielung auf mein Alter und meinen Geisteszustand!!! ))


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @klaus: alter tiefstapler...super leistung heute...bei den bedingungen ist die zeit doch klasse und die plazierung auch ... glückwunsch...
> joe



Naja, es ist OK, aber ich glaub ich hätt am Anfang etwas langsamer tun sollen, dann hätts am Schluss vielleicht noch besser gepasst, war schon ziemlich am Ende und musste noch 2-3 Plätze abgeben vom Grabig bis ins Ziel.
Aber über das Ergebniss möchte ich mich nicht beschweren, damit bin ich schon zufrieden, nur die Einteilung war vmtl. nicht ganz optima, aber ich muss das ja auch mal ausprobieren etwas schneller anzugehen, zu vorsichtig kostet auch Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hat jemand Pics die die Impressionen vom Rennen eingefangen haben, speziell Grabig aus ner schönen Perspektive ?
> 
> mfg



Mal sehen, wir hatten ein paar Leute im Grabig stehen, wenn ich was schönes dabei finde, melde ich mich, muss erstmal alle Bilder einsammeln...


----------



## eDw (25. Juni 2007)

@adrenalino: sehr ärgerlich, wünsche gute besserung.

So platt war ich nach einer 60er Runde noch nie!    

Aber geil wars. 2.25er NobiNic an der Front und 2.1er Explorer hinten. War super. War aber 20-30 min langsamer als sonst.
Schaltungsprobleme gabs nicht, meine Mama hat mir ja ne Rohloff gekauft!  
Leider hat sich einer auf der Wiese vorm Ziel hingelegt und sich dann quer in die Spur gestellt. Lenken und bremsen ging da nicht ---> Da hab ich halt auch noch eine Fangopackung bekommen 

Possitiv fand ich Namen auf den Startnummern. Das war super, wenn einem die Leute mit Namen anfeuern.
Negativ war das Material der Startnummern. Gut dass ich noch den Tip bekommen hab den Zeitnahmeklip an den Lenker zu machen.

Und dann hatte ich wieder mal ein Tandem Erlebnis der 5ten Art.
Alles schrie auf als ich den Grabig hochfuhr. Hab ich ne gruene Nase    Noe, ich wurde von einem Tandem ueberholt. Paerchen mit RSG Wuerzburg Trikots. Sie hinten mit Rennlenker. Sie konnte aber leider den Kopf nicht gerade halten, da dort schon sein Ruekcen war.  
Kaum am Ende des Teeres angekommen sind sie abgestiegen und haben geschoben.    Natuerlich mitten in der Spur   
Oben auf dem Schotter haben sie dann wieder ueberholt und auf dem Trail zum Eichenberggipfel hoch hab ich nur immer einen Schei$$e bruellen hoeren.
Ich hab Sie dann wieder ueberholt und das Probelm gesehen. Das mit dem Tandem in diesen Matschtrails ging nicht. Das Maedel hinten war zu leicht. Das Schei$$e-Echo hab ich dann noch eine Weile gehoert.

Auf jeden Fall wisst Ihr nun alle was man im Spessart unter einer Wilsausuhle versteht!  

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Giant_Team (25. Juni 2007)

@Klaus: Was tut man nicht alles um in der Serie Punkte zu holen  
Gestern wars schon extrem hart. Und nachdem 1000 Mitteldistanzler die Strecke komplett zerlegt hatten, wars nur noch ein einziges Schlammloch. Und dazu hat ich hinten en XCR dry drauf. Ging aber doch recht gut mit dem Reifen, allerhöchstens 5km mehr hat mein Hinterrad gegenüber dem Vorderrad.  
Euer Supporter hat mir im Grabig noch ne Cola angeboten - Danke. Ich wollt sie dir aber lieber nicht wegdrinken


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Und dann hatte ich wieder mal ein Tandem Erlebnis der 5ten Art.
> Gruss
> eDw



Ja, ein ähnliches Erlebnis damit hatte auch ein anderer Fahrer. Breite Waldautobahn, er fuhr links und rechts wars frei. Von hinten kam auch auf der linken Seite dieses Tandem an. Der Fahrer vorn auf dem Bock brüllte dreimal "links", bis er das Handzeichen bekam, daß er doch rechts vorbei solle weil dort ewig Platz war. Naja, trotzdem hat der Tandemfahrer ein riesen Geschrei und Gemotze an den Tag gelegt


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (25. Juni 2007)

Frammersbach - ohne Worte, die Helfer und Zuschauer sind einfache irre (der Typ kurz vorm Grabig der 5h mit seinem Hochdruckreiniger den Antrieb gereinigt hat...)! 
Bin auch lange gefahren und war echt überrascht wieviele Leute bergab risikieren, wenns um die goldene Ananas geht... das sah nicht immer souverän aus. Übrigens der NIC in 2.1 vorne war eine Katastrophe, hat sich sehr schnell zugesetzt und dann aber auch den Matsch beharrlich festgehalten, das hatte was von Schlittschuhlaufen. Ein Freund ist einen Black Shark Mud in 1.5 gefahren und hat gemeint, das wäre echt der Hammer gewesen... das nä. Mal kommt mir ein Medusa ans Vorderrad


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Possitiv fand ich Namen auf den Startnummern. Das war super, wenn einem die Leute mit Namen anfeuern.
> Negativ war das Material der Startnummern. Gut dass ich noch den Tip bekommen hab den Zeitnahmeklip an den Lenker zu machen.
> Gruss
> eDw



Ha, ich hatte keinen Namen auf der Startnummer, wie auch alle anderen Langstreckler nicht! Das ist eine böswillige Diskriminierung! Und das obwohl wir uns viel länger quälen müssen - naja stimmt nicht ganz, gab Kurzstreckler die länger gebraucht haben...
Ich glaub ich beschwere mich beim Veranstalter )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @Klaus: Was tut man nicht alles um in der Serie Punkte zu holen
> Gestern wars schon extrem hart. Und nachdem 1000 Mitteldistanzler die Strecke komplett zerlegt hatten, wars nur noch ein einziges Schlammloch. Und dazu hat ich hinten en XCR dry drauf. Ging aber doch recht gut mit dem Reifen, allerhöchstens 5km mehr hat mein Hinterrad gegenüber dem Vorderrad.
> Euer Supporter hat mir im Grabig noch ne Cola angeboten - Danke. Ich wollt sie dir aber lieber nicht wegdrinken



Ja, die 2. Runde war übel, aber wie Du schon sagst, die Punkte zählen, wenn ich das richtige sehe hast Du wieder 300 und ich 275. Bis die bei BR-Timing wieder in die Pötte kommen dauerts wohl noch ein bischen...
Naja ich hatte eh nicht mein Cola, sondern ein anders, ausserdem haben unsere Betreuer immer etwas mehr mit, wäre also durchaus OK gewesen! Mattse ist die gute Seele des Teams, der hilft jedem, der hat schon manchen Platten beseitigt.
Echt der Reifen hat funktioniert? Hätt ich nicht gedacht, aber bei Deiner Platzierung muss es wohl so sein. Vor allem die 1. Abfahrt in der 2. Runde war der Hammer, ein einziges Dreckloch von oben bis unten!!! Gut das meine Bremsen nicht richtig funktioniert haben, so kam ich gar nicht auf die Idee es mit Bremsen zu probieren...


----------



## Giant_Team (25. Juni 2007)

Ja, unsere Supporter haben auch kräftig mitgeholfen beim flicken und Schaltung wieder in Stand setzten. Unser Youngster hat seinen Ersatzschlauch auch em anderen überlassen 
In den Abfahrten hat´s eh nicht gejunkt, ob´s Hinterrad nun Grip hat oder nicht. In er 1. Runde konnt ich alles fahrn mit dem XCR dry, nur in der 2. mußt ich 1mal  kurz schieben, aber da war ich sogar schneller wie mein Mitkämpfer, der´s aufm Bike probiert hat. Den hab ich sogar noch mit hochgeschoben.


----------



## eDw (25. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ha, ich hatte keinen Namen auf der Startnummer, wie auch alle anderen Langstreckler nicht! Das ist eine böswillige Diskriminierung! Und das obwohl wir uns viel länger quälen müssen - naja stimmt nicht ganz, gab Kurzstreckler die länger gebraucht haben...
> Ich glaub ich beschwere mich beim Veranstalter )))



Warum willst Du Dich beschweren, weil mache Kurzstreckler laenger als Du auf der Langstrecke brauchten?   

Ich glaube die Startnummern waren bei den Langstrecklern kleiner. 

Uebrigens war ich im ersten Startblock. Und ich weiss jetzt auch wie man da reinkommt!


----------



## Freeagain (25. Juni 2007)

Am besten erwischt mit den Reifen hat es doch der Gewinner der 120 km - und der fährt IMMER Maxxis. Variiert nur mit dem Luftdruck. O.k., bastelt manchmal als Künstler selbst am Profil herum.


----------



## eDw (25. Juni 2007)

...ich hab ein Bild von dem Tandem gefunden!


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ha, ich hatte keinen Namen auf der Startnummer, wie auch alle anderen Langstreckler nicht! Das ist eine böswillige Diskriminierung! Und das obwohl wir uns viel länger quälen müssen - naja stimmt nicht ganz, gab Kurzstreckler die länger gebraucht haben...
> Ich glaub ich beschwere mich beim Veranstalter )))



Echt jetzt? Bei mir war der Name drauf....war schon geil am Grabig mit Namen hochgebrüllt zu werden. Ich hatte übrigens das Privileg dort ganz alleine zu fahren  es war keiner vor mir oder hinter mir, anscheinend lag ich schon zu weit hinten  aber kein Wunder wenn man nicht richtig Luft bekommt und durchgereicht wird! 

Komischerweise taucht mein Name gar nicht in der Liste auf, bisher wurden doch auch die genannt die nicht zu Ende gefahren sind, da stand dann z.b. die Zeit der ersten Runde und für die zweite Runde dann "DNF" also Did not finished......oder habbi falsch geguggt?

Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen blauen Fleck von dem Sturz, das kommt aber sicher noch......atmen geht wieder und tut auch nicht weh, gottseidank, ich fahr doch am Freitag zu meinem Appenninen-Cross!!


----------



## eDw (25. Juni 2007)

...schau mal Klaus, dat sind doch Deine Maedels oder?


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, unsere Supporter haben auch kräftig mitgeholfen beim flicken und Schaltung wieder in Stand setzten. Unser Youngster hat seinen Ersatzschlauch auch em anderen überlassen
> In den Abfahrten hat´s eh nicht gejunkt, ob´s Hinterrad nun Grip hat oder nicht. In er 1. Runde konnt ich alles fahrn mit dem XCR dry, nur in der 2. mußt ich 1mal  kurz schieben, aber da war ich sogar schneller wie mein Mitkämpfer, der´s aufm Bike probiert hat. Den hab ich sogar noch mit hochgeschoben.



Naja, da hast Du wohl recht, wobei ein total zugestopfter Reifen wirklich ziemlich blöd ist, solange der Dreck einigermaßen wieder ausgeworfen wird ist das OK, vor allem nach der Abfahrt auf "gutem" Untergrund gabs schön böse Stürze, weil der Reifen eben noch nicht frei war, aber schon wieder in die Kurve geheizt wurde.
Laufen ist oft besser als fahren, spart Kraft und geht genauso schnell, nur bringt es mich irgendwie aus dem Rythmus, habe dann oft Probleme wenn ich wieder aufsteige, geht bis zu Krämpfen, sollte vielleicht im Winter mehr laufen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Warum willst Du Dich beschweren, weil mache Kurzstreckler laenger als Du auf der Langstrecke brauchten?
> 
> Ich glaube die Startnummern waren bei den Langstrecklern kleiner.
> 
> Uebrigens war ich im ersten Startblock. Und ich weiss jetzt auch wie man da reinkommt!




Natürlich weil mein Name nicht auf der Startnummer war! 
Wegen den Leuten die so lange fahren bestimmt nicht, die quälen sich doch letztendlich mehr als ich, unter solchen Bedingungen als echter Hobbyfahrer (ohne die entsprechenden Trainingskilometer) durchzuhalten ist absolut lobenswert. Die härtesten sind doch die, die zum Schluss reinkommen, nicht die ersten...
Na ich denke die Anmeldung hat ne Rolle gespielt, die aus unserem Team, die früh angemeldet haben warem im 1. Block, der Rest im zweiten. Zeiten oder Platzierungen scheinen hier keine Rolle gespielt zu haben...


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Bei mir war der Name drauf....


Sauerei! Dann beschwere ich mich auf jeden Fall!!! Aber ich hab bei den Langstrecklern nirgends den Namen gesehen, auch nicht bei den Pros!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (25. Juni 2007)

Freeagain schrieb:


> Am besten erwischt mit den Reifen hat es doch der Gewinner der 120 km - und der fährt IMMER Maxxis. Variiert nur mit dem Luftdruck. O.k., bastelt manchmal als Künstler selbst am Profil herum.



naja, Maxxis hat mit dem Medusa wohl auch den besten Matschreifen im Programm


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> ...schau mal Klaus, dat sind doch Deine Maedels oder?



ähm nö, nicht alle drei, nur die mittlere! Oder meinst Du jetzt die von meinem Team??? )))

Übrigends waren insgesamt sogar 4 Stück am Start, ein richtig starkes Frauenteam - zumal 3 davon auch recht gut und ähnlich stark sind, die 4. kommt vom Triathlon also Rennrad und muss sich noch etwas an das MTB gewöhnen und bei den Bedingungen von gestern ist das eben nicht ganz einfach. Aber alle sind durchgefahren und die Platzierungen sind auch recht gut!


----------



## toncoc (25. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na ich denke die Anmeldung hat ne Rolle gespielt, die aus unserem Team, die früh angemeldet haben warem im 1. Block, der Rest im zweiten. Zeiten oder Platzierungen scheinen hier keine Rolle gespielt zu haben...




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3822186&postcount=211


zwei der drei schnellen mädels aus deinem team haben mich im letzten drittel mit zwei anderen mädels kassiert, die dritte war wohl die ganze zeit vor mir: respekt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3822186&postcount=211
> 
> 
> zwei der drei schnellen mädels aus deinem team haben mich im letzten drittel mit zwei anderen mädels kassiert, die dritte war wohl die ganze zeit vor mir: respekt.



Ja gut, das mit den Nachmeldungen hat dann den (unsicheren) Nachteil, dass ggf. nicht abgeholte oder zurückgegebene Nummern zu bekommen sind, dabei ist dem Veranstalter dann egal in welchen Block die Leute kommen, aber verlassen tät ich mich da nicht drauf.
Aber auf die Art bin ich mal aus Versehen in Albstadt im Lizenzblock mit der Startnummer 12 gelandet, ganz schön peinlich, zumal ich damals erst 1 Jahr Rennen gefahren bin 

Ja, die Mädels sind nicht schlecht drauf dieses Jahr, und fahrtechnisch legen sie auch immer mehr zu, so langsam machen sie mir Angst - nicht, dass ich mal langsamer bin...
Übrigends haben die zwei die Dich geschnappt haben auch die 1. noch überholt, die fahren am Start etwas vorsichtiger und legen am Schluss meist noch zu.
Bin mal auf Wildbad gespannt, das dürften denen noch mehr liegen, zumal da das ganze technischer und die Anstiege noch steiler sind, da kommt der Gewichtsvorteil eher zum tragen...


----------



## CubeGhostRider (25. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> ich hab den ganzen sonntag über nur zweimal das IBC teamtrikot gesehen. gibt´s schon die neuen oder waren wirklich nur so wenige ibc´ler am start?
> 
> oder war ich zu langsam


Nö - wir waren mindestens 7:
EasyMTBiker auf der 120er, Eifelradler, Blauer Sauser, Rusher, Karsten71, noch einer dessen Nick ich vergessen hab und ich auf der 62er.  Wahrscheinlich hast du die Trikots nur nicht gesehen weil die alle braun aussahen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Nö - wir waren mindestens 7:
> EasyMTBiker auf der 120er, Eifelradler, Blauer Sauser, Rusher, Karsten71, noch einer dessen Nick ich vergessen hab und ich auf der 62er.  Wahrscheinlich hast du die Trikots nur nicht gesehen weil die alle braun aussahen...



Meines Erachtens gabs nur braune Trikots, zumindest nach der 1. Abfahrt, vorher waren sie noch einigermaßen farbenfreudig...


----------



## Milass (25. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens gabs nur braune Trikots, zumindest nach der 1. Abfahrt, vorher waren sie noch einigermaßen farbenfreudig...



Tja, ich war sauber  -> bis zu Schluss


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juni 2007)

Da sag ich jetzt mal gar nichts dazu  

Zu der Startblockeinteilung: Die vorigen Platzierungen zählen wohl schon. Bin 06 nicht dabei gewesen, aber 05, und da hatte ich ne Zeit um die 3:00 Stunden. Dabei habe ich mich am Tag des Meldeschlusses (10.06.) schnell noch per Fax angemeldet auf den letzten Drücker!


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Tja, ich war sauber  -> bis zu Schluss


Hm, an was das blos liegen mag. Man müsste die Schuhe sehen, vielleicht bist Du die ganze Strecke gelaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Da sag ich jetzt mal gar nichts dazu
> 
> Zu der Startblockeinteilung: Die vorigen Platzierungen zählen wohl schon. Bin 06 nicht dabei gewesen, aber 05, und da hatte ich ne Zeit um die 3:00 Stunden. Dabei habe ich mich am Tag des Meldeschlusses (10.06.) schnell noch per Fax angemeldet auf den letzten Drücker!



das hab ich übernommen! Konnte nicht wiederstehen, wenn jemand im Grabig noch sauber ist, stimmt was nicht!!!  

Na aber bei uns im Team sind einige das erste mal gefahren und trotzdem Block 1. Vielleicht ne Mischung aus beidem, Zeiten und dann die Frühanmelder?


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Übrigends stimmen die Zeiten der Langdistanz nicht, sind 7,5min zuviel! Startzeit ist falsch und wird noch korrigiert...


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Tja, ich war sauber  -> bis zu Schluss


Mit Photoshop kann das jeder


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Mit Photoshop kann das jeder



Oder so, macht auch weniger Mühe, als die ganze Strecke zu laufen...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (25. Juni 2007)

Also wenn ich mir die Bilder von www.firstfotofactory.com anschaue die am Grabig von mir gemacht wurden, muß ich feststellen daß ich auch recht sauber war. Zumindest von vorne. 
Hier der Beweis:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/386512
Aber nach dem Waschen waren immer noch einige Dreckflecken drin.


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Bilder von www.firstfotofactory.com anschaue die am Grabig von mir gemacht wurden, muß ich feststellen daß ich auch recht sauber war. Zumindest von vorne.
> Aber nach dem Waschen waren immer noch einige Dreckflecken drin.



Stimmt, auf den Bildern siehts nicht ganz so schlimm aus wie es war. Wobei ein Frontschutzblech schon recht viel abgehalten hat, im Bauchbereich sah ich gar nicht mal so schlimm aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juni 2007)

Perfekt funktioniert hat mein selbstgemachter Spritzlappen   an der SID-Brücke.
Denn der vom Vorderrad nach vorn geschleuderte Dreck treibt im Fahrtwind immer nach oben in Richtung Brust und Gesicht, und der Gummilappen hat das erfolgreich schon im Ansatz verhindert. Auf der Brille 2-3 Dreckpüntchen, mehr nicht. Und wäre das Trikot HINTEN nicht versaut gewesen, hätte ich es (rein optisch  ) noch gar nicht waschen müssen ...


----------



## MarcoRastlos (26. Juni 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Nö - wir waren mindestens 7:
> EasyMTBiker auf der 120er, Eifelradler, Blauer Sauser, Rusher, Karsten71, noch einer dessen Nick ich vergessen hab und ich auf der 62er.  Wahrscheinlich hast du die Trikots nur nicht gesehen weil die alle braun aussahen...




na dann war ich der achte im bunde. leider noch ohne teamtrikot.


----------



## w-mtb (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo @ all,
bin ganz neu hier und wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich auch dabei war. Allerdings erst zum zweiten mal. Fands aber gut, da ich erst vor drei Jahren überhaupt zum biken gekommen bin (komm vom laufen). Bin ich aber von der gesamten Veranstaltung sehr positiv angetan. Man bekommt für das Startgeld relativ viel und fürs Wetter kann man ja kein verantworlich machen. Wollte dieses Jahr auch schneller fahren, das ging leider nicht. Bin aber nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

w-mtb schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> bin ganz neu hier und wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich auch dabei war. Allerdings erst zum zweiten mal. Fands aber gut, da ich erst vor drei Jahren überhaupt zum biken gekommen bin (komm vom laufen). Bin ich aber von der gesamten Veranstaltung sehr positiv angetan. Man bekommt für das Startgeld relativ viel und fürs Wetter kann man ja kein verantworlich machen. Wollte dieses Jahr auch schneller fahren, das ging leider nicht. Bin aber nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.



Frammersbach ist von der Organisation und vom Flair her bestimmt einer der schönsten Marathons in Deutschland, Offenburg war auch sehr gut organisiert, kommt da fast ran, bei vielen anderen ist das (leider) nicht so, da fehlts etwas an der nötigen Konsequenz, z.B. an den Verpflegungsstationen.
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es nächstes Jahr wieder trockener ist, und Du noch mehr Spaß hast...


----------



## toncoc (26. Juni 2007)

ich bin ohne schutzbleche und spritzschutz gefahren.
hatte aber überschuhe an und ne dünne regenjacke.
an den verpflegungen habe ich dann das wasser zur gesichts und brillenreinigung zweckentfremdet, aber es ging bei mir nicht anders.
auf den bildern am grabig siehts aber alles in allem nicht so schmuddelig aus, wie es m.e. wirklich war.

dank nochmal an den netten herrn nach der cola verpflegung, der mir durch seine reinigungsaktion im vorbeifahren den grabig fahrend ermöglicht hat.
an der kurzen rampe vor der colaverpflegung wollte ich das kleine auflegen,  aber da ging vor lauter schmodder nichts mehr.

einfach hammer das publikum!


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ich bin ohne schutzbleche und spritzschutz gefahren.
> hatte aber überschuhe an und ne dünne regenjacke.
> an den verpflegungen habe ich dann das wasser zur gesichts und brillenreinigung zweckentfremdet, aber es ging bei mir nicht anders.
> auf den bildern am grabig siehts aber alles in allem nicht so schmuddelig aus, wie es m.e. wirklich war.
> ...



Also ich hab auch in jeder Verpflegung erstmal das Wasser für Brille und Kette benutzt und dann das ISO zum Trinken, ich denke das war OK, weil so arg viele sind eh nicht in die zweite Runde und Mangel gabs ja auch keinen, dafür ist Frammersbach zu gut organisiert. Kleines Ritzel war fast nie verwendbar, denn immer wens auf Schotter schnell bergab ging war vorher zusauen angesagt...
Aber der Typ mit dem Dampfstrahler war echt cool!!!


----------



## Milass (26. Juni 2007)

Mich hat der Dampfstrahl Kerl nich getroffen...   muss wohl zu schnell gewesen sein  

Kleines KB hab ich gar nich versucht einzulegen die Strecke ist locker im mittleren/großen fahrbar.

gruß


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Mich hat der Dampfstrahl Kerl nich getroffen...   muss wohl zu schnell gewesen sein
> 
> Kleines KB hab ich gar nich versucht einzulegen die Strecke ist locker im mittleren/großen fahrbar.
> 
> gruß



Naja, der hat vorher eingeschalten, und ich bin durchgefahren - ging schon ein bischen!
Und ich meinte nicht das kleine KB sondern das kleine Ritzel! Mit dem kleinen KB hatte ich nie Probleme, das dreckt nicht so zu, aber eben das Ritzelpaket - und dann läuft die Kette über die Zähne weg...


----------



## w-mtb (26. Juni 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ich bin *ohne* schutzbleche und *spritzschutz *gefahren.
> dank nochmal an den netten herrn nach der cola verpflegung, *der mir durch seine reinigungsaktion im vorbeifahren* den grabig fahrend ermöglicht hat.
> an der kurzen rampe vor der colaverpflegung wollte ich das kleine auflegen,  aber da ging vor lauter schmodder nichts mehr.
> 
> einfach hammer das publikum!



Kann ich nur zustimmen, ich konnte die letzten 3 Ritzel meistens nie benutzen. Einfach zu "verlehmt". Als ich den Typ mit der Dampfpistole gesehen habe, habe ich sogar kurz angehalten (Zeit war eh futsch) und er hat mal ca. 10sec hinten drauf gehalten, dann war es relativ frei. Auch hier nochmal danke, das war .
Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich mit der Zeit, da dass erst mein zweiter Marathon ist wollte ich mal gerne wissen, was wäre wenn?? 

Könnte man sagen das auf der mittleren bei Bedigungen wie letztes Jahr eine Zeit um ca. 15-17min besser drin gwewesen wäre. (so hab ich mir das berechnet)Oder ist dass zu optimistisch?!?


----------



## MarcoRastlos (26. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Mich hat der Dampfstrahl Kerl nich getroffen...   muss wohl zu schnell gewesen sein
> 
> Kleines KB hab ich gar nich versucht einzulegen die Strecke ist locker im mittleren/großen fahrbar.
> 
> gruß




den grabig würd ich nur im großen blatt fahren wenn ich vergessen würde das es ne schaltung gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Juni 2007)

@w-mtb
welche distanz? ich habe auf der langen lt. tacho ca. 45min mehr gebraucht, als bei trockenheit, bin aber auch ultrabesch$$$en bergab gefahren

@marco
recht hast du. locker auf dem großen blatt? ist milass das synonym von hannes genze? (-;
fahrbar ja, vermutlich dann groß/groß übersetzt, aber locker nehme ich ihm nicht ab


----------



## BaSiS (26. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> recht hast du. locker auf dem großen blatt? ist milass das synonym von hannes genze? (-;


 nein  


Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> fahrbar ja, vermutlich dann groß/groß übersetzt, aber locker nehme ich ihm nicht ab



nein 46-25 beide Runden, hat mir aber nix geholfen, auf der 1.Runde siehst ja den Berg nicht und auf der läuft's und da willste dann beissen
hab dies Jahr zum ersten mal in Frammersbahc das 3.Blatt benutzt  Mann bin ich schlecht


----------



## w-mtb (26. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @w-mtb
> welche distanz? ich habe auf der langen lt. tacho ca. 45min mehr gebraucht, als bei trockenheit, bin aber auch ultrabesch$$$en bergab gefahren



Ich meinte die mittlere, im dritten Anstieg zum Schluss haben bei uns alle geschoben und es wurde richtig matschig oben raus, ist es euch *an der Stelle* auch so ergangen? 

Schätzt du dich genauso "stark" wie letztes Jahr ein, dann wäre ja mein Rechnungsversuch von (15-17min) relativ ok, oder?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Juni 2007)

Deine Rechnung kann schon passen


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

w-mtb schrieb:


> Könnte man sagen das auf der mittleren bei Bedigungen wie letztes Jahr eine Zeit um ca. 15-17min besser drin gwewesen wäre. (so hab ich mir das berechnet)Oder ist dass zu optimistisch?!?



Hm, ich denke ja. Meine Freundin hat so ca. 12min länger gebraucht als letztes Jahr, war aber eher besser drauf, d.h. so 15min wird das mit dem Schlamm schon gekostet haben.
Bei mir auf der Langstrecke waren es über 40min gegenüber 2005...


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> den grabig würd ich nur im großen blatt fahren wenn ich vergessen würde das es ne schaltung gibt



Ähm, wenn man den Grabig alleine (also nur das Teerstück) fahren muss, kann man sich solche Scherze erlauben - ansonsten finde ich das Kraft- und Zeit-Verschwendung! Ich fahre das kleinste und versuch so rund wie möglich da hoch zu kommen, ist ja nicht so, dass es ausser dem Grabig auf der Strecke keine Berge gäbe...
Aber es gibt sicher Menschen die mit mehr Kraft ausgestattet sind als ich, ich kurble lieber...


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> hab dies Jahr zum ersten mal in Frammersbahc das 3.Blatt benutzt  Mann bin ich schlecht



Nun jammer nicht rum! Ich benutze das immer, und dieses Jahr auch an anderen Stellen! Hab mich zusätzlich 2mal hingelegt (mein Helm ist aber noch ganz) und bin trotzdem angekommen. Man kann auch mit dem kleinen Blatt schnell bergauf sein ))))


----------



## w-mtb (26. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, ich denke ja. Meine Freundin hat so ca. 12min länger gebraucht als letztes Jahr, war aber eher besser drauf, d.h. so 15min wird das mit dem Schlamm schon gekostet haben.
> Bei mir auf der Langstrecke waren es über 40min gegenüber 2005...



Ok, dann bin ich zufrieden. Habe nähmlich einiges mehr an Training absolviert und bin gegenüber 2006 6min langsamer gewesen. D.h ich kann/könnte eigentlich nochmal 9-10min abziehen
Dann passt das wieder mit meiner Prognose. Naja sind ja noch ein paar veranstaltungen im Spessart, vieleicht fahr ich mal in Biebergrund der soll ja recht  familiär sein. Mal schaun.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2007)

w-mtb schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich zufrieden. Habe nähmlich einiges mehr an Training absolviert und bin gegenüber 2006 6min langsamer gewesen. D.h ich kann/könnte eigentlich nochmal 9-10min abziehen
> Dann passt das wieder mit meiner Prognose. Naja sind ja noch ein paar veranstaltungen im Spessart, vieleicht fahr ich mal in Biebergrund der soll ja recht  familiär sein. Mal schaun.



Biebergrund kann ich dir empfehlen, sehr gute Veranstaltung! 

ABER : bei Matsch genauso Hölle wie Frammersbach! Viel Spaß besonders dann am Atzborn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> aber eben das Ritzelpaket - und dann läuft die Kette über die Zähne weg...



Hihi, das is geil, oder? Ich hab ein paarmal gedacht "schei$$e, jetzt hats mir die Ritzel abgeschliffen, die Kette greift ja gar net mehr".....war aber nur der von dir beschriebene Effekt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hihi, das is geil, oder? Ich hab ein paarmal gedacht "schei$$e, jetzt hats mir die Ritzel abgeschliffen, die Kette greift ja gar net mehr".....war aber nur der von dir beschriebene Effekt.



Ja, beim 1. mal bin ich auch noch erschrocken (ist ja auch so ein häßliches Klackern), ab dann hab ich mich einfach mit dem 2.kleinsten Ritzel begnügt - oder bergab rollen lassen und die Kraft für die Berge gespart ))


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. Juni 2007)

jaja, dieses Klackern.. dachte auch es wäre Kette/Ritzel, leider wars ne Speiche. Und da soll noch mal jemand behaupten am Hinterrad sind 27 Speichen zu wenig,  hat immerhin 70km seine Dienste getan, wenn auch sehr laut und bergab etwas ungewohnt (-;


----------



## Hugo (26. Juni 2007)

weiß ni obs schonmal diskutiert wurde, aber bei mir steht in der ergebnisliste ne ganz andere zeit als auf der uhr über der zieleinfahrt stand als ich durchs ziel gefahrn bin. rund 8min. differenz, weiß jemand wieso die startzeit für die langstreckler nicht korrigiert wurde? (wir sind nicht um 8:00:00 gestartet)

fand ich schon irgendiwe krass dieses jahr...vor zwei jahrn bin ich mittwochs oder donnerstags vor dem rennen die strecke nochmal zwecks besichtigung abgefahrn und da war ich schneller als dieses jahr auf der ersten runde 

und das schlimme...die meiste zeit hab ich bergab und nicht bergauf verloren 

grabig fand ich dieses jahr lockerer als je zuvor...vielleicht lags daran dass alles vorher so verdammt sch*** zu fahrn war dass ich dort froh war wieder etwas festen grund unter die stollen, welche zwischenzeitlich unter ner 2cm dicken lehmschicht verborgen waren, bekommen hab


----------



## prozak (26. Juni 2007)

Am Donnerstag um 17.45 kommt im Bayerischen Fernsehen, im Rahmen der Abendschau, ein Bericht über Frammersbach. 

Sportprogramm der Abendschau


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2007)

prozak schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag um 17.45 kommt im Bayerischen Fernsehen, im Rahmen der Abendschau, ein Bericht über Frammersbach.
> 
> Sportprogramm der Abendschau



Yeah, DVD-Recorder ist programmiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> weiß ni obs schonmal diskutiert wurde, aber bei mir steht in der ergebnisliste ne ganz andere zeit als auf der uhr über der zieleinfahrt stand als ich durchs ziel gefahrn bin. rund 8min. differenz, weiß jemand wieso die startzeit für die langstreckler nicht korrigiert wurde? (wir sind nicht um 8:00:00 gestartet)



Ja, ich habs schon geschrieben. Auf den Ergebnisslisten stand nämlich Startzeit 8:07:30 und nun 8:00:00. Hab BR-Timing angeschrieben, als Antwort kam, ja die Zeiten sind falsch, wir haben vergessen zwei Rechner zu "matchen" - sprich die EDV ist mal wieder schuld. Komisch ich arbeite schon 14 Jahre in der EDV und 95% der Fehler sind menschlicher Natur! Lt. BR-Timing wird das noch korrigiert. Bin mal gespannt ob und wann. In Garmisch gabs auch schon Sachen die nicht gepasst haben (wie z.b. vertauschte Transponder und falsche Altersklassen - das mit dem Transponder liegt ggf. noch am Veranstalter) und in der Serie gabs auch schon öfter falsche Punktzahlen - also irgendwie ist das nicht so ganz proffesionell...


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Yeah, DVD-Recorder ist programmiert!


Gibts das dann auch hier im Netz??? Sind ja nur ein paar Minuten, das lässt sich doch sicher in ein kleines nettes MPG umwandeln


----------



## fritzbox (26. Juni 2007)

******** 

Heute den Bock gesäubert und den Kettenstrebenpariser entfernt SCHOCKRahmen fast durchgerissen hängt noch an ein paar Alufranseln an der Kettenstrebe ,will am Samstag in die Dolomiten und kann mich jetzt die nächsten 3 Tage mit Teile wechseln und besorgen abmühen ,habe noch einen Fullyrahmen  aber ohne Teile  was ein Scheiss.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> ********
> 
> Heute den Bock gesäubert und den Kettenstrebenpariser entfernt SCHOCKRahmen fast durchgerissen hängt noch an ein paar Alufranseln an der Kettenstrebe ,will am Samstag in die Dolomiten und kann mich jetzt die nächsten 3 Tage mit Teile wechseln und besorgen abmühen ,habe noch einen Fullyrahmen  aber ohne Teile  was ein Scheiss.



   

Was für ein Bike fährst du denn??????? Lässt sich da noch was mit Garantie machen?

Unglaublich! Kann deine Wut verstehen, bei meinem Cannondale hat Frammersbach dafür gesorgt daß der Steuersatz am Ende ist  klar, das ist kein Vergleich aber vor dem Appeninen-Cross am Freitag genauso ärgerlich.

Oh Mann, ich wünsch dir viel viel Glück daß du alles mit deinem Bike auf die Reihe bekommst!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (26. Juni 2007)

prozak schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag um 17.45 kommt im Bayerischen Fernsehen, im Rahmen der Abendschau, ein Bericht über Frammersbach.
> 
> Sportprogramm der Abendschau



Also in Frammersbach wurde "Mittwoch" vom Streckensprecher durchgesagt. Ich werde mal sicherheitshalber beide Tage aufnehmen!


----------



## fritzbox (26. Juni 2007)

Ich Habe ein Hot Chili Hardtail,4 jahre alt glaube schaut schlecht aus mit Garantie  werde es aber auf alle Fälle mal probieren Fully ist ebenfalls ein Hot Chili


----------



## toncoc (26. Juni 2007)

das zymotic ist aber nicht gerade für brüche bekannt, oder?
einfach mal reklamieren.
vielleicht gibt´s kulanz.

bei der bikedusche fühlte sich mein sattel auch labberig an.
bei genauer betrachtung gesehen, das das gestänge gerissen war.
auf dem weg zum auto isses dann gebrochen.
im rennen wäre das ärgerlich geworden.


----------



## Milass (26. Juni 2007)

Kann jemand den Bericht ausschneiden und uploaden? Wäre  

naja bei mir müsste es besser laufen einfach, ich war so demotiviert als mein transponder abgeflogen ist (dachte ich werd nichmehr gewertet) und bin dann verhältnismäßig zu meinem normalen Tempo locker zuende gefahren...

Gruß


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2007)

Hab meine Kiste auch zerlegt, Kette ist fertig, Ritzelpaket ebenfalls, vmtl. auch das mittlere Blatt - gut die Teile warn nicht neu, aber trotzdem ein frühes Ende! Ausserdem ist das Leder vom Sattel nur noch halb so dick wie früher, den Rahmen hab ich vorher ziemlich abgeklebt, der hat glaub ich wenig abbekommen. Die Felgen sehen auch etwas mitgenomen aus, die Bremsbeläge eh... Habs schon schlimmer erlebt, aber toll ist das nicht


----------



## MarcoRastlos (27. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> naja bei mir müsste es besser laufen einfach, ich war so demotiviert als mein transponder abgeflogen ist (dachte ich werd nichmehr gewertet) und bin dann verhältnismäßig zu meinem normalen Tempo locker zuende gefahren...
> 
> Gruß




ach....deswegen hast du dir den grabig locker aufm großen gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (27. Juni 2007)

was habt denn alle mit eurem radl gemacht. ich bin durch jede pfütze durch und hab nichts ausgeleassen. mein bike hab ich erst daheim am späten abend gecheckt alles ok. nur die sandigen bereiche haben der kette ziemlich ungewöhnliche geräusche entlockt. vielleicht sollte ich die mal wechseln.
wenn ich die strecke mitm rennrad gefahren wäre...ok...aber schließlich fahr ich MTB...das muß sowas schonmal abkönnen


----------



## bariku (27. Juni 2007)

Fernsehveranstaltung:
An der Anmeldung hing auch Mittwoch, ab 17:45 Uhr im BR.
Hab jetzt nachgeschaut, kommt doch erst am Donnerstag!

http://www.br-online.de/sport-freiz...l;jsessionid=SHAGQ24DPP1ZCCSBUKSCM4QKIGRKOJVC

Gruß bariku

P.S. Seit Montag regnet es wieder in Frammersbach


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> was habt denn alle mit eurem radl gemacht. ich bin durch jede pfütze durch und hab nichts ausgeleassen. mein bike hab ich erst daheim am späten abend gecheckt alles ok. nur die sandigen bereiche haben der kette ziemlich ungewöhnliche geräusche entlockt. vielleicht sollte ich die mal wechseln.
> wenn ich die strecke mitm rennrad gefahren wäre...ok...aber schließlich fahr ich MTB...das muß sowas schonmal abkönnen




Na also der Antrieb bekommt definitiv einiges ab, die Kette war ja permanent mit Dreck zu, damit auch die Ritzel und die Blätter. Das so eine Fahrt von über 6h schlimmer ist als 1000km im Trockenen ist auch klar - oder? Und ich hab eben noch V-Brakes das ist für die Felgen der Supergau. Ausserdem hängt der Schmodder überall. Haste mal das Tretlager rausgenommen? Oder den Steuersatz? Da ist überal schöne braune Brühe drinn und die ist auf Dauer auch nicht gerade Schmiermittel...


----------



## MarcoRastlos (27. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na also der Antrieb bekommt definitiv einiges ab, die Kette war ja permanent mit Dreck zu, damit auch die Ritzel und die Blätter. Das so eine Fahrt von über 6h schlimmer ist als 1000km im Trockenen ist auch klar - oder? Und ich hab eben noch V-Brakes das ist für die Felgen der Supergau. Ausserdem hängt der Schmodder überall. Haste mal das Tretlager rausgenommen? Oder den Steuersatz? Da ist überal schöne braune Brühe drinn und die ist auf Dauer auch nicht gerade Schmiermittel...



jetzt mach mir mal keine angst. bin übrigens nur die 62km gefahren...
vielleicht hast du recht und ich sollte mal genauer hinschauen. meine felgen sind aber ok und ich fahr hs33. mir kams fast so vor als wären bei diesen bedingungen felgenbremsen die besser wahl. teilweise haben sich die scheibenbremsen ganz schön übel angehört.


----------



## toncoc (27. Juni 2007)

mein sattel war durch vermutlich durch einen sturz vorgeschädigt - außerdem hatte der die dritte saison am laufen.
die kette ist wider erwarten noch okay!!
ritzel auch, KB´s auch - hätte ich nicht gedacht - das zeug ist mittlerweile 1500km alt und hat 2 halbmarthons im dreck und einige harte dreckrunden hinter sich.
die beläge bei den v-brakes sind auch noch okay - halten noch was, sind jetzt ca. 400km drauf. felgenflanken sind auch noch okay.
der steuersatz hat geknirscht.
den habe ich gestern mal aufgemacht und gereinigt - war besser so.
tretlager hört sich alles fit an.
lasse ich also zu.

aber ich bin auch weg vom xtr-trip.
letztes jahr hat sich trotz exorbitanter kettenpflege und regelmäßigem wechsel der kette nach alu-standard am kaliber das ritzelpaket und 2 KB´s nach 1500km verabschiedet.
die ersatzteilpreise bei den KB´s sind derart hoch, das man besser bis zum winter wartet und sich dann ne neue kurbel holt.
also back to the lx kurbel - die hält und wenn se verschleißt - wen interessieren die paar euronen.


----------



## w-mtb (27. Juni 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> aber ich bin auch weg vom xtr-trip.
> letztes jahr hat sich trotz exorbitanter kettenpflege und regelmäßigem wechsel der kette nach *alu-standard am kaliber das ritzelpaket und 2 KB´s *nach 1500km verabschiedet.
> *die ersatzteilpreise bei den KB´s *sind derart hoch, das man besser bis zum winter wartet und sich dann ne neue kurbel holt.
> also back to the lx kurbel - die hält und wenn se verschleißt - wen interessieren die paar euronen.



bin ja neu in der Szene und kenn mich noch nicht so aus was heisst KB's??. )

Ich selber fahr ein Qunatec auf XT Basis, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden habs mir gebraucht günstig geschnappt.
Bei mir sind die Bremsen eigentlich gut gewesen. (Magura Louise 180mm). Sind eh die ersten Disc die ich habe und war positiv überrascht. Was hattet Ihr für Reifen drauf? Ich bin die "Schwalbe light Big Jim gefahren, haben mich nicht im Stich gelassen.
Im gegensatz zu meinen Beinen. Letzte drittel vonm Grabig ca. 3km Krämpfe, das war riiichtig Schei... 
Da ich bis heute nicht weiß warum der Magnesiumhaushalt defizite bekommen hat??? Naja bin ja am Anfang des Bikens und werde hoffentlich noch ein paar so  Rennen fahren können.


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> mein sattel war durch vermutlich durch einen sturz vorgeschädigt - außerdem hatte der die dritte saison am laufen.
> die kette ist wider erwarten noch okay!!
> ritzel auch, KB´s auch - hätte ich nicht gedacht - das zeug ist mittlerweile 1500km alt und hat 2 halbmarthons im dreck und einige harte dreckrunden hinter sich.
> die beläge bei den v-brakes sind auch noch okay - halten noch was, sind jetzt ca. 400km drauf. felgenflanken sind auch noch okay.
> ...



Also mein jetztiger Antrieb hat über 5000km drauf, deshalb kommt er jetzt auch runter, wären es trocken geblieben, hätt ich ihn noch ne Weile gefahren, aber so traue ich mich nicht mehr, hat doch mächtig geknirscht während des Rennens. Auf die letzten beiden XT-Antriebe auf dem Trainingsrad hab ich jeweils über 7000km gefahren, aber da warte ich auch bis die Kette durchrutscht, das mach ich mit dem Bike für die Rennen eben nicht. Meine Erfahrung ist eigentlich das XT und XTR länger halten als LX und beim Rennen ist mir eben auch der Gewichtsunterschied das höhere Geld wert.
Im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss ist vmtl. XT am Besten, auf dem Bike fürs Rennen hab ich XTR-Teile, versuche die aber auch entsprechend einzukaufen, im Internet gibts immer mal wieder Angebote, so dass es erträglich ist (z.B. hab ich das mittlere XTR-Blatt für 25 Euro gekauft). Die Listenpreise hab ich noch nie bezahlt. Lege mir halt immer ein Satz bereit, sobald der letzte montiert ist...


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

w-mtb schrieb:


> bin ja neu in der Szene und kenn mich noch nicht so aus was heisst KB's??. )



KB = KettenBlatt


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> mir kams fast so vor als wären bei diesen bedingungen felgenbremsen die besser wahl. teilweise haben sich die scheibenbremsen ganz schön übel angehört.



nenn mir einen grund hierfür?

bei ner scheibe hast du bei dem sauwetter i.d.r. nur belagverschleiss, bei jeder felgenbremse wird auch die felgenflanke über gebühr belastet. ich hatte bspw. nen speichenriss hinten, das wäre mit ner felge undenkbar gewesen. außerdem funktionieren scheiben meistens bei nässe besser. ich hatte gar keine probs und der belagverschleiss war auch nicht so wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> jetzt mach mir mal keine angst. bin übrigens nur die 62km gefahren...
> vielleicht hast du recht und ich sollte mal genauer hinschauen. meine felgen sind aber ok und ich fahr hs33. mir kams fast so vor als wären bei diesen bedingungen felgenbremsen die besser wahl. teilweise haben sich die scheibenbremsen ganz schön übel angehört.



Das Problem ist einfach der Verschleiß. Ich hab halt auch 2 Runden gefahren, d.h letztendlich auch der doppelte Verschleiß als bei Dir.
Bei Felgenbremsen hast Du halt das Problem, dass die Beläge viel schneller runtergehen, und die Felgenflanken selbst auch stark abgenutzt werden. Das sieht man nicht unbedingt gleich, aber es fehlt einfach Material. Nach Neustadt 05 hab ich auch gedacht, es ist nochmal gutgegangen, 3 Monate später hatte die hintere Felge einen Riß, sie war einfach zu dünn geworden. Ich denke die 62km bei den Bedingungen ensprechen sicher 1000km bei trockenem Wetter. Am Sonntag z.B. hab ich hinten 2/3 der Beläge runter gefahren und vorn gut die Hälfte, das nimmt die Felge auch mit soviel ist klar, ist ja wie wenn ich ständig mit grobem Schmirgel drüber gehe.
Abhilfe schafft hier wohl eine Ceramikfelge mit entsprechendem Bremsbelag, das ist alles viel härter und verschleißt kaum - meine Felgen gibts leider nicht mit Ceramik-Beschichtung, vielleicht wechsle ich dann doch beim nächsten mal.
Scheiben funktionieren bei nassen Bedingungen prinzipiell viel besser als Felgenbremsen, einziges Problem, bei ganz extremen Bedingungen können die Kolben verdrecken und fest gehen, dann ist Ende mit der Fahrt, so schlimm kommts eigentlich bei Felgenbremsen nie, irgendwie kommt man meist durch.
Aber der Verschleiß ist eben extrem. Bei den Scheibenbremsen sind die Felgen nicht als Verschleißteil mit drin und somit wirds genau genommen auch nicht so teuer, ein Laufrad neu einspeichen zu lassen liegt deutlich über dem Preis einer neuen Scheibe, wobei die auch einiges aushalten...


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> nenn mir einen grund hierfür?
> 
> bei ner scheibe hast du bei dem sauwetter i.d.r. nur belagverschleiss, bei jeder felgenbremse wird auch die felgenflanke über gebühr belastet. ich hatte bspw. nen speichenriss hinten, das wäre mit ner felge undenkbar gewesen. außerdem funktionieren scheiben meistens bei nässe besser. ich hatte gar keine probs und der belagverschleiss war auch nicht so wild



Ja, sehe ich auch so. Mein Traininsrad hat inzwischen Scheiben, ist auf Dauer billiger. Einziges Problem wie oben schon geschrieben im Extremfall können die Kolben festgehen und das Rad blockieren, dann kannste es heimtragen...


----------



## toncoc (27. Juni 2007)

w-mtb schrieb:


> bin ja neu in der Szene und kenn mich noch nicht so aus was heisst KB's??. )
> 
> Ich selber fahr ein Qunatec auf XT Basis, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden habs mir gebraucht günstig geschnappt.
> Bei mir sind die Bremsen eigentlich gut gewesen. (Magura Louise 180mm). Sind eh die ersten Disc die ich habe und war positiv überrascht. Was hattet Ihr für Reifen drauf? Ich bin die "Schwalbe light Big Jim gefahren, haben mich nicht im Stich gelassen.
> ...




krämpfe liegen nicht immer am megnesium.
krämpfe kommen von zu niedriger laktattoleranz und vom mineralienmangel allgemein, in erster linie salz.
wenn du schwitzt, schwitzt du auch mineralien aus, allem voran salze.
gerade salz sorgt aber dafür, krämpfe zu vermeiden.
bei sehr hoher belastung produzieren die muskeln mehr laktat, als der kreislauf abtransportieren kann (aber auch das kann man trainieren - schwellentraining).
bringst du dich im training ab und an nicht in die entsprechenden leistungsbereiche und trainierst durch tempozonen (eb´s) deine sog. laktattoleranz, dann passiert das halt.
wenn krämpfe kommen, hilft es meist, die kraftkomponente zu reduzieren, d.h. vom schweren gang mit niedriger trittfrequenz auf leichteren gang mit höherer trittfrequenz umzustellen.
allerdings gibt es hier keine regel, da die trittfrequenz proportional zum kreislauf liegt, das heißt höhere trittfrequenz resultiert in höherer herzfrequenz.
und da kommt auch wieder training ins spiel.
fährst du immer ullrich-like dicke gänge mit trittfrequenz 60, dann tun die trittfrequenzen über 85 richtig weh.
aber wenn du im krampf-fall mit hoher trittfrequenz und niedriger kraft trittst, bekommst du am ehesten das laktat aus den beinen. aber damit bereits anfangen, wenn die krämpfe kommen, nicht erst wenn du schon voll zu bist damit.
dann hilft nur stop und stretchen.

einfach mal in dieser hinsicht trainieren und ernähren.


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (27. Juni 2007)

w-mtb schrieb:


> bin ja neu in der Szene und kenn mich noch nicht so aus was heisst KB's??. )
> 
> Ich selber fahr ein Qunatec auf XT Basis, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden habs mir gebraucht günstig geschnappt.
> Bei mir sind die Bremsen eigentlich gut gewesen. (Magura Louise 180mm). Sind eh die ersten Disc die ich habe und war positiv überrascht. Was hattet Ihr für Reifen drauf? Ich bin die "Schwalbe light Big Jim gefahren, haben mich nicht im Stich gelassen.
> ...




Hallo,

bzgl. Krämpfen, hat m.E. weniger mit Magnesiumhaushalt zu tun, denn diese hatte ich anfangs auch.
Bei mir ist es meine erste richtige Marathon MTB Saison, und da ich aus dem Leistungssport komme und gut trainiert bin sowie in Sachen Sporternährung auch nen Trainerschein habe dachte ich das ich es ohne Weiteres packe, wohl falsch gedacht, MTB ist krasser Kraftausdauersport, habe mich anfangs total überschätzt !
Durch die extrem hohe permanente Belastung wird einfach der Müll in den Muskeln ( Laktat, etc. ) nicht ordentlich abtransportiert und irgendwann macht der Muskel dicht, bei mir geschehen in Offenburg, ging zum Ende hin nichts mehr, erst Zwicken im Quatrizeps, dann Stechen, dann Ende, versucht die Sitzposition weiter nach Hinten zu verlagern um die Wade mehr einzusezten, auch hier, Zwicken, Stechen, Ende  , der Fuß baumelte irgendwie reizlos rum, so daß ich nicht mal mehr laufen konnte, eine Zuschauerin nahm sich meiner an da sie massieren konnte und knetete die Beinchen durch bis ich es irgendwie ins Ziel schaffte.
Anschliessend habe ich mein Krafttraining geändert, weg von Kniebeugen, auf in die Beinstrecker und Beinbeugermaschine, das Handtuch in den Mund zum draufbeissen ( weils abartig brennt und beisst in den Muskeln ), leichtes Gewicht und ewig viele Wiederholungen langsam ausführen, am Ende der Bewegung halten, halten , halten, um die Faszien mit einzubringen, zum Schluß dann entspannen ( nicht mit der Hand   ) sonder auf Crosstrainer um den Müll aus den Muskeln abzutransportieren, dann noch auf die Ernährung achten und du wirst sukzessive Erfolge verzeichnen, bei mir hilft es zumdindest   ( Glaube versetzt Berge   )

So, mal kurz offtopic  

bis denn


----------



## toncoc (27. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also mein jetztiger Antrieb hat über 5000km drauf, deshalb kommt er jetzt auch runter, wären es trocken geblieben, hätt ich ihn noch ne Weile gefahren, aber so traue ich mich nicht mehr, hat doch mächtig geknirscht während des Rennens. Auf die letzten beiden XT-Antriebe auf dem Trainingsrad hab ich jeweils über 7000km gefahren, aber da warte ich auch bis die Kette durchrutscht, das mach ich mit dem Bike für die Rennen eben nicht. Meine Erfahrung ist eigentlich das XT und XTR länger halten als LX und beim Rennen ist mir eben auch der Gewichtsunterschied das höhere Geld wert.
> Im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss ist vmtl. XT am Besten, auf dem Bike fürs Rennen hab ich XTR-Teile, versuche die aber auch entsprechend einzukaufen, im Internet gibts immer mal wieder Angebote, so dass es erträglich ist (z.B. hab ich das mittlere XTR-Blatt für 25 Euro gekauft). Die Listenpreise hab ich noch nie bezahlt. Lege mir halt immer ein Satz bereit, sobald der letzte montiert ist...



ich hatte aber zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht mit dem ausfall gerechnet (eigentlich hatten die kb´s und ritzel immer ne ganze saison gehalten), und deswegen nichts auf lager.
und auf die schnelle war nix aufzutreiben was preislich m.e. angemessen war.
die erfahrung mit dem hohen verschleiß habe aber ich auch nicht alleine gemacht.
letztlich habe ich einen satz von ta aufgetan, der preislich okay ist, auch wenn er genausoschnell verschleißen sollte.
aber xtr fahre ich nur noch im rennen, und auch nur da, wo ich was erreichen will. in frammersbach war alles noch vorbereitung, da reicht auch das trainigssetup mit lx und x9


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (27. Juni 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> krämpfe liegen nicht immer am megnesium.
> krämpfe kommen von zu niedriger laktattoleranz und vom mineralienmangel allgemein, in erster linie salz.
> wenn du schwitzt, schwitzt du auch mineralien aus, allem voran salze.
> gerade salz sorgt aber dafür, krämpfe zu vermeiden.
> ...



Fast zeitgleich gepostet  und der Inhalt sogar identsich, nur dem Salz habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel Beachtung gegeben, mh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (27. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> nenn mir einen grund hierfür?
> 
> bei ner scheibe hast du bei dem sauwetter i.d.r. nur belagverschleiss, bei jeder felgenbremse wird auch die felgenflanke über gebühr belastet. ich hatte bspw. nen speichenriss hinten, das wäre mit ner felge undenkbar gewesen. außerdem funktionieren scheiben meistens bei nässe besser. ich hatte gar keine probs und der belagverschleiss war auch nicht so wild



also Scheiben gehören grundsätzlich verbotenm nicht nur im Querfeldein

wenn Klaus schon an Neustadt 2005 erinnert, da hatten alle Probleme aber ich bin dort und im Jahr 2004 Garmisch jeweils die 2. Runde ohne Bremse gefahren: der Sand schleift die Bremsklötze runter (und die Stahlscheibe ab) dann läuft Stahl auf Stahl bis der Bremsklotz-Träger runter ist und die Hydraulikbolzen kommen dran => Sand in der Ölleitung, Scheibe mit Riefen, Bremssättel durch Scheibe runtergeschliffen    
mit V-Bremse : Keramikfelgen (ölen, bis die Poren schliessen), Bremsbeläge in die Trikottasche und gut iss  
übrigens , wenn ihr die (alte, geile) XTR fahrt, die läuft bei mir ihr 10. Jahr !


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. Juni 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also Scheiben gehören grundsätzlich verbotenm nicht nur im Querfeldein
> 
> wenn Klaus schon an Neustadt 2005 erinnert, da hatten alle Probleme aber ich bin dort und im Jahr 2004 Garmisch jeweils die 2. Runde ohne Bremse gefahren: der Sand schleift die Bremsklötze runter (und die Stahlscheibe ab) dann läuft Stahl auf Stahl bis der Bremsklotz-Träger runter ist und die Hydraulikbolzen kommen dran => Sand in der Ölleitung, Scheibe mit Riefen, Bremssättel durch Scheibe runtergeschliffen
> mit V-Bremse : Keramikfelgen (ölen, bis die Poren schliessen), Bremsbeläge in die Trikottasche und gut iss
> übrigens , wenn ihr die (alte, geile) XTR fahrt, die läuft bei mir ihr 10. Jahr !



klar, verboten, ggf. sollte diese top idee auf den motorrad und automobilbau ausgeweitet werden: back to the trommel    
mit ner felgenbremse hätte ich in frammersbach bspw. nach dem speichenriss nicht sinnvoll weiterfahren könnne, so wars kein prob.

vor- und nachteile wurden ja schon hinreichend diskutiert, letztes jahr beim cristalp hatte ich dank sonst so tadelloser felgenbremse null bremsleistung weils dauergeregnet hat; das war mir echt zu gefährlich, die felgen waren danach auch hin. bin erst dieses jahr auf scheibe gewechselt und habe bisher noch keinen der potentiellen ausfallmöglichkeiten gehabt (die ja bekannt sind) und finde auch die deutlich geringeren handkräfte sehr angenehm bei langdistanzen. ich denke, wenn beide systeme funktionieren ist für mich scheibe das bessere


----------



## MarcoRastlos (27. Juni 2007)

ich wollte hier keine grundsatzdiskussion einleiten. die gab´s ja schon oft genug. ich bin jedenfalls am sonntag mit der hs33 gut bedient gewesen. hab keinen auf ner felgenbremse fluchen gehört, bei den scheibenbremsen hingegen haben die bremsen selber schon das fluchen angefangen.
vor und nachteile gibts bei beiden. muß doch jeder selber für sich entscheiden auf welche aspekte er wert legt


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ich hatte aber zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht mit dem ausfall gerechnet (eigentlich hatten die kb´s und ritzel immer ne ganze saison gehalten), und deswegen nichts auf lager.
> und auf die schnelle war nix aufzutreiben was preislich m.e. angemessen war.
> die erfahrung mit dem hohen verschleiß habe aber ich auch nicht alleine gemacht.
> letztlich habe ich einen satz von ta aufgetan, der preislich okay ist, auch wenn er genausoschnell verschleißen sollte.
> aber xtr fahre ich nur noch im rennen, und auch nur da, wo ich was erreichen will. in frammersbach war alles noch vorbereitung, da reicht auch das trainigssetup mit lx und x9



Na das hab ich ja früher auch nicht, aber ein Rennen diesbezüglich hat mich geläutert, seither liegt immer ein Verschleißset rum. Nun ist grad wieder der Zeitpunkt gekommen ein neues zu kaufen - bin schon auf der Suche nach Teilen  Ich meine es ist schon so, dass XT und XTR recht teuer sind (vor allem XTR) aber bei mir geht es noch, solche Rennen wie am Sonntag sind eher selten und deshalb komme ich mit einem Satz eigentlich schon gut 1 Jahr aus (warn auch schonmal 2 Jahre), wie gesagt auf dem Rad fürs Rennen, im Training fahr ich günstigere Teile.

Bzgl. den Krämpfen, ich denke ab ner gewissen Überlastung ist das immer der Fall, da lässt sich kaum was dagegen machen. Klar man kann es trainieren, man kann die Elektrolyte anständig versorgen, aber wenn im Rennen einfach deutlich härter gefahren wird als im Training (was bei mir schon der Fall ist), dann kommt man immer wieder an die Grenze zu Krämpfen. Bei mir hilft das angesprochene reduzieren der Kraft (und Erhöhen der Trittfrequenz) sehr gut, ich musste noch nie runter vom Rad, sondern einfach langsamer und vor allem mit weniger Kraft treten - Zeit kostet es allerdings trotzdem, deshalb versuche ich am Anfang des Rennens nicht zu überziehen und die Beine nicht gleich zu Beginn zu ruinieren...
Was manchmal (je nach betroffener Muskelpartie) auch hilft ist in den Wiegetritt zu gehen, weil da andere Bereiche benötigt werden. Kann aber auch daneben gehen, wenn eben nicht der entsprechende Muskel entlastet wird...


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also Scheiben gehören grundsätzlich verbotenm nicht nur im Querfeldein
> 
> wenn Klaus schon an Neustadt 2005 erinnert, da hatten alle Probleme aber ich bin dort und im Jahr 2004 Garmisch jeweils die 2. Runde ohne Bremse gefahren: der Sand schleift die Bremsklötze runter (und die Stahlscheibe ab) dann läuft Stahl auf Stahl bis der Bremsklotz-Träger runter ist und die Hydraulikbolzen kommen dran => Sand in der Ölleitung, Scheibe mit Riefen, Bremssättel durch Scheibe runtergeschliffen
> mit V-Bremse : Keramikfelgen (ölen, bis die Poren schliessen), Bremsbeläge in die Trikottasche und gut iss
> übrigens , wenn ihr die (alte, geile) XTR fahrt, die läuft bei mir ihr 10. Jahr !



War schon übel damals, aber auf der anderen Seite auch das einzige mal, dass ich es so extrem erlebt hab, der Sand dort hat halt seine Eigenheiten (sehr feinkörnig), ich kenne das sonst nirgends. Also die Leute mit Keramikfelgen kamen wohl am Besten durch, zumindest hat sich das hinterher so angehört. Scheiben waren dicht, normale Felgen incl. Belägen und teilweise dem Bremsschuh weggeschliffen.
Übrigends führe ich seither in jedem Rennen, das auch nur annährend nach Feuchtigkeit aussieht 1-2 Sätze Ersatzbeläge mit, man lernt dazu!


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> ich wollte hier keine grundsatzdiskussion einleiten. die gab´s ja schon oft genug. ich bin jedenfalls am sonntag mit der hs33 gut bedient gewesen. hab keinen auf ner felgenbremse fluchen gehört, bei den scheibenbremsen hingegen haben die bremsen selber schon das fluchen angefangen.
> vor und nachteile gibts bei beiden. muß doch jeder selber für sich entscheiden auf welche aspekte er wert legt



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Fahre beides, alles hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ich sehe halt noch den Gewichtsaspekt und ggf. auch bei der Anschaffung den Preisvorteil, auch ein Ausfall der Scheiben bei langen Abfahrten hatte ich schon (evtl. einfach falsche Bremsweise), aber noch nie einen durch Hitze geplatzten Schlauch o.ä. bei Felgenbremsen, aber das sind alles persönliche Dinge. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts (wie in vielen anderen Bereichen) eh nicht! Ich wüßte derzeit noch nichtmal was für Bremsen an ein neues Bike rankämen...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. Juni 2007)

@Klaus
top Beschreibung zum Thema Krampf, bin in Fra. erstmals "locker" losgefahren und konnte hinten raus gut sammeln. Ich hatte sonst auch an Mangel o. Ä. gedacht, ich glaube aber, dass es primär Überlastung ist, wenn man am Anfang mit den zu schnellen Jungs mitfahren will, die Erfahrung mit dem Wiegetritt habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## toncoc (27. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Fast zeitgleich gepostet  und der Inhalt sogar identsich, nur dem Salz habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel Beachtung gegeben, mh




hatte anfänglich massive probleme mit krämpfen, nach hartem training oder rennen, in der nacht danach.
trotz ausgiebigem dehnen und ausrollen.
mein doc meinte dann, ob ich stark schwitzen würde.
als ich dies bejahte, empfahl er mir als teure variante bullrich salz oder einfach die gute alte brühe.
das mache ich seitdem so und keine probs mehr.
bei langen touren in knalle hitze nehme ich gerne auch einfach ein mit salz bestreutes brot.
in frammersbach wurde das sogar an einem verpflegungspunkt angeboten, meine ich zumindest im vorbeifahren gehört zu haben. 
aber am sonntag wars nicht so übel bei mir, das ich mir das geholt hab, weil ich nicht ganz am limit gefahren bin.
beim gäsbock wurde brühe angeboten.


die zufuhr von zusätzlichem magnesium habe ich eingestellt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @Klaus
> top Beschreibung zum Thema Krampf, bin in Fra. erstmals "locker" losgefahren und konnte hinten raus gut sammeln. Ich hatte sonst auch an Mangel o. Ä. gedacht, ich glaube aber, dass es primär Überlastung ist, wenn man am Anfang mit den zu schnellen Jungs mitfahren will, die Erfahrung mit dem Wiegetritt habe ich auch gemacht



Und das dürfte halt auf vielen Anfängern passieren, dass sie einfach überziehen. Am Start rasen alle los, man denkt man ist der langsamste überhaupt und meint mitziehen zu müssen und das geht halt oft schief. Inzwischen hab ich das ganz gut im Griff, schaue auf den Puls und versuche mehr zu kurbeln als zu drücken. Stimmt am Schluss noch alles, kann ich ja immer noch zulegen, kommen dann doch kurz vor Schluss Krämpfe rettet man sich meist über die Runden, kommen sie schon am Anfang wirds einfach bös!
Wobei ich manchmal denke ich verschenke etwas und müsste härter starten, probiere das gerade auch ab und an mal aus, versuche die Grenze zu finden und eben wie schon angesprochen die Laktattolleranz dadurch etwas nach oben zu schieben.
Was toncoc anspricht ist aber was anderes, das dürfte wirklich ein Mineralstoffmangel sein, ggf. durch das starke Schwitzen und das muss natürlich auch ausgeglichen werden, aber da ich immer mit isotonischen Getränken fahre und auch sonst etwas auf die Versorgung schaue ist es bei mir immer die Überlastung. Kann das sicher auch noch antrainieren, aber solange ich bei Rennen härter fahre als im Training kann es weiterhin passieren, dass ich Krämpfe bekomme.


----------



## toncoc (27. Juni 2007)

ist eher ne mischung aus allem.
aber das mit dem salz hat mich selbst überrascht.
es mal zu testen kostet ja fast nichts und kann auch eigentlich nicht in die hose gehen.
die hohe belastung ist bei allen wohl im spiel.
der stramme start ist aber leider von nöten, wenn man wirklich auf position fährt, da man sonst oft im verkehr der anderen, die ebenfalls schnell gestartet sind, und sich damit vollends übernommen haben, stecken bleibt.
hatte ich schon öfters erlebt, und war auch in frammersbach so (eher verhaltener start, dann der verkehr - war mir aber egal, kannte die strecke eh nicht, da bin ich nochmal vorsichtiger).
ich bin eher easy los und hatte eigentlich nur eine abfahrt freie fahrt und die auch nur halb.
am schluss dann hatte ich einen vor mir (durch den "bach") der so ziemlich mein abfahrlevel hatte.
aber frammersbach war eh nur vorbereitung, und trotzdem hatte ich ansätze von krämpfen, die aber problemlos weggekurbelt habe.

gerne sucht man sich auch eine schnelle gruppe aus, und verheizt sich dann um dran zu bleiben. die einteilung kann man eh nicht aus dem buch lernen, die muss man sich erfahren. mein puls ist beim start die ersten km nicht aussagefähig. der liegt da immer so 15-20 über normal. aufregung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w-mtb (27. Juni 2007)

Thanks, für die Tipps, allerdings trifft das mit der Laktat toleranz bei mir m.E.n nicht zu. Da ich eigentlich vom laufen komme und im Winter immer eine Winterlaufserie (Jügesheim oder Seligensatd) laufe, und bis ende April eigentlich immer auch eine richtige Tempo EH/ Wo als Lauftraining absolviere. Ab Mai dann auf dem Rad, erst 3-5min Intervalle später dann bis 8-10min. 

Aber als MTBler bin ich noch Anfänger und muss mich in mein trainig erst reinfinden.
Mit der höheren trittfrequens und weniger druck auf der Pedale sich das rauskurbeln ist mir neu und werde ich auf jedenfall nächstes mal rechtzeitg ausprobieren Ich merkte schon vorm Grabig mal so ein  leichtes ziehen und zwicken da konnte ich aber noch schön mitfahren. Dann dachte ich jetzt ein schluck Cola und mit kleinem Gang den grabig hoch,- ging am anfang auch, 
aber am letzten drittel wars vorbei 
letztes jahr war ich so von den Zuschaueren überrascht das ich am anfang volles Rohr gefahren bin u.a HFmax  dann bin ich geplatzt) 

Vieleicht lags auch daran das ich am Di. einen Wespenstich hatte und musste aufgrund der Allergie intravenös versorgt werden. (250mml Cotison + 200mml anderes antiallergisches Medikament) Obwohl die Ärtztin gemeint hat das würde nichts ausmachen.

Naja das nächste rennen wirds zeigen Allerdings hätte ich vieleicht noch 2-3längere Touren von 4std+ fahren sollen. Gestern bin ich noch locker ins Geschäft geradelt heut + Morgen mach ich mal Pause dann schaun mer mal weiter.


----------



## Milass (27. Juni 2007)

Ja stimmt, Krämpfe hab ich auch bekommen, aber weil ich zu wenig getrunken hab einfach (vergessen+zuwenig dabei )
Hatte auch noch nie welche, nur einmal in nem XC Rennen gaaaanz leicht in der Wade lies sich aber weiterfahren.

Ich käme auch nie auf den Gedanken abzusteigen, hab halt Tempo rausgenommen und nach und nach gings dann besser...


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juni 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> ich wollte hier keine grundsatzdiskussion einleiten. die gab´s ja schon oft genug. ich bin jedenfalls am sonntag mit der hs33 gut bedient gewesen. hab keinen auf ner felgenbremse fluchen gehört, bei den scheibenbremsen hingegen haben die bremsen selber schon das fluchen angefangen.
> vor und nachteile gibts bei beiden. muß doch jeder selber für sich entscheiden auf welche aspekte er wert legt



Ist schon klar, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich aber kann in puncto Scheibe nix negatives berichten, meine Julie hat bestens durchgehalten, kein schreien, quietschen o.ä, die Beläge sind ebefalls noch top und wenig abgeschliffen trotz dem Dauerbeschuss mit Dreck  bin echt begeistert!

Zum Tempo; mittlerweile halte ich mich anfangs zurück und sammel dann später die ein die überzogen haben  gerade bei Langstrecken funktioniert das gut. Es sei denn man will tatsächlich in der Führungsgruppe mitfahren, dann ist heizen von Anfang an unerläßlich. Aber deren Tempo ist mir ( noch ) zu hoch, ich arbeite mich bis ins vordere Mittelfeld vor und gut is.

Mir gehts hauptsächlich darum meine Vorjahreszeiten zu toppen, in Frammersbach wars aber diesmal aus bekannten Gründen nicht möglich  bin immer noch sauer........


----------



## Stromberg (27. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und das dürfte halt auf vielen Anfängern passieren, dass sie einfach überziehen. Am Start rasen alle los, man denkt man ist der langsamste überhaupt und meint mitziehen zu müssen und das geht halt oft schief. Inzwischen hab ich das ganz gut im Griff, schaue auf den Puls und versuche mehr zu kurbeln als zu drücken. Stimmt am Schluss noch alles, kann ich ja immer noch zulegen, kommen dann doch kurz vor Schluss Krämpfe rettet man sich meist über die Runden, kommen sie schon am Anfang wirds einfach bös!
> Wobei ich manchmal denke ich verschenke etwas und müsste härter starten, probiere das gerade auch ab und an mal aus, versuche die Grenze zu finden und eben wie schon angesprochen die Laktattolleranz dadurch etwas nach oben zu schieben.(...)


Die richtige Taktik hängt IMHO stark von der Strecke ab. Bei dem Ultra in Kirchzarten ging es z.B. zuerst mal flach los, so dass es Sinn machte, mitzugehen. In dem dann folgenden, langen Anstieg hätte sich ein Überziehen über eine Dauer von ner halben Stunde sicher gerächt und man kann dot gut überholen. Also dann lieber das eigene Tempo fahren.

In Frammersbach auf der 62er bin ich ca. 30 m hinter den ersten gestartet und habe ein Drittel des ersten Anstieges gebraucht, um unter die ersten 20 zu kommen. Das hat sich aber gelohnt, da der Anstieg nicht so lang war und in der ersten Abfahrt sogar vorn viele geschlichen sind. Wäre ich da weiter hinten reingefahren, wären die ersten weg gewesen und ich hätte viel mehr Energie investieren müssen, um wieder vorzukommen.

Wenn Du etwas Probleme mit dem hohen Anfangstempo hast, fahr mal ein paar XC-Rennen oder Kriterien auf der Straße (falls Du ne Lizenz hast). Ein gutes Training ist auch, zwei Minuten richtig loszballern und dann für weitere zehn Minuten Schwellentempo zu fahren.


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas Probleme mit dem hohen Anfangstempo hast, fahr mal ein paar XC-Rennen oder Kriterien auf der Straße (falls Du ne Lizenz hast). Ein gutes Training ist auch, zwei Minuten richtig loszballern und dann für weitere zehn Minuten Schwellentempo zu fahren.



Ja, genau das hab ich auch schon gesagt bekommen! Werde ich dann wohl schweren Herzens tun, ich schneide da immer recht schlecht ab, bin halt doch schon ziemlich auf lange Distanzen spezialisiert 
Und vielleicht noch etwas Intervalle fahren, oder eben kurze sehr harte Einheiten...


----------



## Stromberg (28. Juni 2007)

Dazu fällt mir der Spruch "train your weaknesses, race your strengths" ein. Mir gehts ähnlich wie Dir, nur eben bei normalen Rennen.


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juni 2007)

*offtopic*
Hmm, ich weiß nicht ob es so hilfsam ist mal ein CC-Rennen zu fahren, die sind ja derart ermüdend daß ich mir des Trainingseffekts wegen unsicher bin.

Ich neige eher dazu unter der Woche, Mi/Do, wenn ich wenig Zeit hab zum Training, mal 1-1,5 Std. durchzuballern, so einen richtig schönen CC-Kurs......steile kurze Rampen rauf und runter und das ganze mit konstant hoher Geschwindigkeit. Bei so kurzen Einheiten bringt GA eh nicht viel.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. Juni 2007)

Für mich finde ich im Sommer, wenn alle 2 Wochen eine Langdistanz ansteht, ist es schwierig und ggf. kontraproduktiv sehr hart zu trainieren (Ausnahme kurze SB Belastungen a la 10X20 Sek SB)


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (28. Juni 2007)

Grad den Frammersbach Bericht in der Abendschau gesehen ... den Dopingvorwürfen zuvor haben Sie mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewitmet ... etwas enttäuschend das Ganze

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Grad den Frammersbach Bericht in der Abendschau gesehen ... den Dopingvorwürfen zuvor haben Sie mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewitmet ... etwas enttäuschend das Ganze
> 
> mfg



Ja, das war ultrakurz! Einzig ein paar Schlammrutscher waren ganz nett! Und ich hab einen von unserem Team von hinten gesehen


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *offtopic*
> Hmm, ich weiß nicht ob es so hilfsam ist mal ein CC-Rennen zu fahren, die sind ja derart ermüdend daß ich mir des Trainingseffekts wegen unsicher bin.
> 
> Ich neige eher dazu unter der Woche, Mi/Do, wenn ich wenig Zeit hab zum Training, mal 1-1,5 Std. durchzuballern, so einen richtig schönen CC-Kurs......steile kurze Rampen rauf und runter und das ganze mit konstant hoher Geschwindigkeit. Bei so kurzen Einheiten bringt GA eh nicht viel.



Naja ich werds mal probieren, es geht hier auch um ein 0815-CC-Rennen für Hobbyfahrer. Ich seh da zwar trotzdem kein Land, aber ich fahr das mal, einfach mal kurz und sehr hart fahren, wir reden hier von ca. 10km     D.h. ich muss vorher 20km fahren um ein wenig warm zu werden...


----------



## MealsOnWheels (28. Juni 2007)

Hoffe, es gibt für den Link keine "Abmahnung" - *hier noch ein paar Bilder* von dem DIMB'lern!

Den Rest gibts dann *hier!* (Sorry, Natty! ;-) ) 

Hoffe, die Bilder gefallen?!

@ Matthias: bitte nicht schlagen! 

Wenn jemand nicht mit den Bildern einverstanden ist - bitte kurz melden!


----------



## eDw (29. Juni 2007)

Geile Bilder!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (29. Juni 2007)

wird zeit das ich auch ein teamtrikot bekomme, die bilder sind ja mal richtig gut und dann wär ich vielleicht auch so gut getroffen. ich find die fotos von firstfactory nicht besonders gelungen. und dann für ein jpg-file 13euronen...ne ne


----------



## natty_dread (29. Juni 2007)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> Hoffe, es gibt für den Link keine "Abmahnung" - *hier noch ein paar Bilder* von dem DIMB'lern!
> 
> Den Rest gibts dann *hier!* (Sorry, Natty! ;-) )
> 
> ...





Pah!
Bild Nr. 16 gehört definitiv unter Verschluss. Da glotz ich ja, wie ein Mondkalb!
Und von wegen: "Du bist der erste, der hier schiebt!" Lügner!  

Aber im Ernst: Echt super Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (29. Juni 2007)

Hoi,

also ich kann die Bilder unter der URL kaffeschlürfer.de nicht öffnen, bzw. mein Feuer Fuchs öffnet sie nicht ist nur eine weiße Seite mit einem drehenden Pfeil in der mitte. Der Internet Explorer schaffts erst recht ned.


----------



## MealsOnWheels (29. Juni 2007)

*@ Natty:* Du siehst doch, dass Du der Einzige bist, der sein Rad schiebt!  

*@ All:* Danke, freut mich, wenn die Bilder gefallen! 




natty_dread schrieb:


> Pah!
> Bild Nr. 16 gehört definitiv unter Verschluss. Da glotz ich ja, wie ein Mondkalb!
> Und von wegen: "Du bist der erste, der hier schiebt!" Lügner!
> 
> Aber im Ernst: Echt super Bilder!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (29. Juni 2007)

Was klappt denn nicht? Eigentlich sollte es problemlos laufen. Zumindest die DIMBer sind ne normale Page - die restlichen sind ne Slideshow und sollten auch problemlos laufen...





Rusher schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> also ich kann die Bilder unter der URL kaffeschlürfer.de nicht öffnen, bzw. mein Feuer Fuchs öffnet sie nicht ist nur eine weiße Seite mit einem drehenden Pfeil in der mitte. Der Internet Explorer schaffts erst recht ned.


----------



## natty_dread (29. Juni 2007)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> *@ Natty:* Du siehst doch, dass Du der Einzige bist, der sein Rad schiebt!





Und was ist mit Matthias vom DIMB Racing Team???


----------



## MealsOnWheels (29. Juni 2007)

Der kam nach Dir!  

Nein, quatsch. Keine Ahnung. Foto kam nur relativ lustig zu stande. Ich stand da - sehe einen mit DIMB Trikot - Schritt vor und Feuer frei "klack-klack, klack-klack, klack-klack". Wenn Matthias noch gekonnt hätte, hätte er mir vermutlich eine auf die Zwölf gehauen!?


----------



## natty_dread (29. Juni 2007)

Nach mir?
Da kam tatsächlich noch jemand NACH mir????
Hätt ich ehrlich nicht gedacht...


----------



## MealsOnWheels (29. Juni 2007)

Naja, viele waren es nichtmehr - aber ein paar dann doch noch!


----------



## w-mtb (29. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Gibts das dann auch hier im Netz??? Sind ja nur ein paar Minuten, das lässt sich doch sicher in ein kleines nettes MPG umwandeln



Konnte das leider nicht schauen, kann man das hier einstellen oder bzw. mir vieleicht per mail senden??


----------



## MealsOnWheels (29. Juni 2007)

Kann Dich beruhigen - lohnt sich nicht - das Video ist ca. zwei Minuten lang und die besten Sachen fehlen. Meiner Meinung nach sehr lieblos gemacht!




w-mtb schrieb:


> Konnte das leider nicht schauen, kann man das hier einstellen oder bzw. mir vieleicht per mail senden??


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juni 2007)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> Hoffe, es gibt für den Link keine "Abmahnung" - *hier noch ein paar Bilder* von dem DIMB'lern!


  was n geiles bild! wird gleich mein neues profilbild! hoffe, du bist einverstanden 

muss die erste runde gewesen sein, ich sehe noch so sauber aus.... und grabig hab ich in beiden  runden teilweise geschoben, wegen chainsuck! kann trotzdem beruhigt schlafen....



oje, hier wird ja immer noch wegen dem mara diskutiert.... naja, senfdazugeb:

felge/scheibe: wenn ich 10cm tief im schlamm fahre, bin ich froh, scheibe zu haben!ich fahre vorne scheibe, hinten felge. die scheibe hat`s problemlos überstanden, von hinten kam 7h lang nur knirschen, zum schluss hat dann noch belag gefehlt....

die ersten 62km hat mein bike auch überstanden, musste dann aber ne komplett- reinigung machen. grabig 2 nochmal und den rest meines mitgenommenen kettenöls auf die kette, sonst hätte ich wohl wie einige andere n kettenriss riskiert....

ich bin auch n total verkrampfter typ.... bekomme die einfach nicht weg, kann aber inzwischen mit zu krämpfen neigenden beinen weiter fahren, so z.b. beim 2. mal speichersee- anstieg, von unten bis oben 20min lang krämpfe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2007)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> Was klappt denn nicht? Eigentlich sollte es problemlos laufen. Zumindest die DIMBer sind ne normale Page - die restlichen sind ne Slideshow und sollten auch problemlos laufen...



Also ich hatte weder mit dem Firefox noch mit dem IE Probleme, da muss was anderes schief gegegangen sein. Evtl. ein Proxy im Weg, oder ne Firewall...

Bilder sind übrigends wirklich gut, keine Frage!!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (30. Juni 2007)

Freut mich, wenn sie gefallen.  

Ihr könnt Euch die Bilder ruhig runterladen und weiterverarbeiten.

easymtbiker = Matthias???


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2007)

nö. martin.


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2007)

Tja, solche Fragen stelle ich mir auch immer, wer ist wer?    
Mit der Zeit bekommt man es dann raus...


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. Juni 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, solche Fragen stelle ich mir auch immer, wer ist wer?
> Mit der Zeit bekommt man es dann raus...



genau...ich hab den martin zb. bei der transgermany angequatscht...als unsere teamys gerade etwas piano machten...der hatte aber von einem "bikehumanumest" noch nie was gehört...???!!! da schreibt man sich mit 500 beiträgen hier die finger wund und dann kennt einem keiner hier...

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> genau...ich hab den martin zb. bei der transgermany angequatscht...als unsere teamys gerade etwas piano machten...der hatte aber von einem "bikehumanumest" noch nie was gehört...???!!! da schreibt man sich mit 500 beiträgen hier die finger wund und dann kennt einem keiner hier...
> 
> joe



Tja, und ich hatte mal mit einem im Forum Kontakt und beim nächsten Rennen hat er alle Woba-Fahrer gefragt ob sie Klaus heißen, erst beim 3. oder 4. hatte er dann Glück und mich erwischt  
Und ich kenn Dich ja persönlich Jo, hoffe man trifft sich in Wildbad, da sind nicht so extrem viel Leute da, müsste dann ja klappen! 
Nur lass bitte die Bike-Klamotten an, sonst wirds schwierig mit dem erkennen...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. Juni 2007)

"Die Sekunden, die du beim Start gewinnst, sind die Minuten, die du zum Ziel verlierst"

Stimmt, ist ein cooler Spruch für Mittel - und v.a. Langstrecke.  


Für Kurzstrecken müßte man einen anderen erfinden. 
Weißt du da auch grad nen guten? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> genau...ich hab den martin zb. bei der transgermany angequatscht...als unsere teamys gerade etwas piano machten...der hatte aber von einem "bikehumanumest" noch nie was gehört...???!!! da schreibt man sich mit 500 beiträgen hier die finger wund und dann kennt einem keiner hier...


einspruch, euer ehren! klar bist du mir ein begriff aus dem forum! 
wann hast du mich angeredet? also entweder hab ich deinen nick nicht richtig verstanden oder ich war zu konzentiert um an meinem kollegen dran zu bleiben! es sei mir verziehen! nächstes mal nochmal probieren und länger als 4 tage durchhalten!


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> einspruch, euer ehren! klar bist du mir ein begriff aus dem forum!
> wann hast du mich angeredet? also entweder hab ich deinen nick nicht richtig verstanden oder ich war zu konzentiert um an meinem kollegen dran zu bleiben! es sei mir verziehen! nächstes mal nochmal probieren und länger als 4 tage durchhalten!



3. oder 4. etappe, weiß schon gar nicht mehr... wir sind nach ner verpflegung auf nem asphaltwegchen zusammen mit kerstin brachtendorf und partnerin, die da noch 1.damen waren gefahren.

ok ich gebs zu, ich hab natürlich auch länger mit der kerstin geredet wie mit dir.    ..die hatte auch ziemlich magen probleme und mußte dann auf der 5.etappe aussteigen

meine vermutung ist auch dass wir uns auf der etappe was bei der wasser/sqeezy aufnahme eingefangen haben,weil zb. die container wegen der wärme evtl. nicht mehr ganz keimfrei waren... weil ich fühlte mich nach der 4.etappe noch "ziemlich" fit und im nächsten moment saß ich auf der schüssel...komisch

und klar, nächstes jahr wollen wir natürlich finishen...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (1. Juli 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ok ich gebs zu, ich hab natürlich auch länger mit der kerstin geredet wie mit dir.


hatte sie deswegen die magenprobleme ?  
*duckundweg*

aber echt ärgerlich für die beiden, in der tg-post stand noch am tag 4: "bei den damen ist alles entschieden!"

tja, gründe und ursachen rein spekulativ..... hab da ne ähnliche vermutung, das aber auch gleich an plan b geschrieben.


----------



## taylor (1. Juli 2007)

Welcher Schaden hat denn Euer Bike genommen? Ich musste den kompletten Antrieb auswechseln (wäre sowieso in ein paar Wochen fällig gewesen). Ich habe die Kassette, die Kette und die Kettenblätter (neue Kurbel - lag schon auf Lager) gewechselt. Hat die Schlammschlacht auch größere Schäden gefordert am Material?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. Juli 2007)

keinen (bin die 120 gefahren) bisher festgestellten. die kette war vorher schon fragwürdig


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Welcher Schaden hat denn Euer Bike genommen? Ich musste den kompletten Antrieb auswechseln (wäre sowieso in ein paar Wochen fällig gewesen). Ich habe die Kassette, die Kette und die Kettenblätter (neue Kurbel - lag schon auf Lager) gewechselt. Hat die Schlammschlacht auch größere Schäden gefordert am Material?



Wie bei Dir Antrieb war schon alt und eh bald fällig, nach dem Schlammbad also runter, Bremsbeläge hinten 2/3 weg, vorn 1/2, also nicht das Drama, war schomal schlimmer, Tretlager hab ich auch rausgeschmissen, hat ziemlich geknirscht und war schwergängig, aber das hatte schon einige Kilometer (und vor allem einige Regenrennen (u.a. das berüchtigte Neustadt) hinter sich. Ansonsten gehts so einigermaßen, die Kettenstreben hab ich mit den Schuhen zerkratzt, aber da waren Aufkleber drauf, müssen nun halt auch frische drauf.


----------



## BaSiS (1. Juli 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> Welcher Schaden hat denn Euer Bike genommen? Ich musste den kompletten Antrieb auswechseln (wäre sowieso in ein paar Wochen fällig gewesen). Ich habe die Kassette, die Kette und die Kettenblätter (neue Kurbel - lag schon auf Lager) gewechselt. Hat die Schlammschlacht auch größere Schäden gefordert am Material?



nö - aber mir geht's auch nicht besser
die gute alte geile XTR können 120km Spessart nix


----------



## Giant_Team (2. Juli 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> nö - aber mir geht's auch nicht besser
> die gute alte geile XTR können 120km Spessart nix



Wie BaSiS? Hast jetzt deine schöne kultige XTR "Pizzascheibe" geschrottet? 
Dann kanst nun wenigstens ne gescheite neue Kurbel mit max. 44Zähnen draufmachen. Glaub mir, das geht viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Wie BaSiS? Hast jetzt deine schöne kultige XTR "Pizzascheibe" geschrottet?
> Dann kanst nun wenigstens ne gescheite neue Kurbel mit max. 44Zähnen draufmachen. Glaub mir, das geht viel besser.



Ich glaub nicht, dass er das macht, der steht auf sowas! Der kann gar nicht mit kleinen Gängen fahren!


----------



## BaSiS (3. Juli 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Wie BaSiS? Hast jetzt deine schöne kultige XTR "Pizzascheibe" geschrottet?
> Dann kanst nun wenigstens ne gescheite neue Kurbel mit max. 44Zähnen draufmachen. Glaub mir, das geht viel besser.



die Grösse der Pizzen vor/nach dem Rennen auf Deinem Teller richten sich nach dem Durchmesser/Zähnezahl der Überstzung !!!! 
ich glaube ihr werdet da nicht satt ! 
ausserdem sind die neu



klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass er das macht, der steht auf sowas! Der kann gar nicht mit kleinen Gängen fahren!



also ich hatte die letzten 3 Jahre diese widerlichen Mädchenübersetzungen auf'm MTB und hab mir dabei dieses Walzen angewöhnt
mit den ''richtigen'' Kettenblättern habe ich früher auch geschaltet, mit nem 32 kann ich einfach nicht fahren und 22 Zähne taugen grad als Kettenfänger


----------



## Glocke (4. Juli 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir von Frammersbach > www.motofotographix.de.tf


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2007)

Glocke schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir von Frammersbach > www.motofotographix.de.tf



Aaaah, da bin ich ja auch drauf   Sturzbild in der fünften Bildzeile von unten  ganz rechts mit dem roten Nicolai Argon und ich mit Chain Gang-Trikot.


----------



## Glocke (4. Juli 2007)

war aber auch ein schmieriges Stück ! ;-)


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juli 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also ich hatte die letzten 3 Jahre diese widerlichen Mädchenübersetzungen auf'm MTB und hab mir dabei dieses Walzen angewöhnt
> mit den ''richtigen'' Kettenblättern habe ich früher auch geschaltet, mit nem 32 kann ich einfach nicht fahren und 22 Zähne taugen grad als Kettenfänger



Mädchenübersetzung!  Nette Formulierung, wie soll man das denn auffassen!!!   Naja soviel langsamer war ich aber mit der Mädchenübersetzung auch nicht!!!


----------



## eDw (9. Juli 2007)

Hi,
hier gibt es noch ganz gute Bilder:
http://live-photo.de/bilder/frammersbach2007


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier gibt es noch ganz gute Bilder:
> http://live-photo.de/bilder/frammersbach2007



Super Bilder!!! Und so gut wie das ganze Team dabei! Naja und lustige gibts auch einige!!! )


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juli 2007)

www.motofotographix.de.tf sind noch wenigste Bilder. Ich bin auch dabei  auf zwei Fotos im Ziel mit meinem Kollegen. Bin der mit der Roten Startnummer - leider nur die 30 gefahren weil ich mich in der Woche vorher übertrieben sauer gefahren hab. Leider verfahren daher von Platz 180 nur auf Platz 25 vorgekämpft. Wärs 10 km länger gegangen oder hätt ich mich ned fehlleiten lassen wär ich 1. geworden :C     naja nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Tobi91 (23. Mai 2008)

Bald ist es wieder soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (23. Mai 2008)

Ja! Ich sollte demnächst mal melden  versuche mich an den 120km - Ziel: Durchkommen! Minimalziel für maximale Strecke, hoffentlich wirds keine Schlammschlacht sonst kann ichs gleich vergessen


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2008)

Naja, ist noch ein paar Tage hin!  
Gemeldet bin ich eh schon lange, aber ich hoff auch, das wird nicht so wie letztes Jahr, es ging zwar ganz gut - aber Spaß macht das keinen und tagelanges Bikeputzen danach auch nicht...


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Juni 2008)

Wer fährt denn dieses Jahr so alles auf welcher Distanz mit? Und was sind eure Ziele?

MFG


----------



## Tobi91 (15. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auf den 35 Km unterwegs. Ziel ka...


----------



## promises (15. Juni 2008)

wir sind auf der Mitteldistanz unterwegs, Ziel sollte relativ weit vorne liegen ;-)


----------



## herr.gigs (16. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist eher, wer fährt nicht mit... 

Ziel: Nicht allzu aufgeregt und nervös zu sein


----------



## fritzbox (16. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nicht mitfahren habe mir in Willingen die Hand gebrochen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
bist Du beim Marathon gestürzt, oder was? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung 
LG, Günther


----------



## NoBseHz (16. Juni 2008)

hey Kermit hab dich doch glaub ich bei der Streckenbesichtigung gesehen  war mir aber nicht sicher.
Ich fahr mit wie gesagt Ziel is die 120 zu überstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (16. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> bist Du beim Marathon gestürzt, oder was? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung
> LG, Günther



Ne bin so dämlich gestürzt,eigentlich mehr umgefallen und so beschissen gelandet das ich mir einen Handwurzelnochen gebrochen habe laut dem Medizinmann in Korbach im KH


----------



## KermitB4 (16. Juni 2008)

@ NoBseHZ

Ja ich war auf der Streckenbesichtigung. Gelb-Blaue Teamkleidung und ein rotes Rocky Hardtail.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob dieses Jahr wieder so eine Schlammschlacht stattfindet - ich hoffe nicht.

MFG


----------



## Fusion-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte auf der 60Km-Distanz starten.
Wegen Anfahrt+Startzeit werde ich wahrscheinlich in/um Frammersbach übernachten.
Habt Ihr vllt. Tipps, wo es nicht so teuer ist aber auch nicht schäbbig, nette Pension halt, ?   ( Vllt. trifft man sich ja in einer Pension etc. )


----------



## NoBseHz (17. Juni 2008)

Hab dich echt gesehen Kermit - ich bin der Orange gewesen. Hab dein Rad auch gesehen - chickes Teil! Echt heiß!

ja das mit Pension und so is auch für mich n Thema weil ich sonst um 6 Uhr späätestens runter fahren müsste und das vor so ner langen Strecke... weiß nicht wie sich das auswirken sollte...


----------



## madbutt (17. Juni 2008)

Bin bei der 60er Runde mit dabei...
Ziele? Einen schönen Tag haben


----------



## KermitB4 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich denke die ganzen Pensionen werden schon voll sein. Ich würde an eurer Stelle zur Not in die nähere Umgebung wie Partenstein, Lohr am Main ausweichen.

Ich würde euch ja gerne unsere Gartenhütte als Schlafmöglichkeit zur Verfügung stellen, aber da ist momentan nicht aufgeräumt 

@ NoBseHZ: Danke für das Lob!
@ Fusion: Da schau ich mir mal dein Rad vor Ort an 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (18. Juni 2008)

Also,  vor Paar Jahren habe ich nicht weit von Festzelt unter dem Vordach von Edeka übernachtet.


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juni 2008)

Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal seit 1998 nicht dabei wg. Urlaub  aber wenn ich im Wetterbericht schon lesen muss "weiter wechselhaft mit teils gewittrigen Regenfällen" weiß ich net ob ich darüber so traurig sein soll  denn sowas wie letztes Jahr oder wie letztes W-Ende beim Rheingau Mara brauch ich net nochma 

Allen anderen die dabei sind wünsche ich ne gute Zeit, bestes Wetter, trockene Strecke und ein sturzfreies Rennen!


----------



## Tobi91 (20. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts den im Moment auf der Strecke aus???


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Juni 2008)

War heute auf der Strecke unterwegs. Sie ist soweit trocken und gut fahrbar. Nur dieser blöde frische Schotter oben ab der Bay. Schanz regt mich sowas von auf. Da geht es überhaupt nicht vorwärts.

MFG


----------



## fritzbox (20. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> War heute auf der Strecke unterwegs. Sie ist soweit trocken und gut fahrbar. *Nur dieser blöde frische Schotter oben ab der Bay. Schanz regt mich sowas von auf.* Da geht es überhaupt nicht vorwärts.
> 
> MFG



Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl die machen das Extra


----------



## ko5tik (20. Juni 2008)

Dat is ordentliche Eisenbahnshotter   ( Und da oben gib es einen
Speicherkraftwerk von der Bahn - die haben Bezugsquelle )


----------



## mtbmarcus (20. Juni 2008)

Letzten Samstag haben sie angefangen ein ca. 4Km langes Teilstück im Sinderbachtal vor dem Teeranstieg zum Oberbecken zum frisch Schottern vorzubereiten. Aber nach Rücksprache der Organisation mit dem Forst wird bis nach dem Marathon nicht weiter gemacht. Ich will es ja auch nicht laut sagen. Aber da steckt schon irgendwie Absicht dahinter.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auf der 62er unterwegs.
Mein Ziel: In weniger als 4h ankommen. Damit wäre ich schon zufrieden, bin ja nimmer der jüngste.


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juni 2008)

Leider hat noch keiner gepostet, wie der Zieleinlauf 08 aussehen soll und ob es der gleiche wie 07 ist...


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Juni 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Leider hat noch keiner gepostet, wie der Zieleinlauf 08 aussehen soll und ob es der gleiche wie 07 ist...



Zeileinlauf bleibt wie letztes Jahr. Im Moment trocken kein Problem. Aber wehe wenn es naß ist. Da lauf ich lieber runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (22. Juni 2008)

Komm schon Marcus, den kleinen Rempel wirst du doch wohl schaffen und dir dadurch deine Zeit nicht versauen lassen.... 

MFG


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

So, starte jetzt sicher auf der 60Km Distanz.
Wie siehts mit der Reifenwahl aus ?
Fahre sonst eig. immer/oft NN+RR in 2.1, ist die Kombo auch für die Steecke geeignet ?


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Juni 2008)

Reifenwahl: Hab vorne 3000km Nobby Nic 2,25 drauf und hinten neuen 2,4er NN. Beide mit 2,2 Bar (bei meinen 56kg). Wehe, wenn ich platt fahr. Egal welches Wetter es sein wird, so werd ich fahren. Ich mag einfach keinen anderen Reifen haben  Keine Experimente mehr jetzt!

Übernachtung: Wir machen Fahrerlager  Mal schauen, wo ich mich da unterbringen kann.

Schotter: Ja, da wurde tw heftig rumgeschottert. Bergab vor dem Teeranstieg ist das relativ gefährlich in der Kurve. Der Belag ist aber generell kraftraubend in Frammersbach. Die Trails sind auch furchtbar ausgewaschen bergab.

Nässe: wenns so is wie bei der Streckenbesichtigung dann gehts. Ich wünsch mir aber gut trockenen Boden (2 Tage ohne Regen vorher biiiitte) weil sonst werd ich wohl noch mehr leiden....

ansonsten: allen eine gutes Rennen, egal um was ihr fahrt, kommt gut durch!


----------



## Tobi91 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werde mal den Race King in 2.0 versuchen, auch wenn er bei Schotter schnell den Geist aufgeben soll...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. Juni 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Zeileinlauf bleibt wie letztes Jahr. Im Moment trocken kein Problem. Aber wehe wenn es naß ist. Da lauf ich lieber runter


Nanana, wer wird denn da runter laufen wollen.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. Juni 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Die Trails sind auch furchtbar ausgewaschen bergab.


Naja, das waren sie auch schon vor zwei Jahren relativ ruppige Angelegenheit.


NoBseHz schrieb:


> Nässe: wenns so is wie bei der Streckenbesichtigung dann gehts. Ich wünsch mir aber gut trockenen Boden (2 Tage ohne Regen vorher biiiitte) weil sonst werd ich wohl noch mehr leiden....


Solche Verhältnisse wie 2007 wirds wohl nicht geben, dann müßte es schon seit letzter Woche Dauerregnen. Auch wenn es ein oder zwei Tage vorher regnen (nicht schütten) sollte glaube ich nicht dass es so arg wird.
Ein  an den Wettergott von jedem Biker. Vielleicht hilfts ja.

Meine Reifenwahl bleibt beim Larsen TT.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Juni 2008)

Reifenwahl für mich auf der 30er Distanz:

Vorne Raceking 2,0, hinten abgefahrener Racing Ralph 2,1

mit der Kombo bin ich die Strecke schon zig mal im trockenem und auch nassem Zustand gefahren. Sollte es allerdings stark schlammig sein, werde ich auf NobbyNic vorne und neuer RacingRalph hinten wechseln.

MFG


----------



## NoBseHz (23. Juni 2008)

Larsen TT wollt ich generell mal ausprobieren. Ich denke auch, dass es jetz bis Donnerstag nicht regnen wird bzw. schnell trocknen sollte. Wenns am 29. selbst dann 30° hat is das für mich ganz ok


----------



## Tobi91 (23. Juni 2008)

30° ist mir zu warm,  ich mags lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Juni 2008)

Gegen so 15 - 25 Grad wären toggo.

Ich geh dann mal wieder die Strecke abfahren.


----------



## NoBseHz (23. Juni 2008)

Ah Kermit du elender Fuchs  ich will se auch nochmal abfahren! Bzw. ich wär se gern mal vor zwei Wochen oder so voll ausgefahren sprich die vollen 120km. Ich glaub nämlich, dass das ver*ickt harte Kost wird ^^


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Juni 2008)

Ach war das heute wieder schön, und wir waren schön schnell. 

Vorallem an den Schotter-Passagen wird sich jeder 60er und 120er austoben können.

MFG


----------



## herr.gigs (24. Juni 2008)

Hä - *******! Ich kenne das von Wiesthal und da hat es mir garnicht gefallen. Wieviele Passagen sind es und wie lange sind die denn?

Danke!


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab ich bergauf keine Probleme mit dem Schotter gehabt, bloß da runterwärts bevors aufs Teerstück hoch zum Hochbehälter geht, da wars asselig. Aber kommt drauf an, wie du mit Schotter zurecht kommst.


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. Juni 2008)

Soviel und neuer Schotter ist gar nicht auf der Strecke. Der Forst hatte zwar vor noch etwas zu schottern aber das wurde zum Glück verhindern

Wetterbericht für Frammersbach =>KNOCHENTROCKEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2008)

Kann man sich auf das Knochentrocken verlassen??? Wäre schon interessant - grad für die Reifenwahl. Letztes Jahr wars ja nass wies nasser nicht geht - fahrbar war trotzdem alles - so schlimm ist die Strecke ja nicht. Hatte SpeedKing 2.1 drauf - durch die offenen Stollen fliegt der Dreck sehr schnell wieder raus, ich hatte eigentlich sehr guten Grip - was auch nötig war, denn die V-Brakes hatten irgendwie nicht viel zu melden in dem Schlamm. Wenns nass ist fahr ich genau die wieder, wenns trocken ist hinten eher den SpeedKing der läuft besser und von Nachteilen in Schotter hab ich nicht viel gemerkt...

Strecke natürlich die 120km sonst lohnt sich die weite Anfahrt nicht ))


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Kann man sich auf das Knochentrocken verlassen??? Wäre schon interessant - grad für die Reifenwahl. Letztes Jahr wars ja nass wies nasser nicht geht - fahrbar war trotzdem alles - so schlimm ist die Strecke ja nicht. Hatte SpeedKing 2.1 drauf - durch die offenen Stollen fliegt der Dreck sehr schnell wieder raus, ich hatte eigentlich sehr guten Grip - was auch nötig war, denn die V-Brakes hatten irgendwie nicht viel zu melden in dem Schlamm. Wenns nass ist fahr ich genau die wieder, wenns trocken ist hinten eher den SpeedKing der läuft besser und von Nachteilen in Schotter hab ich nicht viel gemerkt...
> 
> Strecke natürlich die 120km sonst lohnt sich die weite Anfahrt nicht ))



Ich glaube auf Knochentrocken kann man sich fast verlassen. Heute wird des wohl etwas Regnen. Aber für den Rest der Woche bleibt es trocken.

Das mit dem SpeedKing bei nassen Verhältnissen kenne ich auch. Komme mit dem auch besser zurecht als mit NobbyNic oder MountainKing. Ich werde Frammersbach mit RaceKing 2.0 vorne und hinten fahren(wenn ich sie dicht bekomme)


----------



## herr.gigs (25. Juni 2008)

Knochentrocken = Furztrocken?
Können die Frammersbacher vll. bis FR Abend nochmal bitte die Feuchte/Trockenheit der Strecke schildern?

(Habe mich heute sehr über die Beilage im Main Echo gefreut, steht zwar nix neues drin, aber das Titelbild ist echt sehr gut!)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (25. Juni 2008)

hatte letzte jahr vorne den 2,1er nic, der hat den dreck so gerne gemocht, dass er ihn gar nicht mehr hergegeben hat. werde dieses jahr mk 2,2 vorne/rk 2.0 hinten fahren (mit latexschlauch)


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Juni 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Knochentrocken = Furztrocken?
> Können die Frammersbacher vll. bis FR Abend nochmal bitte die Feuchte/Trockenheit der Strecke schildern?
> 
> (Habe mich heute sehr über die Beilage im Main Echo gefreut, steht zwar nix neues drin, aber das Titelbild ist echt sehr gut!)




Wenn Du deinen Teller leer ißt werde ich hier eine kurzen Bericht abgeben.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juni 2008)

Momentan schüttet es


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Juni 2008)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Momentan schüttet es



Stimmt!!!!


----------



## thof (25. Juni 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> hatte letzte jahr vorne den 2,1er nic, der hat den dreck so gerne gemocht, dass er ihn gar nicht mehr hergegeben hat. werde dieses jahr mk 2,2 vorne/rk 2.0 hinten fahren (mit latexschlauch)



Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mit Latexschläuchen zu fahren. Habe gehört, die wären unempfindlicher gegenüber Snakebites und Dornen, aber zudem geringerer Rollwiderstand. Ist da was dran? Wie sind Deine Erahrungen und was sollte man beachten? Will hier jetzt aber keine Diskussion um Schläuche lostreten.


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Juni 2008)

Latexschläuche sind ca. 50 Gramm leichter als ein normaler Standard-Schlauch. Soll heissen: 130 zu 180 Gramm

Zudem ist Latex dehnbarer als Gummi und etwas pannensicherer. Der Nachteil ist, dass er schleichend Luft verliehrt. Also nach 2 Tagen musst du mal etwas nachpumpen.

MFG


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juni 2008)

Flicken lasssen sie sich auch sehr gut, fast besser als Butyl. Nur das ewige Nachpumpen alle 2 Tage neeervt. Deswegen fahre ich nur welche fürs Rennen, so auch am Sonntag in Frammersbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Latexschläuche sind ca. 50 Gramm leichter als ein normaler Standard-Schlauch. Soll heissen: 130 zu 180 Gramm
> 
> Zudem ist Latex dehnbarer als Gummi und etwas pannensicherer. Der Nachteil ist, dass er schleichend Luft verliehrt. Also nach 2 Tagen musst du mal etwas nachpumpen.
> 
> MFG



Naja, das mit dem Gewicht seh ich was anders, meine Standardschläuche hben 130g (Butyl) es gibt durchaus auch welche mit 90-95g (sowohl Conti also auch Schwalbe) - also rein die Gewichtsfrage geht eher Richtung Butyl. Ob das Sinn macht ist ne andere Frage. Meine Freundin fährt die immer im Rennen, aber die ist auch leichter als ich und der Fahrstil etwas vorsichtiger. Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Latex - trotz Mehrgewicht, weil zum einen der Rollwiederstand besser ist, und zum anderen die Pannensicherheit doch um einiges besser. Sowohl Durchstiche als Durchschläge werden eher toleriert! Ich hatte mal einen Dorn im Reifen, das hab ich erst einen Tag nach dem Rennen festgestellt! Latex ist einfach zäher und wiederstandsfähiger als Butyl.
Fahren tu ich die Schläuche auch nur im Rennen, weil zum einen das Nachpumpen nervt und sie zum anderen auch ein Stück teurer sind, also fast zu schade für jeden Tag.
Ach ja einen Nachteil haben sie auch noch, sie altern mehr als Butyl - mehr als 1-2 Jahre kann man die nicht fahren.


----------



## herr.gigs (26. Juni 2008)

Oh Jungs - die Materialdiskussionen finden wo anders statt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber ein Tipp für Euch: Nehmt Schlauchlos mit normalen Schlauchreifen.
(Geht nicht leichter,ebensowenig pannenanfällig, Rollwiederstand blabla)

Wer erbarmt sich jetzt und fährt nach dem kurzen Sturm nochmal die Strecke ab?  Ab heute ist nur noch Trocken gemeldet, ich schätze, dass der Boden auch viel Wasser aufnehmen konnte, nach der langen Trockenheit.


----------



## single-malts (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

falls noch nicht geschehen...

hier ein Link zur runterladen von dem Track.
http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=wvqpqfwryyveecxe


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Juni 2008)

@Klaus

ich habe von Standard-Schläuchen gesprochen, noch von Light oder XXLight-Schläuchen!

@ All ich werde dann mal die Strecke bei einer Runde begutachten und nachher mal schildern wies aussieht

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Juni 2008)

Soooo....

aktuelles von der Strecke:

Strecke ist etwas feucht aber nicht schlammig. Die Abfahrten sind etwas ausgewaschen, aber alle fahrbar. Soll heissen, im großen und ganzen ist alles ok. 

Lediglich eines regt mich schon wieder gewaltig auf: Ein Stück oben ab der Schanz ist aufgrund eines Holzrückers absolut unfahrbar. Auf ca. 200 m ist der Schlamm mehr als knöcheltief und somit nur zu Fuss zu bewältigen. 

Dass sowas immer kurz vor dem Marathon gemacht werden musst, erscheint mir echt schleierhaft....

MFG


----------



## Redhead74 (27. Juni 2008)

Servus bon noch für die 30er angemeldet werde mich aber umschreiben lassen auf die 60er. hoffentlich wirds noch en bischen wärmer und trockener

bis Sonntag


----------



## Glocke (27. Juni 2008)

ich komme wieder zum fotografieren ! ;-)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Soooo....
> 
> Ein Stück oben ab der Schanz ist aufgrund eines Holzrückers absolut unfahrbar. Auf ca. 200 m ist der Schlamm mehr als knöcheltief und somit nur zu Fuss zu bewältigen.
> MFG



das ist aber doch nicht das gleiche Stück, wie im Vorjahr (da gab es so ein Extremfangopackungstück...)?


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht welchen streckenabschnitt dass du meinst, Schnitzelfreund. Ich meine oben ab dem Lohrberg, das kurze Teilstück bevor es auf den schnellen Singletrail geht.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @Klaus
> 
> ich habe von Standard-Schläuchen gesprochen, noch von Light oder XXLight-Schläuchen!
> 
> ...



Ja, schon klar, aber mit denen würde ich kein Rennen fahren. Also rein gewichtstechnisch würde ich lieber Butyl fahren, weil ich die einfach leichter bekomme, aber wie schon gesagt, Latex hat zahlreiche Vorteile...
Ansonsten lassen wir das, anscheinend sollen wir hier nicht übers Material diskutieren


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Soooo....
> 
> aktuelles von der Strecke:
> 
> ...



Ist doch wirklich blöde, dann sollen sie die Strecke umlegen - was soll sowas in so einem Marathon, insgesamt ja eher schnell die Strecke, da hab ich eigentlich keine Lust durch den Matsch zu laufen. Schade, die Orga in Frammersbach ist normalerweise super, aber hier hat wohl jemand einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht - und ich darf da auch noch zweimal durch


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2008)

Glocke schrieb:


> ich komme wieder zum fotografieren ! ;-)



Super! Und wo kann man die nachher besichtigen?


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe du machst auch von den 30er Fotos und stellst die uns dann zur Verfügung 

Wo wirst du dich hinstellen?

MFG


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Juni 2008)

Glocke du verdienst den Bundesverdienstorden damit  wo wirst du stehen? freue mich schon auf deine Bilder!

Der Forstarbeiter-Dude hat doch schon gewütet während der Streckenbesichtigung und hat anscheinend ein paar Leute nicht gesehen. War ziemlich gefährlich... 

Ich freu mich schon drauf, bin aber angeschlagen... Knöchel hat am Mittwoch was abbekommen-.- naja muss halten, fahren morgen mittag gegen 15 Uhr runter und sind dann bei der Nudelparty schon da. Man sieht sich, wenn ich dich find Kermit laber ich dich mal an  bis spätestens Sonntag, allen noch etwas Schlaf bis dahin und dann viel Spaß&Erfolg!!! Keep on rocking!


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ist doch wirklich blöde, dann sollen sie die Strecke umlegen - was soll sowas in so einem Marathon, insgesamt ja eher schnell die Strecke, da hab ich eigentlich keine Lust durch den Matsch zu laufen. Schade, die Orga in Frammersbach ist normalerweise super, aber hier hat wohl jemand einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht - und ich darf da auch noch zweimal durch



Parallel zu dem unfahrbaren Weg geht ja noch ein Singletrail der sowieso meist gefahren wird. Ist also kein Problem. KermitB4 will euch bloß etwas Angst machen Seit vorgestern hat es nicht mehr geregnet und es ist recht windig. Wird also auf jeden Fall trocken. Der Rest der Strecke ist sowieso trocken. Es kommt wohl auch nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Parallel zu dem unfahrbaren Weg geht ja noch ein Singletrail der sowieso meist gefahren wird. Ist also kein Problem. KermitB4 will euch bloß etwas Angst machen Seit vorgestern hat es nicht mehr geregnet und es ist recht windig. Wird also auf jeden Fall trocken. Der Rest der Strecke ist sowieso trocken. Es kommt wohl auch nichts mehr dazu.



Na, das hört sich schon besser an! Trail ist gut, egal ob rauf oder runter! Nur laufen mag ich nicht so arg! Und schon gar nicht im Matsch!


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ansonsten lassen wir das, anscheinend sollen wir hier nicht übers Material diskutieren



Ist auch nicht nötig, denn bei DEM Wetter das uns erwartet, kann jeder getrost seine abgefahrenen RR draufmachen und sollte sich eher Gedanken machen, wie er dem Problem des hohen Flüssigkeitsbedarfes bei 30°C und strahlendem Sonnenschein entgegentritt


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juni 2008)

Aktuelles aus Frammersbach: 

Leichter Nieselregen, der hoffentlich bald wieder verschwindet. Ich werde trotzdem meinen Racing-Ralph-Slick fahren.

@NoBseHZ: Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei der Nudelparty. Frage einfach einen von den blau-gelben Müller-Teamfahrern nach mir 

MFG


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Juni 2008)

Als Wetterfrosch taug ich wohl nicht. Viel Regen ist über Deutschland momentan nicht unterwegs. Aber ausgerechnet bei uns ist so ein Miniregengebiet


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Als Wetterfrosch taug ich wohl nicht. Viel Regen ist über Deutschland momentan nicht unterwegs. Aber ausgerechnet bei uns ist so ein Miniregengebiet



Bei uns 200km weiter südlich siehts aber auch nicht soooo prickelnd aus. Komischer Himmel, nicht eindeutig schönes Wetter. Daumen drücken...

Tante Edit sagt: Wetteronline bringt etwas von einem kleinen Tiefausläufer, der Norddeutschland streift und wohl auch weiter südlich in den hiesigen Gefilden für nicht ganz ordentliches Wetter sorgt. Soll aber im Laufe des Tages wieder verziehen und bis spätestens morgen in ganz Deutschland für Warmlufteinstrom und schönes Wetter sorgen.


----------



## masterali (28. Juni 2008)

Ja ich bin auch scho auf morgen gespannt. halb 6 gehts ca. los dann startnummer holen und dann warmfahren. Die Bedingungen vor Ort sind mir eigentlich egal, da ja eh für alle gleich. Man muss halt das beste draus machen. 

Ich wünsch allen einen schönen Marathon...


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2008)

So, 63km geschafft in 3:11, damit unter den ersten 20% aller Starter meines Geschlechts, das ist ok, auch wenn ich gerne die 3:01 von 2005 gerne wiederholt hätte.

Also der beschriebene Schotter war wirklich nicht der Rede wert, die paar 100m etwas Mehr an Kies war verglichen mit den anderen Herausforderungen der Strecke nichts. Übler war das heftige Matschlochfeld irgendwo in der Mitte. 
Grabig wie immer gut, ist aber auch ratzfatz vorbei. Wetter natürlich top und Strecke...naja, die Trails werden jedes Jahr rauher, steiniger, ruppiger. Nicht, das ich Weichei bin, aber die Plattengefahr und Materialverschleiss ist deswegen deutlich höher, und die auch niedrigere Geschwindigkeit und höhere Gefahr insgesamt raubt doch etwas den Fahrspass. Aber kann man nix machen, ist halt natürlicher Einfluss und "Verschleiss".

So, und jetzt ihr


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
mein Kompliment, prima Zeit! Gab es viele Defekte? Wie bist Du durch das Slammloch gekommen? Fahrend? Schiebend? Soll ja grenzwertig gewesen sein! Gute Erholung, LG, Günther


----------



## cosy (29. Juni 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> So, 63km geschafft in 3:11, damit unter den ersten 20% aller Starter meines Geschlechts, das ist ok, auch wenn ich gerne die 3:01 von 2005 gerne wiederholt hätte.
> 
> Also der beschriebene Schotter war wirklich nicht der Rede wert, die paar 100m etwas Mehr an Kies war verglichen mit den anderen Herausforderungen der Strecke nichts. Übler war das heftige Matschlochfeld irgendwo in der Mitte.
> Grabig wie immer gut, ist aber auch ratzfatz vorbei. Wetter natürlich top und Strecke...naja, die Trails werden jedes Jahr rauher, steiniger, ruppiger. Nicht, das ich Weichei bin, aber die Plattengefahr und Materialverschleiss ist deswegen deutlich höher, und die auch niedrigere Geschwindigkeit und höhere Gefahr insgesamt raubt doch etwas den Fahrspass. Aber kann man nix machen, ist halt natürlicher Einfluss und "Verschleiss".
> ...



Also, bin auch heute gefahren - war absolut super!
Ich finde übrigens, dass zu einem MTB-Rennen durchaus ruppige Trails, die etwas steiniger und wurzeliger sind unbedingt gehören. Sonst könnte man ja gleich Rennrad-Rennen fahren  
Die Strecke war dieses Jahr auch deutlich schöner zu fahren als 2007 - war halt irgendwie trockener  

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2008)

Jo, ein Trailabschnitt war echt super-wie Achterbahn fahren, nur genial  Das Schlammloch schaffte ich noch auf der letzten Rille fahrend  Der Conti Explorer SS hat gute Dienste geleistet dabei.

Defekte habe ich trotz der steinigen Waschbrettpisten kaum gesehen - Kompliment an alle Fahrer! Denn mit dem Material setzen sich offenbar immer mehr noch besser mit auseinander. Wenn ich da noch einige Jahre zurückblicke, als es schon beim Start heftig in den Ketten krachte und auf vielen der etwas anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten immer ein Pechvogel einen Plattfuss beheben musste...kein Vergleich.

Der neue Zieleinlauf war im Trockenen echt ok, aber trotzdem fehlt mir der letzte Kilometer Asphaltgebolze von früher schon etwas. 

Und die Verpflegung war auch super, weiter so!



Stürze: 
Einen recht spektakulären gab es direkt vor mir. Nämlich als einer noch mit einer Trinkflasche in der Hand überraschend in eine Engstelle kam und folglich mangels Kontrolle einen anderen dabei in die Botanik abdrängte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (29. Juni 2008)

Ähm fands sau gut und war auch deutlich unter meinem gesteckten Ziel von 2:45h/erste 70 Leute. Am Grabig bin ich super gut mit Schwung um die Ecke gekommen und bin dann auch im mittleren Blatt bis Teerende hoch, dann kamen die Krämpfe.... Bei der Stimmung und dem Geschreie gings auch nicht anders.

Vorm Schlammloch bin ich abgestiegen und habe komplett durchgeschoben, überholt wurde ich dabei nicht, fand ich sinnvoller, als das mein Rad komplett verschlammt gewesen wäre.
Fazit: Coole Sache!


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2008)

schÃ¶ne strecke, schÃ¶nes rennen â aber die zeitnahme passt irgendwie nicht. besonders bei der frauenwertung scheint es grÃ¶Ãere fehler zu geben â hier wurden ja auch schon mehrere plÃ¤tze korrigiert.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2008)

Also Schlammloch war nicht schlimm, mann konnte es nämlich umfahren, wie schon beschrieben - und die Trails fand ich auch nicht so hart und ich bin sie sehr schnell gefahren, miraus hättens gern einige mehr sein dürfen von der Art! Bin zwar in der zweiten Runde etwas langsamer geworden, aber insgesamt ist die Zeit sehr gut - bisher meine Beste. 

Übrigends Haferstroh meine Freundin war mit 3:05 um ein paar Minütchen Schneller als Du


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2008)

cosy schrieb:


> Also, bin auch heute gefahren - war absolut super!
> Ich finde übrigens, dass zu einem MTB-Rennen durchaus ruppige Trails, die etwas steiniger und wurzeliger sind unbedingt gehören. Sonst könnte man ja gleich Rennrad-Rennen fahren
> Die Strecke war dieses Jahr auch deutlich schöner zu fahren als 2007 - war halt irgendwie trockener
> 
> ...



Das finde ich auch! Absulut!!! Gibt genug Rennen auf Schotter- und Waldautobahnen!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> schöne strecke, schönes rennen  aber die zeitnahme passt irgendwie nicht. besonders bei der frauenwertung scheint es größere fehler zu geben  hier wurden ja auch schon mehrere plätze korrigiert.




Ich sags drastischer! BR-Timing ist das unproffesionellste was ich in meinem ganzen Leben je gesehen habe! Letztes Jahr gabs schon viele Vorfälle, das Eklat in Garmisch scheint denen nix auszumachen, da wurde Katrin Schwing als Hobbyfahrerin gewertet ohne das die das gemerkt hätten, die Siegerehrung war 2h zu spät und der Veranstalter hat versprochen dass die nimmer ran dürfen - anderen scheint das egal zu sein. Es waren wieder die selben nutzlosen Transponder und alleine in unserem Team gabs 3 falsche Ergebnisse - mich eingeschlossen (und eben die Damen). Mein Teamkamerad ist heimgefahren, da er dachte, dass er eh keine Platz gemacht hat 1. ausgehängte Liste war falsch, er wäre 3. gewesen - ich versteh nicht, wie man Rennen für Rennen so mies arbeiten kann und die Veranstalter tollerieren das ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken!!!


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Übrigends Haferstroh meine Freundin war mit 3:05 um ein paar Minütchen Schneller als Du



aha, soso.


----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch! Absulut!!! Gibt genug Rennen auf Schotter- und Waldautobahnen!!!



Ahja, da ist wohl jemand noch nie Neustadt,Siedelsbrunn usw. gefahren, wo die Strecken fast nur aus Singletrails auch bergauf bestehen...

Gerade in Frammersbach ist der Anteil von einfachen Schotterwegen und Asphaltabschnitten -relativ zur Gesamtlänge- sehr hoch!


----------



## single-malts (30. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch an Sandro S. (ihn sei es nach jahrelangem Kampf gegönnt!)
was war eigentlich mit Genze los? der hat nach der ersten Runde am Grabig abgebrochen... weiß da einer was?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Strecke war in einem super Zustand. Alles wirklich OHNE Probleme befahrbar. Nur leider gibt es immer noch sehr sehr viele "MTB"-Fahrer, die die Abfahrten mit gezogener Bremse gaaaaanz langsam runterschleichen...das macht mich jedesmal wirklich wütend! Warum fahren solche Leute MTB-Rennen? Die Abfahrten waren wirklich alle trocken...klar, Steine. Aber hallo? Wir fahren MTB...bitte jetzt keine Sprüche von wegen "morgen wieder zur Arbeit", "bergab wird kein Rennen gewonnen"...darum gehts mir hier nicht! Wer einen lockeren Sonntagsausflug machen will sollte nicht an einem Rennen teilnehmen!

Ist wirklich ärgerlich....sorry das ich mich darüber so aufrege...

Schlammloch war auch so ein Thema! Für mich einwandfrei durchfahrbar weil eine Spur war. Aber einige hatten wohl wirklich Angst, beim durchfahren umzufallen...warum deshalb dann ein ganzer Tross aufgehalten wird und dann damit zu kämpfen hat nicht umzufallen ist mir unverständlich!
Jeder der an einem Rennen teilnimmt sollte sich darüber bewußt sein, das dort nicht nur Kondition gefragt ist, sondern auch ein gesundes Maß an Fahrtechnik....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juni 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ahja, da ist wohl jemand noch nie Neustadt,Siedelsbrunn usw. gefahren, wo die Strecken fast nur aus Singletrails auch bergauf bestehen...
> 
> Gerade in Frammersbach ist der Anteil von einfachen Schotterwegen und Asphaltabschnitten -relativ zur Gesamtlänge- sehr hoch!



Schon, wobei ich die Neustädter Trails viel flüssiger fand/finde. Da konnte man es viel besser laufen lassen. Ist mir aber im Spessart erst dieses Jahr aufgefallen. Hängt wohl mit den vielen Sturzregenfällen diesem Sommer zusammen, die anscheinend viel Erde abgespült und Steine freigelegt haben. Da wollte ich nicht uunbedingt drauf stürzen und mir Schlüsselbeinbruch Nr.3 holen. In 8 Jahren Marathon habe schon oft genug Leute gesehen, die bewusstlos auf der Sanitätertrage lagen oder schreiend vor Schmerz im Dreck oder gleich im Rettungshubschrauber (Spessart '01 z.B.)
Aber kann man ruhig so lassen, dann fahre ich eben etwas langsamer runter als sonst. Bergab ganz gut im Feld mitgeschwommen, wenig selbst überholt und auch kaum überholt worden, das ist ok.

Ich hatte auch einige Bergabkriecher vor mir, aber mein Gott, wer unbedingt kopflose bergab kacheln will geht zu Downhill-Contests oder sucht sich verdammt nochmal Insider-Rennen aus, die nicht so dicht besetzt sind. Wenn man an so populären Marathons mitfährt, muss man eben damit rechnen, dass es auch welche dabei hat, die nicht in höchster Vollendung Downhills fahren. Auch dort zeigt sich Fahrkunst: Nämlich indem man überholen KANN und nicht nur fluchend hinterherfährt. Wer so toll fährt, kann auch wirklich überall überholen, oder nicht?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juni 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nämlich indem man überholen KANN und nicht nur fluchend hinterherfährt. Wer so toll fährt, kann auch wirklich überall überholen, oder nicht?



V
Volle Punktzahl! Ein Freund von mir hat auf wirklich jeder der Abfahrten gezeigt, dass die Ideallinie völlig überbewertet ist (er ist an den langsameren (immerhin so Platz 40-50 Langdistanz) einfach auf der schlechten Linie vorbeigefahren, ohne irgendjemand zu gefährden). Das gibt mir immer zu denken, wieviel man bergab so liegen lassen kann


----------



## bernardo (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte so'n Museumsstück mit Starrgabel in den letzten Abfahrten vor mir - ganz toll anzusehen. Menschen Tiere Sensationen.... 

Ich fahr net kopflos bergab- aber : SPEED IS YOUR FRIEND!!!!!!!

Manche Leute waren mit den Abfahrten schlicht überfordert....


----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich eines nicht gemacht habe, dann ist es die langsamen Vorderleute zu beschimpfen...möchte ich nur mal festhalten! Und davon distanziere ich mich hier auch deutlich!

Wenn mir die Leute zu langsam sind geh ich aus der Spur und versuche die dort zu überholen, aber so, das ich die langsamen nicht gefährde. Also keine "kopflose" Downhill-Geschichte!
Es gibt halt auch Leute, die haben selbst bei einem Marathon Spaß bergab, und der wird halt durch die "Bergabkriecher" (Ausdruck von Haferstroh nicht von mir) etwas gemindert! Es erscheint mir halt so, das diese Leute Angst haben vor solchen Passagen. Und Angst ist in diesen Fällen nicht wirklich gut für einen selbst und die anderen, die da so um einen rumfahren...

Meine Meinung ist einfach die, das sich manche da gnadenlos überschätzen mit ihrer Fahrtechnik...

Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert...und das ist kein kopfloser Spruch!


----------



## Iturriaga (30. Juni 2008)

...der hatte ja in der ersten Runde am Grabig 10 Minuten Rückstand auf die Spitze und hat dann dort abgebrochen! Er hatte soweit ich sehen konnte keinen Sturz oder defekt!


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich sags drastischer! BR-Timing ist das unproffesionellste was ich in meinem ganzen Leben je gesehen habe! Letztes Jahr gabs schon viele Vorfälle, das Eklat in Garmisch scheint denen nix auszumachen, da wurde Katrin Schwing als Hobbyfahr...



tja. in garmisch ist es mir nicht aufgefallen aber hier sofort - vor allem weil plötzlich 2 aus dem zweiten block vor mir waren, die ganz sicher nicht an mir vorbei sind  immerhin sind die beiden jetzt auch aus der liste wieder draußen. ich ahne aber mal, dass das nicht die letzten und einzigen fehler waren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juni 2008)

single-malts schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Sandro S. (ihn sei es nach jahrelangem Kampf gegönnt!)
> was war eigentlich mit Genze los? der hat nach der ersten Runde am Grabig abgebrochen... weiß da einer was?



Lt. unserem Zeitungsbericht (lokale Zeitung) hat der Hr. Genze ein schlechtes Gefühl gehabt in der zweiten Runde und deswegen das Rennen vorzeitig beendet...


----------



## Iturriaga (30. Juni 2008)

....schlechtes Gefühl....

der sah ziemlich genervt aus!!

Wie auch immer ich freu mich sehr für Sandro!


----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juni 2008)

Naja, der wird gesehen haben das er keine Chance aufs Podium hat und ist dann entnervt ausgestiegen...hatte wohl kein Bock sich durchzuquälen...


----------



## Iturriaga (30. Juni 2008)

Ich war halt trotzdem überrascht, dass er nicht mithalten konnte! Er konnte dem Platt und dem Späth schon nach 2 km nicht mehr folgen. Und zwar war das an der Stelle nach dem Start, nachdem man das Wohngebiet verlässt und in den Wald reinfährt. Da war der Rückstand schon so 50m.


----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juni 2008)

Ähm in Sachen Downhills, habe ich 2 Leute übelest laut angeschrieen, das sie mich vorbeilassen sollen. Bin dann weg von der Idealline und habe beim überholen gesehen, dass diese Genussbiker Mp3 Player gehört haben. Ist zwar bei 120km angenehm, aber im Rennen geht das meiner Meinung einfach nicht, seitdem man hört von der Umgebung noch was. Ich mach es im Training ja auch.

Ihr müsst das mal so sehen, in den hinteren Regionen ist es wirklich egal, ob man 10 sec. im Downhill gutmacht, aber in einem langen Downhill kann man schon viel zeit verlieren, wenn Stau ist. Entweder man verliert den Anschluss an eine Gruppe oder eine Gruppe kommt von hinten wieder an dich ran.

In der Abfahrt zum Grabig habe ich sicher 15 Leute überholt und mich deutlich von meiner Gruppe absetzen können. Die haben mich dann auch nicht mehr bekommen....

Direkt vor der 2.Abfahrt habe ich oben auf der Kuppe noch 2 Leute bewußt vor mich gelassen, weil ich wußte, dass die in den Downhills etwas schneller sind! Die haben sich bedankt, wir waren beste Freunde und ich habe versucht, deren Hinterrad zu halten.
So wird das gemacht - und nicht sturr den Trail blokieren!

Die Meisten checken es ja, wenn man links ruft, aber die Jungs mit MP3 Pl. im Ohr hätte ich am liebsten vom Rad geholt, die waren halt auch deutlich langsamer!


----------



## oneoone (30. Juni 2008)

Weniger gut erging es Hannes Genze. Nachdem er die Gruppe nicht mehr halten konnte platzte er vÃ¶llig auf. âEs gibt so Tage. Da fÃ¤hrt man bis zu einem gewissen Punkt und dann ist Schluss. Da kommt man dann auch nicht mit Kampf voran.â Genze musste das Rennen vorzeitig beenden.

Zitat von der Alb-Gold Seite zum Thema Genze


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Juni 2008)

Leute, was bringt es sich über irgendwelche Fahrer aufzuregen die Bergab irgendwie stören oder blockieren. Ich meine dafür fährt man Rennen, um zu überholen bzw. überholt zu werden.

Klar kostet sowas zeit, aber es gehört halt nun einfachmal dazu! Schaut euch mal den Frammersbacher Thread vom letzen Jahr an, oder dem Jahr davor, oder von irgendwelchen anderen Rennen. Es wird sich immer über dasselbe Thema aufgeregt - und was bringt es? NIX! Findet euch einfach mal damit ab und habt Spass beim Rennen.

Wie schon einige Leute vor mir geschrieben haben: Einfach Ideallinie verlassen, und gefahrlos vorbeiziehen. Ist wie bei der Formel 1 

MFG


----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juni 2008)

Im Endeffekt hast du Recht! Ich fands nur unfassbar!
Und klar, es ist überall so, Jahr für Jahr, es kann halt jeder teilnehmen, anderes als C-Klasse Rennrad....


----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juni 2008)

Klar bringts nichts sich über das Thema Jahr für Jahr aufzuregen. Mußte halt nur mal meinem Frust Platz machen! 

MP3 geht auch im Rennen, aber halt nur mit einem Knopf im Ohr das man halt gerade die "rufenden" von hinten noch hört...

Ob ich 10 sec in der Abfahrt gewinne oder nicht ist mir persönlich völlig egal. Zumindest war es das gestern. Es macht mir halt keinen Spaß, auf der Bremse den Berg runterzuholpern...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (30. Juni 2008)

Ich fand das Rennen einfach nur geil !
Die Abfahrten schön ruppig aber auch teilweise richtig flowig durchn Wald. 
Anstiege waren finde ich alle locker machbar, bloß bei dem einen ( ka wie der heißt ) hat mich der Rückstau total genervt und auch der eine etwas längere Asphaltanstieg ging bei mir sehr zäh 
Zur Zeitnahme kann ich nur eins sagen: Nur SCHLECHT, meine Zeit kann nicht stimmen, müssten ca. 3-4min weniger sein. 
Aber egal, klasse Event und nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei 

BTW: Ich stand im Block 2 der 60Km, ab wann wurde die Zeit genommen, beim Startschuss oder bei Startdurchfahrt ????


Gruß Alex
Startnummer 2572


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbutt (30. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach beim Startschuss.
Ich war relativ weit hinten beim Start und habe bei der Bogendurchfahrt genullt.
Bei mir waren es auf dem Tacho auch 3 Minuten weniger als in der Ergebnisliste.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juni 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Bin dann weg von der Idealline und habe beim überholen gesehen, dass diese Genussbiker Mp3 Player gehört haben. Ist zwar bei 120km angenehm, aber im Rennen geht das meiner Meinung einfach nicht,



Stimmt gigs, MP3 hören ist unverantwortlich und für solche ist ein Rennen sicherlich nicht das Richtige, eher ne geführte Tour oder sowas. Da hätte ich auch geschrien  Hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gesehen, dass sowas jemand beim Rennen trug. Sachen gibts  Da kann ich verstehen, dass man nur schnell dran vorbei will.

Ansonsten, alles einfach nur super! Fahrer, Zuschauer, Organisation. Naja, nur die angeprochene Zeitnahme war nur diesbezüglich komisch, dass es immer ein ewiges Gefummel für die Helfer im Ziel war, den Transponder abzuscannen und zu entfernen. Da hatte Albstadt letztes Jahr bisher das beste System mit dem Sensor, bei dem man eigentlich nur über die Matte auf dem Boden fahren muss. Aber dort haben sie auch schon ihre schlechten Erfahrungen der vergangenen Jahre weg, was die Zeitnahme betrifft


----------



## Mister P. (30. Juni 2008)

Ich denke auch beim Startschuss.
Hatte auch 4 min. weniger auf dem Tacho als in der Ergebnisliste.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (30. Juni 2008)

Komisch, ich hab beim Startschuss die Stopuhr gestartet und bin in der Ergebnisliste trotzdem 3min langsamer und das Lesen vom Transponder hat ja auch nur n paar Sekunden gekostet.
Naja, so ist das nunmal mit Br-Timing


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2008)

wann wurde die zeit denn nun jetzt genommen? beim scannen?oder beim abschnipseln des transponders? wenn beim anschnipseln des transponders war ich gut 10 minuten schneller als in der liste weil ich nach dem scannen erst mal zu unseren supportern gerollt bin ...


----------



## madbutt (30. Juni 2008)

wofür sollte denn dann das scannen gut gewesen sein? 
Also habe noch keinen WLAN - Saitenschneider mit Scanfunktion gesehen


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Juni 2008)

So, dann muss ich meinen Senf auch mal dazugeben:

Für mich war das Rennen echt ne top Sache, hab mein Ziel erreicht: ich bin durchgekommen! Hab mich zwar in der Ersten Runde dazu hinreißen lassen unten am Grabig 10-15 Leute zu überholen und dann bis oben durchzuziehen aber die dabei gewonnene Zeit hab ich in der zweiten Runde aus Kameradschaft wieder hergegeben - was nicht schlimm war! In der zweiten Runde hatte ich meinen Teamkollegen wieder bekommen und wir sind wie das Duo Platt/Sahm unseren Stiefel bis ins Ziel gefahren  eeecht ein geiles und erfahrungsreiches Erlebnis!

Zum Thema Downhillen und mp3en... Frammersbach ist halt ne Massenveranstaltung und in der 2. Runde war ja eh überall ne 40cm breite Spur - und das Schlammloch war auch ziemlich trocken gefahren!

Also ich bin echt immernoch begeistert, es war weeeltklasse


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> aha, soso.


Ja, ich kann nix dafür!


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ahja, da ist wohl jemand noch nie Neustadt,Siedelsbrunn usw. gefahren, wo die Strecken fast nur aus Singletrails auch bergauf bestehen...
> 
> Gerade in Frammersbach ist der Anteil von einfachen Schotterwegen und Asphaltabschnitten -relativ zur Gesamtlänge- sehr hoch!



Doch, Neustadt kenn ich  - geile Strecke - das sind wirkliche Trails! Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass Frammersbach doch zu den besseren Strecken gehört - gegenüber Münsingen, Kirchen-Hausen, Furtwangen, Kirchzarten, Offenburg usw. ist es technischer, wenn auch nicht wirklich schwer. Bad Wildbad kommt in etwas mit Neustadt mit - das ist dann auch etwas technischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (30. Juni 2008)

Hat zufällig jemand Fotos von folgenden Startnummern gemacht:

- 3007
- 3008
- 3026
- 3030
- 3247
- 3264

MFG


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> V
> Volle Punktzahl! Ein Freund von mir hat auf wirklich jeder der Abfahrten gezeigt, dass die Ideallinie völlig überbewertet ist (er ist an den langsameren (immerhin so Platz 40-50 Langdistanz) einfach auf der schlechten Linie vorbeigefahren, ohne irgendjemand zu gefährden). Das gibt mir immer zu denken, wieviel man bergab so liegen lassen kann



Natürlich geht das, ich hab am Anfang in fast jeder Abfahrt überholt und ganz zum Schluss auch wieder, weil da sehr langsame Fahrer von der Mitteldistanz (2. Block) unterwegs waren. Aber ich hab niemals geflucht oder jemanden angebrüllt, sondern gewartet bis die Strecke es zulässt, oft gibts doch ein kurzes breiteres Stück und das reicht dann. Umgekehrt, wenn die Verfolger im Nacken sitzen will man natürlich auch vorbei, ist ja auch verständlich. Aber es geht ohne jemanden anzubrüllen oder zu gefährden - definitiv! Rennen werden zwar am Berg gewonnen, aber wenn Du bei gleicher Kondition und Kraft viel schlechter im Downhill bist fliegst Du aus der Gruppe raus und alleine fährst Du das nicht rein, und etwas Zeit kann man da schon gutmachen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> tja. in garmisch ist es mir nicht aufgefallen aber hier sofort - vor allem weil plötzlich 2 aus dem zweiten block vor mir waren, die ganz sicher nicht an mir vorbei sind  immerhin sind die beiden jetzt auch aus der liste wieder draußen. ich ahne aber mal, dass das nicht die letzten und einzigen fehler waren ...



RICHTIG! Was mich wirklich nervt, dass die das schon seit 2 Jahren so machen und auch weiterhin machen dürfen! Warum lassen die Veranstalter das zu? Vmtl. weil sich kaum jemand beschwert und erst wenns peinlich wird wie in Garmisch, dann trifft es auch den Veranstalter.


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ich fand das Rennen einfach nur geil !
> Die Abfahrten schön ruppig aber auch teilweise richtig flowig durchn Wald.
> Anstiege waren finde ich alle locker machbar, bloß bei dem einen ( ka wie der heißt ) hat mich der Rückstau total genervt und auch der eine etwas längere Asphaltanstieg ging bei mir sehr zäh
> Zur Zeitnahme kann ich nur eins sagen: Nur SCHLECHT, meine Zeit kann nicht stimmen, müssten ca. 3-4min weniger sein.
> ...



Startschuss - wie sonst? Es sind passive Transponder, die Zeit wird durch händisches Einlesen mit einem Gerät im Ziel erfasst - keine Magnetschlaufen oder ähnliches wie bei fast allen Zeitnehmern der Fall! Also nicht wundern wenn die Zeiten nicht passen - oder die Plätze


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab beim Startschuss die Stopuhr gestartet und bin in der Ergebnisliste trotzdem 3min langsamer und das Lesen vom Transponder hat ja auch nur n paar Sekunden gekostet.
> Naja, so ist das nunmal mit Br-Timing



Konntest Du direkt zum Ablesen vorfahren, oder waren andere vor Dir, das System kommt am meisten durcheinander wenn viele gleichzeitig ins Ziel kommen!


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann nix dafür!



Ich au net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Fotos von folgenden Startnummern gemacht:
> 
> - 3007
> - 3008
> ...




http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cgi...=1214848530-9404&ls=d&nocache=1214848530-9404


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Juni 2008)

Fotos welche nix kosten meine ich!

MFG


----------



## masterali (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich war gestern das erste mal in frammersbach. Ich war auch echt begeistert. Schöne Anstiege, teils ruppige Abfahrten. Das Schlammloch war überhaupt kein Problem. Ich bin die kleine Runde gefahren (65 KM). Bin im zweiten Block losgefahren und bin nach 3:31 ins Ziel gekommen. (Kommt ungefähr mit meiner gestoppten Zeit hin). 

Besonders die Atmosphäre am Grabig hoch fand ich echt sehr beeindruckend.
Verpflegung war auch tiptop. Ich hab mich nur gefragt wer wirklich ein Sandwich möchte? Wie wärs mit Schweinshaxen nächstes Jahr? 

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder am Start.... cu


----------



## ghostclimber (30. Juni 2008)

Bin auch in Frammersbach gefahren war wieder Top Veranstaltung.
Zum Thema Kriecher bei den Abfahrten muß ich auch mal loswerden das die Sanitäter ihre Einsätze meist Kopflosen Downhillern verdanken die sich und andere (die sogenannten Kriecher) gefährten um ihre bergauf verlorene Zeit wieder gut zu machen.
Dies ist ein Hobbyrennen da darf jeder starten.
Ich möchte auch nicht wissen was so mancher Downhillkriecher denken über die kopflosen die sie fast von der Piste schießen.
Ich selbst bin nicht unbedingt der beste Downhiller aber in Frammersbach kann ich recht gut mit dem Feld mitschwimmen da die Abfahrten nicht zu sehr technisch sind. Ich konnte gestern aber in der zweiten Runde so ab Kilometer 90 nicht mehr schnell abfahren, da meine Arme und Oberkörper durch die Ruppigen Abfahten so durchgeschüttelt wurden das ich kaum noch Kraft hatte meinen Lenker zu halten.
Die Zeizmessung war leider wie im letzten Jahr wieder eine Zumutung,da meine gestoppte Zeit ca 2Min. von der Egebnisliste abweicht. Außerdem ist es auch sehr ärgerlich von der Langstrecke keine Zwischenzeiten wie früher bei Easy Timing zu haben.


----------



## BaSiS (30. Juni 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Was mich wirklich nervt, dass die das schon seit 2 Jahren so machen und auch weiterhin machen dürfen! Warum lassen die Veranstalter das zu? Vmtl. weil sich kaum jemand beschwert und erst wenns peinlich wird wie in Garmisch, dann trifft es auch den Veranstalter.



jajaja 
wer ist Bernd Rollar und wer in der Radsportakademie ?!?!?!


----------



## ctwitt (1. Juli 2008)

Hey Basti, was willst denn du mit so langen Kurbelarmen?

So lange es dieses tolle Publikum und die hervorragende Verpflegung gibt, können die von mir aus die Zeit mit einer Eieruhr stoppen . 

Was richtig schlecht ist, ist das die Kurz und Mittelstreckler bis 16:00 Uhr auf die Siegerehrung warten müssen. Die ersten drei sind um kurz nach 11:00 Uhr im Ziel bei der Mittelstrecke. Dann 5 Stunden warten. Das ist nicht gut! Wenn man dann noch drei Stunden nach Hause fahren muss wird es recht spät. Zumal man ja morgens schon um 04:00 Uhr aufgestanden ist.


----------



## Hebus (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab meinen Spass gehabt, auch wenn ich fuer die 60km 3:42 gebraucht habe. Naechstes Jahr bin ich dann hoffentlich mindestens 10 Minuten schneller. 
Ich bin am Berg nicht der schnellste und konditionell auch (noch) nicht so gut. Dafuer aber im Vergleich zu den Leuten die mit mir um die Plaetze 400-700 fahren ziemlich schnell bergab und auf Trails. Also "stehen" mir die anderen immer im weg rum. Aber was solls? Dafuer fahre ich doch Rennen. Kann ja schlecht verlangen, dass die ihre Ideallinie verlassen. Den Weg muss ich schon selber finden. Klar, wenns langsam einen breiten Forstweg hoch geht, dann koennen sich Andere auch mal kurz ein bisschen duenn machen, aber den Berg runter sicher nicht.
Die Zeitnahme hat wohl beim fliegenden Start in Frammersbach begonnen und bei Transponder auslesen im Ziel geendet. Sicher, die Zeit stimmt nicht 100%ig, aber was solls? Wenn du 3h gebraucht hast, und dir 3 Minuten zu viel angerechnet wurden, dann sind das grade mal 1,7%. Ausserdem haben die naesten Plaetze vor dir auch die 3 Minuten extra. Es sollten also keine Plaetze vertauscht sein.

Gruss

EDIT: Ach ja, auch bei mir "da hinten" haben 2-3 mal welche rumgebruellt, dass sie vorbei wollen. Die haben nicht mich gemeint, aber egal. Jedenfalls kann ich das dann wirklich nicht verstehen. Ob man nun Platz 500 oder 510 in der Gesamtwertung macht, ist doch echt wurst.


----------



## Glocke (1. Juli 2008)

Es war ein sehr interessanter Marathon am Sonntag, super stimmung am Grabig, super organisiert(bis auf zeitnahme).

Bilder gibt es leider erst in 2 Wochen auf www.motofotographix.de.tf, da ich jetzt gleich nach Gran Canaria muß. ;-) 

@Kermit: Von dir müssten Bilder dabei sein! Michael S. war auch in Frammersbach am Start, müsstest du ja kennen.


----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Ausserdem haben die naesten Plaetze vor dir auch die 3 Minuten extra. Es sollten also keine Plaetze vertauscht sein.



das ist halt leider ein trugschluss. während du noch in einer schlange wartest, dass dein transponder endlich gescannt wird rauscht am scannpunkt daneben einer durch, der eigentlich deutlich hinter dir war, nur weil es bei ihm beim scannen schneller ging. super. 

raffe nicht, warum man den aufwand mit transpondern etc überhaupt betreibt, wenn dann nicht die vorteil des systems ausgenutzt werden. dann kann man es auch machen wie beim schinderhannes - strichcode auf die startnummer und der wird im ziel ausgelesen. fertig. dürfte die startgebühr deutlich nach unten drücken und man wüßte vorher woran man ist.


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Juli 2008)

Worüber man auch diskutieren kann: Die Teilnehmerzahl war dieses Jahr nur 1900 hoch (2005 noch 2300, danach so um die 2200) Warum?

Warum jedes Jahr Trikots und nicht mal so schöne T-Shirts wie vorletzte Woche in Pfronten? Mittlerweile fährt fast jeder mit Teamtrikots, und die bunten Dinger passen einfach zu nix, wenns wenigstens mal passende Hosen geben würde.... oder von mir aus Socken, Handtücher,....

3. Und warum immer firstfactoryfoto? Ich raffs nicht, die sind sicher so fähig wie br-timing  Mal im Ernst. Die stellen sich an die Anstiege und ins Ziel und halten einfach wild drauf los. Da geht keiner in die Knie und fotographiert dich von tief unten oder geht mal mitten in den Wald in eine Steilabfahrt! Zumal auf deren Bilder bist du oft nicht im Mittelpunkt des Bildes und 2. nicht der einzige Sportler auf dem Bild.
Schaut Euch mal dein-lauf.de an. Die haben auch in Pfronten Bilder gemacht und ich habe mir welche bestellt! Sind echt besser!

Das könnte die Orga verbessern, aber die Orga echt tiptop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (1. Juli 2008)

Glocke schrieb:


> Es war ein sehr interessanter Marathon am Sonntag, super stimmung am Grabig, super organisiert(bis auf zeitnahme).
> 
> Bilder gibt es leider erst in 2 Wochen auf www.motofotographix.de.tf, da ich jetzt gleich nach Gran Canaria muß. ;-)
> 
> @Kermit: Von dir müssten Bilder dabei sein! Michael S. war auch in Frammersbach am Start, müsstest du ja kennen.



Auf deine Bilder freu ich mich schon! Machst wirklich tolle Bilder!
Viel Spaß auf Gran Canaria!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich au net



Tja, was sollen wir da machen? Könnte was am Rad drehen - schwerer machen oder so?


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

ghostclimber schrieb:


> Die Zeizmessung war leider wie im letzten Jahr wieder eine Zumutung,da meine gestoppte Zeit ca 2Min. von der Egebnisliste abweicht. Außerdem ist es auch sehr ärgerlich von der Langstrecke keine Zwischenzeiten wie früher bei Easy Timing zu haben.



Tja, sag das mal dem Veranstalter! Ich habs schon getan! Easy Timing war definitv besser - naja eigentlich ist jeder andere besser!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juli 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, was sollen wir da machen? Könnte was am Rad drehen - schwerer machen oder so?



Nö, lass mal, gönnen wir Ihren guten 4. Platz. Wobei mir da spontan eingefallen ist, was mir in Singen '07 widerfahren ist mit festgegangenem Kurbellager


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

BaSiS schrieb:


> jajaja
> wer ist Bernd Rollar und wer in der Radsportakademie ?!?!?!



Also die Initialen von Bernd Rollar kommen mir bekannt vor! Wo hab ich das nur mal gelesen??? Mir schon klar, die Radsportakademie verteidigt das ganze ja auch - hab ich eh schon probiert! Aber die Veranstalter haben ja auch was zu sagen und in Garmisch wurde der so blamiert, dass BR-Timing wohl nicht mehr in Frage kommt!


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hey Basti, was willst denn du mit so langen Kurbelarmen?
> 
> So lange es dieses tolle Publikum und die hervorragende Verpflegung gibt, können die von mir aus die Zeit mit einer Eieruhr stoppen .
> 
> Was richtig schlecht ist, ist das die Kurz und Mittelstreckler bis 16:00 Uhr auf die Siegerehrung warten müssen. Die ersten drei sind um kurz nach 11:00 Uhr im Ziel bei der Mittelstrecke. Dann 5 Stunden warten. Das ist nicht gut! Wenn man dann noch drei Stunden nach Hause fahren muss wird es recht spät. Zumal man ja morgens schon um 04:00 Uhr aufgestanden ist.



Ich wär froh die würden sowas wie ne Eieruhr verwenden, weil das tät mit Sicherheit besser funktionieren! Und das Thema Siegerehrung (die reichlich spät begonnen hat) könnte ebenfalls BR-Timing zu verdanken sein - zumindest wars in Garmisch so!


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nö, lass mal, gönnen wir Ihren guten 4. Platz. Wobei mir da spontan eingefallen ist, was mir in Singen '07 widerfahren ist mit festgegangenem Kurbellager



3. Platz - das war auch so'n Ding sowohl Altersklasse als auch Gesamtrang haben nicht gestimmt - bei mir übrigends auch nicht, und ich wäre fast nach Hause gefahren - dafür hätte ich dann die Typen beim nächsten Rennen eigenhändig gekillt! Für den 50er kann ich doch glatt neue Reifen kaufen!  Und die Tasche mit Helm und Reifen von Maxxis war auch nicht so schlecht, da kenn ich aber viel miesere Präsente -wenn ich da an den Wühltisch von SOG denke


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ist halt leider ein trugschluss. während du noch in einer schlange wartest, dass dein transponder endlich gescannt wird rauscht am scannpunkt daneben einer durch, der eigentlich deutlich hinter dir war, nur weil es bei ihm beim scannen schneller ging. super.
> 
> raffe nicht, warum man den aufwand mit transpondern etc überhaupt betreibt, wenn dann nicht die vorteil des systems ausgenutzt werden. dann kann man es auch machen wie beim schinderhannes - strichcode auf die startnummer und der wird im ziel ausgelesen. fertig. dürfte die startgebühr deutlich nach unten drücken und man wüßte vorher woran man ist.



RICHTIG!!! Wenn viele auf einmal reinkommen stimmt auch die Reihenfolge nicht mehr, das können sie bei 2 oder mehr Schlangen nie koordinieren!!! Und ich hab das auch letztes Jahr in Münsingen beobachtet - Leute die gut 100m nacheinander ins Ziel kamen waren auf der Ergebnissliste plötzlich vertauscht! Ich denke wenn man sich ungeschickt in die Schlange stellt geht das auch noch viel schlimmer!
Und ja genau meine Worte die ich schon allen möglichen auch geschrieben habe! Die Transponder sind absoluter Schwachsinn, reine Augenwischerei, wenn sie die Zeit von Hand nehmen würden wäre es kein bischen schlechter als mit diesem System! Das ist einfach nur die Leute verarscht!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Worüber man auch diskutieren kann: Die Teilnehmerzahl war dieses Jahr nur 1900 hoch (2005 noch 2300, danach so um die 2200) Warum?
> 
> Warum jedes Jahr Trikots und nicht mal so schöne T-Shirts wie vorletzte Woche in Pfronten? Mittlerweile fährt fast jeder mit Teamtrikots, und die bunten Dinger passen einfach zu nix, wenns wenigstens mal passende Hosen geben würde.... oder von mir aus Socken, Handtücher,....
> 
> ...



2005 war die EM, das war der bisherige Teilnehmerrekord, 2007 war glaub ne bayrische Meisterschaft o.ä. dabei - das hat die Teilnehmerzahl ebenfalls erhöht und das war dieses Jahr eben nicht er Fall, soviel ich weiß waren es 2006 auch unter 2000 Teilnehmer.

Tja, Trikot weglassen, Startgebühr um 10 Euro verringern - wär ne feine Sache! Weiß auch nicht, warum sich das so frestfrisst, ich glaub die will ja wirklich kaum jemand haben. T-Shirt find ich übrigends auch nicht viel besser, die kannste auch nur sammeln...
Tja und auch bei der FirstFotoFactory muss ich Dir recht geben, hohe Preise rel. schlechte Bilder, da gibts einige die besser sind! Ich kauf schon lange keine mehr, wir haben meist (diesemal nicht) selbst jemanden an der Strecke und der macht durchaus gute Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juli 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> 3. Platz - das war auch so'n Ding sowohl Altersklasse als auch Gesamtrang haben nicht gestimmt - bei mir übrigends auch nicht, und ich wäre fast nach Hause gefahren - dafür hätte ich dann die Typen beim nächsten Rennen eigenhändig gekillt! Für den 50er kann ich doch glatt neue Reifen kaufen!  Und die Tasche mit Helm und Reifen von Maxxis war auch nicht so schlecht, da kenn ich aber viel miesere Präsente -wenn ich da an den Wühltisch von SOG denke



In der Alterklasse wurde ich auch unter Jg. 66 statt 76 geführt, aber immer noch Senioren 1 zum Glück. 
Kann sein, dass auch bei mir einige Minuten unterschlagen wurden, aber ich habe meine Tachozeit im Ziel nicht gestoppt und die lief beim nächsten Tachoimpuls wieder munter weiter, als ich das Rad nach dem Ziel noch längers bis zum Auto geschoben habe. Naja, egal, Hauptsache mein Ziel erstes Fünftel erreicht 

Genau, die legendären SOG-Präsente. Bis auf den 2kg-Drahtreifensatz für die Trainingsschlampe und den Deuter-Kulturbeutel war der Rest eher als Wurfgeschoss gegen unfähige Zeitnehmer und Alterklassen-Eintipper geeignet


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Juli 2008)

@ Glocke,

da freu ich mich aber schon drauf! Meld dich mal per PN wenn du wieder im Lande bist.

Gute Reise!

MFG


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> In der Alterklasse wurde ich auch unter Jg. 66 statt 76 geführt, aber immer noch Senioren 1 zum Glück.
> Kann sein, dass auch bei mir einige Minuten unterschlagen wurden, aber ich habe meine Tachozeit im Ziel nicht gestoppt und die lief beim nächsten Tachoimpuls wieder munter weiter, als ich das Rad nach dem Ziel noch längers bis zum Auto geschoben habe. Naja, egal, Hauptsache mein Ziel erstes Fünftel erreicht
> 
> Genau, die legendären SOG-Präsente. Bis auf den 2kg-Drahtreifensatz für die Trainingsschlampe und den Deuter-Kulturbeutel war der Rest eher als Wurfgeschoss gegen unfähige Zeitnehmer und Alterklassen-Eintipper geeignet



Na Älter machen ist schon fies! Wobei 66 ja eigentlich Senioren 2 gewesen wäre! Dann hättest Du meine Altersklasse! 
Ja, wenn Du das Rad ne Weile durch die Gegend schiebst kannste es vergessen - passiert mir auch meistens. Wobei ich es dann an der Auswertung sehe, da kann ich rel. genau sehen wann ich durchs Ziel bin.

Hey ich hab da noch Zeugs rumliegen, kann ich nur noch für den nächsten Sperrmüll aufheben! Trikots in XXL die keiner wollte, sensationelle Multitools in Roststahlqualität die allerdings so schwer sind, dass man sie hervorragend als Wurfgeschoß verwenden kann - oder eben zum Ballastabwerfen - eben alles was in vielen Jahren keiner haben wollte! Vielleicht sollte ich ne eBay-Wundertüte draus machen? Aber das bringt dann auch nix ausser ner schlechten Bewertung


----------



## S.D. (1. Juli 2008)

Die Veranstaltung fand ich - wie gewohnt - genial. 
Was die Zeitmessung anbelangt, wurden mir über 4 Minuten unterschlagen.

Gruß


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung fand ich - wie gewohnt - genial.
> Was die Zeitmessung anbelangt, wurden mir über 4 Minuten unterschlagen.
> 
> Gruß



Wie unterschlagen - hättest Du gern 4 Minuten mehr? 
Ich hab grad eben den HAC ausgewertet - es passt ganz grob, lt. HAC hab ich ca. ne Minute weniger gefahren. Aber es ist ja klar, dass da Spannen drin sind - als ich ins Ziel kam war keiner da, d.h. ich wurde auch sofort ausgelesen und am Start hab ich auch nicht viel verloren, weil eben die Langstrecke nicht allzuviele Starter hatte - auf der Mitteldistanz sieht das ganz anders aus!


----------



## single-malts (2. Juli 2008)

Ab HEUTE kann man sich auf http://www.spessart-bike.de zum 13. Internationalen Bike-Maraton in Frammersbach anmelden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2008)

ich habe jetzt mal gecheckt wer in der liste so alles vor mir war und festgestellt, dass mit tatsächlich knapp 10 plätze verloren gegangen sind  weil ich wohl leider in der langsamen schlange stand. es sind fahrer vor mir, die ich teilweise schon am grabig überholt habe :-(  ... bei einem kann man auf meinen fotos bei firtstfotofactory sogar sehen, wie er bild für bild langsam zurückfällt ... im ziel hat er dann ca. ne minute vorsprung. und dass, obwohl er mich defintiv nicht zurücküberholt hat ...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,
in Willingen gibt es eine sowas von genaue Zeitmessung für jeden einzelnen biker! Damit mit kann man den Chronographen mit einstellen
Macht übrigens CH-data!
LG, Günther


----------



## fritzbox (2. Juli 2008)

Ich war verletzungsbeding dieses Jahr nicht dabei ,aber die Zeitmessung in Frammersbach war doch die ganzen Jahre immer gut gewesen oder???
Haben sie die Firma gewechselt oder warum gibt es so große Probleme ??


----------



## gaensebluemchen (2. Juli 2008)

@powderJO: Ich war als Zuschauer in Frammersbach. Ich habe mir die Zeitmessung aus Interesse angesehen. Die Zeiten wurden sämtlichst an der Ziellinie gestoppt. Dort standen in allen Kanälen Helfer, die die Stoppuhr im PC ausgelöst haben. Am Scanner wurden die Transponder den Zielzeiten zugeordnet. Es spielt damit keine Rolle in welcher Zielgasse reingefahren wird und wieviele gleichzeitig ankommen. Es gibt aber immer Schlaumeier, die nach der Ziellinie den Kanal wechseln, weil die Schlange kürzer ist, o. Ä. Für eine gewisse Einspruchsfrist vor Ort wurden die Ergebnislisten ausgehängt. Außerdem kann sich jeder hinter dem Rücken der Verantwortlichen aufregen und behaupten alles besser zu machen. Der direkte Weg ist erstens ehrlicher und zweitens lassen sich die Sachverhalte vernünftig aufklären. Das ist wie bei der Fußball-EM hinterher wissen immer alle, woran es lag.
@klaus_winstel: Dafür das alles ******* war, hast du das 'falsche' Ergebnis aber schnell auf deine website gebracht - auch noch als einen deiner größten Erfolge.


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> Außerdem kann sich jeder hinter dem Rücken der Verantwortlichen aufregen und behaupten alles besser zu machen. Der direkte Weg ist erstens ehrlicher und zweitens lassen sich die Sachverhalte vernünftig aufklären.




hallo gaenseblümchen - mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es natürlich eine rolle spielt, in welcher gasse eingefahren wird (wenn ich in gasse a länger auf das scannen warten muss als ein anderer in gasse b, bin ich auch hinter ihm in der ergebnisliste) gab es doch offensichtlich fehler  warum sonst hätte der veranstalter die ergebnisliste schon zum teil korrigieren sollen. 

was deinen vorwurf angeht hier würde hinter dem rücken des veranstalters gemosert - auch dass stimmt so nicht. der veranstalter wurde zumindest von mir darüber informiert, dass die zeitmessung den ein oder anderen schwachpunkt hat. ich ahne aber mal, dass es den meisten eigentlich egal ist, ob sie 300er oder 310 werden und deshalb nichts sagen. deshalb kann so ein öffentliches forum schon helfen, den druck zu erhöhen. wir zahlen /gerne) das startgeld für eine durch und durch gelungene veranstaltung  aber dazu gehört eben auch eine 100%ig exakte zeitnahme - die ja mit dem einsatz eines transponders generell kein problem darstellt.


----------



## gaensebluemchen (2. Juli 2008)

@powderJO: Wenn du bereits deinem Unmut beim Veranstalter Luft gemacht hast, nehme ich mich an dieser Stelle zurück. Dennoch liegst du bei deiner Wahrnehmung falsch. Also meine Beobachtungen im Detail:
Die Vorraussetzungen:
-1 PC mit Stoppuhr und Scanner, 1 Helfer für Zielzeit, 1 Helfer für Scanner pro Kanal
-Gehen wir von nahezu synchron laufenden Uhren in allen Zeitmesseinheiten aus.
-Kein Transponder fällt wegen Defekt aus
Der Ablauf (nehmen wir an, ich hätte dich gesehen):
-3 Fahrer fahren in K1 werden an der Ziellinie gestoppt und stehen am Scanner an.
-Jetzt kommst du in K1 ansonsten wie eben, du bist in K1 vierter.
-Dann kommt im leeren K2 ein Fahrer, der auch noch auf deiner Strecke fährt.
-Er wird als 2. abgefertigt, du wartest immer noch.
-Dein Eindruck: 'Der muss vor mir sein!'
Leider falsch: Wenn zum Zeitpunkt Z4 deine Zeit gemessen wird und später zum Zeitpunkt Z5 die Zeit des Fahrers in K2 chronologisch nach dir, ist er hinter dir platziert. Deine Zielankunftszeit wird nicht am Scanner gemessen, sondern an der Ziellinie. Die Zuordnung der Transponder wird in der Reihenfolge der Zielzeiten vorgenommen. Das ist das Prinzip einer Schlange oder wie der IT'ler (und das geht auch an klaus_winstel) sagen würde: FIFO - First In First Out.
Das Prinzip wird nur durch Teilnehmer gestört, die die Nerven verlieren und den Kanal wechseln, weil da eine kürzere Schlange ist. Es gibt Gründe für Absperrungen hinter der Ziellinie. Am Flughafen beim CheckIn halten auch möglichst alle die Füße still.


----------



## ghostclimber (2. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @powderJO: Ich war als Zuschauer in Frammersbach. Ich habe mir die Zeitmessung aus Interesse angesehen. Die Zeiten wurden sämtlichst an der Ziellinie gestoppt. Dort standen in allen Kanälen Helfer, die die Stoppuhr im PC ausgelöst haben. Am Scanner wurden die Transponder den Zielzeiten zugeordnet. Es spielt damit keine Rolle in welcher Zielgasse reingefahren wird und wieviele gleichzeitig ankommen. Es gibt aber immer Schlaumeier, die nach der Ziellinie den Kanal wechseln, weil die Schlange kürzer ist, o. Ä. Für eine gewisse Einspruchsfrist vor Ort wurden die Ergebnislisten ausgehängt. Außerdem kann sich jeder hinter dem Rücken der Verantwortlichen aufregen und behaupten alles besser zu machen. Der direkte Weg ist erstens ehrlicher und zweitens lassen sich die Sachverhalte vernünftig aufklären. Das ist wie bei der Fußball-EM hinterher wissen immer alle, woran es lag.
> @klaus_winstel: Dafür das alles ******* war, hast du das 'falsche' Ergebnis aber schnell auf deine website gebracht - auch noch als einen deiner größten Erfolge.




Die Ergebnisliste der 120Km war auch nach der Siegerehrung noch nicht komplett, ging nur bis ca 6.00St war wohl 10min zu langsam, ich habe auch mehrmals darum gebeten,es tat sich aber nichts bin dann etwas enttäuscht darüber abgezogen.
Wenn ich dort gesehen hätte das meine Zeit wieder um Zwei Minuten (letztes Jahr waren es sieben! Minuten, die aber nachdem ich und andere sich im Gästebuch der Frammersbacher Homepage besdchwert hatten korrigiert wurde) hätte ich mich sicherlich bei der Rennleitung beschwert.
Was du bei der Zeitmessung beobachtet hast ist mir egal. Meinem Polar Radcomputer traue ich auf jedenfall eher als den Blindgängern von BR-Timing. 
Übrigens im letzten lag der Fehler nicht nur beim Ablesen sondern beim verpennen der richtigen Startzeit die war nämlich um 8.07Uhr und nicht um 8.00Uhr wie die Schnarchnasen annahmen.
BR-Timing sind für mich einfach nur Stümper die bei einem UCI!!!-Rennen nichts verloren haben.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juli 2008)

Boah, jetzt wirds kompliziert....


----------



## mtbmarcus (2. Juli 2008)

Ihr könnt euch ja mal bei verschiedene Zeitnahmeanbietern ein Angebot machen lassen. Da wird euch dann ganz schlecht. Bei dieser Anzahl von Teilnehmern sprechen wird da dann von einigen Tausend Euro mehr wenn es z.B. eine Zeitnahme sein soll bei der die Zeit beim überfahren einer Sensormatte genommen wird. Überhaupt verschlingt so eine Veranstaltung immer mehr Geld. Die Sponsoren schauen ja auch immer mehr aufs Geld. Also muss man um dies aufzufangen immer mehr kleinere aber nicht unwichtigere Sponsoren suchen.


----------



## ghostclimber (2. Juli 2008)

Habe ich natürlich vermutet, das BR-Timing günstiger ist als Easy-Timing.
Man sollte jetzt aber vielleicht doch mal darüber nachdenken den Anbieter zu wechseln wenn bei den Teilnehmern Jahr für Jahr die Zeit nicht stimmt überträgt sich das mit Sicherheit auf den Veranstalter.
Trotz der verkorksten Zeitnahme ist für mich Frammersbach aber immernoch der am besten organisierte und schönste Marathon bei dem ich bis jetzt mitgefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich war verletzungsbeding dieses Jahr nicht dabei ,aber die Zeitmessung in Frammersbach war doch die ganzen Jahre immer gut gewesen oder???
> Haben sie die Firma gewechselt oder warum gibt es so große Probleme ??



Ja, früher wars ne andere Firma! Seit 1-2 Jahren ist es BR-Timing die auch einige anderen Rennen machen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @powderJO: Ich war als Zuschauer in Frammersbach. Ich habe mir die Zeitmessung aus Interesse angesehen. Die Zeiten wurden sämtlichst an der Ziellinie gestoppt. Dort standen in allen Kanälen Helfer, die die Stoppuhr im PC ausgelöst haben. Am Scanner wurden die Transponder den Zielzeiten zugeordnet. Es spielt damit keine Rolle in welcher Zielgasse reingefahren wird und wieviele gleichzeitig ankommen. Es gibt aber immer Schlaumeier, die nach der Ziellinie den Kanal wechseln, weil die Schlange kürzer ist, o. Ä. Für eine gewisse Einspruchsfrist vor Ort wurden die Ergebnislisten ausgehängt. Außerdem kann sich jeder hinter dem Rücken der Verantwortlichen aufregen und behaupten alles besser zu machen. Der direkte Weg ist erstens ehrlicher und zweitens lassen sich die Sachverhalte vernünftig aufklären. Das ist wie bei der Fußball-EM hinterher wissen immer alle, woran es lag.
> @klaus_winstel: Dafür das alles ******* war, hast du das 'falsche' Ergebnis aber schnell auf deine website gebracht - auch noch als einen deiner größten Erfolge.



Aha, die stoppen von Hand und dann wirds dem richtigen Transponder zugeordnet - das musst Du mir aber mal erklären wie das gehen soll! Ich selbt hab das 2h lang in Münsingen beobachtet, ich habe Bilder vom Zieleinlauf auf denen schön die Nummer zu sehen ist und dann ist die Reihenfolge in der Liste eine andere!!! Sorry, aber das passt nicht und das geht auch nicht, die Transponder sind anerkanntermaßen untauglich für sowas. Je mehr Teilnehmer da sind und je enger die Zeiten zwischen den einzelnen sind, desto schrottiger wirds! Und wenn dann auch noch nicht sauber gearbeitet wird - wirds noch schlechter.
Warum gabs in Münsingen riesen Problem, warum stimmte die Zeitnahme in Garmisch nicht, warum dauert es ewig bis zur Siegerehrung - und warum war die erste ausgehängte Liste so falsch, dass Leute heimgefahren sind, die eigentlich einen Podiumsplatz haben??? Ich rede nicht nur von einem Rennen sondern von mindestens 4-5 die von BR-Timing verhunzt wurden - dann noch die Serienwertung der German Bike Masters von letztem Jahr! 

Den direkten Weg bin ich schon mehrmals gegangen - ich hab BR-Timing mehrmals angeschrieben und immer ausflüchte bekommen, am Anfang haben die sogar behautet es gäbe eine automatische Zeitnahme und es könnten keine Fehler auftreten, nachdem sie selbst das Gegenteil bewiesen haben hieß es nur noch dieser Transpondertyp sei günstiger, die aktiven seinen zu teuer und es ginge auch so, in Münsingen hieß es, man hat nicht mit der großen Teilnehmerzahl gerechnet!
Einspruchsfrist ist gut, die haben wir schon mehrmals genutzt - allerdings weil wir wissen, dass das System fehlerhaft ist und aufpassen - aber was ist mit all den Fahrern die das nicht tun??? Die sind halt schlicht und ergreifend angeschmiert!!!

Und was soll der Spruch mit dem falschen Ergebniss - erstens ist das das richtige -also wenn BR-Timing nicht nochmal Mist gebaut hat! Zweitens ist es nicht meine Webseite sonder die vom Team und drittens was soll ich denn veröffentlichen, wenn nicht das was als offizielle Ergenissliste veröffentlicht wird? Ich hab alle Ergebnisse der Rennen des Teams auf die Seite gebracht und immer 1-2 Tage nach dem Rennen - da ist absolut nix besonderes dabei. Ich habe auch nichts von meinem größten Erfolg geschrieben, also reine Interpretation von Dir - es gibt einige Rennen die mir besser liefen als das am Sonntag unter anderem 2005 in Frammersbach - da war ich ca. 8 min schneller.


Kann es sein, dass sich hier jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, oder gar beteiligt ist und nun einfach mal die Leute die die Wahrheit sagen entsprechend angreift? Finde ich nicht besonders sachlich. Ich kann durchaus belegen was ich sage. Für einige Dinge gibt es offizielle Entschuldigungsschreiben!


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2008)

ghostclimber schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisliste der 120Km war auch nach der Siegerehrung noch nicht komplett, ging nur bis ca 6.00St war wohl 10min zu langsam, ich habe auch mehrmals darum gebeten,es tat sich aber nichts bin dann etwas enttäuscht darüber abgezogen.
> Wenn ich dort gesehen hätte das meine Zeit wieder um Zwei Minuten (letztes Jahr waren es sieben! Minuten, die aber nachdem ich und andere sich im Gästebuch der Frammersbacher Homepage besdchwert hatten korrigiert wurde) hätte ich mich sicherlich bei der Rennleitung beschwert.
> Was du bei der Zeitmessung beobachtet hast ist mir egal. Meinem Polar Radcomputer traue ich auf jedenfall eher als den Blindgängern von BR-Timing.
> Übrigens im letzten lag der Fehler nicht nur beim Ablesen sondern beim verpennen der richtigen Startzeit die war nämlich um 8.07Uhr und nicht um 8.00Uhr wie die Schnarchnasen annahmen.
> BR-Timing sind für mich einfach nur Stümper die bei einem UCI!!!-Rennen nichts verloren haben.



Danke, ich kam mir hier schon alleine als Buhmann vor! Aber ich sags gern zum hundersten mal - ich rede nicht von einem verhunzten Rennen sondern von vielen! Und solche kleinen Dinge wie die Startzeit sind schon ein Zeichen dafür, dass auch sonst nicht genau gearbeitet wird.
Hey in Garmisch war Kathrin Schwing als Hobbyfahrerin gewertet! Hat da noch jemand Fragen??? Klar die Zeitnehmer sind keine Rennexperten die kennen nicht jeden Fahrer - aber irgendwo hörst doch auf...
Apropos hintenrum ich hab auch dem Veranstalter geschrieben, in Münsingen, in Garmisch, in Furtwangen - alles allerdings erst nach mehreren Mails an BR-Timing selbst und weil sich einfach nix geändert hat - wenn das hintenrum ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## herr.gigs (3. Juli 2008)

Da fällt mir ein, in unserem Zeitungsartikel am Montag wurde eine Conny Kindermann als Siegerin der Damen auf 60km geehrt, zweite wurde Anja Grandl. Schaut mal jetzt in die Ergebnisliste und das diese Conny auf der 30km gestartet ist....
Zum Kotzen auch: Es gab jedes Jahr eine Teamwertung, welche wir auf den 60km dieses Jahr hätten gewinnen können. Und was war... br-timing hatte dieses Jahr keine Teamwertung erstellt.


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch ja mal bei verschiedene Zeitnahmeanbietern ein Angebot machen lassen. Da wird euch dann ganz schlecht. Bei dieser Anzahl von Teilnehmern sprechen wird da dann von einigen Tausend Euro mehr ...



ok. verstehe ich, dass ihr nicht mehr ausgeben könnt als ihr einnehmt. ABER - warum dann überhaupt transponder wenn sowieso händisch ausgelesen wird. dann spart euch doch die kohle für br-timing auch und löst das ganze über strichcodes auf den startnummern und lasst die dann einlesen. funktioniert ja bei anderen  veranstaltungen auch und ist mit sicherheit genauso genau bzw ungenau wie dass, was br-timing veranstaltet. der unterschied: ich weiß als fahrer sofort woran ich bin und bekomme nicht duch den transponder suggeriert hier würde eine tatsächlich 100%ig professionelle zeitnahme erfolgen. 

@ gaenseblümchen: wenn alles so super korrekt abläuft wie von dir beschrieben dann sag mir doch mal bitte wie es z.b dazu kommen kann, dass in der ersten ergebnisliste fahrer und fahrerinnen aufgetaucht sind die gar nicht auf der 60er unterwegs waren ...? willst du das auch einzelnen startern in die schuhe schieben, die "das system ducheinander bringen" 

und ganz sicher hast du auch eine plausible erklärung dafür, dass es bei ALLEN veranstaltungen, bei denen br-timing die zeit nimmt, offensichtlich zu problemen kommt...


----------



## gaensebluemchen (3. Juli 2008)

@herr.gigs: Nach Nachfrage beim Veranstalter hat sich heraus gestellt das Kindermann auf den 60km gemeldet hat. Sie hat das Ziel durchfahren sich registrieren lassen und dann gesagt, sie sei nicht die volle Distanz gefahren. Der Zeitungsredakteur hat die Ergebnisliste vorher abgegriffen, wegen des Redaktionsschlusses. Diese Information zu bekommen war selbst für mich als Zuschauer nicht schwer.
@klaus_winstel: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe die Platzierung als EINEN deiner größten Erfolge, wie - entschuldige bitte - auf EURER Website zu lesen ist, beschrieben. Darüber hinaus greife ich niemanden an. Ich schildere, was ich gesehen habe. Leider ist festzustellen, dass dein Ton unangemessen ist. Das Wort 'sachlich' klingt aus deinem Mund wie Blasphemie. Wirst du nicht geliebt, findest du keine Anerkennung, mobbt dich dein Arbeitgeber, dass du dir im Wortsinne ein FORUM für deinen Frust suchst? Ich denke die restlichen ca. 1600(?) Teilnehmer sind mündig genug, bei Problemen nach Klärung zu fragen! Du solltest sie nicht über deinen Kamm des Schreckens scheren! Wahrscheinlich ist br-timing auch für den Klimawandel verantwortlich?!

Grundsätzlich behaupte ich auch nicht, dass nicht hier und da Fehler gemacht werden! Das gilt sicherlich für alle Beteiligten, inkl. Teilnehmer! Während jedoch viele gelassen an Lösungen arbeiten, sind andere damit beschäftigt Probleme zu schaffen!


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @herr.gigs: Nach Nachfrage beim Veranstalter hat sich heraus gestellt das Kindermann auf den 60km gemeldet hat. Sie hat das Ziel durchfahren sich registrieren lassen und dann gesagt, sie sei nicht die volle Distanz gefahren. Der Zeitungsredakteur hat die Ergebnisliste vorher abgegriffen, wegen des Redaktionsschlusses. Diese Information zu bekommen war selbst für mich als Zuschauer nicht schwer.
> @klaus_winstel: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe die Platzierung als EINEN deiner größten Erfolge, wie - entschuldige bitte - auf EURER Website zu lesen ist, beschrieben. Darüber hinaus greife ich niemanden an. Ich schildere, was ich gesehen habe. Leider ist festzustellen, dass dein Ton unangemessen ist. Das Wort 'sachlich' klingt aus deinem Mund wie Blasphemie. Wirst du nicht geliebt, findest du keine Anerkennung, mobbt dich dein Arbeitgeber, dass du dir im Wortsinne ein FORUM für deinen Frust suchst? Ich denke die restlichen ca. 1600(?) Teilnehmer sind mündig genug, bei Problemen nach Klärung zu fragen! Du solltest sie nicht über deinen Kamm des Schreckens scheren! Wahrscheinlich ist br-timing auch für den Klimawandel verantwortlich?!
> 
> Grundsätzlich behaupte ich auch nicht, dass nicht hier und da Fehler gemacht werden! Das gilt sicherlich für alle Beteiligten, inkl. Teilnehmer! Während jedoch viele gelassen an Lösungen arbeiten, sind andere damit beschäftigt Probleme zu schaffen!




nur mal ne frage zur waffengleichheit ...

du nimmst an ebenso vielen veranstaltungen teil wie klaus und hast daher eine gleich hoche aktive vergleichsmöglichkeit ? bzw. erfahrung ? 

joe
(nur wegen: zuschauer in frammersbach & aktiv im forum seit juli 2008 ??? ...)


----------



## gaensebluemchen (3. Juli 2008)

@powderJO: Nehmen wir mal Frammersbach 2007. Bei diesem Wetter waren nicht einmal die Fahrer zu erkennen (siehe aktuelle Sonderausgabe der Regionalzeitung). Wie soll da ein Strichcode gelesen werden. Da ist der Transponder klar das bessere Medium, Funk geht eben auch durch Dreck. Damit die Wartezeit beim Scannen nicht zur Fahrzeit wird, wird eben an der Ziellinie die Zeit genommen. Ich kann auch nicht unterscheiden, wo Professionalität an Tansponder oder Strichcode oder irgendeinem anderen Verfahren festgemacht werden kann? Ich unterstelle den Skeptikern, dass es für sie keinen Unterschied macht, ob sie in einer Schlange mit Transpondern oder Strichcodes warten müssen. Die Diskussionen wären die gleichen! Es gibt auch Protagonisten (eigentlich besser Antagonisten), die sich das Nagelbrett zurück wünschen. Tja früher war eben alles besser!


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2008)

ohne auf deinen ganzen mehr oder weniger polemischen außerungen einzugehen - eine ganz simple frage, die sich auch ganz ohne weitschweifigen erklärungen ganz einfach beantworten lassen müsste:



gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> Damit die Wartezeit beim Scannen nicht zur Fahrzeit wird, wird eben an der Ziellinie die Zeit genommen.



wie denn wenn nicht durch scannen? was löst die zeitnahme aus wenn nicht der helfer mit dem scanner in der hand? 


ansonsten stelle ich mir langsam die gleiche frage, die dir bikehumanumest gestellt hat: über welchen erfahrungsschatz bei rennen verfügst du? arbeitest du für den veranstalter? oder gar für br-timing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (3. Juli 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> nur mal ne frage zur waffengleichheit ...
> 
> du nimmst an ebenso vielen veranstaltungen teil wie klaus und hast daher eine gleich hoche aktive vergleichsmöglichkeit ? bzw. erfahrung ?
> 
> ...



Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los das gaensebluemchen in Wirklichkeit br timing ist


----------



## herr.gigs (3. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @herr.gigs: Nach Nachfrage beim Veranstalter hat sich heraus gestellt das Kindermann auf den 60km gemeldet hat. Sie hat das Ziel durchfahren sich registrieren lassen und dann gesagt, sie sei nicht die volle Distanz gefahren. Der Zeitungsredakteur hat die Ergebnisliste vorher abgegriffen, wegen des Redaktionsschlusses. Diese Information zu bekommen war selbst für mich als Zuschauer nicht schwer.



Eine Lachplatte - klar, ich fahr über die Ziellinie und informiere mich umgehend über die Ergebnisse der Damen, hab ja sonst keine anderen Gedanken in dem Moment


----------



## gaensebluemchen (3. Juli 2008)

@bikehumanumest: Ich habe noch kein MTB-Rennen mitgemacht. Dafür aber an reichlich Laufveranstaltungen, u. A. NYC-Marathon, mehere Berlin-Marathons, mehere Rennsteigmarathons, XC-Läufe, ... teilgenommen. Dabei sind mir die unterschiedlichsten Transpondersysteme begegnet. Meine Feststellung ist, das vor allem bei den Megaveranstaltungen die Differenzen zu den selbst gestoppten Zeiten am größten sind. Das Reihenfolgeproblem lässt sich bei 20000 und mehr Teilnehmern bei den City-Marathons sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, trotz 'Nettozeitnahme'. Dort sind Startgelder von 70,00EUR und mehr keine Seltenheit. Da hier aber keiner dasteht und zählt, bleibt der exakte Platz offen. Unterm Strich ist es nicht entscheidend, ob 1367. oder 1375. Es ist für die genaue Platzierung irrelevant ob am Start eine Matte überlaufen oder -fahren wird. Allein durch das technische Prinzip, das der RFID-Technik zugrunde liegt, kann keine 100%ig genaue Reihenfolge ermittelt werden. Da braucht man nur einmal die Wikipedia zu bemühen, um nur einige Fallstricke zu begreifen. Damit sollten sich einige Mitglieder des Forums einmal genauer beschäftigen.


----------



## gaensebluemchen (3. Juli 2008)

@fritzbox: Soweit ich weiß ist br-timing aus RP, ich bin aus dem Harz. Wäre ich br-timing würde ich das nicht verheimlichen. Ich scheue keine Kritik, wenn sie ansatzweise objektiv ist! Da ich Verwandtschaft im Spessart habe, bot es sich mir als Sportinteressierten an, sich das anzuschauen.


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2008)

eigentlich wollte ich hier nix mehr in bezug auf deine postings schreiben - denn letztendlich ist es mir komplett egal, wie warum und weshalb die zeitnahme in frammersbach (und bei anderen veranstaltungen, die auf br-timing gesetzt haben) mangelhaft war. denn fakt ist - die zeitnahme war mangelhaft. punkt. aber du verbreitest hier echt nonsens - deshalb doch ein paar kommentare. 



gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> Unterm Strich ist es nicht entscheidend, ob 1367. oder 1375.



dir ist deine platzierung vielleicht egal - anderen nicht. erst recht nicht, wenn man relativ weit vorne mitlÃ¤uft bzw. fÃ¤hrt. fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich gilt: wenn ich ein rennen fahre, geht es immer auch um die platzierung. ansonsten kann ich auch 'ne rtf fahren â und der veranstalter sich die zeitnahme gleich ganz sparen. 



gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> Es ist fÃ¼r die genaue Platzierung irrelevant ob am Start eine Matte Ã¼berlaufen oder -fahren wird. Allein durch das technische Prinzip, das der RFID-Technik zugrunde liegt, kann keine 100%ig genaue Reihenfolge ermittelt werden. Da braucht man nur einmal die Wikipedia zu bemÃ¼hen, um nur einige Fallstricke zu begreifen. Damit sollten sich einige Mitglieder des Forums einmal genauer beschÃ¤ftigen.



dann poste doch mal den wiki-link, der das problem beschreibt. wenn das system fehlerfei aufgebaut und bedient wird, gibt es keine probleme die zeit vom start bis zum ziel fÃ¼r jeden starter einzeln und individuell exakt zu erfassen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest: Ich habe noch kein MTB-Rennen mitgemacht. Dafür aber an reichlich Laufveranstaltungen, u. A. NYC-Marathon, mehere Berlin-Marathons, mehere Rennsteigmarathons, XC-Läufe, ... teilgenommen. Dabei sind mir die unterschiedlichsten Transpondersysteme begegnet.



ok also doch praktische erfahrungen gemacht...

es geht mir auch weniger darum wie der jeweilige zeitnehmer das technisch bewerkstelligt,ich denke das ist dessen problem und wenn ich eine leistung verkaufe muß ich auch dafür einstehen wenn was schiefgeht...

und ich glaube schon dass es für fast jeden teilnehmer an "rennen" , der 3 stunden oder mehr mit einem anderen etwa gleichschnellen kollegen bergauf und bergab  gefightet hat und dann 10 sekunden vor dem anderen  ins ziel sprintet,wichtig ist, dass er auf der ergebnisliste dann auch einen platz besser dasteht...egal ob es dann um platz 3 und 4 oder platz 274/275 ging...

wer nicht so denkt sollte halt rtf`s fahren mit startzeit zwischen 6 und 9 uhr...die sind günstiger, weil u.a. dort keine zeitnahmekosten entstehen...

@powderjo +

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (3. Juli 2008)

Mal ein Wiki-Link zu einem Transpondersystem mit Netto-Zeiterfassung:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibchip


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2008)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Mal ein Wiki-Link zu einem Transpondersystem mit Netto-Zeiterfassung:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibchip



das ist das system, dass glaube ich auch datasport zum beispiel beim dolomiti oder beim ironman ffm benutzt. da gab es noch nie probleme bisher  â anders als von gÃ¤nseblÃ¼mchen in obigem post suggeriert


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @klaus_winstel: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe die Platzierung als EINEN deiner größten Erfolge, wie - entschuldige bitte - auf EURER Website zu lesen ist, beschrieben. Darüber hinaus greife ich niemanden an. Ich schildere, was ich gesehen habe. Leider ist festzustellen, dass dein Ton unangemessen ist. Das Wort 'sachlich' klingt aus deinem Mund wie Blasphemie. Wirst du nicht geliebt, findest du keine Anerkennung, mobbt dich dein Arbeitgeber, dass du dir im Wortsinne ein FORUM für deinen Frust suchst? Ich denke die restlichen ca. 1600(?) Teilnehmer sind mündig genug, bei Problemen nach Klärung zu fragen! Du solltest sie nicht über deinen Kamm des Schreckens scheren! Wahrscheinlich ist br-timing auch für den Klimawandel verantwortlich?!



Aha, ich bin unsachlich - das ist ja echt lustig. Ich habe bisher einfach nur geschildert was los war - und ggf. mit nicht gerade zimperlichen Worten - aber ich habe keinen persönlich angegriffen - Du hingegen hast das im letzten Posting schon getan und nun nochmal gesteigert!
Auf den ganzen Rest gehe ich gar nicht ein, meine Gründe für die Kritik habe ich genannt - da braucht man gar keine hinzuerfinden - es passieren einfach in jedem Rennen Fehler und das ist nicht akzeptabel - es wurde ja schon Besserung versprochen aber eben nicht eingehalten! Und ich bin ja nicht der einzige der so denkt.
Ansonsten stehe ich hier mit meinem vollen Namen auch zu dem was ich sage und warum ich es sage.
Ich tarne mich nicht als Gänseblümchen und als "neutraler" Zuschauer. Was soll das, warum sagst Du nicht einfach, dass Du zum Zeitnehmer gehörst oder ihm zumindest nahe stehst? Du wolltest doch dass wir offen sind und nicht hintenrum lästern, also warum nicht bei Dir auch?
Willst Du wirklich behaupten Du wärest da als Zuschauer zufällig gestanden und hättest jetzt zufällig das Forum gefunden und Dich zufällig direkt nach dem Rennen angemeldet um uns zu sagen, dass da alles in Ordnung ist und prima läuft? Sorry, ist mir ein Stück zuviel des Zufalls.

Ansonsten lassen wir das - schreib Deinen Kommentar hierzu und dann ist die Sache beendet. Allerdings werde ich beim nächsten Fall das ganze wieder ansprechen, was wahr ist darf gesagt werden - und ich denke, dass viele Fahrer sich da gar keine Kopf drum machen und die sollten das einfach wissen, was sie dann mit dem Wissen anfangen ist ihre Sache. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall froh, wenn ich von solchen Dingen erfahre - ob es mich dann interssiert oder eben nicht entscheide ich von Fall zu Fall, das liegt ganz im persönlichen Interesse...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,
...ich glaube auch nicht an Zufälle!
Vor allen Dingen erwarte ich bei einem Rennen eine fehlerfreie exakte Zeitmessung! Auf alles Andere (T-Shirt, Verpflegung, Geschenke usw. usw.)
kann ich verzichten aber nicht auf meine Zeit.....
LG, Günther


----------



## gaensebluemchen (3. Juli 2008)

@bikehumanumest: Ich behaupte nicht, dass ich alles hinnehmen muss, schon gar nicht, wenn ich dafür bezahlt habe. Jeder hat eine andere Toleranzschwelle. Ich kann aber, bevor ich in Foren alles in Frage stelle (damit bist nicht du gemeint), die Verantwortlichen um Aufklärung oder Stellungnahme bitten. Sollte das fruchtlos bleiben, kann ich andere Plattformen nutzen.

Der Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RFID#Pulk-Erkennung

@klaus_winstel: Es gibt Zufälle, von denen wir uns kein Bild machen können. Wenn du mir unsachliche Angriffe vorhällst, dann frage ich dich, wie du deine Aussage einschätzt:



> ...dafür hätte ich dann die Typen beim nächsten Rennen eigenhändig gekillt!...


 
Im Übrigen denke ich, ihr sprecht nicht von EASY-Timing sondern von ISY-Timing, wenn schon, denn schon.

Das war mein letzter Kommentar zu diesem Thema. Ohne Zugeständnisse kein Konsens. Runden kann ich besser im Wald drehen. Das ist gesünder und erfolgreicher.


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest: Ich behaupte nicht, dass ich alles hinnehmen muss, schon gar nicht, wenn ich dafür bezahlt habe. Jeder hat eine andere Toleranzschwelle. Ich kann aber, bevor ich in Foren alles in Frage stelle (damit bist nicht du gemeint), die Verantwortlichen um Aufklärung oder Stellungnahme bitten. Sollte das fruchtlos bleiben, kann ich andere Plattformen nutzen.
> 
> Der Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RFID#Pulk-Erkennung
> 
> @klaus_winstel: Es gibt Zufälle, von denen wir uns kein Bild machen können. Wenn du mir unsachliche Angriffe vorhällst, dann frage ich dich, wie du deine Aussage einschätzt:



Stimmt, gibt es - aber Du benutzt die gleichen Argumente wie BR-Timing selber in Ihren Mails - ich weiß - noch ein Zufall, aber das macht es halt wirklich schwer zu g

OK - die Aussage ist natürlich sehr kräftig - aber ich dachte, sie ist so übertrieben, dass es auch so verstanden wird. Ich distanziere mich also ganz klar von der Aussage, dass ich jemals sowas tun würde - das sah ich als Redensart an, ist aber vielleicht nicht glücklich gewählt! Was ich eigentlich meinte, dass ich keinen persöhnlich beleidige. Ich sage zwar das ist Mist was DIE machen, was ggf. auch als Beleidigung angesehen wird, aber ich denke es ist ein Unterschied dazu, das man sagt DU (oder der oder eine Name) ist ein Idiot o.ä. das ist doch wirklich nochmal ein ganz großer Unterschied - finde ich zumindest!
Ansonsten sollte ich vielleicht wirklich einen Tick sachlicher bleiben, aber ich bin auch von den vielen Versuchen an der Sache was zu ändern frustriert und nicht mehr so sachlich wie ich das beim 1. Fall sicher noch war!

Und falls mit dem Satz "bevor ich in Foren alles in Frage stelle (damit bist nicht du gemeint), die Verantwortlichen um Aufklärung oder Stellungnahme bitten" ich gemeint bin, ist ja gut, weil genau das hab ich schon mehrfach getan - also darf ich ja jetzt "andere Plattformen nutzen" - was ich hier ja auch getan habe! Also alles im Lot!


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> @klaus_winstel: Es gibt Zufälle, von denen wir uns kein Bild machen können. Wenn du mir unsachliche Angriffe vorhällst, dann frage ich dich, wie du deine Aussage einschätzt:



Bei uns im Beruf in der Autowerkstatt fallen täglich unter Kollegen solche Sätze, und wenn ich genauso alles für bare Münze halten würde wie gaenseblümchen, dann müsste ich jeden Morgen Todesangst haben 
Will sagen: Das hat Klaus scherzhaft gemeint, genauso wie meine Aussage, diverse schwergewichtige, unbrauchbare Präsente eines anderen Veranstalters als Wurfgeschosse zu benutzen


----------



## aka (3. Juli 2008)

gaensebluemchen schrieb:


> ....
> Ich kann aber, bevor ich in Foren alles in Frage stelle (damit bist nicht du gemeint), die Verantwortlichen um Aufklärung oder Stellungnahme bitten.
> ...



Also in meinem Fall (Ice Rider '08 Ergebnisliste) kann ich sagen, dass man sich genau das bei BR Timing getrost sparen kann, warte immer noch auf Antwort.

Ich kann den Frust ueber die mittlerweile gut nachvollziehen.
Fuer mich ist Fakt: Zeitnahme kann gut und plausibel funktionieren, allerdings in der Regel nicht bei denen.


----------



## schubduese (3. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Zeitmessung:

- In meinem Fall (120 km) weicht die Zeit auf der Ergebnisliste nur um 20 Sekunden von meiner Tacho-Zeit ab. Allerdings musste ich bei der Zielankunft auch nicht warten. Ich nehme an, dass das Problem (= Stau) erst bei den vielen Leuten von der 60er Strecke auftritt.

- Grundsätzlich wäre mir die Zeitmessung mit der Matte zum drüberfahren schon lieber. Ich nehme an, dass sie deutlich weniger Anlass für fehlerhafte Zeiterfassung bietet. Auch Zwischen/Kontrollstellen lassen sich so wohl besser realisieren.

- Andererseits ist das Kostenargument nicht zu verachten.

- Vielleicht könnte es einen Kompromiss darstellen, wenn mehr Scannergassen im Ziel eingerichtet werden, so dass die Wartezeit zwischen Zielankunft und Scannen möglichst stark verkürzt wird. Den Transponder könnte man ja weiter hinten in der Gasse abschneiden, was die Wartezeit zusätzlich verkürzen dürfte. 
Weiterhin könnte ich mir ein Verfahren vorstellen, mit dem die richtige Reihenfolge auf jeden Fall, und die Ankunftszeit eventuell ein wenig zu spät erfasst wird. Wie das aussehen könnte erspar ich mir an dieser Stelle.

- Für mich spielt es sehr wohl eine ganz entscheidende Rolle, ob ich im Ziel den Platz 150 oder 151 habe. Weniger wegen der eigentlichen Platzierung. Aber wenn ich auf der letzten Abfahrt mit einem geschickten Manöver noch jemanden überholt habe, oder auf der Zielgeraden niedergesprintet habe, dann will ich gefälligst VOR dieser Person in der Liste stehen!!!


Zum Rennen allgemein:

- Bin jetzt schon öfters mitgefahren, und bis auf die selbstauflösenden Startnummern vom letzten Mal, gab es für mich nie den kleinsten Anlass für Beschwerden.

- Ich finde die Organisation ausgezeichnet, und trotz der Größe der Veranstaltung schaffen die Orga-Leute es, eine schöne, familiäre Atmosphäre zu erzeugen. Sowas habe ich bei noch keinem anderen Rennen erlebt!

- Das Trikot gefällt mir auch, ich würde es mir auch extra kaufen. Das ist meine Trophäe, da bin ich stolz drauf! Ein z.B. Protective Trikot kann ich überall kaufen. Aber das Frammersbach-Trikot gibt´s nur dort fürs mitfahren. Und wenn jemand fragt, dann erzähl ich dem gern, welche Strecke ich gefahren bin! *angeb* Dass so viele ein Teamtrikot haben dürfte wohl für die ganz schnellen Fahrer recht oft zutreffen, aber sicher n icht für das Gros des Teilnehmerfelds. Oder warum waren dieses Jahr so viele mit dem Trikot von Vorjahren/ diesem Jahr unterwegs!?!

- 45 Euro Startgeld finde ich ein Schnäppchen dafür, was alles geboten wird (Nudelparty, Unterwegs- und Zielverpflegung, Streckenorga und -sicherung, Trikot, und, und, und)

Ich möchte mich daher sehr herzlich bei den Veranstaltern und vor allem den ganzen ehrenamtlichen Helfern bedanken, die da bestimmt einen beachtlichen Teil ihrer Freizeit opfern! 
Das muss hier mal ganz laut gesagt werden, bei dem ganzen Gestänker!


[Nein, ich komm nicht aus Frammersbach, und bin dort mit niemand befreundet/verwandt.]


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Juli 2008)

schubduese schrieb:


> Zum Thema Zeitmessung:
> 
> - In meinem Fall (120 km) weicht die Zeit auf der Ergebnisliste nur um 20 Sekunden von meiner Tacho-Zeit ab. Allerdings musste ich bei der Zielankunft auch nicht warten. Ich nehme an, dass das Problem (= Stau) erst bei den vielen Leuten von der 60er Strecke auftritt.
> 
> ...



Ähm bei Gestänker fühl ich mich angesprochen!  Deshalb nur ganz kurz - ich habe (vor der Aktion hier im Forum) eine Mail an den Veranstalter geschrieben - und bevor ich ein Wort über die Zeitnahme verloren habe, hab ich erstmal das Gute hervorgehoben, ich glaub ich war jetzt das 5. mal in Frammersbach und ich kenne in Deutschland kein weiteres Rennen mit einem Stück wie dem Grabig - da bekommst Du echt Gänsehaut! Kein anderes Rennen hat dermaßen gut geplante und durchorganisierte Verpflegungen - immer da wo man langsam ist (es gab auch schonmal ein Rennen wo man bei der Verpflegung gut 40km/h drauf hatte  - gab beim Becher greifen nie riesen Sauerei!), 2 Reihen mit Helfern, jeder schreit Dir zu was er hat - überall gibts Flaschen - allererste Sahne!
Und danach hab ich die Zeitnahme angesprochen und das was eben mit den Platzierungen passiert ist!
Also ja, Frammersbach hat ne super Organisation - das waren über 800 Leute die da helfen - das muss man sich mal vorstellen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (3. Juli 2008)

Hey Klaus,

du brauchst dich doch nicht bei jedem Posting rechtfertigen, da kommst du ja nicht mehr zum Trainieren . Apropos trainieren. Trainiert ihr Samstag? und wann?

Übrigens finde ich Frammersbach super!! Nur ist es nicht das einzige Rennen mit super Betreuung. Es gibt nicht viele aber es gibt sie z.B. Plettenberg auch! Da haben die Helfer an der Strecke so tolle Schürzen um an dennen man erkennen kann was in der gereichten Flasche ist.


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2008)

Genau, nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen. Meine Direktvorbereitung für Albstadt 08 läuft und Frammersbach ist abgehakt. Wobei...ist die Strecke eigentlich immer die gleiche geblieben die ganzen Jahre über? Ich hatte zumindest immer 63km auf'm Tacho, dieses Jahr nur 61km


----------



## bernardo (4. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Genau, nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen. Meine Direktvorbereitung für Albstadt 08 läuft und Frammersbach ist abgehakt. Wobei...ist die Strecke eigentlich immer die gleiche geblieben die ganzen Jahre über? Ich hatte zumindest immer 63km auf'm Tacho, dieses Jahr nur 61km




Die Strecke HAT sich geändert. früher ist man nach der letzten Wiesenabfahrt  über so ne kleine Holzbrücke gefahren- dann gings auf Asphalt bis zum Sportplatz...


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Juli 2008)

bernardo schrieb:


> Die Strecke HAT sich geändert. früher ist man nach der letzten Wiesenabfahrt  über so ne kleine Holzbrücke gefahren- dann gings auf Asphalt bis zum Sportplatz...



So und jetzt frag dich mal, ob das 2km ausmacht, ob man direkt am Bach zum Ziel fährt oder oberhalb des Baches.... ohhhhhhh man!


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juli 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hey Klaus,
> 
> du brauchst dich doch nicht bei jedem Posting rechtfertigen, da kommst du ja nicht mehr zum Trainieren . Apropos trainieren. Trainiert ihr Samstag? und wann?
> 
> Übrigens finde ich Frammersbach super!! Nur ist es nicht das einzige Rennen mit super Betreuung. Es gibt nicht viele aber es gibt sie z.B. Plettenberg auch! Da haben die Helfer an der Strecke so tolle Schürzen um an dennen man erkennen kann was in der gereichten Flasche ist.



Doch zwischendrin reichts noch ab und an!  Meine Trainingstermine halte ich schon noch ein . Ja, Gerhard ist zwar weg, aber es sind schon noch einige da. Abfahrt 13:00 Uhr Calwer Tor.

Plettenberg kenn ich gar nicht, hört sich gut an, musst Du mir mal mehr drüber sagen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Genau, nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen. Meine Direktvorbereitung für Albstadt 08 läuft und Frammersbach ist abgehakt. Wobei...ist die Strecke eigentlich immer die gleiche geblieben die ganzen Jahre über? Ich hatte zumindest immer 63km auf'm Tacho, dieses Jahr nur 61km



Also ich hab mit einem Kumpel auch überlegt, ich glaub sie war ein bischen anders, ist man früher nicht mal um den Stausee herumgefahren??? Viel ist es nicht, aber ich glaub ein bischen anders war sie!

Der Schluss war auch anders, aber das macht definitiv nicht viel aus...


----------



## NoBseHz (6. Juli 2008)

trainiert ihr zusammen oder wie? Wo denn? 
Klaus, du musst nicht immer die kompletten Texte zitieren das sieht einfach kacke aus und kostet nur Zeit beim Laden (scheiß lahmes Inet!) und außerdem musst du ja nicht immer alles in verschiedene Posts packen nacheinander, wie wärs mal mit einem für mehrere Antworten ^^


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Klaus,

2005 war die Strecke noch ein bischen anders stimmt. Da ging es einmal um den Stausee herum und dann wieder ein Stück auf dem Weg herunter der zur Staustufe hinaufführte. Damit es keinen Begegnungsverkehr zwischen den Bergauffahrenden und Bergabfahrenden gibt wurde der Weg mit Pylonen oder Flatterband abgegrenzt. 
Hier gibts noch die alte Strecke: http://www.bnmsp.de/vereine/spessarthoppers/tour06/karte.htm
Und zum Vergleich die Strecke seit 2006: http://spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Strecke/alle_Stecken/alle_stecken.html


----------



## Fusion-Racer (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auf meinem GARMIN 61Km und 1580Hm.
Also war die Ausschreibung nicht ganz genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Juli 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> trainiert ihr zusammen oder wie? Wo denn?
> Klaus, du musst nicht immer die kompletten Texte zitieren das sieht einfach kacke aus und kostet nur Zeit beim Laden (scheiß lahmes Inet!) und außerdem musst du ja nicht immer alles in verschiedene Posts packen nacheinander, wie wärs mal mit einem für mehrere Antworten ^^


Naja, ab und zu schaut Hr. CTWITT mal vorbei 

Hi, hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber dann blickts eigentlich keiner mehr (also mit einem Post für alle Antworten), finde es übersichtlicher, wenn man auf jeweils ein Posting antwortet, derjenige sieht das dann ja sofort, der Rest kann überlesen werden. Texte beschneiden macht da schon Sinn - da haste recht.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2008)

Rusher schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> 2005 war die Strecke noch ein bischen anders stimmt. Da ging es einmal um den Stausee herum und dann wieder ein Stück auf dem Weg herunter der zur Staustufe hinaufführte. Damit es keinen Begegnungsverkehr zwischen den Bergauffahrenden und Bergabfahrenden gibt wurde der Weg mit Pylonen oder Flatterband abgegrenzt.
> Hier gibts noch die alte Strecke: http://www.bnmsp.de/vereine/spessarthoppers/tour06/karte.htm
> Und zum Vergleich die Strecke seit 2006: http://spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Strecke/alle_Stecken/alle_stecken.html



Ok, die Strecke ist klar anderst als die =>2005, ganz besonders um den Stausee, da wird im Wald ein komplett anderer Bogen gefahren. Mir war auch so, dass es unterhalb der Stauseeböschung es noch ne ganze Weile eben auf Schotterweg langging, aber diesmal gings sofort wieder in den Wald auf die Trails.


----------



## herr.gigs (7. Juli 2008)

Seid ihr deshalb auch der selben Meinung wie ich, dass man seit 2006 etwas länger für die Runde brauch...? Wenn ich mir den Bogen so anschaue, ist das schon ein Stück und HM sind es nach dem Stausee auch etwas mehr.
Habe mich nämlich schon über die Zeiten Mancher von 2005 und 2008 gewundert!
Ah, sehe aber auch gerade, dass der 2.Anstieg verkürzt wurde


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juli 2008)

Mal die Siegerzeiten der versch. Jahre vergleichen, die sind auch ein guter Indikator für so manche versteckte Streckenänderung.

Edit, hier die Siegerzeiten:

120km
2005: 4:31
2008: 4:35

60km
2005 2:16
2008 2:21

Beides bei optimalen Bedingen, trockener Boden und sehr warm. Demnach, etwas etwas länger oder kürzer mit knackigeren Trailanteilen, wobei mir letzteres am plausibelsten erscheint, auch in Anbetracht meiner 61km auf'm Tacho. Sonst hatte ich immer 63km.


----------



## herr.gigs (7. Juli 2008)

Hey Klaus,
verräts du mir mal bitte, wie lange du für die 1.Runde gebraucht hast und wieviele min. du ca. abziehen würdest, wenn du nur die 60km gefahren wärst. (nur so für mich zum vergleich mit anderen Personen, falls ich mich mal auf die 120km getraue)
Danke!


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Hey Klaus,
> verräts du mir mal bitte, wie lange du für die 1.Runde gebraucht hast und wieviele min. du ca. abziehen würdest, wenn du nur die 60km gefahren wärst. (nur so für mich zum vergleich mit anderen Personen, falls ich mich mal auf die 120km getraue)
> Danke!



Das 1. ist einfach, das sagt mir der HAC. Das waren 2:42h (hundertpro kann ich es nicht sagen, nehme halt einfach den tiefsten Punkt im Höhenprofil), das wäre dann bei 62,5km gewesen. Die 2. Runde ist ja ein ganzes Stück kürzer weil man direkt nach dem Ort bergauf fährt, ohne die Runde auf Asphalt.
Das mit dem Abziehen ist schwer. Ich weiß nicht ob ich wirklich so viel schneller könnte, klar man lässt sich immer etwas Reserve, schließlich will man die 2. Runde ja auch noch schaffen - aber ob das jetzt 5min ausmacht oder gar 10 kann ich echt nicht sagen. Meine Zeit 2004 auf der 60er war 2:39:37 - inzwischen müsste ich ein bischen schneller sein, aber ich fahr auch meist länger, d.h. man speziallisiert sich doch etwas...


Also ich hab jetzt auch mal meine HAC Aufzeichnungen verglichen:
2005 warns 120,8km und 3288Hm
2008 warns 122,4km und 3253Hm
also ehrlich gesagt beides nicht so gravierend im Unterschied. Trotzdem war ich etwa 8-9min langsamer - aber das kann viele Gründe haben, ist echt schwer einzuschätzen, aber ich würde sagen mir kommt's inzwischen einfach einen Tick langsamer vor als früher, aber wirklich belegen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (7. Juli 2008)

Ok Klaus, dachte nur dass du einer von denen bist die vll nur drauf aus sind Posts zu sammeln  Stimmt schon mit der Übersichtlichkeit - du antwortest ja auch ausführlich!
Gehst ja ziemlich ab mit 2:40. Also wir sind bei der Streckenbesichtigung 2:50 gefahren auf die 60km bei guten Bedingungen und ich muss sagen viel mehr hatte ich nich das Gefühl rausholen zu können ^^ Beim 120ger Rennen weiß ich nich wie lang ich gebraucht hab - bis auf Puls ging mein MHR 2006 nicht (Der neue ist schon unterwegs aber dauert noch :/). Team Woba muss ja richtig gut sein wenn ihr da so schnell unterwegs seit


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juli 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ok Klaus, dachte nur dass du einer von denen bist die vll nur drauf aus sind Posts zu sammeln  Stimmt schon mit der Übersichtlichkeit - du antwortest ja auch ausführlich!
> Gehst ja ziemlich ab mit 2:40. Also wir sind bei der Streckenbesichtigung 2:50 gefahren auf die 60km bei guten Bedingungen und ich muss sagen viel mehr hatte ich nich das Gefühl rausholen zu können ^^ Beim 120ger Rennen weiß ich nich wie lang ich gebraucht hab - bis auf Puls ging mein MHR 2006 nicht (Der neue ist schon unterwegs aber dauert noch :/). Team Woba muss ja richtig gut sein wenn ihr da so schnell unterwegs seit



Nein wirklich nicht. Ist für mich bequemer und ich dachte auch übersichtlicher - alles Geschmacksache. Kann schon auch @Anton @Berta @Cäsar schreiben wenn das als sinnvoller erachtet wird, aber für den einzelnen, also dem ich dann antorte dürfte es fast schlechter lesbar sein. Mir ists egal 
Du ich fahr Rennen seit 2001 Rennen - seither ist es jedes Jahr ein bischen besser geworden (Ausnahme 2006, da hab ich gebaut)  - Aber das dürfte jetzt dann auch irgendwann vorbei sein - das Alter wird sich schon irgendwann bemerkbar machen. 
Ansonsten ist das Team dieses Jahr komplett gut drauf, aber was uns wichtiger ist, wir haben alle Spaß am Biken sind eigentlich gern in Trails unterwegs (machen den Schwarzwald unsicher) und passen auch so gut zusammen!


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2008)

übrigens: weder der veranstalter noch br-timing haben bisher auf meine mails bezüglich zeitnahme reagiert. keine zeile, nichts. die einzige reaktion von br-timing und/oder veranstaler bleibt wohl das merkwürdige ausreden-geposte von gänseblümchen ...


----------



## herr.gigs (8. Juli 2008)

Da darfst du dich nicht wundern, vom veranstalter habe ich auch nie was gehört, die haben wahrscheinl. zu viel mit ihrer guten orga zu tun... 

@Klaus: Habe auch 2:42h gebraucht, lief zwar nicht so rund wg. kotzerei und krämpfen, aber vll. traue ich mir nä. jahr mal die 120km zu. Ich hatte schon fast an 20min mehr für die 2.Runde eingeplant, mal sehen!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (8. Juli 2008)

Hat zufällig jemand ne OVL / GPS-Datei von der 60er Runde?

Hätte Interesse an der Datei. Bitte PN!

Thx!
MoW!


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> übrigens: weder der veranstalter noch br-timing haben bisher auf meine mails bezüglich zeitnahme reagiert.



Ich hatte direkt am Tag danach gemailt und auch eine Antwort vom "Chef-Organisator" selbst bekommen. Etwas zurückhaltend, aber schon OK. Er muss das ja schon erstmal selbst prüfen, bevor er sich da genauer äußert. Denke auch dass es trotzdem gut ist wenn sich mehrere melden, damit wird dann klar, dass das keine einzelnen Nörgler sind...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> @Klaus: Habe auch 2:42h gebraucht, lief zwar nicht so rund wg. kotzerei und krämpfen, aber vll. traue ich mir nä. jahr mal die 120km zu. Ich hatte schon fast an 20min mehr für die 2.Runde eingeplant, mal sehen!



Naja, die Krämpfe hatte ich dann gleich nach den 2:42h - beim 1. Anstieg in der 2. Runde . Deshalb war die auch ein ganzes Stück langsamer. Die 120km sind irgendwo auch Kopfsache, vor allem wenn man 2 Runden fahren muss, weil man dann genau weiß, das muss ich alles nochmal - da ist ein langer Kurs irgendwie nicht so hart . Ansonsten kommts halt drauf an was einem mehr liegt, bei mir sinds schon die langen Distanzen - ich bin beim Start einfach etwas langsamer und brauch ne Weile bis ich in Schwung komme.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2008)

Glocke schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es leider erst in 2 Wochen auf www.motofotographix.de.tf, da ich jetzt gleich nach Gran Canaria muß. ;-)



wie sieht es denn aus mit den fotos ...?


----------



## KermitB4 (7. August 2008)

Genau das habe ich mir gestern auch gedacht


----------



## NoBseHz (8. August 2008)

PR-Gag für die Website?  nein Scherz, ich warte auch ein wenig auf die Bilder 

übrigens schaut jetzt nochmal eure Ergebnisse nach bei BR-Timing, ihr werdet lachen aber ich bin 12. meiner Altersklasse auf einmal. Total bodenlos, hoffentlich ändert sich nächstes Jahr vieles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (8. August 2008)

> PR-Gag für die Website?



.. da ich meine Bilder ja nicht verkaufe, brauche ich keine PR für die Bilder zu machen weil ich eh nichts davon habe. 

Ist halt auch bisschen arbeit 3-400 Bilder auszusortieren, zu bearbeiten und Online zu stellen, und das bei 30° wo man auch andere sachen machen kann! Wem es zu lange dauert der kann seine Cam ja demnächst auf selbstauslöser stellen und sehen was dabei rauskommt. ;-) ;-)


----------



## NoBseHz (8. August 2008)

Is doch klar is ja auch verständlich! Ich wart ja gespannt und ned irgendwie genervt oder so. Mach ruhig noch n weng was anderes dann bleibt bei mir die Spannung noch hoch  auf jeden Fall sind deine Fotos immer super


----------



## KermitB4 (8. August 2008)

Da kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen!

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Glocke (8. September 2008)

So, die Frammersbach Bilder sind nun Online. 

Hat zwar lange gedauert, aber ich hoffe sie gefallen euch trotzdem.

Peace ! ;-)


----------



## NoBseHz (8. September 2008)

Sehr gute Fotos, super Bilder vom Grabig >>>> danke - peace out


----------



## Glocke (9. September 2008)

nochmal hochkick ! ;-)


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. September 2008)

Glocke schrieb:


> So, die Frammersbach Bilder sind nun Online.
> 
> Hat zwar lange gedauert, aber ich hoffe sie gefallen euch trotzdem.



Die Bilder sind wirklich gut, gefallen mir echt auch von der Machart und den Perspektiven her!
Nur find ichs unfair, dass ich die Gabi stundenlang am Hinterrad habe und dann kommt so ein Bild:




wo von mir ein bischen Hinterrad und Hinterteil zu sehen ist! Frechheit! ))


----------



## NoBseHz (10. September 2008)

ich find die Frechheit dadran, dass du vor mir warst


----------



## Glocke (11. September 2008)

@Nobsehz: Der schneller fährt meistens vorne ! ;-) 
@Klaus: bei der Auswahl Frau vs Mann, was würdest du fotografieren ?? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (11. September 2008)

stimmt schon  die Woba Leute sind auch verdammt fix!


----------



## herr.gigs (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Boys and Girls, bald ist es wieder soweit...

und da mich zur Zeit eine schei... Erkältung flachgelegt hat (fährt man doch im Winter bei Schneematsch und Minus-Graden, da passiert nix...) und ich mich jetzt daheim langweile, hier mal alle Streckenänderungen für dieses Jahr (ich war am letzten SA zur offiziellen Streckenbesichtigung):

Erster Berg: Es geht erstmal wie gewohnt hoch, weiter oben dann geht es anstatt den Vorjahren an einer Gabelung nicht mehr links, sondern rechts rum. 2-3km Später kommt man dann wieder auf die alte Strecke, nur fährt man auf dieser dieses Jahr entgegengesetzt. Gleich danach geht es einen neuen Trail rein. Das ist die erste Abfahrt. An dessen Ende geht es scharf rechts auf einen frisch geschotterten Weg, der schlängelt sich dann ein paar KM. Nach ca. 12-13KM kommt man wieder auf die alte Strecke. Hier gehts dann weiter mit der flachen Abfahrt (3-Meter weg) zur Spitzkehre unterhalb des 2. Berges. Bis hier hin dürften es ca. 4-5km mehr sein als im letzten Jahr.

Nach der Abfahrt vom 3. Berg kam ja immer nochmal zum unteren Stausee ein kleiner Trail. Den gibt es nicht mehr, stattdessen gleich in der Nähe einen Neuen, nur verläuft dieser nicht wie der Alte am Hang entlang, sondern geht senkrecht links runter. Ist auch ein Holzrückeweg, da liegt etwas Geäst. Weiter gehts dann wie gewohnt hoch zum oberen Wasserbecken.

Nä. Änderung, der Grabig fällt weg!




















Scherz  Aber der letzte Anstieg ist kürzer geworden. Anstatt der insg. 5900m bis zum Eichenberggipfel sind es jetzt nur noch 4300m. Die 1. Hälfte vom Anstieg ist wie in den Vorjahren, weiter oben fällt aber das Geschlängel auf den Schotterwegen weg. Und irgendwann geht es links vom Schotterweg steil und senkrecht einen Trail rein, der auf den Gipfel führt. Der Rest wieder wie letztes Jahr.

Zieleinlauf wird nicht mehr im Stadion sein, sondern dirket am Marktplatz, genauso wie bei der Trans Germany, die eine Woche vorher gastiert. Das Festzelt gibt es dann auch nicht mehr, Biergondeln usw. wie bei der Transe stattdessen.

Die Langstrecke wird den allerletzten Anstieg nur bis nach dem Grabig fahren und nicht wie in der ersten Runde ganz hoch. Da soll es dann auf einem Schotterweg direkt ins Ziel gehen. 

Die Mittel-Strecke ist insg. ca. 4km länger geworden und hat lt. den Guides vom SA auch 80HM  mehr. Die rechnen also damit, dass die Fahrzeiten 4-6min. länger sein dürften, als letztes Jahr (deren Einschätzung, ich kanns nicht beurteilen)


----------



## NoBseHz (17. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Info!
Ist ja lahm in der 2. Runde nicht mehr ganz hoch zu fahren, der Berg ist doch gerade der intressante! 
Mich hält zur Zeit auch eine Entzüdung im Hals im Zaum... naja ich werd ersmtal 120min G1 fahren nachdem ich den Plan die letzten Tage leider links liegen lassen musste...


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Juni 2009)

Danke gigs für die ausführliche Info


----------



## thof (18. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Aber der letzte Anstieg ist kürzer geworden. Anstatt der insg. 5900m bis zum Eichenberggipfel sind es jetzt nur noch 4300m. Die 1. Hälfte vom Anstieg ist wie in den Vorjahren, weiter oben fällt aber das Geschlängel auf den Schotterwegen weg. Und irgendwann geht es links vom Schotterweg steil und senkrecht einen Trail rein, der auf den Gipfel führt. Der Rest wieder wie letztes Jahr.



Das heißt, es wird, wie sonst, bis ganz nach oben (auf den "Gipfel") gefahren? Das würde Deinen Angaben nach bedeuten, der Trail hinauf ist länger geworden (und der Schotterabschnitt kürzer), denn früher ging ja auch irgendwann der Trail links ab und dann hinauf zum Eichenberg?
Ich habe nämlich gehört, der Eichenberg wird (auch auif der ersten Runde) nicht komplett hoch gefahren ...
Danke für Deine Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (18. Juni 2009)

Auf der Mittelstrecke und 1. Runde der Langstrecke geht es auf jeden Fall ganz hoch zum Gipfel. Ist genau der selbe Höchste Punkt wie letztes Jahr, die Abfahrt gleich danach auch. Auch die letzten, steilen Meter (ca. 50m länge) hoch zum Eichenberg Gipfel sind die selben! Trailanteil wird hier höher und Schotter weniger (aber nur am letzten Anstieg ) 

2008 gings ja oben vom letzten Schotterweg links rein, dann auf einen Trail, der zunächst am Hang des Eichenbergs quer entlang ging (entgegen der vorhrigen Fahrtrichtung auf dem letzten Schotterweg) und dann rechts steil hoch zum Gipfel. Falls mir jetzt noch jemand folgen kann: An der Stelle, wo es rechts steil hochging zum Gipfel (dann noch vll. 50m bis zum Gipfel) kommt man jetzt von links unten hoch. Das Stück am Hang fällt also weg und es geht stattdessen schon früher senkrecht hoch zum Gipfel (Achtung spätestens hier Krampfgefahr )


----------



## thof (18. Juni 2009)

Danke! Oh Mann, das habe ich befürchtet. Der Trail senkrecht hoch hat mir jedesmal fast den Stecker gezogen


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (18. Juni 2009)

> Danke! Oh Mann, das habe ich befürchtet. Der Trail senkrecht hoch hat mir jedesmal fast den Stecker gezogen



Ich fahr heuer zum fünften mal in Frammersbach und werde wohl auch zum fünften mal den letzten Uphill schieben müßen.


----------



## herr.gigs (20. Juni 2009)

So um die letzten Änderungen noch bekannt zu machen, betrifft aber nur die Langstrecke:
Nicht nur der letzte Anstieg auf der 2. Runde wurde gekürzt, auch der 1. Anstieg in Runde zwei. Ihr fahrt dann aus Frammersbach raus, direkt auf den 
"neuen" Schotterweg aus Runde Eins, der dort ca. bei KM 9 begann.
Die erste Trail-Abfahrt aus der 1. Runde fällt somit weg und damit auch der Weg, ganz hoch auf den ersten Berg.

Unterm Strich jetzt 3km kürzer (117km) aber dafür "nur noch" 3100Hm, anstatt letztes Jahr 3300. Runde 1 64km, 2 - 53km.


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Info!
Leute Leute mich nervt, dass ich beim Aufstehen gerade einen auf das Doppelte erhöhten Ruhepuls und ne ordentliche Packung Halsschmerzen inkl. dem dazugehörigen Schleim hatte... hoffentlich bin ich bis Sonntag fit sonst werd ich da sterben ^^


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (20. Juni 2009)

Mach dir nichts draus, meine Nase ist auch zu.


----------



## ml IX (20. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich muss leider mit einer bzw. mehreren Träne/en im Auge absagen.
Hatte gestern einen Arbeitsunfall mit Schnittverletzung an der linken Hand,
50 min. Wunde zu doktern im Krankenhaus.

Hab mich so darauf gefreut.

Dann wohl nächstes Jahr, aber euch allen viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen,
dass euch die Luft nicht ausgeht.


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung dann bis nächstes Jahr dort!
Die Luft wird mir da denk ich nicht ausfallen, auch wenn jetzt die 2 Wochen davor trainingsfrei sind *aah*... aber ich hab keine Lust die Entzüdung im Hals zu verschleppen, auch im Hinblick auf die Trans Schwarzwald im August


----------



## ml IX (21. Juni 2009)

Dank dir, auch dir gute Besserung. 
Mein nächstes Ziel wir die Spessartchallenge in Bad-Orb im September sein (55km).


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (21. Juni 2009)

Bin heute die Strecke abgefahren, hat sich wieder beruhigt nach dem heftigen Unwetter am vergangenen Dienstag! Kleine Abschnitte kurz vor'm Stausee wurden neu beschottert. Auch die sonst immer so rutschige Trails sind schön trocken geworden. Bin auf jeden Fall am Sonntag bei der Kurzstrecke dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,
wie sieht es zur Zeit auf der Strecke aus ? Hier in Mittelhessen hat es am Samstag und Sonntag teilweise heftig geregnet. 
Das Wetter soll ja am Sonntag nicht so der brüller werden. Gewitter und Regen ist angesagt.
Ich bin erst am letzten Sonntag so richtig eingesaut gewesen. Habe heute 2 Std Bike geputzt und nicht schon wieder auf sowas Lust.


----------



## NoBseHz (23. Juni 2009)

tss von wegen 2 Stunden Bike putzen, das würd ich gern! ich muss das hier noch fahrbereit machen:





und mich selbst noch viel mehr fahrbereit sprich gesund bekommen  ...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. Juni 2009)

Des is doch fahrbereit na aber hallo! 
http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/uploads/17748-05B2A09A-5EC7-4A2B-90C1-3F31D339BF88.jpg


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2009)

Ne dadraus wird glaube ich echt nix  bin untröstlich, der Klassiker nicht weit weg von zuHause, mein Kumpel und andere fahren grad die TransGermany wo ich natürlich in Bischofsheim nicht fehlen durfte und die neuen Laufräder... ich bin leider nicht nur im "Renn"fieber  ******* genau wie letztes Jahr, nur letztes Jahr hab ichs durchgezogen in Sechs-Drei-Viertel-Stunden! Danach war ich das ganze Jahr so semi-krank bis die Mandeln raus kamen.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (26. Juni 2009)

Laut Wetterberichte soll es am Wochenende leichte Schauer und Gewitter geben, aber ich denke von einer Schlammschlacht wie 2007 sind wir weit entfernt. Evtl. hier und da die eine oder andere feuchte/nasse Stelle. 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spass und ein sturzfreies Rennen.


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2009)

bei uns ist es durch die Sonne der letzten 4 Tage und den starken Wind nun Staubtrocken.
Im Wald wird es sicher noch ein paar Stellen geben die aber sowieso nie richtig abtrocknen. Damit könnte ich leben.
 Mal sehen was die Abendgewitter die nächsten Tage bringen.

Ich freu mich schon richtig. Bin das 2. mal in Frammersbach. Das erstemal war 2005. Da war ich auf der Langstrecke unterwegs.
Diesmal "nur" die 65km


----------



## herr.gigs (26. Juni 2009)

Rusher schrieb:


> Laut Wetterberichte soll es am Wochenende leichte Schauer und Gewitter geben, aber ich denke von einer Schlammschlacht wie 2007 sind wir weit entfernt. Evtl. hier und da die eine oder andere feuchte/nasse Stelle.



Seh ich genau so! Übringens ist jetzt doch der Zielbereich wieder wie letztes Jahr am Stadion und nicht dirket am Marktplatz. Wurde kurzfristig geändert.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Juni 2009)

2007 war ich auch im Schlamm unterwegs  wär mir auch nicht ganz unrecht
wenn es etwas besser wäre. Da denk ich doch an Stellen, an denen man
dachte man fährt in einem Bach anstatt auf nem Weg 

Wie auch immer das Wetter wird, irgendwann ist man ja im Ziel...


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, 2007 sind wir keine Trails, sondern richtige Bäche runtergefahren! Nie wieder bitte  Aber selbst wenn: Den Maxxis Medusa drauf und ab dafür! 

Und ausgerechnet der wadentiefe Matsch im allerletzten steilen Schlusshang am Stadionrand brach meinen Rekord von x-tausend Marathonkilometern ohne auch nur einen einzigen selbstverschuldeten Sturz  (Bin nur zuvor schonmal umgeworfen worden von einem übereifrigen Helfer eines anderen Fahrers)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (26. Juni 2009)

Heute sind schon ganz schön schwarze Wolken über Frammersbach hinweg gezogen. Aber es ist bis jetzt kein Tropfen gefallen. Für morgen sind allerdings Gewitter gemeldet die hoffentlich wie so oft, an Frammersbach vorbeiziehen. Wir werden sehen. Aktuell wäre die Strecke auf jeden Fall perfekt

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Tpoint8 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob man am Sonntag morgen irgendwo in Frammersbach frühstücken kann? Oder wird ein Frühstück angeboten vom Veranstalter? Kommen aus München und übernachten im Bus. Gescheites Frühstück wäre schon ne super Sache. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Juni 2009)

Frühstück wird angeboten. Findet im nichtvorhandenen Festzelt am Marktplatz statt.


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juni 2009)

Wieso kein Festzelt mehr? Wirtschaftskrise?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (27. Juni 2009)

> Haferstroh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieso kein Festzelt mehr? Wirtschaftskrise?



Ich denke wegen der Trans-Germany........

Aber ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage. Wo ist jetzt die Anmeldung wenn es kein Festzelt gibt. 
Werde erst am Sonntagmorgen anreisen und da möcht ich nicht planlos umherirren und suchen müssen. 

Danke und viel glück beim Mara


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (27. Juni 2009)

> Heute sind schon ganz schön schwarze Wolken über Frammersbach hinweg gezogen. Aber es ist bis jetzt kein Tropfen gefallen. Für morgen sind allerdings Gewitter gemeldet die hoffentlich wie so oft, an Frammersbach vorbeiziehen. Wir werden sehen. Aktuell wäre die Strecke auf jeden Fall perfekt


Komisch, genau zur selben Zeit als du geschrieben hast hat es in Kempfenbrunn runtergeschifft wie aus Eimern! Gestern Nachmittag bin ich beim Training auch von kurzen Schauern überrascht worden. Denke mal etwas bzw. mittelmäßig feucht wird die Strecke morgen schon sein, wenn es heute nochmal kleine Niederschläge gibt... Lassen wir uns überraschen!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2009)

ja wo ist die anmeldung? und wo kann man gut parken?


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> ja wo ist die anmeldung? und wo kann man gut parken?



Auf dem Festgelände ist auch die Anmeldung. Ist auch ausgeschildert. Da stehen dann schon Zelte. Aber eben nur kleine. Die Sitzplätze werden mit großen Sonnen/Regenschirmen abgedeckt. Ansonsten gibts auch gleich nebenan die Turnhalle für alle Fälle. Ohne großes Zelt ist erst einmal ein Versuch. 
Wetterbericht: Bis jetzt bewölkt aber kein Regen. Strecke trocken.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (27. Juni 2009)

Bin vorhin vorbeigefahren und habe gesehen wie sie doch wieder auf dem Sportplatz statt im Marktplatz das Stadion aufbauen. Aber wo man sich anmelden muss weiß ich erst in paar Stunden, weil ich nachher meine Startnummer abhole. Parken kann man im Moment noch im Sportgelände hinten an der Brauerei auf einige Wiesen sind sogar für euch Parkplätze zugestellt es ist jede Menge Platz! So muss jetzt mein Bike fertig machen und Nudeln essen  Viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## masterali (27. Juni 2009)

fahre dann auch kurz mal vorbei um die startnummern zu holen. also bei uns (ca. 50 km von frammersbach) entfernt  geht grad die welt unter. würde mich echt gern interessieren in welchem zustand die strecke ist. zwecks reifenwahl

@mtbmarcus: es wäre schön wenn du ab und an etwas zur wettersitutation posten könntest. hier bei uns ist es nämlich wirklich grad unwetterartig.


----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2009)

wir in Giessen haben bewölkt und schwülwarm.
Ich werde vorne RoRo hinten RaRa fahren.


----------



## fritzbox (27. Juni 2009)

masterali schrieb:


> fahre dann auch kurz mal vorbei um die startnummern zu holen. also bei uns (ca. 50 km von frammersbach) entfernt  geht grad die welt unter. würde mich echt gern interessieren in welchem zustand die strecke ist. zwecks reifenwahl
> 
> @mtbmarcus: es wäre schön wenn du ab und an etwas zur wettersitutation posten könntest. *hier bei uns ist es nämlich wirklich grad unwetterartig.*



Hier in Aschaffenburg tröpfelt es bisher nur


----------



## jan84 (27. Juni 2009)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Bin vorhin vorbeigefahren und habe gesehen wie sie doch wieder auf dem Sportplatz statt im Marktplatz das Stadion aufbauen. Aber wo man sich anmelden muss weiß ich erst in paar Stunden, weil ich nachher meine Startnummer abhole. Parken kann man im Moment noch im Sportgelände hinten an der Brauerei auf einige Wiesen sind sogar für euch Parkplätze zugestellt es ist jede Menge Platz! So muss jetzt mein Bike fertig machen und Nudeln essen  Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Hi, 

der Kram auf dem Sportplatz evtl nur für den Teamsprint heute ?

grüße
Jan


----------



## masterali (27. Juni 2009)

kann jetzt schon jemand sagen wo man dieses jahr die startnummer abholt?


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juni 2009)

masterali schrieb:


> kann jetzt schon jemand sagen wo man dieses jahr die startnummer abholt?



Es ist alles so wie in den Jahren zuvor. Nur halt ohne großes Zelt.

Es tröpfelt. Strecke ist aber fast knochentrocken. Aber da kann sich ja leider noch etwas tun.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2009)

Welchen Erd-Anteil hat die Strecke denn, dass ein kurzer heftiger Regen so entscheidendes verändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (27. Juni 2009)

]:->;6067720 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Erd-Anteil hat die Strecke denn, dass ein kurzer heftiger Regen so entscheidendes verändert?


vor 2 jahren wohl nicht mitgefahren 

afaik dürfte es aber heuer trotz eventueller heftiger schauer nicht so schlimm werden. solang' es morgen früh trocken ist...


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Juni 2009)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Na, dann kann man ja nur hoffen, dass es trocken bleibt. Aber ein bißchen kühler als letztes Jahr kanns meinetwegen trotzdem sein - da ham wir uns bei rund 33° C durch den Spessart gequält...



Seit froh wenn es nicht schüttet und genießt das tolle Wetter und trinkt ordentlich


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juni 2009)

Aktueller Wetterbericht:

Gewitter mit ordentlich Regen
Denke aber daß es nicht allzulange anhält.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Juni 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Aktueller Wetterbericht:
> 
> Gewitter mit ordentlich Regen
> Denke aber daß es nicht allzulange anhält.
> ...



Laut Wetter.com ist für heut Abend und Nacht sowie Morgen Früh Regenrisiko unter 20%. Jungs und Mädels das wird schon


----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2009)

hier schein seit 10 min die Sonne  

@meridaracer
warst Du am letzten Sonntag in Asslar beim Drachenmarathon ??


----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2009)

ab 11 Uhr soll es morgen regnen. D.h schnell fahren um trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hier schein seit 10 min die Sonne
> 
> @meridaracer
> warst Du am letzten Sonntag in Asslar beim Drachenmarathon ??



das mit der Sonne kann ich bestätigen.........


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juni 2009)

Bei uns ging heute 200km wieter südlich ab 7:00 die Welt unter. Unterführungen leicht unter Wasser, und der Marktkauf ist auch etwas abgesoffen hier. Der Pegel der Rems ist innerhalb von ein paar Stunden so hoch gestiegen wie nach vielen Tagen leichtem Dauerregen. Übelst. Auch jetzt sieht das Wetter noch sehr instabil aus.

Ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg, und zwar mit Maxxis Medusa-Reifen die ich zur Not noch draufziehe morgen früh....falls es doch noch sifft ohne Ende.


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2009)

gut die medusas liegen im kofferraum 
fahre etz dann auch mal los, nachdem der weltuntergang hier 150km südlich wieder zu ende ist

ciao bis Frammersbach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (27. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> ab 11 Uhr soll es morgen regnen. D.h schnell fahren um trocken zu bleiben.



Das werde ich noch ein paar Stunden nass


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Juni 2009)

So werde nicht starten, krank  DAS nenn ich Weltuntergangsstimmung Wetter hin oder her! Ich drück euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen für gutes Wetter und dass es hält! Kommt sturzfrei und in eurer Zielzeit durch 

Hey MTBMarcus kannst dich noch an den orangenen erinnern, der letztes Jahr mit in der Spitzengruppe die Streckenbesichtigung abgefahren ist? Also deinen Bikes nach bist du der, den ich meine. Wenn ja: SCHÖNE GRÜßE


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ich hatte schon einige Rennen in denen tags zuvor die Zeichen ganz schlecht standen, und just am Renntag war das Wetter sehr brauchbar und die Strecke passabel. Und ich froh, doch noch gestartet zu sein. 
Diese Erfahrung lässt mich heute die Fahrt nach Frammersbach antreten.


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hier schein seit 10 min die Sonne
> 
> @meridaracer
> warst Du am letzten Sonntag in Asslar beim Drachenmarathon ??



Jupp das war ich, warum ???


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2009)

kopf hoch, sieht doch garnicht so übel aus (ja ich rede mir gerade selber ein dass es spass machen wird  ):
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0002972&d=1&prev=3days

etz aber wirklich
ade


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> So werde nicht starten, krank  DAS nenn ich Weltuntergangsstimmung Wetter hin oder her! Ich drück euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen für gutes Wetter und dass es hält! Kommt sturzfrei und in eurer Zielzeit durch
> 
> Hey MTBMarcus kannst dich noch an den orangenen erinnern, der letztes Jahr mit in der Spitzengruppe die Streckenbesichtigung abgefahren ist? Also deinen Bikes nach bist du der, den ich meine. Wenn ja: SCHÖNE GRÜßE



Ja kann ich noch und ich bins!

Hier scheint jetzt auch seit ca. 90min die Sonne.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Jupp das war ich, warum ???


nur so, hast Du nicht auf dem Podium gestanden ????


soddele.......,  alles eingeladen, lecker gegessen, jetzt geht es bubbu machen  Wetter wird schon !!!!!!!


----------



## Rumas (27. Juni 2009)

Ich mische mich hier mal kurz ein, bin heute den RuhrBike Marathon in Wetter gefahren, da war am Nachmittag und an den Vortagen auch Regen angesagt, und.... staubtrockene Strecke und feinster Sonnenschein.

Die Wetterfrösche wissen auch nicht immer alles.

Viel Glück für morgen.


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (28. Juni 2009)

Jawoll bin heil angekommen mit top Ergebnis für mich  (3 Std 12 Min.) Strecke war zwar nass und etwas schlammig und glitschig aber sooo schwer nun auch wieder nicht und Grabig wie immer genial


----------



## masterali (28. Juni 2009)

so auch wieder daheim. bis auf nen plattfuss bei km 9 alles bestens. strecke gut fahrbar, perfektes wetter. einwandfrei


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juni 2009)

es war eine rundum gelungene veranstaltung, hat wirklich spaß gemacht. blöd fand ich, dass ich im zweiten startblock starten musste, aber das habe ich mir selbst zuzuschreiben, ich hätte ja vormelden können. 
die strecke war ok, bisschen viel schotter und asphalt, aber dennoch abwechslungsreich. 
verpflegung während und nach dem rennen wirklich top. 
kaffee und kuchen danach günstig und sehr lecker.
nicht zu frieden bin ich einzig mit meiner leistung, aber da darf ich auch nicht meckern, bin ja selbst schuld.


----------



## brndch (28. Juni 2009)

kann mich da nur anschließen.
Top Organisation und die verpflegung während dem Rennen war auch spitze.
der start aus dem 2.startblock hat mich auch bissle genervt aber halb so wild.
Die Stimmung am Grabig war ja mal der Oberhammer.Nur danach hoch zum Eichenberg war nich mehr soo lustig.
Kann die veranstaltung nur weiterempfehlen!!!
Gruß


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Was ihr immer alle habt, der letzte Berg ist doch der schönste der ganzen Runde


----------



## CoAXx (28. Juni 2009)

Für mich war es das erste Mal in Frammersbach, und die Leute+Stimmung am Eingang hoch zum Grabig sind das beste, was ich jeh auf dem Bike erlebt habe. 
Ich hatte noch genug Power aufbewahrt, um dort sogar überholen zu können, was ja mal obergeil war ;-)

Die Verpflegung sensationell, der Kuchen im Ziel sensationell.  Und die Leute an der Strecke nicht zu vergessen! Top!

Was ein Glück dass ich nicht faul war und daheimgeblieben bin...

Der geteerte Weg hoch ca. in der Mitte des Rennens hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, verstehe gar nicht, was ihr habt. Sonst hat man meistens nur eine Linie und verliert soviel Körner beim Überholen. Meine Zeit 3:39h.

Anhang bitte ".pdf" im Dateinamen löschen, dann klappts.. ;-)


----------



## herr.gigs (28. Juni 2009)

Tip top wie jedes Jahr, die Änderung auf dem Festplatz ohne Festzelt war dieses Jahr klasse, hoffentl. bleibt es so und regnet die nä. Jahre nicht.

Die Langstreckler, die ich in den Trails überholte habe (vll. 20), haben auch alle keine Macken gemacht, ging alles reibungslos über die Bühne.
Hatte schon bei KM 30 mit Krämpfen zu kämpfen, ansonsten liefs.

Sorry für denjenigen Langstreckler (falls er hier lies), den ich unten am Grabig an der Hausecke unabsichtlich vom Rad geholt habe. Wer eben meint, er muss rechts neben mir und Hausecke überholen, kennt wohl den Streckenverlauf nicht. Bei der Anfahrt zur Hausecke unten vorm Grabig bin ich eben ganz links gefahren, um dann mit max. Schwung um die Ecke zu kommen. Wer da rechts überholen will, ist auch selber Schuld. Sorry.

So und jetzt erst bekomme ich richtig hunger und mach mich auf zum Italiener  Und da gibts bestimmt nicht Nudeln.


----------



## CoAXx (28. Juni 2009)

wenn er die Nase vorn hatte, ist es seine Kurve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (28. Juni 2009)

Hatte er natürl. nicht. Sein Vorderrad war vll. auf der Höhe meines HR. Aber nicht Schulter an Schulter


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2009)

Bei mir der totale Reinfall. 
Habe gestern noch bis 15Uhr meinem Beruf nachgehen müssen (ja, leider auch samstags bei meinem Arbeitgeber) , danach 240km angereist, schnell noch Startpaket abgeholt und 2 Grossportionen Nudeln ins Gesicht gedrückt, um 21:00 Uhr zurück ans Auto und werf zufällig nen Blick aufs Hinterrad meines Bikes im Kofferraum und sehe eine gerissene Speiche  
Muss ich beim Bikecheck übersehen haben. Alles penibel kontrolliert und alle Antriebsteile erneuert, nur ausgerechnet DA nicht draufgeguckt. Wäre es ein Waldautobahnrennen ok, aber auf der heutigen Strecke rumpelts doch mal heftiger.... Das Hinterrad eierte auch schon leicht.

Ergo: Transponder wieder abgegeben, dort am Zelt erstaunte Gesichter geerntet, und um 23:30 Uhr nach 240km Rückfahrt wieder daheim angekommen 

Wieder eine Erfahrung reicher. 

_Ach ja, und eure Ritzelpakete immer schön mit 40Nm und Schraubensicherung anziehen! (Ist nur auch so ne ärgerliche Erfahrung, die mir schon mal ein Saisonhighlight versaut hat.)_


----------



## CoAXx (28. Juni 2009)

Hab grad openrunner.com entdeckt und mal die Strecke hochgeladen, unten sieht man auch das Höhenprofil.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Hm das mit der Speiche ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber da hättest du nicht gleich heimfahren brauchen! Einfach mal ein paar Orga-Leute anquatschen, Frammersbach ist so Beikverrückt, da hätte sich mit Sicherheit ein Hinterrad gefunden!

Und coaxx das mit dem Überholen am Grabig ist wirklich geil, allerdings muss man schon echt schnell sein, damit bei der 2. Runde auch noch richtig viele Leute da stehen. Bei mir wars letztes Jahr bei der 2. Runde nur noch ca. 1/5 der Leute  naja ich arbeite ja noch dran


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Hm das mit der Speiche ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber da hättest du nicht gleich heimfahren brauchen! Einfach mal ein paar Orga-Leute anquatschen, Frammersbach ist so Beikverrückt, da hätte sich mit Sicherheit ein Hinterrad gefunden!



Das dachte ich beim Heimfahren auch, aber da war ich schon zu weit weg als dass ich umgedreht wäre, zumal wegen meinem Arbeitstag insgesamt alles relativ spät geworden ist.

Unterwegs gab es auf der Strasse paar Kilometer nach Frammersbach am Mainufer auch noch einen Unfall mit Grossaufgebot vom DRK: Ein Auto auf dem Dach gelandet und ganz offensichtlich nicht nur Blechschaden, der sich da zugetragen hat  Hat ne Weile gedauert bis die Strasse wieder freigegeben worden ist.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Ja die Straßen da unten... ich wohne nicht weit weg aber hinzufahren ist schon immer mit ordentlich "Rühren in der Schüssel" verbunden. Hoffen wir mal, dass es schlimmer aussah als es war!


----------



## CoAXx (28. Juni 2009)

.. hehe ich werde niemals die zweite Runde fahren..


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ja die Straßen da unten... ich wohne nicht weit weg aber hinzufahren ist schon immer mit ordentlich "Rühren in der Schüssel" verbunden. Hoffen wir mal, dass es schlimmer aussah als es war!




Genau, es gibt viele Verrückte auf den Strassen, aber sich zu verletzen oder dass gar noch mehr passiert, das wünsche ich wirklich absolut niemandem! Hoffen wir das Beste für die Insassen des Autos.

P.S. Das war am Samstag ja mal das übelste Waschküchen-Wetter. Ein einziges Wettergebräu sondersgleichen. Auf der Hinfahrt von einem Wolkenbruch zum nächsten, und paar km weiter war alles staubtrocken.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

coaxx doppelte Strecke > doppelte Glückshormone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2009)

...und doppelt Grabig-Feeling  (ok, auf der zweiten Runde mangels Zuschauer nicht mehr so dolle)


----------



## fritzbox (28. Juni 2009)

Ich Vollidiot habe den letzten Abbiegehinweis auf der 117km Runde übersehen und bin statt rechts hoch links runter so das ich im Ort wieder ankam 

Wollte erst vor lauter Frust aufhören bin dann die 3,5km die ich runter gefahren bin wieder hoch auf die Strecke so das ich nach 5h45 im Ziel war,die ganze Aktion hat mich 20min gekostet dafür hatte ich auch die meisten Kilometer und Höhenmeter auf der Langstrecke 

Wie immer eine  Top veranstaltung in Frammersbach


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Hey das ist mir vor zwei Jahren auf der Kurzstrecke bei meinem ersten Rennen damals auch in Frammersbach ebenfalls passiert, an der erstbesten Stelle die zweideutig war war vor mir niemand mehr (kein Wunter war weit vorne am 1. Berg noch) bin dann nochmal hoch und war letzter (180.). Hab dann noch 155 Leute überholt, das macht auch Spaß


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2009)

geil wars. Strecke super, Stimmung super, Verpflegung super, Orga super, Helfer super, Wetter super. 
Was soll man da noch sagen ?  Ich komme wieder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fritzbox (28. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> g*eil wars. Strecke super, Stimmung super, Verpflegung super, Orga super, Helfer super, Wetter super.
> Was soll man da noch sagen ?  Ich komme wieder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Wie immer halt


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Juni 2009)

Fand die Strecke auch super hat richtig spaß gemacht die Anfahrten runter und die Anstiege hoch zu prügeln 

Orga und Essen im Ziel war auch supi und gibt keinen Anlass für Kritik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Weiß jetzt nicht genau wie die Strecke geändert wurde, aber jemand bei der TransGermany meinte, dass man wohl auch beim Spessart-Bike-Marathon hinter der Bayerischen Schanz eine sehr geile, technische Abfahrt inklusive Drops runter fährt. Die haben euch aber nicht da runter geschickt, oder? Wäre schön sowas mal für die nächsten Jahre zu integrieren  bei der TG gings da runter, hat hervorragend geklappt soweit ich mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2009)

Drops??  Dann aber bitte auch einen Chicken-Way mit Vorankündigung für meinereiner anbieten.  Ich guck lieber, dass ich schnell den Grabig hochkomm und das Tempo bis ganz nach oben halten kann


----------



## jan84 (28. Juni 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht, Stimmung super, orga super, Verpflegung super, das ganze Rundum super. Daumen hoch an Frammersbach. 
Hatte auf der Mittelstrecke ab km20 mit Krämpfen zu kämpfen, da is was gewaltig schiefgelaufen, naja mit 3:17 dann 2 Minuten über meinem ursprünglichen Ziel reingekommen, war noch ok.

Was ich (mal wieder) nicht verstehen konnte, ist dass sich zum einen Leute für die klar sein sollte dass sie eindeutig zuweit vorne stehen vorne in der Startaufstellung einreihen und dann viele wo ebenfalls klar ist dass es def. nicht in die Top100 geht schon direkt nach dem Start sich die Köpfe einfahren. Ich bin bis man aus Frammersbach raus ist an 3 oder 4 Stürzen vorbeigefahren (relativ weit hinten im ersten Startblock gestartet). 
Auf einigen Abfahrten (und stellenweise in den beiden "technischen" Auffahrten) dachte ich mir auch dass es sinnvoll sein könnte wenn man evtl viele Marathons technisch einfach mal schwieriger machen sollte, man sieht selbst relativ weit vorne Leute die einfach kein Mountainbike fahren können und 100 Euro evtl. mal in 1-2 Techniktrainings statt 20 gesparte Gramm investieren sollten. 
Die letzten beiden Absätze sollen nicht unbedingt eine Diskussion anfachen, gibts im Forum ja schon öfter, einfach nurmal zum drüber nachdenken. 
evtl. einfach mal drüber nachdenken. 
Unterm Strich also super Veranstaltung, ich komme wieder . 

grüße
Jan


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juni 2009)

auch zum kopfschütteln: beim start der langstrecke in der ortschaft habe ich mitten im pulk einen fahrer gesehen, der schön cool in aufrechter position und freihändig mitgefahren ist. 
manche leute denken wohl für nicht mal zwei pfennig.


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2009)

@meridaracer
Du hast doch heute die 37km gewonnen, oder ?


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Juni 2009)

Das einzige was ich nicht so verstanden habe ist das ich als Kurzdistanzfahrer bereits schon nach 11 min die ersten von Mitteldistanz aufgesammelt habe


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2009)

...oder akustisch abgeschottet von der Umwelt durch Ohrstöpsel eines MP3-Players im Ohr


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @meridaracer
> Du hast doch heute die 37km gewonnen, oder ?



ööööhm jaaaa


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch !!
Bist ganz schön an mir vorbeigeflogen. Dachte mir schon das Du das bist. Du hast doch auch letzte Woche in Asslar gewonnen?


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2009)

wieviel minuten hattest Du denn am Schluss vorsprung? Da kam ja lange nix hinter Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (28. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !!
> Bist ganz schön an mir vorbeigeflogen. Dachte mir schon das Du das bist. Du hast doch auch letzte Woche in Asslar gewonnen?



ööööhm juppp

Und hatte heut ca 2min auf den 2. und ca 6min auf den 3. (mein Teamkollege) Vorsprung.

Dankeee für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2009)

bitte bitte


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (28. Juni 2009)

drivingghost schrieb:


> auch zum kopfschütteln: beim start der langstrecke in der ortschaft habe ich mitten im pulk einen fahrer gesehen, der schön cool in aufrechter position und freihändig mitgefahren ist.
> manche leute denken wohl für nicht mal zwei pfennig.


*Klugscheißmodusan*
Ramin, mir ham jetzt Cent und keine Pfenniche mehr. 
*Klugscheißmodusaus* Aber du hast Recht manche rasen ohne Sinn und Verstand. 
Hab dich mit Blauem Sauser an uns vorbeihuschen sehen als gerade der 2. Startblock auf die Bundestrasse Richtung Start geleitet wurde. 

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2009)

war zum dritten mal in frammersbach, aber heute zum ersten mal auf der langstrecke. und, tja, was soll ich groß sagen? orga, helfer und vor allem das wetter waren super. was mir aber aufgefallen ist: eine runde lang machen mir solche heizerstrecken echt spaß, aber schon beim zweiten mal verlieren sie für mich ihren reiz. irgendwie für mich nicht so motivierend...


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite aus, Merida-Racer.

Hast die ganze Sache ja schon recht dominiert. 

Hatte dich schon am 1. Anstieg, wo es von der Waldstrasse in den Wald ging, einen fetten Vorsprung rausfahren sehen. 

MFG


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Juni 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite aus, Merida-Racer.
> 
> Hast die ganze Sache ja schon recht dominiert.
> 
> ...



Jooo Danke, ich hoffe mir nimmt man es nicht übel das ich hin und wieder etwas laut war. Denn das Mottorad ist ja vor gefahren, da haben alle Platz gemacht doch wegen der Abgase und dem Windschatten ist es natürlich immer so etwa 100 - 200 m vorgefahren und eh ich da war, war dann halt die Spur wieder zu und so musste ich mich bemerkbar machen. Wenn also jemand erschrocken war oder so, dann Sorry


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch, was haste denn fürn Schnitt zamgefahren?

Ja die zweite Runde zieht sich einfach nur noch, aber das ist immer so bei Langstrecke. Das ist reine Kopfsache, da musst du hart sein!!!!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juni 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...oder akustisch abgeschottet von der Umwelt durch Ohrstöpsel eines MP3-Players im Ohr



Das gehört auf jeden Fall verboten!


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, was haste denn fürn Schnitt zamgefahren?



Rein rechnerisch müsste das bei Meridaracer doch ein knapper 30er-Schnitt sein 

Den zu erreichen, würde manchen schon auf dem Rennrad im Flachen bei Windstille schwerfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (29. Juni 2009)

drivingghost schrieb:


> auch zum kopfschütteln: beim start der langstrecke in der ortschaft habe ich mitten im pulk einen fahrer gesehen, der schön cool in aufrechter position und freihändig mitgefahren ist.
> manche leute denken wohl für nicht mal zwei pfennig.



Und ein anderer Dödel hat fotografiert während es mit Tempo 45 dahin ging


----------



## Toni172 (29. Juni 2009)

den mit dem freihändigfahren habe ich auch gesehen. Bei mir im 2. Block auf der 65km RUnde war auch so einer. Streckt mitten in Frammersbach auf der Höhe des Marktplatzes die Hände senkrecht in den Himmel und Jubelt als wäre er schon bei der Zieldurchfahrt.
So Jemand hat es echt noch nicht richtig auf die Fresse gelegt.


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2009)

Solange es diese grossen Marathon mit ihrem teilsweise ausgeprägtem Breitensportcharakter gibt, gibt es leider auch solche Fahrer...insbesondere im hinteren Feld.
Das ist auf den kleineren Rennen weitaus weniger der Fall, wo die Leute nicht nur auf "Ankommen" fahren.


----------



## eDw (29. Juni 2009)

@Meridaracer
Glueckwunsch. Bist um 930 an mir im 2ten Anstieg vorbei. Da hattest Du 30 Minuten hinter Dir und ich 45 Minuten. Hab mir die Muehe gemacht dort mal auf den Schnitt zu sehen: 22 km/h => Deiner war bis dort hin weit ueber 30. Alle Achtung

Ich hab eben auch ein schoenes Foto gefunden zum Thema was Leute so alles waerend des Rennens machen! Im Anhang.  


Kritik
Auch wenn hier Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen herscht, so geb ich doch noch etwas Kritik dazu.
Ich fand es einfach doof, die Strecke vorne laenger zu machen und die Verpflegung zu belassen. Effektiv mit neutralisierter Phase war die Verpflegung ca. bei km 28. Das ist zuweit. Mir hat das hintenraus das Genick gebrochen und ich hatte am Grabig nur noch Kraempfe.

Ausserdem sind es Auf der Mittelstrecke mitlerweile 65 km und fast 1700 Hm zu bewaeltigen. Das schlaegt sich auch in den Zeiten nieder wenn man diese mit den letzten Jahren vergleicht. Anstatt die Mittelstrecke auf unter 60 zu bringen und dann noch eine 85er oder 90er anzubieten finde ich das die falsche Richtung. Durch die Renndichte im Juni und die Transe, war das Feld auf der Langstrecke nicht sonderlich gut besetzt. Und dass von ca. 260 Startern nur 165 das Ziel erreichen spricht fuer sich. Hier sollten die Frammersbacher doch mal ueber Ihr Streckenkonzept nachdenken. Von 120 auf 117 runter ist die richtige Richtung aber wohl noch nicht genug.

Noch was Positives zum Schluss. An der zweiten Verpflegung gab es Geels. 

Gruss
e


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juni 2009)

eDw schrieb:


> @Meridaracer
> Glueckwunsch. Bist um 930 an mir im 2ten Anstieg vorbei. Da hattest Du 30 Minuten hinter Dir und ich 45 Minuten. Hab mir die Muehe gemacht dort mal auf den Schnitt zu sehen: 22 km/h => Deiner war bis dort hin weit ueber 30. Alle Achtung
> 
> Ich hab eben auch ein schoenes Foto gefunden zum Thema was Leute so alles waerend des Rennens machen! Im Anhang.
> ...



Der Zeitenvergleich bringt doch gar nichts ,jedes Jahr herrschen andere Bedingungen was einen Zeitvergleich eh unmöglich macht .
Wo ist der Unterschied ob man jetzt 57km mit 1600Hm fährt oder 64km mit 1640Hm .


----------



## USB (29. Juni 2009)

falsch gerechnet ! komme nur auf um 26,15 




Haferstroh schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch müsste das bei Meridaracer doch ein knapper 30er-Schnitt sein
> 
> Den zu erreichen, würde manchen schon auf dem Rennrad im Flachen bei Windstille schwerfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (29. Juni 2009)

eDw schrieb:


> Kritik
> Auch wenn hier Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen herscht, so geb ich doch noch etwas Kritik dazu.
> Ich fand es einfach doof, die Strecke vorne laenger zu machen und die Verpflegung zu belassen. Effektiv mit neutralisierter Phase war die Verpflegung ca. bei km 28. Das ist zuweit. Mir hat das hintenraus das Genick gebrochen und ich hatte am Grabig nur noch Kraempfe.



Die zwei Kilometer mehr richten Dich zu Grunde? Dann nimm Dir halt mehr zu futtern/trinken mit.




eDw schrieb:


> Anstatt die Mittelstrecke auf unter 60 zu bringen und dann noch eine 85er oder 90er anzubieten finde ich das die falsche Richtung.



Was ist jetzt die falsche Richtung? Verstehe ich nicht!
In der Lokalpresse war ja zu lesen, dass die Veranstalter mehr Leute auf die Langstrecke bringen wollen. Da macht es Sinn die mittlere länger und die Langstrecke kürzer zu machen. Ich habe vor nächstes Jahr Langstrecke fahren.


----------



## mountainbike (29. Juni 2009)

ganz großes DANKE an den bike-team fahrer mit den langen haaren, er hat meinen autoschlüssel gefunden!!!

ganz großer sportsmann, den hätt ich im spessart nie mehr gefunden!

viele grüße
bergpeter


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Juni 2009)

die Strecke (64km) war ja wirklich supi. Genug Grip und keine Schlammschlacht... Versorgung (mit Keksen und Schoki) auch perfekt. Was soll man da noch sagen?? 2010 will ich dann endlich unter 3:30 
kommen...dieses Jahr um ne Minute verpasst


----------



## Fliege (29. Juni 2009)

Ich fand's dann auch nicht so toll..

Ok, Stimmung und Verpflegung erste Sahne, aber...

- das Gemauschel mit dem 'Vor'-Block bei der Startaufstellung (Mittelstrecke) ist nur peinlich. "Gleich kommt der Chef, der weiß wer schnell ist und da rein darf". Hinterher standen da dann die Dreisten, die Spezis (Locals) der Streckenposten und ein paar Studenten.
Ansonsten haben sich die Leute halt die Böschung hoch irgendwo reingedrängt oder sind gleich von der Parallelstraße gestartet.
Wer sich mit mit Ambitionen auf eine gute Platzierung frühzeitig ordnungsgemäß aufgestellt hatte, war auf jeden Fall der Depp.
Entweder man schafft eine ordentliche Regelung (Vorjahreszeiten, Lizenz oder whatever) und zieht die auch durch oder mal lässt es ganz.

- Die Strecke fand ich insgesamt ziemlich langweilig. Die Abfahrten waren fast nur geradeaus. Mit Mut/ Leichtsinn und Glück konnte man da auch ohne viel Technik schnell unterwegs sein. Mit Pech konnte es ein aber auch richtig übel aufstellen. Der Mittelteil war nur öde.

- Siegereherung 5 Stunden nach Zieleinlauf ist meiner Meinung nach eine Unverschämtheit

Natürlich muss ich nicht mitmachen, aber die Form passt halt gerade und ich hatte Bock auf Rennen. Hirschau ist wegen einer großen, nationalen Konkurrenzveranstaltung leider ausgefallen.

Nächstes Jahr? Eher nicht.

F.


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juni 2009)

Fliege schrieb:


> Ich fand's dann auch nicht so toll..
> 
> Ok, Stimmung und Verpflegung erste Sahne, aber...
> 
> ...



Wie lange warst du denn unterwegs


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2009)

USB schrieb:


> falsch gerechnet ! komme nur auf um 26,15



Wenn du auf der Kurzstrecke bei einer Fahrzeit von rund 1,25 Dezimalstunden gewonnen hast, dann sind es fast 30km/h.   Guck doch mal in die Ergebnisliste


----------



## herr.gigs (29. Juni 2009)

Fliege schrieb:


> - das Gemauschel mit dem 'Vor'-Block bei der Startaufstellung (Mittelstrecke) ist nur peinlich. "Gleich kommt der Chef, der weiß wer schnell ist und da rein darf". Hinterher standen da dann die Dreisten, die Spezis (Locals) der Streckenposten und ein paar Studenten.
> Ansonsten haben sich die Leute halt die Böschung hoch irgendwo reingedrängt oder sind gleich von der Parallelstraße gestartet.
> Wer sich mit mit Ambitionen auf eine gute Platzierung frühzeitig ordnungsgemäß aufgestellt hatte, war auf jeden Fall der Depp.



Nervt mich auch jedes Jahr! Es wurde ja vor dem 1.Block nochmal ein Gatter aufgestellt. 5-10min. vorm Start kamen dann ganz gemütlich die Lizenzfahrer vom Einrollen und haben sich vor die "Deppen" (die ja schon 30-40min warteten) aus dem 1. Block gestellt. Gottseidank wurden wir noch gefragt, ob jemand eine Lizenz hat, der wurde dann nach ganz vorne gelassen. Ich war dann auch so dreist und bin nach vorne, stand dann vll. in der 6-10 Startreihe, aber aufgrund meiner Zeit (2:46h-Top 25) finde ich das auch angemessen und meine "Dreistigkeit" gerechtfertigt.

Kenne auch einen Fall, der platzierte sich nur Sec. hinter mir, was nicht nur mich wunderte. Die Lösung: Er hatte Startnummer und Transponder für den 2. Block, hat sich aber im 1. Block aufgestellt und somit 15min gewonnen (habe auch extra mal im Ziel bei den Zeitnehmern nachgefragt).
Mir wurde empfohlen, bei den Wettkampfrichtern Einspruch einzulegen. Habe ich aber nicht gemacht. Entweder derjenige hat Courage und lässt es selber korregieren oder er ist halt kein fairer Sportsmann.

Ich fänds übrings auch gut, wenn die Langstrecke etwas entschärft werden würde bzgl. KM und HM. Will sie auch nä. Jahr fahren. Dass über 1000 Leute auf der Mittelstrecke finishen und Lang nur 165 ist kein gutes Verhältnis. Wird aber bestimmt davon abhängen, wann nä. Jahr die Transe ist und andere Rennen (gestern war auch noch MTB BL). Bin gespannt, was sie ändern wollen.


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juni 2009)

Eine Langstrecke ist ein Marathon alles unter 100km ist kein Marathon mehr 
Kann man ja auch gleich ein CC Rennen veranstalten


----------



## Fliege (29. Juni 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> wie lange warst du denn unterwegs



2:44


----------



## USB (29. Juni 2009)

..das heißt dann aber laut Dir das er 30Km in 1Std gefahren ist & 4 Km in 18 min oder wie . 

Vielleicht solltest Du einfach 34 :1,30 teilen dann hast du den richtigen Schnitt.

Weiß halt nicht wie du auf ca 30Km/std kommst oder die Strecke hatte 
39Km dann stimmt es wieder 

Gruss



Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der Kurzstrecke bei einer Fahrzeit von rund 1,25 Dezimalstunden gewonnen hast, dann sind es fast 30km/h.   Guck doch mal in die Ergebnisliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (29. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Nervt mich auch jedes Jahr! Es wurde ja vor dem 1.Block nochmal ein Gatter aufgestellt. 5-10min. vorm Start kamen dann ganz gemütlich die Lizenzfahrer vom Einrollen und haben sich vor die "Deppen" (die ja schon 30-40min warteten) aus dem 1. Block gestellt. Gottseidank wurden wir noch gefragt, ob jemand eine Lizenz hat, der wurde dann nach ganz vorne gelassen. Ich war dann auch so dreist und bin nach vorne, stand dann vll. in der 6-10 Startreihe, aber aufgrund meiner Zeit (2:46h-Top 25) finde ich das auch angemessen und meine "Dreistigkeit" gerechtfertigt.[...]



Vielleicht sollte mans eben mal mit geplanten Zielzeiten probieren. Mittelstrecke meinetwegen "unter 3 Stunden", "unter 3:30", "einfach nur ankommen", also dass solche Bereiche eindeutig gekennzeichnet werden. Basiert dann zwar auch auf der Selbsteinschätzung/ dem Ego, aber gerade neulinge die einfach unerfahren sind hätten dadurch evtl mehr Sicherheit, dass sie sich eben einfach hinten reinstellen könnten und nicht evtl unabsichtlich vorne zwischen den Schnellen stehen nur weil sie sich halt einfach früh aufgestellt haben.

grüße
Jan


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ich fänds übrings auch gut, wenn die Langstrecke etwas entschärft werden würde bzgl. KM und HM. Will sie auch nä. Jahr fahren. Dass über 1000 Leute auf der Mittelstrecke finishen und Lang nur 165 ist kein gutes Verhältnis.





			
				fritzbox schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Langstrecke ist ein Marathon alles unter 100km ist kein Marathon mehr.




ich für meine teil glaube, dass es nicht von km und hm abhängt, sondern von der strecke an sich. denn wenn man ehrlich ist, ist die strecke doch eher langweilig - was z.b. bei mir (habs ja oben schon geschrieben) zu einem gewissen motivationsvelust auf der zweiten runde geführt hat. imho solten die frammersbacher mal darüber nachdenken, eine langstrecke anzubieten, die in einer runde gefahren wird...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Juni 2009)

Also Hm und Km für die Langstrecke finde ich eigentlich ganz gut so. Soll ja auch a bisl Herausforderung sein. Ich bin dieses Jahr die Langstrecke nicht
gefahren, weil ich Nachmittag bald weiter musste.

Die Langstrecke in einer Runde wär natürlich auch interessant, nur die
Streckenführung stell ich mir da schwierig vor... zumindest wenn die 
Langstrecke am Grabig hochgehen soll wenn noch Leute da sind.


----------



## herr.gigs (29. Juni 2009)

Langweilig finde ich die Strecke nicht, dann müßte sie schon flach am Main über Radwege z.B. gehen...
Eine 100-120km Runde (die dann nur 1x befahren wird) wird es bestimmt nicht geben, der Forst macht jetzt schon Streß und drückt beide Augen zu, es müßten auch noch mehr Verpflegungsstellen eingerichtet werden, also ein Mehr an Orga-Aufwand und Helfer (denke, die sind am Max. mit ihren Helfern). Ich frag mich was da langweilig sein soll, du hast steile oder lange Anstiege, mortz Stimmung an dem einen Berg, stellenweise tolle Aussichten, schöne Trails und die ein oder andere fordernde Abfahrt (finde Frammersbach gar nicht so easy von den Downhills, wie immer hingestellt wird - komisch warum so viele mit Fully fahren und kaum einer mit Starrgabel ) Klar, hat ja nicht jeder 4 Räder zur Auswahl... bla bla


----------



## Meridaracer (29. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

also in der Ergebnisliste habe ich einen Schnitt von 26.21 km/h
bei einer Fahrzeit von 1:17.49 auf den 34 Km

Selber habe ich nix gemessen da ich nur mit Puls- und deren Stoppuhr fahre


----------



## jojogte (29. Juni 2009)

Jup, fands auch super.  War meine erste Veranstaltung.  Werde jetzt noch etwas mehr fahren gehen um etwas schneller zu werden und mir ein anderes Bike besorgen.  Ich denke ich hatte das billigste im ganzen Feld .  Ich bin Kurzstrecke gefahren und oute mich als jemand der im letzten viertel war.  Spaß hats gemacht und das steht für mich im Vordergrund.

mfg jojo


----------



## trelgne (29. Juni 2009)

Die Strecke beinhaltet tatsächlich sehr wenig Trails; dabei haben wir hier im Spessart (ich bin aus Frammersbach) sehr viele schöne naturbelassene Wege und Pfade für "echtes" Mountainbiken. Jeder weiß aber doch, wie schwierig es ist, auf solchen Passagen zu überholen und selbst auf den geschotterten Forstwegen können "nur" zwei, max. auch mal drei Fahrer nebeneinander fahren. Insofern verstehe ich, dass die Veranstalter  bei einem so großen Teilnehmerfeld den Trailanteil stark begrenzen. Ansonsten würden die Beschwerden, zu wenig überholen zu können, massiv zunehmen. Eine Langstrecke ohne 2x gleiche Runde würde sehr schwierig, da man auch darauf achten muss, möglichst keine Straßen queren zu müssen. Außerdem bräuchte es dann noch mehr Helfer, Streckenposten, Verpflegungsstationen, da stößt der Ort auch an seine personellen Kapazitäten. Frammersbach hat schließlich "nur" 4500 Einwohner und von den 20 - 60-jährigen sind ja fast schon alle im Einsatz!


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> ...der Forst macht jetzt schon StreÃ und drÃ¼ckt beide Augen zu, es mÃ¼Ãten auch noch mehr Verpflegungsstellen eingerichtet werden, also ein Mehr an Orga-Aufwand und Helfer (denke, die sind am Max. mit ihren Helfern).



dass es schwieriger wird vom orga-aufwand ist mir klar. vieleicht bin ich ja auch echt nur einer von wenigen, die lieber eine lange runde fahren wÃ¼rden als zweimal dasselbe... fakt ist aber, dass der veranstalter darÃ¼ber nachdenkt, warum nicht mehr leute die langstrecke fahren. und da kÃ¶nnte eine einzige lage runde schon ein lÃ¶sungsansatz sein finde ich.



herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was da langweilig sein soll, du hast steile oder lange Anstiege, mortz Stimmung an dem einen Berg, stellenweise tolle Aussichten, schÃ¶ne Trails und die ein oder andere fordernde Abfahrt (finde Frammersbach gar nicht so easy von den Downhills, wie immer hingestellt wird



naja - fÃ¼r mich sind lange teerauffahrten und lange schotterabfahrten schon ein biÃchen langweilig - auch wenn die stimmung gerade am grabig wirklich einmalig ist. fordernd finde ich die abfahrten nicht wirklich. es sei denn man ist tatsÃ¤chlich



herr.gigs schrieb:


> mit Starrgabel



unterwegs â so wie ich zum beispiel Ã¼ber weite strecken gestern â auch wenn meine von fox war und eigentlich hÃ¤tte federn sollen. aber das ist schon wieder ein anderes thema...


----------



## Otzi (29. Juni 2009)

ich finds immer lustig, wenn Manche schreiben wie langweilig und anspruchslos eine Marathonstrecke war...

Leute, das ist ein Rennen und keine Genußtour. Wenn ich letzteres will, fahre ich mit Kumpels ne Tour und suche mir die Route entsprechend aus. In einem Rennen gehts (zumindest für die ersten 10 %) um Platzierungen und da kommt der Anspruch der Abfahrten durch die Geschwindigkeit, und bei entsprechendem Tempo waren die Trails gestern auch nicht ohne. Und zu einem Marathon gehören halt auch längere Anstiege die Kraft und Kraftausdauer erfordern. wer was anderes will, soll halt die Kurzstrecke oder XC fahren.

Just my three cents

Gruß Otzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (29. Juni 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Der Zeitenvergleich bringt doch gar nichts ,jedes Jahr herrschen andere Bedingungen was einen Zeitvergleich eh unmöglich macht .


Geb ich Dir nur bedingt recht. 
Letztes Jahr waerst Du mit 3 h um die 125ter gewesen, dieses Jahr 80ter.



fritzbox schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied ob man jetzt 57km mit 1600Hm fährt oder 64km mit 1640Hm .


11%?



thof schrieb:


> Die zwei Kilometer mehr richten Dich zu Grunde? Dann nimm Dir halt mehr zu futtern/trinken mit.
> Langstrecke fahren.



Fuer was zahl ich dann 45 Euro Startgebuehr? Meinst Du ich bekomm was zurueck wenn ich mir mehr mitnehme? 
Dass es auch anders geht zeigt z.B. Wombach. Da gibt es 3 Stationen auf knapp 10 km weniger. Getraenke Station haette ja gereicht. Wenn man die Krampf-Dramen am Eichenberg sieht, dann kommt das genau davon.
Ein Gutes hatte es ja, ich hab ne mege Zeit gut gemacht, da ich nicht Pinkeln musste. 



thof schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt die falsche Richtung? Verstehe ich nicht!
> In der Lokalpresse war ja zu lesen, dass die Veranstalter mehr Leute auf die Langstrecke bringen wollen. Da macht es Sinn die mittlere länger und die Langstrecke kürzer zu machen. Ich habe vor nächstes Jahr Langstrecke fahren.


Naja, in der Zeitung zitiert man Armin Karl, dass man die Langstrecke interessanter machen will und deshalb kuerzt. Anscheinent ist der Plan aber nicht aufgegangen und die Leute sehen die Kuerzung um 3 km und 200 Hm nicht wirklich so an, dass sie Langstrecke fahren.
Ich denke halt eine drastisch gekuerzte Langstrecke oder eine Strecke um die 85 km wuerde da mehr Entzerrung fuer die ueberladene Mittelstrecke bringen.
Aber wenn man die Mittelstrecke jedes Jahr 2 km laenger macht, dann sind wir in 10 Jahren ja auch bei 85 km und die 1. Verpflegungsstation ist dann bei km 45.   



powderJO schrieb:


> ....imho solten die frammersbacher mal darüber nachdenken, eine langstrecke anzubieten, die in einer runde gefahren wird...


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

jojogte schrieb:


> Spaß hats gemacht und das steht für mich im Vordergrund.



Genau so solls sein! 
Zu deinem Schnitt Meridaracer, den kannst du auch ganz akkurat ausrechnen: 
(34000m / 4669s) x 3,6 = 26.21km/h sprich es passt. Wundert mich wenn es mit BR-Timing mal funktioniert hat alles 

Die Strecke find ich auch okay, zumal ich als Superleichtgewicht bergab eh keine Chance hab  Und dass man das in einer Runde fahren soll, ja mei ist halt ein Rennen und wie schon oben gelesen keine Tour die ich mir aussuche. Also sind wir lieber froh dass es ist wie es ist und dass trotzdem noch Verbesserungen angestrebt werden. Und das mit dem Essen, also das muss man schon selbst einplanen! Die Verpflegungspunkte sind ja auch vorher auf dem Profil/der Karte eingezeichnet...


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2009)

Otzi schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein Rennen und keine Genußtour.



ein rennen hat mit einer genußtour nicht viel gemein - ich glaube aber das sieht  von den langstreckenfahrern sowieso kaum einer so. dennoch gibt es langweiligere und spannendere rennstrecken. spannender sind die, die auch mehr von dem beinhalten was mountainbiking an sich ausmacht: dazu gehören lange oder knackige anstiege, schnelle abfahrten aber auch mal die eine oder andere technische schwierigkeit.  wie gesagt - ich hab nix gegen heizerstrecken - aber auf zwei runden gefahren finde zuminedest ich das nicht sooo reizvoll - zumal in frammersbach auch der teeranteil ziemlich hoch ist.


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 30er-Schnitt... Den zu erreichen, würde manchen schon auf dem Rennrad im Flachen bei Windstille schwerfallen



Ne das geht schon, auch im Wald. Musst halt bergauf und bergab flott sein. Ersteres kann sogar ich  Aber so einen 27ger - 30ger Schnitt halte ich nicht lange durch, etwas über eine Stunde geht, kommt auch auf die Streck an! Musst halt ordentlich Dampf haben in den Beinen, was mir fehlt (max. 366W)


Was die Strecke angeht, sollte ich vielleicht dazusagen, dass ich zwar nix gegen Heizerstrecken hab, aber ich sehe mich da im Nachteil gegenüber den kräftigen Drückern. Ich hol sie zwar an richtig steilen Stellen wieder, aber die sind ja auch nicht aus Pappe die geben da auch ordentlich Gas, deshalb geht das nicht, dass ich dauernd bergauf Überhol (bei relativ niedrigem Puls) und sie mir dann an weniger flachen, ebenen oder downhill Stellen wieder weg fahren (bei mir dann bei relativ hohem Puls). Ich habe allerdings noch kein Rennen gehabt, wo es keine Speedstrecke war. Die Mittelgebirgsmarathons sind halt so. In die Alpen würd ich gern mal, 1. Gang und hochscheffeln, da würde ich glaube ich einige Plätze gut machen  wer weiß


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> fordernd finde ich die abfahrten nicht wirklich. es sei denn man ist tatsÃ¤chlich
> 
> 
> 
> unterwegs â so wie ich zum beispiel Ã¼ber weite strecken gestern â auch wenn meine von fox war und eigentlich hÃ¤tte federn sollen. aber das ist schon wieder ein anderes thema...



Starrgabel in Frammersbach ist vÃ¶llig hirnfrei.
WeiÃ nicht, was ich mir dabei gedacht habe. Aber von Anfang an.
Dank der NavigationskÃ¼nste meiner Freundin, die die Kurzstrecke angetreten ist, hatte ich um 7.53 Uhr die Startnummer am Lenker und wirklich einen fliegenden Start. Auf so was kann ich echt verzichtenâ¦ Auf den letzten kilometern Landstr. durch diverse SpessartkÃ¤ffer habe ich mir bestimmt irgendeine Ralleylizenz erfahren.
Das Rennen lief dann so weit auch wie erhofft, ich wollte die Langstrecke mit so um die 6 bis 6,5 Stunden finishen. Die erste Abfahrt mit Starrgabel war super, da konnte ich noch mit den anderen mithalten, ab der 2. hat der RÃ¼cken angefangen weh zu tun und nach zwei Stunden war es nur noch *******. Mir hat so dermaÃen der RÃ¼cken wehgetan, keine Ahnung warum. Auch bergauf. Bin dann auch mal ein kurzes StÃ¼ck gelaufen (den feuchten, steilen, Bergauftrail, den sowieso fast alle um mich rum geschoben haben), hat aber nur wÃ¤hrend des Laufens selbst was geholfen. Im Taunus kann ich auch satt Ã¼ber 5 Stunden problemfei fahren. 
Nach dem Grabig, der supergeil war, hatte ich dann einen moralischen, ob das mit der 2. Runde so fÃ¼r mich Sinn macht. Bei der StreckenzusammenfÃ¼hrung von der Kurz- und den anderen Strecken hab ich dann âRiesenzufall- meine Freundin andÃ¼sen sehen und das warÂ´s dann. Entschluss steht fest, ich kann sie ja nicht noch drei Sunden hier rumstehen lassen. Ich bin dann leicht Ã¼bellaunig und schmerzgeplagt mit ihr ins Ziel abgebogen. Nicht gefinished, aber trotzdem um die 3.15 gefahren. 
Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung wieder super und ich komme wieder. Gefedert. Nicht geteert. Lediglich die erste Verpflegung hÃ¤tte auch fÃ¼r mich frÃ¼her kommen mÃ¼ssen, aber das lag daran, dass ich im ersten Trail eine volle Trinkflasche verloren habe.
GroÃartig fand ich Ã¼brigens noch den Haibike-Fahrer, der sich vorne und hinten Platten reingefahren hat und auf den Felgen ins Ziel gerollt ist.


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

Das haben Haibiker nunmal so an sich 

Hey Meridaracer, jetz weiß ich au wer du bist, wir standen in Kellerwald zam aufm U23-Treppchen, wo du ein überragend schnelles Rennen hingelegt hattest  Hut ab du hast ordentlich Vorsprung, da muss ich erst noch hinkommen. Mal sehen was das Training übern Winter so bringt an Kraft 


Extrem ist natürlich auch der Roland Golderer, erst die Trans Germany und dann noch obendrauf die 120km! Und auch wenn das Fahrerfeld jetzt nicht mit den üblichen TOP-Bikern besetzt war, die Zeiten die die "nicht TOP" Leute geprügelt haben sind doch auch klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (29. Juni 2009)

eDw schrieb:


> Geb ich Dir nur bedingt recht.
> Letztes Jahr waerst Du mit 3 h um die 125ter gewesen, dieses Jahr 80ter.
> 
> 
> 11%?



Und vor 2 Jahren 30ter ,das interessiert doch keine S..


----------



## Meridaracer (29. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Das haben Haibiker nunmal so an sich
> 
> Hey Meridaracer, jetz weiß ich au wer du bist, wir standen in Kellerwald zam aufm U23-Treppchen, wo du ein überragend schnelles Rennen hingelegt hattest  Hut ab du hast ordentlich Vorsprung, da muss ich erst noch hinkommen. Mal sehen was das Training übern Winter so bringt an Kraft
> 
> ...



Jupp der hat echt was drauf.


----------



## Torpedo64 (29. Juni 2009)

Den Sankt Wendeler MTB-Marathon finde ich viel schöner, als den Frammersbacher, aber ist nicht so einfach...


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Jupp der hat echt was drauf.



Ned nur der, du auch. Also nen 26ger Schnitt, echt stark! Und was du in Kellerwald gefahren bist war ja auch unter aller Sau


----------



## REEF (29. Juni 2009)

Schön war´s, die Orga war auch super und die Mitwirkenden sehr freundlich. Falls jemand mitliest - ein großes Lob!
Langweilig fand ich die Langstrecke nicht und die Abfahrten fand ich bei entsprechendem Tempo und zunehmender Erschöpfung schwer genug.


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juni 2009)

Zur Startaufstellung der Mittelstrecke:

Ich habe auch zun den Frammersbachern, Kumpels und sogar Teamkollege des Postens gehört der an der Absperrung gestanden hat. Wir haben trotzdem schon um 7.40 dort gestanden. Auch hat mein Kollege sogar Teamkollegen und andere Bekannte nach hinten geschickt. Die sind dann auch wirklich nach hinten gegangen. Es gibt aber immer welche die sich trotz allem vorne hinstellen. Was willst Du da machen? Schläge? Startnummer abschneiden? Gewundert hat mich dann nur wieviele Lizenzfahrer und Teilnehmer der Hochschulmeisterschaft plötzlich vorne waren. Aber was solls. Mir war es relativ egal. Ich war zum 13. Mal dabei und war trotz Trainingsrückstand durch Krankheit und viel Arbeit für mich zufrieden. Auf den Abfahrten habe ich auch gerne einmal jemanden vorbei gelassen. Hab diese Jahr erst dreimal auf dem MTB gesessen und da hab ich mich gestern nicht so wohl gefühlt. Bin dann nach 2:57 im Ziel gewesen.

Ach ja. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Stürze es gestern gegeben hat dann kann die Strecke gar nicht so leicht sein.


----------



## randi (29. Juni 2009)

Habe die117km Strecke mit dem hardtail gefinished. Und man kann es nie allen gerecht machen, zu schwer, zu leicht, zu steinig... oder die Sonne hat geblendet. Es gibt inzwischen soviele Marathons da sollte doch jeder einen passenden finden und dann halt dort starten.

Zum Glück sind alle Strecken anders. 
Frammersbach ist seit 1997 einer der Top-Events und so soll er auch bleiben


----------



## herr.gigs (29. Juni 2009)

@ marcus:
Also ich habe es schon mitbekommen, dass in Frammersbach einem Starter, der sich nicht hinten einreihen wollte, die Startnummer vom Ordner abgerissen wurde... Warum macht man sich nicht den Aufwand, anhand der Vorjahrespaltzierung aufzustellen? (Bei Frankfurt Eschborn haben die über 2000 Starter durch Ergebnisse bei anderen Sport-, nicht nur Radveranstaltungen, kontrolliert).

In Wombach letztes Jahr habe ich relativ weit vorne und somit früh im Startblock für die Mittelstrecke gestanden. Irgendwann kam dann ein Fahrer in Jeanshose und Sporttasche hoch (da dachte ich mir noch, komisch, der startet doch auch jedes JAhr auf der Mittelstrecke und will die jedes JAhr gewinnen...) Ne viertel Stunde später stand er dann vor mir inkl. dem restl. Wombacherverein. Zur Info: Ich bin dann als Dritter/Vierter vom Gesamten Feld den ersten Berg hoch. Also ich könnt jedesmal sowas von Kotzen!


----------



## Toni172 (29. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> imho solten die frammersbacher mal darüber nachdenken, eine langstrecke anzubieten, die in einer runde gefahren wird...




hast Du überhaupt ein bisschen Plan was das für ein Aufwand ist?

5 Verpflegungsstellen, Die Genehmigung bei der Forstbehörde, etc.
Aber ich denke mal eher nicht. Oder irre ich mich da ? 
Ich finde es immer geil, wenn die Leute meckern und selbst von nichts ne Ahnung haben. 

Und die Abfahrten sind garnicht mal so ohne. Da gibt es viele Marathons wo es viel langweiliger zugeht. Lass es doch einfach mal richtig laufen.


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hast Du überhaupt ein bisschen Plan was das für ein Aufwand ist?
> 
> 5 Verpflegungsstellen, Die Genehmigung bei der Forstbehörde, etc.
> Aber ich denke mal eher nicht. Oder irre ich mich da ?
> ...



Scheinbar waren die Abfahrten der Siegerin auf der 117km Strecke zu leicht ,die war nämlich mit einer Starrgabel unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (29. Juni 2009)

die hat beregauf soviel vorsprung rausgefahren das sie bergab das rad getragen hat. 
Wenn man als führende soviel vorsprung hat das man noch überlegt kurz ins Gebüsch zum Zitat: piesseln zu gehen, dann kann das nur so sein.


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> @ marcus:
> Also ich habe es schon mitbekommen, dass in Frammersbach einem Starter, der sich nicht hinten einreihen wollte, die Startnummer vom Ordner abgerissen wurde... Warum macht man sich nicht den Aufwand, anhand der Vorjahrespaltzierung aufzustellen? (Bei Frankfurt Eschborn haben die über 2000 Starter durch Ergebnisse bei anderen Sport-, nicht nur Radveranstaltungen, kontrolliert).
> 
> In Wombach letztes Jahr habe ich relativ weit vorne und somit früh im Startblock für die Mittelstrecke gestanden. Irgendwann kam dann ein Fahrer in Jeanshose und Sporttasche hoch (da dachte ich mir noch, komisch, der startet doch auch jedes JAhr auf der Mittelstrecke und will die jedes JAhr gewinnen...) Ne viertel Stunde später stand er dann vor mir inkl. dem restl. Wombacherverein. Zur Info: Ich bin dann als Dritter/Vierter vom Gesamten Feld den ersten Berg hoch. Also ich könnt jedesmal sowas von Kotzen!



Das hab ich in Wombach auch schon erlebt. Wir stehen schon ewig an und dann wird ein Block mit Wombachern vorne dran gestellt. Da waren dann allerdings wirklich viele dabei die dort nichts zu suchen hatten. So was verstehe ich dann wirklich nicht.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## jan84 (29. Juni 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> [....]
> Ach ja. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Stürze es gestern gegeben hat dann kann die Strecke gar nicht so leicht sein.



Ein wenig ein Henne-Ei Problem, aber ich würds eher darauf zurückführen, dass einige Leute sich einfach gnadenlos überschätzen (Konditionell wie Fahrtechnisch) und dadurch halt eben die vielen Stürze und auch die Querelen mit der Startaufstellung kommen. 
Ehrgeiz ist eine Sache, aber da muss man sich manchmal halt einfach fragen in wieweit Ärger / (zu) Hohes Risiko oÄ gerechtfertigt ist wenns drum geht ob mal als 532 oder 578er oder meinetwegen auch als 134 oder 136er ankommt. Ich verstehs nicht. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hast Du überhaupt ein bisschen Plan was das für ein Aufwand ist?
> 
> 5 Verpflegungsstellen, Die Genehmigung bei der Forstbehörde, etc.
> Aber ich denke mal eher nicht. Oder irre ich mich da ?
> ...



ich finde es immer geil, wenn die leute persönlich werden, ohne vorher mal wirklich gelesen haben, was der andere schreibt. deshalb extra noch mal für dich (mit hervorhebungen um es extra-leicht zu machen zu verstehen was da steht):




powderJO schrieb:


> ...*dass es schwieriger wird vom orga-aufwand ist mir klar.* vielleicht bin *ich* ja auch echt nur *einer von wenigen*, die lieber eine lange runde fahren würden als zweimal dasselbe... f*akt ist aber, dass der veranstalter darüber nachdenkt, warum nicht mehr leute die langstrecke fahren. und da könnte eine einzige lange runde schon ein lösungsansatz sein finde ich.*






powderJO schrieb:


> ...*für mich *sind lange teerauffahrten und lange schotterabfahrten schon ein bißchen langweilig - auch *wenn die stimmung gerade am grabig wirklich einmalig ist*....


----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2009)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ach ja. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Stürze es gestern gegeben hat dann kann die Strecke gar nicht so leicht sein.



Hi Marcus,
das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die Trail Abfahrten alle "high speed" sind. Bis auf die vorm Grabig gibt es glaube ich keine Abfahrt mir einer Kurve. Die einzige Schwierigkeit sind die Schotterwege die man ueberquert oder auf denen man endet. Und genau da passieren die meisten Unfaelle.

Ich wuerde die Unfaelle ehr auf die hohe Geschwindigkeit der Abfahrten wie auf die Schwierigkeit zurueckfuehren.

Gruss
e


----------



## mountainbike (30. Juni 2009)

gab es viele unfälle?

ich hab öfters mal nen krankenwagen gehört!


----------



## Toni172 (30. Juni 2009)

das tatütata habe ich auch sehr häufig gehört. So oft wie noch nie bei einem Marathon. Kann aber auch nur Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## bernd e (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich sehe wie blöd sich 5 bis 10 Teilnehmer in den ca. 10 Minuten in der Spitzkehre im Rinderbachtal angestellt haben (beim Berg hoch fahren am VR ausgerutscht), da stelle ich mir die Frage ob solche Leute auf´s MTB steigen sollen. Im Anschluß war ich an der Abfahrt ins Spörkelbachtal. Auch hier viele Teilnehmer die völlig unsicher diesen gut fahrbaren Trail abfahren. Und zum Abschluß noch das Mädel das da vor sich hin jammert "ich will wieder hoch fahren". Hallo!!! Lauf Marathon oder fahr Rennrad!!!! 

Mir ist klar das durch den großen Tempounterschied (Überholvorgänge) und / oder die fehlende Fahrsicherheit Stürze vorprogrammiert sind.

Was macht denn so ein oben erwähnter Teilnehmer z.B. in Wombach wo deutlich mehr Trailanteil ist? Gibt der Bergauf alles und schiebt die Abfahrten runter?

Und zu den Nörgler im Allgemeinen: macht es so wie ich und fahrt keine Marathons (mehr), dann gibts keine Probleme in der Startaufstellung, Streckenwahl oder der Nudelportiongröße.

Alles meine Meinung, daher bitte ich von Angriffen gegen mich abzusehen


----------



## derfati (30. Juni 2009)

@bernd:
Jawoll!  

Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, und ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder starten.
War aber auch mein erster Marathon und mir fehlen Vergleiche.
Werde mal beim Keiler an den Start gehen, und schauen, wie es da so läuft.
Ich sage auf jeden Fall: Danke Frammersbach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass hier viele hundert Helfer ehrenamtlich ihre sonntägliche Freizeit für uns "opfern", ist das schon aller Ehren wert und maches Negative eine Bagatelle im Vergleich zu dem was im Gegenzug reibungslos funktioniert im Vergleich zu manch anderen Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (30. Juni 2009)

Hier zwei Presselinks zum Renngeschehen vom Sonntag.

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/main-spessart/Spessart-Bike-Marathon-Helfer-hatten-allerhand-zu-tun;art774,5185613

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/sport/weiteresportarten/radsport/regionalerradsport/art12981,827362


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2009)

Rusher schrieb:


> Hier zwei Presselinks zum Renngeschehen vom Sonntag.
> 
> http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/main...Helfer-hatten-allerhand-zu-tun;art774,5185613
> 
> http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten...n/radsport/regionalerradsport/art12981,827362




dem ersten Link nach ist ausser den Stürzen nicht wirklich viel passiert in Frammersbach.......


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Juli 2009)

Nochmal zur Strecke, also jemand der nachgewiesener Maßen sehr gut fährt und auch schnell fährt (von wegen mit Tempo in die Trails) ist ja auch gestürzt, nämlich der Alex Pscheidl von Texpa-Simplon. Ich weiß noch nicht wie ers gemacht hat aber ich füg das mal an, da ich der Meinung bin, dass die Strecke nicht "zu ungefährlich" ist!


----------



## jan84 (1. Juli 2009)

Die rede war von "einfach" nicht "ungefährlich".
Das ist ja mit ein Problem, wenn die Strecken in den Abfahrten relativ "einfach" (=> Bremsen Aufmachen) sind werden die Geschwindigkeiten sehr hoch, entsprechend schlimmer sind die Konsequenzen von stürzen. 
Schotten z.B. hat ja auch keine wirklich technischen Passagen, ist aber stellenweise einfach sauschnell, was die Strecke innem gewissen Rahmen gefährlich macht.
Gut fahren bedeutet ja auch nicht automatisch Sturzfreiheit, die Frage ist ja immer wie sehen die Stürze aus (Grund, Konsequenz). 

grüße
Jan


----------



## brndch (1. Juli 2009)

Zum Beitrag von NoBseHz:

Alex Pscheidl rutschte das Vorderrad in einer  	Schotterkurve unvermittelt weg, verlor die Kontrolle über sein Rad und  	erlitt zahlreiche Schürfwunden und Prellungen, die seine Vorbereitung auf  	die in 3 Wochen beginnende Transalp empfindlich stören werden. 

In dem sinne gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (1. Juli 2009)

Das hab ich auch gelesen @ brndch, aber ich wills nich aus der Zeitung hören (erst Recht nicht aus der Mainpost... wenn du sie kennst weißt du warum) sondern ich werd ihn fragen.

"Einfach"e Strecken sind also nicht von der Strecke selbst her gefährlich, sondern es hängt vom Fahrer ab. "Nicht ungefährlich"e Strecken enthalten mMn technisch anspruchsvollere Sachen, weshalb normalsterbliche Hardtailfahrer da langsammer machen >müssen< sonst liegen se gleich auf der Schnauze. In Frammersbach gibts soweit ich mich erinnern kann schon intressante Downhills, bei denen ich gut Bremsbeläge gelassen hab. Ich finde es schon gut, man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen, dass Mittelgebiergsmarathons einfach Speedstrecken sind, wo Fahrer, die besser sind als ich im Downhill, auch mal die Bremse aufmachen


----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2009)

Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen wie schnell er die "schnellen" Abschnitte fährt! Und es ist jedem überlassen ober einen leicht rollenden Race-Reifen oder einen schlechter rollenden griffigen Reifen fährt ===> Da kann KEIN Veranstalter was dazu!!!

Angepaßtes Fahren nenn ich das mal.


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Juli 2009)

richtig, ein angepasster und angemessener Fahrstil ist Voraussetzung, man kann mit einem solchen über eine gefährliche (man sagt auch gern technisch schwierige) Strecke oder über eine nicht so gefährliche (zB schnelle oder Schotter) Strecke fahren


----------



## jan84 (1. Juli 2009)

Zu dem angepassten/angemessenen Fahrstil gehören aber meiner Meinung nach auch gewisse fahrtechnische Grundlagen, so das man nicht unbedingt in 4/5 (*edit*: Das soll nicht heißen, dass 4/5 aller Fahrer nicht fahren können, nur dass man fast überall im Feld noch damit rechnen muss) des Feldes damit rechnen muss, dass Leute vor einem "ganz komische Sachen" (plötzliche unerwartete Vollbremsungen, unberechenbare Kurvenlinien, nicht nachvollziehbare/zu erwartende Linienwechsel, Kampflinie im Mittelfeld, ...) machen. Man mag mir jetzt nahelegen "lern überholen!", nur dass ist bei sehr unsicheren Fahrern schlichtweg nen Problem wenn man "sicher" (das muss ja jeder für sich selbst wissen was er unter sicher versteht) überholen will.

grüße
Jan


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (1. Juli 2009)

Wie überholt ihr denn?
Also ich sag immer an auf welcher Seite ich vorbeimach..
Also"achtung links - vorsicht rechts"
Oder nur kurz "rechts.." wenns mal schnell ist.

Slalom..


----------



## jan84 (1. Juli 2009)

Genauso, es is nur halt problematisch wenn jemand ohne dass man was ansagt schon bei (relativ) niedriger geschwindigkeit 120% der eigentlichen Trailbreite braucht oder die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen Überholendem und Überholtem in "schwierigerem" Gelände zu Groß werden. 

grüße


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Juli 2009)

Genauso mache ich es auch und stimme da auch mit euch überein, bloß ich füg noch ein "miep miep" mit an


----------



## jan84 (1. Juli 2009)

Klingeln is meistens auch ganz erheiternd .


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Juli 2009)

Wiebitte?


----------



## jan84 (1. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Wiebitte?





> Als Klingel bezeichnet man ein akustisches Signalgerät, bestehend aus einem metallenen Resonanzkörper (Glocke) und einem Hammer zur Anregung der Schwingung.


Hebt in Rennen immer ungemein die Stimmung wenn man sich die Bahn freiklingelt. Gerade bei CC-Rennen auch in der Startaufstellung toll wenn man mit Stahlbock mit 130mm FW und Klingel zwischen den Carbonhardtails steht . 

grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal ne Zeit lang so nen Vieh von Macdoof auf dem Lenker sitzen was asu Gummi bestand und beim zusammendrücken ne Menge lärm machte. Und hatte sogar noch den Effekt das man seine Aggression abbauen konnte


----------



## CoAXx (1. Juli 2009)

na wenn du die noch bei deinem Tempo-Schnitt hattest, alle Achtung

zu den Abfahrten/Stürzen/: Es war sicher problematisch, dass sich in den Abfahrten (vielleicht auch wg der leichten Nässe) meist nur eine kleine Fahrrinne gebildet hatte. Wenn man die (zum Überholen) verlassen hat, war die Gefahr gleich gefühlt 1000x höher zu stürzen. Ich habe für mich selbst zum erstenmal gleich Anfangs ausgemacht: "OK heute ist mir das Risiko bergab zu überholen einfach zu gross" und habe versucht mich bergab einfach zu erholen und ich vermute mal, dass man zeittechnisch damit sowieso nicht schlecht liegt.

Zu den kritischen Stimmen hier im Forum: Ich möchte jedem seine Meinung lassen, auch wenn sie kritisch ist. Glaube aber, dass das Bild hier nicht represäntativ ist. Würden sich mehr Begeisterte zu Wort melden, ginge eure einzelne Kritik unter. Ich vermute einen enorm hohen Anteil an den 2000 Startern (Rekord!), die (so wie ich) sehr sehr begeistert sind vom Gesamtpaket Spessart Marathon. 

Also nix für ungut, aber wenn das hier jmd so liest, dann kann der sehr schnell einen falschen Eindruck bekommen!


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Juli 2009)

Leute ich weiss echt nicht was hier habt...

Es ist eine perfekt organisierte Großveranstaltung, bei der euch eine vernünftige Strecke mit knackigen Anstiegen und schnellen Abfahrten geboten wird. Die Atmosphäre sucht in ganz Deutschland ihres Gleichen. 

Klar könnte die eine oder andere Abfahrt etwas schwieriger sein - was wäre dann davon die Folge?  >>> Bei einem Starterfeld von über 1000 Leuten auf der Mitteldistanz würde es zu richtigen Staus kommen und dann hättet so manche auch wieder einen Grund zur Kritik.

Warum gebt ihr euch nicht einfach mit dem zufrieden, was euch die Veranstalter vom Spessart-Bike-Marathon bieten? Wenns euch nicht passt, müsst ihr dort doch nicht starten. Ich fahre schließlich Rennen damit ich eine vorgegebene Strecke schnellstmöglich abfahren muss und nicht um eine Tour mit der Steigung, dem Gefälle oder den Trails zu fahren, welche ich gerne hätte. Bei einem Rennen muss man sich damit zufrieden geben, was man vorgesetzt bekommt.

Für mich ist es jedes Jahr wieder eine absolute Pflichtveranstaltung und das wird auch so bleiben. 

Meiner Meinung nach gehört den Orga-Team sowie den ganzen freiwilligen Helfern, egal ob Zeltaufbauer, Streckenposten, Kuchenbacker, ect. ein ganz dickes Lob.


----------



## Meridaracer (1. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> na wenn du die noch bei deinem Tempo-Schnitt hattest, alle Achtung



Na mit den Jahren kommt die Ruhe und Gelassenheit 
Aber bei so manchen Rennen hätte ich trotzdem gerne nen Boxsack dabei.


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Juli 2009)

Kermit da haste recht, ich kritisier die Strecke auch nullinger, würde sich auch schlecht machen bei meinen schlechten Downhillkünsten


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2009)

Na es gibt auf jeden Fall einfachere Strecken als Frammersbach! Es ist jetzt nicht die superschwierige Strecke, aber immerhin hat sie einige schnelle und rel. lange Trails - auch da kann man etwas Zeit gut machen! Wenngleich ich schon mehrmals mit 1,9" Reifen unterwegs war - zumindest vor ein paar Jahren als das noch mehr in Mode war als heute - ging eigentlich schon. Starrgabel geht sicher auch, ich würds aber auf der Langdistanz nicht machen, weil man mit der Zeit schon recht zermürbt wird und die schnellen Abfahrten haben einfach auch ein paar Schläge bereit die mann dann komplett abfedern müsste. Kurzstrecke ging sicher noch gut, aber mittel weniger und lang eigentlich auch nicht so, man muss sich ja irgendwo mal ein bischen ausruhen können


----------



## Leondad (2. Juli 2009)

Ich war auch zum erstenmal dabei, war schon ein schöner Event.

Strecke ist nicht so schön wie in Wombach, aber doch auf jeden Fall besser als ich gedacht habe.

Nur 2 Sachen haben mich ein bisschen gestört:

Erstens das man im Ziel anhalten musste wegen dem Transponder (geht aber halt nicht anders);
Zweitens das es danach nicht irgendwas Nudeliges zu futtern gab.
Ich mag nach nem Rennen nicht irgendne fette Brat- oder Currywurst mit Pommes reinstopfen sondern einfach ne ordentliche Portion Nudeln.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. Juli 2009)

Leondad schrieb:


> Erstens das man im Ziel anhalten musste wegen dem Transponder (geht aber halt nicht anders);



Och mit einem richtigen Transponder geht das schon mit dieser Art von "Transponder" halt nicht - aber mit dem geht noch mehr nicht


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Juli 2009)

Klaus garnicht mitgefahren? Habe weit oben in der Liste der Langstrecke gar keinen gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Klaus garnicht mitgefahren? Habe weit oben in der Liste der Langstrecke gar keinen gefunden



Nein, war dieses Jahr (seit vielen, vielen Jahren) das 1. mal nicht dabei. Hat so seine Gründe, der Veranstalter ist ja super - aber andere am Rennen beteiligte nicht - und nach dem letztjährigen Debakel mit den Ergebnisslisten etc. hatte ich gehofft, dass sich hier was ändert - hat es leider nicht.
Finde ich sehr schade, wenn eine von Grund auf sehr gute Orga durch andere Sachen so vermiest wird.


----------



## herr.gigs (3. Juli 2009)

Nochmal 2-3 Sachen zur Strecke. Ich zitiere mal Rennberichte von Teams:

"Auf einer schnellen, aber technischen Strecke ging es beim MTB-Marathon in Frammersbach..." - Ghost

"Zwar wurde der Kurs in Frammersbach nur am Anfang etwas geändert. Der Rest blieb weitgehendst so erhalten wie die letzten Jahre. Aber leider vielen einige Fahrer dem leicht schlüpfrigen Boden zum Opfer. Auch gute Fahrer erwischte es leider. Ein relativ einfacher Kurs der es trotzallem in sich hat..." - Voitl

Ich finde, die Beschreibungen treffen es auf den Punkt. Die Schwierigkeit im Downhill liegt in erster Linie bei der hohen Geschwindigkeit, weil doch viele Abschnitte geradeaus runter gehen. Es geht natürl. fahrtechnisch schwerer, aber auch wesentl. einfacher! Langweilig war es DEN MEISTEN sicher nicht. Wem´s nicht gefällt, soll halt in Neustadt starten  Die Frammersbacher, Orga, Helfer machen einen super Job!

Und Zeitungsinterview mit Verantwortlichen. "Nach dem Rennen sprach unser Mitarbeiter Klaus Werthmann mit Armin Karl:

Wie haben die Teilnehmer die Streckenänderungen bewertet?

Der neue Kurs ist sehr gut aufgenommen worden, ich habe nichts Negatives gehört. Die Profis sprachen von einer Super-Strecke, nur für die schwächeren Hobbyfahrer war der letzte Anstieg zum Eichenberg mit mehr als 20 Prozent Steigung auf 500 Metern etwas heftig. Die meisten im hinteren Feld mussten hier schieben. 

Hat sich die Entschärfung der Langstrecke bei der Teilnehmerzahl bemerkbar gemacht?

Die Verkürzung hat sich meiner Meinung nach ausgezahlt. Ein Indiz hierfür ist, dass mehr Einheimische und Neulinge gestartet sind. Viele haben gesagt, sie seien heilfroh, dass sie in der zweiten Runde nicht mehr hoch zum Eichenberg müssen. Insgesamt müsste die Streckenerleichterung bei den auswärtigen Teilnehmern aber noch populärer werden. Viele hatten das vorher noch nicht registriert. 

Wollen sie im nächsten Jahr weitere Kurskorrekturen vornehmen? 

Im nächsten Jahr wird es keine großen Änderungen geben. Ich mache das nur alle drei Jahre. Eventuell werde ich die letzten 500 Meter hoch zum Eichenberg etwas entschärfen. Aber wie gesagt: Den Top-Fahrern machte das nichts aus."



Dürfte hier ein bischen Klarheit reinbringen. Ich werde nä. Jahr Langstrecke fahren und freu mich jetzt schon drauf. Zu wünschen wäre für nä. Jahr, die Startzeiten um nochmals 15min auf Mittel- und Kurzstrecken nach hinten zu verschieben, so dass es weniger Staus und Überholvorgänge gibt. Und die Startaufstellung anhand Vorjahresplatzierung bzw. einer Referenz-Platzierung bei anderen Rennen zu gestalten! (Wobei das mir selber nä. Jahr recht egal ist, da werde ich mit Lizenz fahren und wenig Probleme im Startblock der langen Runde haben)

Ach noch was: Wenn Ihr nä. Jahr (wieder) startet, denkt eben dran, es ist (und war noch nie ein) kein Elite-Bundesliga Rennen (wo fast jeder weiß, wie man Kurven, Abfahrten oder Überholvorgänge zu fahren hat), sondern eine riesige MTB-Breitensportveranstaltung! Man muss eben mit Hinz und Kunz rechnen.


----------



## NoBseHz (3. Juli 2009)

Ja, leider hats BR-Timing echt nicht drauf


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ja, leider hats BR-Timing echt nicht drauf



Ich schreib den Namen schon gar nimmer weil ich mich dann nur aufregen muss!  Ich sags mal so, ich kenne kein Rennen bei dem nicht irgendwelche Fehler passiert wären, über das Transpondersystem hab ich mich auch schon zur Genüge ausgelassen...


----------



## Giuliano.B (15. April 2010)

Sersen. Bin bis jetzt noch nicht in Frammersbach gefahren. Werde es dieses Jahr allerdings tun. Ein Kumpel von mir der eigendlich genauso wie ich Downill und XC fährt prangerte meine Carbonsattelstütze an die ich nie im Leben vertellen werde. Er meine Frammersbach sei teils so steil und technisch das es es nicht fahrbach wäre (Ich fahre Downhill, er eigendlich auch).
Schwachsinn was er da erzählt oder? "Schlimmer" als Wombach ist der nicht? Außerdem wenn da so viele Shoppefahrer und Kaffeetouristen in Frammersbach auch mitfahen können die doch nicht ´ne Mörderstreckenführung haben? Sonst gibts ja nur Tote und Verletzte


----------



## eDw (15. April 2010)

Wenn Du vom Hahnenkamm runterkommst mit 3 Bier im Kopp, kannst Du auch alle Abfahrten in Frammersbach locker meistern!
Frammersbach ist bekannt fuer ein Schnelles technisch unschwieriges Rennen.
Schau mal weiter vorne in dem Fred, einige haben sogar probiert das mit Starrgabel zu fahren. Das war allerdings doch ein wenig zu viel des guten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (15. April 2010)

Die Sieger*in* 2009 fuhr Starrgabel (über 120km) nur mal so. Und wenn man entsprechend schnell fahren -kann- sind auch die Frammersbacher Abfahrten zumindest nicht ohne bis mittelschwer, bei schlechtem Wetter für mich sogar eine Herausforderung. Aber dennoch alles fahrbar und nicht zu steil und nicht zu technisch. Fahr mal in Neustadt, da werden dir Grenzen aufgezeigt


----------



## mountainbike (15. April 2010)

frammersbach ist technisch kein problem. ich würd sagen sehr einfach. wombach ist auf alle fälle etwas technischer!

barbara kaltenhauser hat letztes jahr mit starrgabel gewonnen


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. April 2010)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Die Sieger*in* 2009 fuhr Starrgabel (über 120km) nur mal so. Und wenn man entsprechend schnell fahren -kann- sind auch die Frammersbacher Abfahrten zumindest nicht ohne bis mittelschwer, bei schlechtem Wetter für mich sogar eine Herausforderung. Aber dennoch alles fahrbar und nicht zu steil und nicht zu technisch. Fahr mal in Neustadt, da werden dir Grenzen aufgezeigt



Mit Starrgabel hab ich das noch nicht probiert, aber mit 1,95" Twister Supersonic Reifen - die tät ich auf einem wirklich anspruchsvollen Kurs nun auch nicht fahren. Gibt halt 2 schnelle Abfahrten pro Runde, da sollte man mit Starrgabel den Lenker schon was festhalten, aber gehn tut das schon, wobei auf die 120km ist das schon ein Geschüttel - wirklich bequem ist das nicht


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. Juni 2010)

Nur zur Info. Morgen findet um 13Uhr die jährliche Streckenbesichtigung statt. Es werden verschiedene Gruppen angeboten. Ca. 3h15min, 3h45min usw.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juni 2010)

Wirklich schlimm ist der Fahrtechnikanspruch nicht. Völlig verblockte Trails Fehlanzeige. Aber auch kein Walsautobahngeheize, sondern ne gute Mischung aus allem. Frammersbach? Immer wieder gerne


----------



## ]:-> (12. Juni 2010)

Ist auf der Langstrecke der Berg nach dem Grabig auf der zweiten Runde wieder verkürzt wie letztes Jahr?

Bis in zwei Wochen!


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Strecke laut Orga nicht geändert wurde, wird das wohl so bleiben. Freu mich schon auf mein Heimrennen


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juni 2010)

Wird eigentlich dieses Jahr wieder das Festzelt aufgebaut? Letztes Jahr Nudelparty unter freiem Himmel im Regen war sowas von


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juni 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich dieses Jahr wieder das Festzelt aufgebaut? Letztes Jahr Nudelparty unter freiem Himmel im Regen war sowas von



Ja, gibt wieder ein Zelt. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## fritzbox (13. Juni 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Nur zur Info. Morgen findet um 13Uhr die jährliche Streckenbesichtigung statt. Es werden verschiedene Gruppen angeboten. Ca. 3h15min, 3h45min usw.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Habt ihr auch ne Gruppe für ältere Herren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (13. Juni 2010)

wir kommen auch wieder zu zweit nach frammersbach und logo für groß also zwei runden, eine lohnt doch nicht.


----------



## scotty33 (15. Juni 2010)

]:->;7254313 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auf der Langstrecke der Berg nach dem Grabig auf der zweiten Runde wieder verkürzt wie letztes Jahr?
> 
> Bis in zwei Wochen!



hallo, habe schon im profil gesehen, ist etwas anders. wir sind vor zwei jahren das letzte mal dort gefahren. da ging es auf der langdistanz genau wie in der ersten runde nach dem grabig zum ziel. wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig deute ist dieser teil dann bei der zweiten runde geändert. sehe ich das richtig so.

gruß stefan


----------



## fritzbox (16. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> hallo, habe schon im profil gesehen, ist etwas anders. wir sind vor zwei jahren das letzte mal dort gefahren. da ging es auf der langdistanz genau wie in der ersten runde nach dem grabig zum ziel. wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig deute ist dieser teil dann bei der zweiten runde geändert.* sehe ich das richtig so.*
> 
> gruß stefan



Ja


----------



## -JONAS- (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wie ist der Trailanteil, -Schwierigkeit in der Kurzstrecke ?

danke


----------



## scotty33 (16. Juni 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist der Trailanteil, -Schwierigkeit in der Kurzstrecke ?
> 
> danke



bei den marathon's hier überall gibt es keine schwierigen trails, trift auf frammersbach also auch zu.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Juni 2010)

Sind einige Wald-Erd-Wurzelstücke drin. 
Die schwirigkeit kommt wenn dann mit der Geschwidnigkeit.
Bei regen stell ich mir das ziemlich matschig/rutschig vor.
Allerdings hat es letztes Jahr auch die Zeit vor dem Marathon viel geregnet und auch in der Nacht vorher noch etwas getropft. Aber es gab keine Schlamm oder Rutschprobleme.

Im Jahr davor muss es -bei noch mehr regen- übel gewesen sein...hat man erzählt.


----------



## scotty33 (16. Juni 2010)

]:->;7269415 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind einige Wald-Erd-Wurzelstücke drin.
> Die schwirigkeit kommt wenn dann mit der Geschwidnigkeit.
> Bei regen stell ich mir das ziemlich matschig/rutschig vor.
> Allerdings hat es letztes Jahr auch die Zeit vor dem Marathon viel geregnet und auch in der Nacht vorher noch etwas getropft. Aber es gab keine Schlamm oder Rutschprobleme.
> ...



oh ja da war es schlimm, da musste man sogar bergab richtig schwer treten weil der matsch so tief war.

aber immer wieder eine geile strecke. war letztes jahr das erste mal nicht dort, aber nun wieder. freu


----------



## USB (17. Juni 2010)

Servus,

soweit ich mich erinnere war es doch 2008 " pupstrocken" .2009 war es dann schon feuchter . Schlimm war bis jetzt nur Erbeskopf2009 & Schotten 2010 

Gruss


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2010)

USB schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> soweit ich mich erinnere war es doch 2008 " pupstrocken" .2009 war es dann schon feuchter . Schlimm war bis jetzt nur Erbeskopf2009 & Schotten 2010
> 
> Gruss



2007 war es eine Schlammschlacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Juni 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> 2007 war es eine Schlammschlacht



... von der übelsten Sorte, das war ein Gerutsche vor der Brücke 
Die beste Linie in den Downhills war mitten im Bach! Einfach schön im Wassser bleiben, da war der Grip besser als im Schlamm


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> ... von der übelsten Sorte, das war ein Gerutsche vor der Brücke
> Die beste Linie in den Downhills war mitten im Bach! Einfach schön im Wassser bleiben, da war der Grip besser als im Schlamm



Da musste man schon in der ersten Abfahrt treten wie ein Verrückter sonst wäre man steckengeblieben


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Juni 2010)

Bin gestern mal einen grösseren Teil der Strecke (Bayrische Schanz bis Eichenberg) abgefahren. momentan ziemlich trocken. Etwas feucht ist es nur direkt nach der ersten Verpflegung( der Trail der rechts danach rein geht), R-/M-Weg nach dem Oberbecken, das kurze Stück nach dem Grabig bevor es wieder auf die Forstautobahn geht. Ansonsten alles gut fahrbar.
Nach der zweiten Verpfegung (Katharinenbild) ist auf mehreren 100m neuer Schotter drauf.
Mitte nächster Woche fahre ich noch mal ab und werde berichten.


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Bin gestern mal einen grösseren Teil der Strecke (Bayrische Schanz bis Eichenberg) abgefahren. momentan ziemlich trocken. Etwas feucht ist es nur direkt nach der ersten Verpflegung( der Trail der rechts danach rein geht), R-/M-Weg nach dem Oberbecken, das kurze Stück nach dem Grabig bevor es wieder auf die Forstautobahn geht. Ansonsten alles gut fahrbar.
> Nach der zweiten Verpfegung (Katharinenbild) ist auf mehreren 100m neuer Schotter drauf.
> Mitte nächster Woche fahre ich noch mal ab und werde berichten.



Ich fahr am Dienstag auch mal die Strecke ab


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Juni 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> ... von der übelsten Sorte, das war ein Gerutsche vor der Brücke
> Die beste Linie in den Downhills war mitten im Bach! Einfach schön im Wassser bleiben, da war der Grip besser als im Schlamm



Jaja, 2007:


----------



## Zementsack (17. Juni 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Bin gestern mal einen grösseren Teil der Strecke (Bayrische Schanz bis Eichenberg) abgefahren. momentan ziemlich trocken.
> Mitte nächster Woche fahre ich noch mal ab und werde berichten.



Bin gespannt. Sa. bei der offiziellen Streckenvorstellung versprach die Strecke eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht. Das ging spätestens mit der Abfahrt nach dem ersten Bergauftrail (da kamst Du am Di. ja nicht vorbei) los. Das Stück nach der Bayerischen Schanz war stellenweise schwierig, steckenbleiben drohte.

Bis gestern (Mi.) trocknete da offenbar noch manches ab. Dafür regnets heute (Do.) zumindest in Karscht schon den halben Tag. Angesichtes des Wetterberichts der nächsten Tage kann ich gerade zuschauen wie es mir die Wunschzeit von unter 4h für die Mittelstrecke verwässert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Juni 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Jaja, 2007:



Ja, den Hang meinte ich, war ganz nett was sich da abgespielt hat, bin damals noch mit V-Brakes gefahren, auch nicht immer wirklich angenehm...






Immerhin hielt meine Startnummer durch!


----------



## powderJO (17. Juni 2010)

hab mich gerade auch mal angemeldet für die mittelstrecke. hoffe das mein magen bis dahin wieder ok ist (leide noch unterm transgermany-virus). aber eins ist für mich klar: ist es so wie 2007 + regen von oben (2007 wars ja trocken von oben wenigstens) bleibe ich zu hause. nach garmisch und den ersten beiden tg-etappen habe ich die nase erst mal voll von schlamm-schlachten.


----------



## scotty33 (17. Juni 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> 2007 war es eine Schlammschlacht



jep 2007 war es, sorry


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Juni 2010)

soo bin auch dabei, nach Abiturvorbereitungen und Feierei aber nur aus Spaß an der Freud die 30km. Von der Kondition her könnt ich die 120 fahren, vom Tempo her die 60, aber ich hab vorher Abiball und werd dann total tot da ankommen.. den Stress tu ich mir nicht an für einen Platz jenseits von Gut und Böse auf der Mitteldistanz oder für lahme 120km!


----------



## thof (21. Juni 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> soo bin auch dabei, nach Abiturvorbereitungen und Feierei aber nur aus Spaß an der Freud die 30km. Von der Kondition her könnt ich die 120 fahren, vom Tempo her die 60, aber ich hab vorher Abiball und werd dann total tot da ankommen.. den Stress tu ich mir nicht an* für einen Platz jenseits von Gut und Böse auf der Mitteldistanz oder für lahme 120km*!



Das heißt wir dürfen uns auf eine gute Platzierung von Dir auf der Kurzstrecke freuen, trotz Suff?


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2010)

So, die ersten vorsichtigen Wetterprognosen für Sonntag stehen alles andere als schlecht


----------



## lized (21. Juni 2010)

Kann man die 60er vorher abfahren oder führt die teilweise über Privatgelände?


----------



## Martin76 (21. Juni 2010)

Die sehen sogar richtig gut aus  Sommer im Anmarsch!


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Juni 2010)

rechne mal lieber mit garnix von mir, heuer bin ich völlig raus ausm Training und es is wohl auch erstma nix mit Leistungssport


----------



## Zementsack (21. Juni 2010)

lized schrieb:


> Kann man die 60er vorher abfahren oder führt die teilweise über Privatgelände?



Geht problemlos, solange man sich nicht verfährt - GPS hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (21. Juni 2010)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Die sehen sogar richtig gut aus  Sommer im Anmarsch!



Sonne...kann mir mal schnell jemand erklären was das ist, kann mir garnicht vorstellen wie dieses Ding aussehen soll 


[edit]: weiß jemand sicher ob es dieses Jahr wieder Gels gibt? In der Ausschreibung steht nix drin, weiß aber nicht ob letztes Jahr was davon vermerkt war.


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2010)

Sonne?? Ach so, das grelle Ding was letztes Jahr mal zu sehen war am Himmel  Ja, solch ein seltenes Naturschauspiel soll sich tatsächlich am Frammersbach-Wochenende ereignen


----------



## mountainbike (22. Juni 2010)

gels, riegel und getränke müssten wieder wie letztes jahr von nutrixxion kommen!


----------



## sausesusa (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

werde dieses Jahr die Mitteldistanz fahren und habe mich gefragt, ob ich mit meinem Hardtail oder Fully fahren soll. War letztes Jahr mit meinem Hardtail auf der kurzen Strecke unterwegs, 80mm Federweg reichten völlig aus. Den Berichten hier entnehme ich mal, dass ich für die Mitteldistanz auch kein Fully brauche....
oder was meint ihr? 
Schon klar, dass Siegerinnen auch mit Starrgabel unterwegs sind... so gut bin ich dann auch wieder nicht drauf.
Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu schreiben, dass mein Fully nur ein halbes Kilo schwerer ist als mein Hardtail.

Gruß, sausesusa


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2010)

reine geschmackssache. es gibt ein paar holprige wege mit wurzeln und steinen, da ist was vollgefedertes sicher bequemer. ob sich daraus aber einen vorteil pro fully konstruieren lässt? eher nein.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Heute den ersten Teil der Strecke (Frammersbach-Schanz) und das Ende (ab Downhill nach Eichenberg) abgefahren. 
Ergebnis: Die Strecke ist praktisch pfurztrocken!
Erster Downhill lässt sich geil fahren (mit ein paar Sprungeinlagen), danach die scharfe Rechtskehre. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter ist neuer Schotter drauf. 
Dann gehts weiter zur Rinderbachkehre, gabs auch ein Stück mit neuem Schotter. Jetzt gehts ja wieder hoch. Fast oben kommt der Trailuphill, am obersten Punkt scharfe Linkskehre mit anschliessenden Downhill. (Da oben war 2007 ein Schlammsee der bis nur Nabe ging) Der Downhill zum Spörkelbachtal ist ohne große Probleme. 
Dann gehts hoch zum Schanzkopf. Nach dem Trail runter zur 1. Verpflegung gehts ja auf eine na was wohl? Frische Schotterstraße.(aber nur 100m). 
Dann gehts ja rechts in den Hohlweg und etwas trailig weiter. Da liegt auch irgenwann mal ein Baum quer (ca. 20cm Durchmesser). Keine Ahnung ob der noch weg kommt. Kann man aber nen Bunny Hop drüber machen.
Streckenteiler Kurz/Mittel. Ich bin dann weiter zum Eichenberg und den 2. Downhill (besagter Bach 2007). Ziemlich ausgewaschen inzwischen.
Vorsicht!!! Direkt danach gehts auf Forstautobahn mit richtig dicker Schicht neuen Schotter bergab. Ich hab gedacht, ich fahr auf rohen Eiern. Mehrere 100m lang. Singletrail rechts rein, kurz Forstweg, dann Asphaltweg hoch und links Trail rein. 
Dann kommt die Wiesenabfahrt, links weg zum Sportplatz, über die Brücke und schon ist man am Ziel.

Viel Spaß für alle Teilnehmer! Man sieht sich am Sonntag.
Ich halte mich zuück und bin schon froh, wenn ich in unter 4h am Ziel bin


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Juni 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich halte mich zuück und bin schon froh, wenn ich in unter 4h am Ziel bin



Auf der 120er wärst Du mit der Zeit gut dabei

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mountainbike (23. Juni 2010)

pfurztrocken? schön - wird ja mal zeit. genug schlamm gehabt dieses jahr 

 trotzdem frage, irgendwelche nassen oder schmierigen passagen noch dabei?

danke


----------



## domineque (23. Juni 2010)

Bin gestern auch gefahren (Auch nur Kurzstrecke).
Strecke ist wirklich pfurztrocken. Ein paar wenige matschige Stellen auf dem 2ten hohen Trail nach der Ziegelhütte. Kann man aber schöne Kurven drum herum fahren. Ist aber gut möglich dass die bis Sonntag noch trocknen.

Mal schauen wie s aussieht wenn 2000 Biker voreinem dadurch sind 

PS. angehängter Abschnit für Mitteldistanz war bei meiner letzten Fahrt auch frei von matschigen Stellen.

Soll sogar Fahrer geben die Fahren das mit Farious Fred Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juni 2010)

Zitate Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende:

"Sonne satt..."

"Sommer setzt sich fest...."

"Prächtiges Freizeitwetter...."

Am Sonntag bei 4-6 Grad beim Ultra noch geschnattert, und jetzt kommt ne Woche später der Hitzeflash


----------



## mountainbike (23. Juni 2010)

na ok danke!

ja ich bin so einer, hab furious fred schon aufgezogen


----------



## knartzt (23. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, bei welchen Kilometern sind denn die Verpflegungsstationen???


Gruss knartzt


----------



## derfati (23. Juni 2010)

KM 24: Bayerische Schanz; KM 45: Katharinenbild; kurz vor KM 54,5 (Grabig) Cola-Stand
Quelle: Beilage aus dem Main-Echo


----------



## Zementsack (23. Juni 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Heute den ersten Teil der Strecke (Frammersbach-Schanz) und das Ende (ab Downhill nach Eichenberg) abgefahren.
> Ergebnis: Die Strecke ist praktisch pfurztrocken!
> ...



Bin Mi. die Mittelstrecke ab der Auffahrt zur Sohlhöhe nochmal gefahren. Im Vergleich zur Streckenvorstellung am 12. Juni praktisch staubtrocken, die wenigen noch vorhandenen Schlammstellen konnte man gut umfahren.

Ich hoffe doch auch, dass ein Baum im Weg (nach der Schanz) noch weggeräumt wird. Wie viele Fahrer können die wirklich drüberspringen, da ist ein Stau oder schlimmeres doch vorprogrammiert.

Wirklich nervig ist der stellenweise frische Schotter. Man könnte meinen, die Bayerischen Forsten machen das extra. Ganz toll ist das frische Schotterstück (200 Meter?) auf dem letzten Kilometer des Anstiegs zum Eichenberg (war der am 12. Juni bei der Streckenvorstellung eigentlich schon vorhanden?), da fährt sich der Bergauftrail fast angenehmer. Auf der letzten Schotterabfahrt war ich dann auch froh, in den kleinen Trail einbiegen zu können.

Wenn die Verhältnisse so bleiben hat meine gewählte Bereifung NN/RR wohl schon fast zu viel Profil . War nebenbei meine erste Fahrt mit einem RR als Hinterreifen. Rollt wirklich gut, geht beim Bremsen in Schotterkurven oder auf der Wiese im Vergleich zu einem NN aber auch sehr schnell weg.

Haferstroh: Bei welchem Ultra warst Du denn?


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2010)

ich werd den Maxxis Monorail 2,1 fahren, ich probier den zur Zeit für mich aus und muss sagen er geht ab wie Sau, aber in so mancher Kurve wird er vorne mehr als schwach und ich bin sau froh, dass mein Körper es jedes ma bisher geschafft hat, das Rad doch wieder in die Spur zu ziehen in der Schrecksekunde ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2010)

Zitate Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende Vol. 2:

"Sommer auf ganzer Linie"

"Bestes Grill- und Badewetter"


An Zementsack: Beim allseits bekannten www.ultra-bike.de


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2010)

cool, dann kann ich den Grill nach den 30km ja gleich mal anschmeißen und auf meine Langstreckenkollegen warten! Meridaracer, Roland und Christian freuen sich bestimmt über ein Schnitzel  (das war nicht seriös gemeint)


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juni 2010)

Einmal wenn es trocken ist kann ich wegen einer Sehnenentzündung nicht teilnehmen


----------



## ]:-> (24. Juni 2010)

Bin erstmals mit RoRO/RaRa im Rennen. Ich hoffe nur dass das mit der Milch noch rechtzeitig fertig wird. Mein erstes Rennen ohne Larsen TT, obwohl der bestimmt eine sehr gute Wahl wäre für die Strecke.


----------



## lized (24. Juni 2010)

Bin die 60er Strecke gestern auch mal abgefahren, war größten Teils staub trocken, gab nur wenige Stellen, wo man um die nassen Stellen nicht umfahren konnte, aber wenn es bis Sonntag keine größeren Gewitterschauer gibt, sind die bis dahin auch weg. Werde wohl NN/RaRa fahren, vllt auch nen RoRo vorne, reichen würde es auf jedenfall.
Nur die ganzen frisch geschotterten Stücke haben mich angekotzt, gabs da irgendwo welchen Gratis, waren ja etliche Kilometer ... war echt grauenhaft, hab mich richtig gefreut, wenn ich mal nen Stück Asphalt fahren konnte ^^


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2010)

RoRo/RaRa hab ich auch gehabt, war nervig.. vor allem mit der Milch letztes Jahr. Der Larsen is unschlagbar mMn, gibt mir am meisten Sicherheit und schnell is er auch noch. In Frammersbach sicher eine gute Wahl, vor allem bei dem Wetter!


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. Juni 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Einmal wenn es trocken ist kann ich wegen einer Sehnenentzündung nicht teilnehmen



Tja, irgendwann rächt sich so eine alter Körper eben für das viele Training
Wünsch Dir natürlich gute Besserung.
Ich hatte dafür vor drei Wochen 10 Tage die Grippe War natürlich genau zur richtigen Zeit. Eigentlich hätte ich da auch noch eine Woche Urlaub gehabt. Was solls. So ist das Leben!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ArchonX (25. Juni 2010)

lized schrieb:


> Nur die ganzen frisch geschotterten Stücke haben mich angekotzt, gabs da irgendwo welchen Gratis, waren ja etliche Kilometer ... war echt grauenhaft, hab mich richtig gefreut, wenn ich mal nen Stück Asphalt fahren konnte ^^


 
Das kapieren unsere Herren von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten hier nicht!
Als ob die noch nie was von Straßenwalzen gehört hätten.
Die schmeißen das Zeug hin und denken es wäre gut!
Früher war das alles besser ... 

Bin am Sonntag auch bei den 64km am Start.
Mein 10. in Frammersbach. 
Die Bedingungen vom Wetter sowohl auch von der Strecke her werden super.
Hab jetzt schon Gänsehaut wenn ich nur an den Grabig denke.
Werde hinten den RaRa und vorne den RoRo fahren.


----------



## Zementsack (25. Juni 2010)

lized schrieb:


> Nur die ganzen frisch geschotterten Stücke haben mich angekotzt, gabs da irgendwo welchen Gratis, waren ja etliche Kilometer ... war echt grauenhaft, hab mich richtig gefreut, wenn ich mal nen Stück Asphalt fahren konnte ^^



Was heißt hier Asphalt? Auf der letzten "Schotterabfahrt" nach dem Eichenberg habe ich mich bei meiner kleinen Nacherkundung gefreut, auf diesen kleinen Wiesen- und Wurzeltrail einbiegen zu dürfen. In den letzten Jahren hat der eher Zeit gekostet, diesmal spart er zumindest Nerven...


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Juni 2010)

ArchonX schrieb:


> Das kapieren unsere Herren von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten hier nicht!
> Als ob die noch nie was von Straßenwalzen gehört hätten.
> Die schmeißen das Zeug hin und denken es wäre gut!
> Früher war das alles besser ...
> ...



Bei mir die 0 weg. Ist mein erstesr Frammersbach. Bin gespannt da das ja DAS Event überhaupt ein soll. Wombach fand ich schon richtig geil. Biebergrund ist auch fein.

Ich fahr RoRo/RaRa. Aber normal mit Schlauch. Ich hasse frischen Schotter ja wie die Pest. Bin mal gespannt. Auch auf meine ausgebrannten vorderen Bremsbeläge. Heute mal angetestet. Scheinen supi zu sein . Hatte aber auch zwei Monate nicht auf einem Rad gesessen. Unter 4 muss definitiv drin sein. Traumziel ist unter 3,5 Std. Abe rich hab kA wie fit ich bin. Ich werde es merken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (25. Juni 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> *Tja, irgendwann rächt sich so eine alter Körper eben für das viele Training*
> Wünsch Dir natürlich gute Besserung.
> Ich hatte dafür vor drei Wochen 10 Tage die Grippe War natürlich genau zur richtigen Zeit. Eigentlich hätte ich da auch noch eine Woche Urlaub gehabt. Was solls. So ist das Leben!
> 
> ...



Scheint was dran zu sein ,aber bis zum Maratona dles Dolomiti nächste Woche bin ich wieder Fit 






Hoffentlich


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Juni 2010)

Ich erfahre erst am Sonntag in welchem Starterblock ich bin? Hab die #2508


----------



## Zementsack (25. Juni 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich erfahre erst am Sonntag in welchem Starterblock ich bin? Hab die #2508



Klingt nach dem 2. Block der Mittelstrecke


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Juni 2010)

Hab auch erst letzte Woche Donnerstag, einen Tag vor "Vormeldungsschluss" die Nennung in den Briefkasten geworfen. Bin einer von den letzten. Aber die letzten werden die ersten sein *lol*. Wobei es bei mir wohl nicht zutreffen wird ;(. Mal gucken was so geht nach der Pause. Meine Form ist ein großes Fragezeichen


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Juni 2010)

sausesusa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> werde dieses Jahr die Mitteldistanz fahren und habe mich gefragt, ob ich mit meinem Hardtail oder Fully fahren soll. War letztes Jahr mit meinem Hardtail auf der kurzen Strecke unterwegs, 80mm Federweg reichten völlig aus. Den Berichten hier entnehme ich mal, dass ich für die Mitteldistanz auch kein Fully brauche....
> oder was meint ihr?
> ...



Also Frammersbach ist ne absolute Hardtail-Strecke von A-Z


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2010)

So morgen gehts los und ich wünsche allen viel Spass in der morgigen Schlamm.... äääh Staubschlacht


----------



## USB (26. Juni 2010)

...das wird wohl Block 2 sein . Da die ersten 500 Starter die 1xxx tragen 

Gruss



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich erfahre erst am Sonntag in welchem Starterblock ich bin? Hab die #2508


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Juni 2010)

na prima dann bin ich wieder im zweiten Startblock  war wohl doch
zu spät mit meiner Anmeldung. Morgen wird die Strecke jedenfalls sehr
schnell sein, wenn die so trocken ist. 
Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal n schnelles HT dafür aufbauen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Juni 2010)

USB schrieb:


> ...das wird wohl Block 2 sein . Da die ersten 500 Starter die 1xxx tragen
> 
> Gruss



thx




HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal n schnelles HT dafür aufbauen.



Dann aber zack zack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (26. Juni 2010)

Frammersbach ist schon irgendwie lustig, auch wenn die Strecke eigentlich nen Scheiss ist. Der Grabig und das Ganze drum rum hat aber schon irgendwie was. Fuer mich ist es trotzdem nur ein Test fuer Keiler Bike.


----------



## Scaler94 (26. Juni 2010)

Bin morgen auch am Start
Jedoch noch am überlegen ob Kurz oder Mitteldistanz...
Aufjedenfall mit Maxxis Larssen TT vorne / Flyweight hinten und HT

Gruß Timo


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Juni 2010)

Ich beginne mal das alljährliche Geschimpfe über die Zeitmessung.
Mein Tacho hat vom stehenden Start (also ein gutes Stück vor der Startlinie) bis nach dem Ziel gute 4 Minuten weniger, als ich in der offiziellen Liste habe. Ich habe nicht eine Sekunde gestanden im Rennen. Da hier die beiden Blöcke der Mittelstrecke aber natürlich gemischt aufgeführt werden... So ein Elend. Jedes Jahr aus Neue.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (27. Juni 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich beginne mal das alljährliche Geschimpfe über die Zeitmessung.
> Mein Tacho hat vom stehenden Start (also ein gutes Stück vor der Startlinie) bis nach dem Ziel gute 4 Minuten weniger, als ich in der offiziellen Liste habe. Ich habe nicht eine Sekunde gestanden im Rennen. Da hier die beiden Blöcke der Mittelstrecke aber natürlich gemischt aufgeführt werden... So ein Elend. Jedes Jahr aus Neue.


 
Heul doch! 


Von mir ein dickes Lob für die Helfer, Einsatzkräfte und das Orga-Team! Tolle Stimmung, tolle Organisation, prima Strecke! Habt ihr alle gut gemacht! Und die Wurstwecken im Ziel waren Oberhammer!


----------



## jan84 (27. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Heul doch!
> 
> 
> Von mir ein dickes Lob für die Helfer, Einsatzkräfte und das Orga-Team! Tolle Stimmung, tolle Organisation, prima Strecke! Habt ihr alle gut gemacht! Und die Wurstwecken im Ziel waren Oberhammer!



Stimmte beidem zu .


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Juni 2010)

war doch ne runde Veranstaltung, für mich liefs doch noch ma deutlich besser als gedacht.. ich hab mich weil ich ned dreist wirken wollte ins hintere Drittel im Startblock für die 34km gestellt, da wir bombig zu spät gekommen sind für einen guten Platz.. und war dann als 18. im Ziel. So macht das Laune, scheiß auf das, was letztendlich da steht, ich hab hunderte Leute überholt bei einem top Rennen mit guter Orga etc. Wer sich ausgekannt hat, hat auch den Schildermurks am Schluss bemerkt, den nichtmal die beste Orga vermeiden konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juni 2010)

Tja, es gibt wohl leider immer und überall Idioten die sich einen Spaß draus machen Schilder und Absperrbänder zu verändern.
An einer recht schnellen Stelle hat wohl einer seit gestern einen richtigen fetten Stein in die Strecke gelegt. Ca. 50x50cm. Von alleine hinrollen konnte er auf jeden Fall nicht. Außenherun ist alles flach. 
War alles in allem ein sehr schöner Tag. Beim Fußball hat es auch geklappt. Jetzt geht es noch mal ins Zelt. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juni 2010)

Die Strecke war heuer sehr schnell und es kommt mir vor dass sie irgendwie immer glatter wird. Wetterbedingungen und wie immer die Orga waren sehr erhaben, da merkt man die Routine. Nächstes Jahr zu meinem persönlichen 10-jährigen Frammersbach-Jubiläum gerne wieder 

Am Grabig war wie immer Bombenstimmung, aber nicht soooooo viel los wie sonst. Oder täusche ich mich da etwa?

Ach ja, meine Zeit von 3:08 war auch ok. Auf dem letzten langen Eichenbergaufstieg habe ich leider die fehlenden 10min für "unter 3h" verschenkt, da wäre noch was dringewesen, aber mein Selbstvertrauen war da wohl geringer als meine letzte Kraft in den Beinen. Naja, nächstes Jahr weiss ich wo ich nochmals beissen muss


----------



## prozak (27. Juni 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich beginne mal das alljährliche Geschimpfe über die Zeitmessung.
> Mein Tacho hat vom stehenden Start (also ein gutes Stück vor der Startlinie) bis nach dem Ziel gute 4 Minuten weniger, als ich in der offiziellen Liste habe. Ich habe nicht eine Sekunde gestanden im Rennen. Da hier die beiden Blöcke der Mittelstrecke aber natürlich gemischt aufgeführt werden... So ein Elend. Jedes Jahr aus Neue.


steffen, dass tut mir leid.  aber im ernst, BR-Timing ist und bleibt ein amteurhafter haufen. aber deine zeit ist doch trotzallem ganz gut.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Juni 2010)

Bin ja nur zum Spaß mitgefahren, und den hats gebracht. Auch wenn ich mit
meinem "Schaukelpferd" unterwegs war. Rad und Fahrer sind wieder sauber
und der letztere gönnt sich jetzt erstmal einen Hopfenblütentee.... net das
die Regeneration noch ne Chance hat 
Bis 2011 dann  und dann mit einer hoffentlich besseren Zeit.


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich mit gesundheitlichen Problemen rumgeplagt und hate ewig nichtmehr trainiert. Bin dafür mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Kumpel ist leider gestürzt und hat sich alle Bänder an der Schulter abgerissen. Was mir nur auf den Keks ging waren welche die sich vor ´ner Abfahrt mit Gewalt schnell noch vor einen gedrängelt haben und dann im Weg rumstanden. Die Rumeierei hinter langsam Abfahrern kostet auch Kraft wie sau. Aber diejenigen können ja nicht wissen wie schnell ein anderer/ich abwärts ist. Da kann man denen auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Das bedeutet nur das ich auch hochzugs schneller werden muss


----------



## jan84 (27. Juni 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> [...]Was mir nur auf den Keks ging waren welche die sich vor ´ner Abfahrt mit Gewalt schnell noch vor einen gedrängelt haben und dann im Weg rumstanden. Die Rumeierei hinter langsam Abfahrern kostet auch Kraft wie sau. Aber diejenigen können ja nicht wissen wie schnell ein anderer/ich abwärts ist. Da kann man denen auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Das bedeutet nur das ich auch hochzugs schneller werden muss



Gibt doch in den Abfahrten fast überall noch mehr oder weniger ne zweite Linie in der man überholen konnte ohne dem Überholten in die Quere zu kommen. Hatte aber auch das "Problem" bergab ständig zu überholen und die meisten bergauf wieder davonziehen zu sehen .


----------



## lized (27. Juni 2010)

So auch wieder zurück. War zum ersten Mal dabei und muss sagen war ne super Veranstaltung, bin nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei, auch wenn es hier und da sicherlich noch Platz für Verbesserungen gibt. Zeitlich hat es mit den vorgenommenen 3h leider net ganz geklappt ... hab sie um 1 min verpasst  ... wenn ich mich net am Anfang mit dem Tacho rumgeärgert hätte, hätte ich sicher dunter bleiben können ... aber egal später ist man immer schlauer .
Der tiefe Schotter war doch kein so großes Problem, da meistens schon eine schöne Fahrspur rausgefahren war ... aber er hat leider für einige Stürze gesorgt. Hatte auch ne "kleinere" Schrecksekunde zu verkraften als ich ne kleine Bodenwelle in ner Abfahrt übersehen hatte und dann mit 45 nur aufm Vorderrad durch eine Kurve gefahren bin. 

Bis nächstes Jahr!!!


----------



## Martin76 (27. Juni 2010)

Zu BR-Timing wurde ja bereits geschrieben - gerne verzichte ich auf das Trikot und bekomme eine ordentliche Zeitmessung! Bei der Starterzahl und dem Startgeld sollte Datasport ohnehin drin sein!

Weiterer Kritikpunkt - der frische Schotter...zum :kotz: - ich frage mich ja ob die Verantwortlichen (Gemeinde / Forstverwaltung) evtl. noch denken, daß sie den Sportlern was gutes tun würden. Frischer, loser Schotter = Hohe Sturzgefahr mit hohem Verletzungsrisiko - das war gebrochener Kies schön scharfkantig und dann fliegt einem das Zeug auch noch ständig um die Ohren...

Für letzteres kann die Orga natürlich nichts. War also ein fast perfekter Sonntag  Bis 2011


----------



## herr.gigs (27. Juni 2010)

Thorsten Marx und ein Begleiter sind den steilen Wiesenhang kurz vorm Frammersbacher Schwimmbad wieder hochgefahren, als wir grad Ende der 1.Runde runtergebrettert sind... hätte auch böse in die Hose gehen können. Warum auch immer, sind die zwei falsch gefahren und vll. hat es auch den Sieg/Podestplatz gekostet.


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juni 2010)

Der frische Schotter.....pffffff! Wenn in meiner Gegend das Forstrevier Schorndorf im Schurwald die Schotterkeule auspackt, dann kann man das frischen Schotter nennen (inkl. unkontrolliertem Geschwimme wie im Tiefschnee), aber die heutigen 5 Steinchen mehr als sonst auf der Rennstrecke war ja wirklich kein Problem. Ist halt MTB und kein Rennrad. Wobei, auch mit dem Rennrad nehme ich auch mal ne Abkürzung durch den Wald wenn zwischen 2 Trainingsstrecken keine gescheite Landstrassenverbindung besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juni 2010)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Zu BR-Timing wurde ja bereits geschrieben - gerne verzichte ich auf das Trikot und bekomme eine ordentliche Zeitmessung! Bei der Starterzahl und dem Startgeld sollte Datasport ohnehin drin sein!
> 
> Weiterer Kritikpunkt - der frische Schotter...zum :kotz: - ich frage mich ja ob die Verantwortlichen (Gemeinde / Forstverwaltung) evtl. noch denken, daß sie den Sportlern was gutes tun würden. Frischer, loser Schotter = Hohe Sturzgefahr mit hohem Verletzungsrisiko - das war gebrochener Kies schön scharfkantig und dann fliegt einem das Zeug auch noch ständig um die Ohren...
> 
> Für letzteres kann die Orga natürlich nichts. War also ein fast perfekter Sonntag  Bis 2011



Ich glaube nicht daß der Forst wegen unserem Marathon auf den Holztransport verzichtet. Dafür brauch es halt dann frischeren Schotter da die LKW´s bergab sonst schlecht zum stehen kommen. Soll allerdings nicht heißen daß mir das gefällt.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## tiegerbaehr (28. Juni 2010)

Für uns war es das erste Mal Frammersbach, aber sicher nicht das letzte Mal. Gefühlsmäßig ist bei dieser Veranstaltung das halbe Dorf eingespannt und hilft scheinbar auch gerne: Kuchentheke mit selbstgebackenem Kuchen, Verpflegeungstellen, wie sie besser nicht sein können und überall freundliche Helfer: So macht das wirklich Spass!

Wir kommen gerne wieder! Ach ja, der Schotter: Als Mountainbiker hat man eben gerade keine präparierten Pisten, sondern fährt auf dem vorhandenen Untergrund - jeder so flott, wie er es sich zutraut. Für uns muss doch nicht vor dem Rennen der Wald gefegt werden.


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> IMein Tacho hat vom stehenden Start (also ein gutes Stück vor der Startlinie) bis nach dem Ziel gute 4 Minuten weniger, als ich in der offiziellen Liste habe.



ich bin laut tacho nur 1h 04 gefahren auf der mittelstrecke. im ziel warens dann dummerweise doch 2h 46. blöd - wenn der tacho ausfällt. 

insgesamt was es aber wieder eine gelungene veranstaltung auch wenn ich das treppchen mit platz 7 in der ak wieder nur knapp verpasst habe. merde - hätte eigentlich noch genug körner gehabt, um wenigstens ein paar weitere minuten gutzumachen ...

tja - und br-timing ist halt br-timing. verstehe nicht, dass die überhaupt noch jemand nimmt als rennveranstalter...


----------



## ArchonX (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte zwischen der Stoppuhr an meinem Tacho und der gemessenen Zeit nur 8Sek Abweichung.
Im vgl. zu letztem Jahr ganz gut, denn da hatte ich 12Min Abweichung. 

Zumindest funktioiniert der Ergebnisdienst.
Die Ergebnisse waren 6h nach dem Rennen online.

@ Schottermarcus
Die schmeißen den Schotter nicht hin, damit sie anschließend Holz abfahren können sondern eher umgekehrt.
Wie will ein LKW auf dem losen Schotter zum stehen kommen?
Er wird einfach hingeschmissen, weil es die billigste Lösung ist um den Weg wieder einigermaßen in Ordnung zu bringen, nachdem er von Harvestern und Holzfuhrwerken zerpflügt wurde.
An Radfahrer denken sie dabei anscheinend nicht, weil die bringen ja kein Geld in die Kassen der Staatsforsten und können somit ausser acht gelassen werden.
Früher wurden die Wege mit einer Straßenwalze bearbeitet, nachdem der Schotter aufgebracht wurde und die Wege hielten auch einem Harvester stand.
Dafür reicht es im Zeitalter in dem die Forsten nach dem Prinzip der Gewinnmaximierung bewirtschaftet werden nicht mehr.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht mein Tag war, ein Klasse Rennen. Diese 117km haben richtig weh getan, manchmal wünschte ich mir einen Defekt, um aufhören zu dürfen. Wie bei vielen anderen Rennen ist es einfach immer schön anzusehen, was eine Dorfgmeinschaft da so auf die Beine stellt. 

Schotter: ich lach mich tot, da habe ich echt schon schlimmeres gesehen. Seid mal froh, dass der "kapitalistische" Forst bei der Genehmigung überhaupt mitgespielt hat. Bahnradfahren ist außerdem auch eine ganz nette Sportart.

Startaufstellung auf der Langen war etwas chaotisch.


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2010)

ganz ehrlich: ich mag losen schotter auch nicht besonders aber wir fahren mtb-rennen. da erwarte ich keine gewalzten und planierten pisten. wer damit nicht klarkommt, soll halt rennrad fahren.*





* mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der lose schotter so los und tief auch wieder nicht war.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Juni 2010)

Zum Schotter:
Am Renntag war es wirklich nicht mehr schlimm. Es war zumindest eine 10cm breite Spur fahrbar(was das letzte Stück nach dem Eichenberg angeht).
Insgesamt fande ich es wieder eine super Veranstaltung und deswegen auch jedes Jahr ein Pflichttermin.
Grabig war nicht so voll wie in den Jahren davor.
Zeitmessung gab es nur einige Sekunden Abweichung.
Ich war mit meiner Zeit zufrieden (3:45). Mit dem bisschen, was ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin, ist es voll ok.


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Juni 2010)

Ich war gerade beim Arzt und hab am Fuß an den Außenkanten Sehnenreizung oder -entzündung. Oh man. Gleuch geht´s Einlagen anfordern gegen meine Senkspreitzfüße. Da lasse ich mir direkt auch welche für die Radschuhe machen. Angeblich bezahlt die sogar die Kasse.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2010)

Hab n Thorsten Marx auf den letzten Metern meiner Kurzdistanz noch überholt, er hat einen super Eindruck gemacht und war hinterm Roland unterwegs (der als 3. ins Ziel kam). 

Ich muss zum Schotter sagen ich hab mein Seepferdchen nicht gebraucht, als ich drüber geschwommen bin mit den Monorails (die rutschen doch gern in Kurven über den Schotter) und ich bin technisch auf sowas kein allzu guter Fahrer. Ich habs dann halt im Wald bergab krachen lassen, ja auch ich habe oft die dreckige Spur wählen müssen, ja und? Gehört dazu - bergauf wie bergab. Die Stenger-Bike Jungs mit dem Tandem haben auf den flacheren Stücken für ordentlich Windschatten gesorgt =D geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2010)

jetzt fängst du ^ auch schon an auf der kurzstrecke zu wildern. vielleicht sollte ich ja auch mal...


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2010)

ja zwangsweise, nachdem ich keine 2000km heuer hab.. und am Wochenende mit 7 Stunden Schlaf lohnts sich nicht, da ist Mittelstrecke echt killer =D auch wenn mir der Grabig echt gefehlt hat


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (28. Juni 2010)

Die Stenger's waren echt lustig bergab hatten die richtig Gewichtsvorteil da konnte ich mit meinen 60 kilos nicht konkurrieren  Veranstaltung war top - Überholerei auf der Kurzdistanz hat halt gestresst aber was solls ich hatte meinen Spaß und das hat Vorrang.


----------



## Martin76 (28. Juni 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht daß der Forst wegen unserem Marathon auf den Holztransport verzichtet. Dafür brauch es halt dann frischeren Schotter da die LKW´s bergab sonst schlecht zum stehen kommen. Soll allerdings nicht heißen daß mir das gefällt.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Das ist schon klar Marcus.... allerdings könnte man den auch verfestigen und nicht einfach nur locker drauf schütten - aber das werden wir wohl nirgenswo ändern


----------



## bernd e (28. Juni 2010)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar Marcus.... allerdings könnte man den auch verfestigen und nicht einfach nur locker drauf schütten - aber das werden wir wohl nirgenswo ändern



Und es ist für jeden gleich Und jedem kann man es nicht Recht machen. Einer mag Waldboden, der andere Schotter und die Teerliebhaber sollten 28" fahren!
Bei den Rallyfahren spricht man vom Besenfahrer, die ersten die die Spur erst mal sauber fahren dürfen (Start nach Rangliste). Wer also schnell ist, fährt ne Spur für die 1000 die hinterher fahren oder die die halt 2 Runden drehen .


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2010)

jop den Schotter musste jeder unter die Stollen nehmen, da lob ich mir die schnellen 120ger, die den anderen n weng ne Spur reinfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (28. Juni 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> jop den Schotter musste jeder unter die Stollen nehmen, da lob ich mir die schnellen 120ger, die den anderen n weng ne Spur reinfahren



Jup, bin in der Gesamtwertung auf der Mittelstrecke etwa bei Platz 200 gelandet. Da sind dann doch noch genug Leute vor einem, die den Weg "sauber putzen". 

Zur Zeitnahme: Bei mir stimmt die Zeit vom BR-Timeing sehr gut mit meiner GPS-Aufzeichnung ueberein.

Ansonsten: super Wetter, schoene Strecke, sehr schnell, Grabig war wieder lustig, die Trommlerinnen sind einfach cool, Verpflegungsstationen waren super organisiert, ...

Aber der selbstgebackene Kaesekuchen beim Keiler ist einfach besser.


----------



## ArchonX (29. Juni 2010)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar Marcus.... allerdings könnte man den auch verfestigen und nicht einfach nur locker drauf schütten - aber das werden wir wohl nirgenswo ändern


 
Das meinte ich mit meinen Ausführungen!


----------



## scotty33 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung immer nicht, die es im Nachhinein immer zu einer Strecke gibt. Zu viel Schotter, zu Trailig etc. wer nicht will muss dann halt Rennrad fahren. Da wird sich dann aber wohl über den unterschiedlichen Teerbelag aufgeregt. Es wird doch niemand gezwungen irgendwo zu starten, daher verstehe ich die Aufregung immer nicht.
Ich kann nur wie immer positiv sagen, jedes Jahr gern wieder. Eine absolut perfekte Organisation uns schöne Strecke.
Bedanken möchte ich mich mal bei ca. 30 bis 40 Fahrer/innen. Ich bin in der letzten Abfahrt vorm Grabig sehr heftig gestürzt. Als ich mich so nach 20 min wieder gesammelt habe, bin ich langsam und einarmig den Rest bis ins Ziel gefahren. Alle, wirklich alle die an mir vorbei gefahren sind haben gefragt, ob alles in Ordnung sei und ob sie jemandem Bescheid sagen sollen. Das fand ich absolut klasse und hätte ich nie gedacht. Enttäuscht bin ich trotzdem, da ich mein Ziel mit knapp unter 6 Stunden erreicht hätte.
Heut früh kam der nächste Hammer. Ich sollte wegen meinen Magenschmerzen noch mal zum CT ins Krankenhaus. Nun habe ich für morgen eine Einweisung bekommen, da ich von dem Sturz einen Nieren-Anriss habe.
Die Saison ist gelaufen, denn mir wurde schon gesagt, mit muss 2 bis 3 Monate keinen Leistungssport.
Wer mag, kann sich gern melden, habe nun leider einen Startplatz Albstadt und Salzkammergut Trophy auf der Langdistanz abzugeben. Ist auch alles schon bezahlt.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Martin76 (30. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung immer nicht, die es im Nachhinein immer zu einer Strecke gibt. Zu viel Schotter, zu Trailig etc. wer nicht will muss dann halt Rennrad fahren. Da wird sich dann aber wohl über den unterschiedlichen Teerbelag aufgeregt. Es wird doch niemand gezwungen irgendwo zu starten, daher verstehe ich die Aufregung immer nicht.
> Ich kann nur wie immer positiv sagen, jedes Jahr gern wieder. Eine absolut perfekte Organisation uns schöne Strecke.
> Bedanken möchte ich mich mal bei ca. 30 bis 40 Fahrer/innen. Ich bin in der letzten Abfahrt vorm Grabig sehr heftig gestürzt. Als ich mich so nach 20 min wieder gesammelt habe, bin ich langsam und einarmig den Rest bis ins Ziel gefahren. Alle, wirklich alle die an mir vorbei gefahren sind haben gefragt, ob alles in Ordnung sei und ob sie jemandem Bescheid sagen sollen. Das fand ich absolut klasse und hätte ich nie gedacht. Enttäuscht bin ich trotzdem, da ich mein Ziel mit knapp unter 6 Stunden erreicht hätte.
> Heut früh kam der nächste Hammer. Ich sollte wegen meinen Magenschmerzen noch mal zum CT ins Krankenhaus. Nun habe ich für morgen eine Einweisung bekommen, da ich von dem Sturz einen Nieren-Anriss habe.
> ...



Gute Besserung!


----------



## ArchonX (30. Juni 2010)

Gute und hoffentlich schnelle Genesung!

Hat man eigentlich was gehört, ob es denn viele Verletzungen gab?
Auch schwere Verletzungen?
Ich meinte irgendwann so gegen 10:00Uhr einen Rettungshubschrauber gehört zu haben ...


----------



## Hebus (1. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Hmhm, die Strecke war dieses Jahr sehr schnell. Ich selbst habe meinen Helm kurz vor dem Ziel zerlegt. Dumm muss man eben sein  
In einer Abfahrt hat vor mir Jemand einen Anderen beim ueberholen abgeschossen. Sind beide gestuerzt, aber wohl nix weiter passiert, jedenfalls konnten sie sich noch lautstark beschimpfen... 
Einer hat auf einer Schotterstrecke die Kurve nicht gekriegt, aber da ist auch nix weiter passiert.
Ich war dann im Ziel auch mal auf der Krankenstation, aber da kommen natuerlich auch nur die Faelle hin, die Ambulant behandelt werden koennen. Allerdings ist da grade ein Krankenwagen zu einem Notfall ausgerueckt...


----------



## ABundAUF (1. Juli 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung immer nicht, die es im Nachhinein immer zu einer Strecke gibt. Zu viel Schotter, zu Trailig etc. wer nicht will muss dann halt Rennrad fahren. Da wird sich dann aber wohl über den unterschiedlichen Teerbelag aufgeregt. Es wird doch niemand gezwungen irgendwo zu starten, daher verstehe ich die Aufregung immer nicht.
> Ich kann nur wie immer positiv sagen, jedes Jahr gern wieder. Eine absolut perfekte Organisation uns schöne Strecke.
> Bedanken möchte ich mich mal bei ca. 30 bis 40 Fahrer/innen. Ich bin in der letzten Abfahrt vorm Grabig sehr heftig gestürzt. Als ich mich so nach 20 min wieder gesammelt habe, bin ich langsam und einarmig den Rest bis ins Ziel gefahren. Alle, wirklich alle die an mir vorbei gefahren sind haben gefragt, ob alles in Ordnung sei und ob sie jemandem Bescheid sagen sollen. Das fand ich absolut klasse und hätte ich nie gedacht. Enttäuscht bin ich trotzdem, da ich mein Ziel mit knapp unter 6 Stunden erreicht hätte.
> Heut früh kam der nächste Hammer. Ich sollte wegen meinen Magenschmerzen noch mal zum CT ins Krankenhaus. Nun habe ich für morgen eine Einweisung bekommen, da ich von dem Sturz einen Nieren-Anriss habe.
> ...



   Hallo @scotty, ich bin der Übeltäter. Ein Freund sagte mir, er habe deinen Bericht gelesen und jetzt habe ich mich hier mal angemeldet.
  Ich finde es sehr nett, dass du keine üblen Beschimpfungen oder sonstige Wörter geschrieben hast. Ich hatte mich ja schon im Ziel bei dir entschuldigt, aber dass es doch so schlimm ist, habe ich erst jetzt gelesen. 
  Ich bin die Strecke dann nicht mehr zu Ende gefahren sondern direkt zum Ziel. Das ich gesehen habe wie du geflogen bist, war wohl doch dann ein wenig zu viel für mich. Ich werde diesen Fehler bestimmt nicht wieder machen.
  Ich möchte dir hier noch mal sagen, es tut mir sehr sehr leid und ich hoffe du wirst recht schnell wieder gesund.
  Gute Genesung 
  Thorsten


----------



## ArchonX (1. Juli 2010)

Da sag ich mal: "... der Mann hat ein Rückrat"!


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2010)

ArchonX schrieb:


> Da sag ich mal: "... der Mann hat ein Rückrat"!



ja. beeindruckend, dass es noch menschen gibt, die zugeben einen fehler gemacht zu haben und sich so stellen. respekt. rspekt aber auch dafür, dass scotty die fremdmitwirkung an seinem sturz mit keinem - schon gar nicht bösen - wort erwähnt hat.


----------



## scotty33 (2. Juli 2010)

ABundAUF schrieb:


> Hallo @scotty, ich bin der Übeltäter. Ein Freund sagte mir, er habe deinen Bericht gelesen und jetzt habe ich mich hier mal angemeldet.
> Ich finde es sehr nett, dass du keine üblen Beschimpfungen oder sonstige Wörter geschrieben hast. Ich hatte mich ja schon im Ziel bei dir entschuldigt, aber dass es doch so schlimm ist, habe ich erst jetzt gelesen.
> Ich bin die Strecke dann nicht mehr zu Ende gefahren sondern direkt zum Ziel. Das ich gesehen habe wie du geflogen bist, war wohl doch dann ein wenig zu viel für mich. Ich werde diesen Fehler bestimmt nicht wieder machen.
> Ich möchte dir hier noch mal sagen, es tut mir sehr sehr leid und ich hoffe du wirst recht schnell wieder gesund.
> ...



na was soll ich meckern, es hat jeder mal angefangen oder mal einen fehler gemacht. das ist genau das was einige immer vergessen. 

ich bin halt blöd gefallen.  mich hatte ja dann nachmittag noch der krankenwagen abgeholt. mit rücksprache hier zu hause wegen CT und ratschläge durch urologen, gott sei danke keine op. leider ist die saison vorbei, bis zu drei monate keinen leistungssport sonst wird die saison 2011 auch nichts. ich kann in 8 wochen locker auf der rolle mit rekom und G1 training anfangen. 
dafür das ich auch hätte tot sein können sind das doch gute aussichten. wenn eine niere ganz reißt, hat man 5 min dann ist finito.

aber was soll ich sagen, mein rad ist kpl heile geblieben.  meine familie graut schon vor den nächsten 8 wochen, ich ohne sport. aber da unsere tochter weiter ihre rennen fährt hab ich ja auch ne aufgabe.

@thorsten : ich werd jetzt 38 und kann somit noch so ca 20 bis 30 jahre rennen fahren können. 

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe69 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

will den Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen. Am 26.06 ist es ja wieder soweit. 15. Bikemarathon in Frammersbach. Ich bin zum ersten mal dabei (überhaupt bei einem Rennen) und bin gespannt auf das ganze Event.

Wer fährt denn noch alles von euch hier hin?

Greetz


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juni 2011)

Ich bin wieder dabei. Zum x-ten Mal seit 2001 

Die Woche davor noch den Black Forest Ultra auf den 78km als Formtest, und dann der SBM als erster Saisonhöhepunkt nachdem für mich der Albstadt Marathon dieses Jahr flachfällt, weil ich ausgerechnet am 9. Juli arbeiten muss.

Freu mich wie Schnitzel, und wenn ich in Kirchzarten 3:40 schaffe, dann noch viel mehr. 
Weil dann im Spessart wohl ein persönlicher Rekord dieses Jahr fallen wird. Die WOMC in Offenburg habe ich dieses Jahr auch 10min. schneller gepackt....von dem her bin ich optimistisch.


----------



## moe69 (8. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh, was fährst du für eine Klasse?
Bin Mittelstrecke Senioren 1 
Mein Ziel ist es erstmal die 64 km unter 4 Stunden zu schaffen.


----------



## NoBseHz (8. Juni 2011)

Ich bin heuer nicht dabei.

Meine bisherigen Teilnahmen da:
2007 Kurzstrecke - erstes MTB Rennen überhaupt mit geliehenem Bike (man sagte mir, ich soll mitfahren, weil ich mind. meine AK gewinnen würde). Nach 6km falsch abgebogen, war ich wieder in Frammersbach. Somit vom letzten Platz an Aufholjagt, am Schluss Platz 25 ges.

2008 erstes Langstreckenrennen - zusammen mit einem erfahrenen Freund, 6:45h Platz 63 oder sowas
2009 krankheitsbedingter Ausfall
2010 Kurzstrecke Platz 18 ges. (seit Mai 2010 etwa betreibe ich keinen Leistungssport mehr, will aber wieder angreifen ;-)).


----------



## ]:-> (8. Juni 2011)

Bin auch wieder dabei, ist dann das 3. Mal auf der Langstrecke.
Ist der einzige Mara, wo ich mal Zeiten vergleichen kann...was mich aber irgendwie schon auch ein bissl unter Druck setzt...lagnsamer als im Vorjahr geht garned 

Freu mich schon, hoffentlich passt das Wetter!


----------



## lized (8. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Die Woche davor noch den Black Forest Ultra auf den 78km



DITO 

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter diesmal mit (2010: Krichzarten 5°C Graupel ne Woche später Frammersbach 27°C Sonne, war schon heftig die Umstellung), so 20° wären perfekt 
Bin aber natürlich bei jeden Wetter dabei.


----------



## Zementsack (9. Juni 2011)

]:->;8398319 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch wieder dabei, ist dann das 3. Mal auf der Langstrecke.
> Ist der einzige Mara, wo ich mal Zeiten vergleichen kann...was mich aber irgendwie schon auch ein bissl unter Druck setzt...lagnsamer als im Vorjahr geht garned



Ich verrat mal eine grausame Wahrheit: Beim Ausdauersport wird man nicht immer nur besser. Bei Laufdisziplinen kann einem das Wetter einen Streich spielen, auf dem MTB kommt der Streckenzustand dazu. 2010 war in Frammersbach alles trocken und damit sehr schnell. Wenn ich dagegen an die Schlammschlacht von 2007 denke - sollte es heuer so kommen, dürften für die meisten Teilnehmer die Zeiten vom letzten Jahr kaum zu erreichen sein. Zudem wird manchmal auch noch was an der Streckenführung geändert, zuletzt fiel mir das in Frammersbach 2009 auf.


----------



## USB (9. Juni 2011)

So sehe ich das auch . & ist mir 2011 auch schon so ergangen . Vor lauter
GA1 den Rest " verschlafen "  Das muss man dann erst mal 
"abarbeiten " wieso,weshalb ,warum .
Langsam läuft es wieder. Hoffe falls es trocken ist sub 2:50 auf der Mittelstrecke . 

Gruss



Zementsack schrieb:


> Ich verrat mal eine grausame Wahrheit: Beim Ausdauersport wird man nicht immer nur besser. Bei Laufdisziplinen kann einem das Wetter einen Streich spielen, auf dem MTB kommt der Streckenzustand dazu. 2010 war in Frammersbach alles trocken und damit sehr schnell. Wenn ich dagegen an die Schlammschlacht von 2007 denke - sollte es heuer so kommen, dürften für die meisten Teilnehmer die Zeiten vom letzten Jahr kaum zu erreichen sein. Zudem wird manchmal auch noch was an der Streckenführung geändert, zuletzt fiel mir das in Frammersbach 2009 auf.


----------



## ]:-> (9. Juni 2011)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Ich verrat mal eine grausame Wahrheit: Beim Ausdauersport wird man nicht immer nur besser. Bei Laufdisziplinen kann einem das Wetter einen Streich spielen, auf dem MTB kommt der Streckenzustand dazu. 2010 war in Frammersbach alles trocken und damit sehr schnell. Wenn ich dagegen an die Schlammschlacht von 2007 denke - sollte es heuer so kommen, dürften für die meisten Teilnehmer die Zeiten vom letzten Jahr kaum zu erreichen sein. Zudem wird manchmal auch noch was an der Streckenführung geändert, zuletzt fiel mir das in Frammersbach 2009 auf.



Ich befürchte es, aber wenns dann ned klappt, kann immernoch das Wetter, die Strecke und sonstwas herhalten...wenn es der Kopf überhaupt als Ausrede akzeptiert 



> Das muss man dann erst mal "abarbeiten " wieso,weshalb ,warum .


Jap, ich weiß wovon du sprichst.

Letztes Jahr war es wirklich ne schnelle Strecke. Aber die Hoffnung auf perfektes Wetter stirbt zuletzt.
Bei mir sinds ~5:20 auf der langen, die gehalten werden wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (9. Juni 2011)

Bin noch so unentschlossen...


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juni 2011)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Ich verrat mal eine grausame Wahrheit: Beim Ausdauersport wird man nicht immer nur besser. Bei Laufdisziplinen kann einem das Wetter einen Streich spielen, auf dem MTB kommt der Streckenzustand dazu. 2010 war in Frammersbach alles trocken und damit sehr schnell. Wenn ich dagegen an die Schlammschlacht von 2007 denke - sollte es heuer so kommen, dürften für die meisten Teilnehmer die Zeiten vom letzten Jahr kaum zu erreichen sein. Zudem wird manchmal auch noch was an der Streckenführung geändert, zuletzt fiel mir das in Frammersbach 2009 auf.



Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Zeiten aller Starter bei Matschrennen immer nur ca. 5 Minuten länger gewesen. Aber: Nur meine eigene nicht im Vorjahresvergleich, die war mindestens 15 min. länger  Ich schiebs mal auf die Reifenwahl  Genau, der 1,9er Semislick und der Rucksack mit Klappspaten, Schlauchboot und Notfallsignalraketen war schuld, jawoll!

@moe69
Ich fahre auch Senioren 1 und peile ca. 2:55-2:50 an. Die traditionellen 3:05 hängen mir zum Hals raus. Das reduzierte Bauchfett und die Zeit bei meinem ersten Marathon dieses Jahr schüren Hoffnungen.

@lized
Oh ja, Kirchzarten 2010 inmitten der schlimmsten Eisheiligen war legendär. 4° kalt auf dem Stollenbach, oder sagen wir als Mann lieber "4cm kalt", nie wieder... Schlimmsten wetterbedingten Einbruch gehabt und deswegen ne halbe Stunde länger (!) als 2009 gebracht....ebensfalls nie wieder.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2011)

bin au am start... langdistanz,... kiza am woe davor.

kiza 2010 legendaer??? das war gemuetlich! ich war beim dolomiti dabei, der abgebrochen wurde... und hatte das glueck so weit vorne dabei zu sein,... das sie uns den 2. berg noch komplet im schneetreiben hoch gelassen haben... 
oder furtwangen vor 2-3 jahren, wo es so abartig gepisst hat, das nach der 30km schleife 50% der langdistanz fahrer raus sind... verdammt da fallen mir noch einige ein... warum bin ich immer da wo der wettersupergau ist?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Juni 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bin au am start... langdistanz,... kiza am woe davor.
> 
> kiza 2010 legendaer??? das war gemuetlich! ich war beim dolomiti dabei, der abgebrochen wurde... und hatte das glueck so weit vorne dabei zu sein,... das sie uns den 2. berg noch komplet im schneetreiben hoch gelassen haben...
> oder furtwangen vor 2-3 jahren, wo es so abartig gepisst hat, das nach der 30km schleife 50% der langdistanz fahrer raus sind... verdammt da fallen mir noch einige ein... warum bin ich immer da wo der wettersupergau ist?



na dann bin ich ja für mein 24h Rennen am selben Tag in der Schweiz mal optimistisch...zumindest was das Wetter angeht...

joe


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juni 2011)

Oder ein albstadt Bike Marathon, nach dem ich an meinem Rad wirklich JEDES Kugellager tauschen durfte


----------



## thof (10. Juni 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum bin ich immer da wo der wettersupergau ist?



bleib weg von Frammersbach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Juni 2011)

Übrigens findet morgen auch wieder die geführte Streckenbesichtigung statt. Um 13Uhr wird pünktlich im Sportgebiet gestartet. Verschiedene Leistungsgruppen auf allen Strecken.
Bevor jemand fragt. Es gibt keine Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Kurz vorm Grabig gibt es eine Quelle. Dort kann man seine Flaschen füllen.
Ich erwähne das nur weil sich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder welche beschwert haben und auch bei richtig heißen Bedingungen mit einer 0,5er Flasche gekommen sind. Es ist einfach nicht möglich für teilweise 200 bis 300 Teilnehmer der Besichtigung Verpflegung bereitzustellen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ND1971 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auf der mitteldistanz dubai.


----------



## zeY (19. Juni 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand, nach welchem Kriterium die Startblöcke eingeteilt werden? Ich habe nämlich als Lizenzfahrer eine 2000er Nummer bekommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre stehe ich dann in dem 2. Block !?


----------



## Martin76 (20. Juni 2011)

Es gibt einen extra Startblock für Lizenzfahrer (vor dem ersten Startblock). Die Lizenzfahrer haben die letzten Jahre immer eine Markierung auf der Startnummer gehabt und durften sich dann da einordnen.


----------



## CoAXx (20. Juni 2011)

kann man da irgendwie einen Startplatz tauschen oder abgeben? Ich könnte nämlich meinen anbieten!


----------



## zeY (20. Juni 2011)

ahh das hört sich doch gut an ... Danke für die Info


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2011)

Bin wieder auf der Mitteldistanz am Start. 

Wie schätzen die Locals die Streckenbeschaffenheite ein? Es regnet ja wohl die ganze Woche immer wieder, war dafür aber vorher wochenlang trocken. Morastrutschen oder nur leichte Schlammpackung am Sonntag?


----------



## Cyclingtobi (20. Juni 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin wieder auf der Mitteldistanz am Start.
> 
> Wie schätzen die Locals die Streckenbeschaffenheite ein? Es regnet ja wohl die ganze Woche immer wieder, war dafür aber vorher wochenlang trocken. Morastrutschen oder nur leichte Schlammpackung am Sonntag?



Also ich bin die Kurzstrecke am Freitag mal abgefahren, es gibt mit dem regen der vermutlich runterkommen wird definitiv eine Schlammpackung, auch wenn sie nicht alzugroß ausfallen wird da es 2 tage vorher nicht mehr regnen soll, aber wer weiß was Petrus uns wirklich beschert. 

ich bin mal gespannt wie das in frammersbach so ist da es meine erste marathonsaison ist und somit auch das erste mal Frammersbach( natürlich als heimspiel dabei)


----------



## bernd e (22. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr die U7, U9, U11, U13 und U15 am Samstag  
Ich werde jedes Rennen anführen, bin aber leider ADW


----------



## moe69 (26. Juni 2011)

so, viel spass an alle die auch mitfahren! wird bestimmt schön nass, aber auch schön spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (26. Juni 2011)

Das Rennen läuft jetzt schon, wenns so ist wie 2007 fluchen die Langstreckler schon schön


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2011)

Soeben wieder zurück vom Schmierseifenrennen  Regen bis in die Nacht sei Dank.

2kg Dreck am Rad, mehrere Beinahe-Stürze und aus dem 2. Startblock mad Start-Ziel-Überholsession machen müssen.

Mordsstimmung am Grabig (mehr als die letzten beiden Jahre) 

Danke ans SBM-Team für die tolle Orga! Habe nur Gels an den Labestationen vermisst, sonst alles super! 

War froh, dass endlich Datasport als Zeitnehmer genommen wurde.

Leider aber rund 200 Starter weniger als letztes Jahr. Hat der SBM etwa schon seinen Zenit überschritten?


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Leider aber rund 200 Starter weniger als letztes Jahr. Hat der SBM etwa schon seinen Zenit überschritten?



Eventuell wg. Wetter


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Eventuell wg. Wetter



Naja, schon die Voranmeldungen waren ja nicht so zahlreich als man noch gar nicht wusste wie es wird.


----------



## NoBseHz (26. Juni 2011)

Wer 07 Langstrecke gefahren is wollte bei der Vorhersage dieses Jahr vielleicht einfach mal daheim aufm Sofa sitzen bleiben =D


----------



## alex80 (26. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht auch einfach nur übertrieben teuer...


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2011)

Hab mal nachgeschaut, 2005 waren es sogar 1200 auf der Mittelstrecke. Heuer nur rund 800


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2011)

2005 war glaube ich die EM. DAs zieht immer Teilnehmer an.


----------



## thof (26. Juni 2011)

Ich fand es waren genug auf der Strecke. 2015 sind in Frammersbach glaube ich wieder die EM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (26. Juni 2011)

Uff, das war ein verdammt hartes Stück Arbeit auf der langen...hat um 12 nachts wieder das Regnen angefangen, fast bis 5 früh.

Es ist einfach überhaupt nix gerollt, selbst auf den Forstpisten hat es geklebt wie blöd.
Und Schlammlöcher, Beinaheabgänge etc. gabs auch zu genüge.

Am Grabig war wirklich verdammt viel los dieses Jahr, mein Held des heutigen Tages ist der Typ, der am Grabig mit dem Kärcher "on the fly" Schaltungsreinigung gemacht hat. Ein riesen  dafür!


----------



## Martin76 (26. Juni 2011)

Es gab wohl trotz des schlechten Wetters noch knapp 500 Nachmeldungen. Vermutlich war aufgrund der Pfingstferien bzw wg des Feiertags nicht si viel los.

Frammersbach hat immer noch eine der besten Marathonstrecken - bei jedem Wetter. Nirgens sonst sind die Verpflegungen so perfekt! Merci dafür!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## USB (27. Juni 2011)

hy ,

wo sind eigentlich die " Grabig bis ins Ziel " Zeiten hingekommen ? Kann Sie auf Datasports.com nicht mehr finden gestern Abend konnte ich sie noch sehen . 

ansonsten cooles Race hatte guten Grip trotz der Nässe. Sub75Gesamt
auf der auf der Mittelstrecke & sub45te Grabigzeit bis Ziel 

Gruss


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2011)

Sind das nicht die Zeiten "Runde1" bzw. "Runde2", zumindest auf der Langstrecken-Ergebnisliste stehen die.


----------



## USB (27. Juni 2011)

ne ich meinte die wie schon beschrieben " Grabig bis ins Ziel " Zeiten. Die standen auch dort auf den ausgehängten Listen . 



			
				]:->;8461404 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das nicht die Zeiten "Runde1" bzw. "Runde2", zumindest auf der Langstrecken-Ergebnisliste stehen die.


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2011)

USB schrieb:


> ne ich meinte die wie schon beschrieben " Grabig bis ins Ziel " Zeiten. Die standen auch dort auf den ausgehängten Listen .



Jaja, wir sprechen schon vom selben.
Bei mir steht: Grabig1 -Runde1- Grabig2- Runde2
Wobei bei Grabig was um 2:25 steht, bei Runde1 was um 32 min und nach meinem Tacho waren es bei Zieldurchfahrt was um kanpp 3h. Würde also doch genau zu dem gesuchten passen, oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (27. Juni 2011)

ja das meinte ich aber ich finde es nicht mehr- Ich hatte knapp über 31min

bin aber auch nur eine Runde gefahren .



			
				]:->;8461641 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, wir sprechen schon vom selben.
> Bei mir steht: Grabig1 -Runde1- Grabig2- Runde2
> Wobei bei Grabig was um 2:25 steht, bei Runde1 was um 32 min und nach meinem Tacho waren es bei Zieldurchfahrt was um kanpp 3h. Würde also doch genau zu dem gesuchten passen, oder.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (27. Juni 2011)

]:->;8460205 schrieb:
			
		

> Uff, das war ein verdammt hartes Stück Arbeit auf der langen...hat um 12 nachts wieder das Regnen angefangen, fast bis 5 früh.
> 
> Es ist einfach überhaupt nix gerollt, selbst auf den Forstpisten hat es geklebt wie blöd.
> Und Schlammlöcher, Beinaheabgänge etc. gabs auch zu genüge.
> ...




*Von mir auch Riesen Dank an dieser Stelle.* 
Mein mittleres Kettenblatt hat die letzten 20 km aber trotzdem die Kette mit hochgezogen. Antrieb und Schaltzüge müssen überarbeitet werden. 
Der Marathon war ganz schön Kraftraubend und Materialverschleißend. 
Ein Segen das der Anstieg zum Oberbecken geteert ist . 
Die 2. Runde war dann aber schon deutlich trockener als die Erste, und im Ziel schien richtig schön die Sonne ......

Ansonsten hats mir aber trotzdem mächtig Spass gemacht auf der Langstrecke, und wie immer top Organistion.


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juni 2011)

USB schrieb:


> ja das meinte ich aber ich finde es nicht mehr- Ich hatte knapp über 31min
> 
> bin aber auch nur eine Runde gefahren .



Lade dir auf der Data-Sport Seite einfach die PDF Datei der entsprechenden Liste runter, da stehen die alle drin, auch bei der Mittelstrecke:

z.b.: http://services.datasport.com/2011/mtb/spessart/RANG032.pdf



> Ein Segen das der Anstieg zum Oberbecken geteert ist .


Oh ja, hab mich lange nichtmehr so über Asphalt gefreut


----------



## USB (27. Juni 2011)

super danke , jetzt sehe ich alles 



			
				]:->;8462135 schrieb:
			
		

> Lade dir auf der Data-Sport Seite einfach die PDF Datei der entsprechenden Liste runter, da stehen die alle drin, auch bei der Mittelstrecke:
> 
> z.b.: http://services.datasport.com/2011/mtb/spessart/RANG032.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## lized (27. Juni 2011)

War mal wieder ne super Veranstaltung, riesen Dank an die Orga!!! 
Die Streckenverhältnisse waren genau richtig, leider hat nen Platten dann mein Rennen versaut, aber das passiert nunmal. 

http://mediathek.tvtouring.de/sport/24490-spessart-bike-marathon-lockt-ueber-2000-teilnehmer.html


----------



## ND1971 (27. Juni 2011)

Servus, 
hat jemand ein trikot in L, dass er gerne gegen eines in M tauschen möchte ? Würde es ungerne wegschmeissen aber es passt halt nüscht...


----------



## Zementsack (29. Juni 2011)

Tauschen will ich mein Trikot nicht, XL ist mir eng genug, habe nur mal eine Frage:

Spielen mir meine Sinne einen Streich oder fühlen sich die Trikots trotz gleichem Hersteller jedes Jahr etwas anders auf der Haut an?

Meine Eindrücke: 2008 glatt, 2009 etwas kratzig, 2010 glatt-flauschig, 2011 etwas kratzig.


----------



## MTB-ROBBY (30. Juni 2011)

lized schrieb:


> War mal wieder ne super Veranstaltung, riesen Dank an die Orga!!!
> Die Streckenverhältnisse waren genau richtig, leider hat nen Platten dann mein Rennen versaut, aber das passiert nunmal.
> 
> http://mediathek.tvtouring.de/sport/24490-spessart-bike-marathon-lockt-ueber-2000-teilnehmer.html


 

schöner Film


----------



## CubElite (30. Juni 2011)

Hat noch jemand nen Tipp wo ich Bilder von der Kurzstrecke finden kann? Der Grabig wurde hier ja leider ausgelassen ;(


----------



## Faustpils (3. Juli 2011)

Hebus schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung!
> 
> Hmhm, die Strecke war dieses Jahr sehr schnell. Ich selbst habe meinen Helm kurz vor dem Ziel zerlegt. Dumm muss man eben sein
> In einer Abfahrt hat vor mir Jemand einen Anderen beim ueberholen abgeschossen. Sind beide gestuerzt, aber wohl nix weiter passiert, jedenfalls konnten sie sich noch lautstark beschimpfen...
> ...



Ich könnte der im Schotter gewesen sein. Hab mich zumindest auf einer Schotterabfahrt für die falsche Seite, mit dem tiefen Schotter,  entschieden und mich voll abgelegt. Bin schön auf die linke Seite geknallt. Grundsätzlich ist nicht viel passiert bin auch direkt weitergefahren. Schürfungen auf Schulter, Arsch, Unterschenkel und am nächsten Tag halt die Prellungen. Allterdings hab ich nachdem alles vom Schlamm befreit hatte gesehen das mein Helm definitiv Schlimmeres verhindert und einen super Job gemacht hat. Richtige Löcher vom Schotter auf der Außenseite und ein kleiner Riss im Material 
Auch ich möchte nochmal Danke an alle sagen die im Vorbeiflug gefragt haben ob alles ok ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

